# Decembers little darlings now in first tri



## bundle4me

Hi ladies how many of us have moved over?

What a lucky thread we have let's keep it lucky xxx


----------



## Buffyx

Hey! I just saw in the other board that you made this group. I'll join you here :)


----------



## Leann83

Count me in!


----------



## bundle4me

Hopefully everyone else will join us to its lovely talking to you ladies :flower:


----------



## bebedreamr

Hey hey! I'm here too just finishing up a midnight shift. I miss my bed... Lol


----------



## LittleLala

Hi girls... So happy for all of us!!! 
How is everyone feeling? My boobs hurt soooo much (but I've never been so happy to be in pain! Lol). I also feel really nauseous all the time, and have vomited a few times (while at work, so now everyone I work with knows :()

DH and I were so excited to graduate from "poppyseed" to "Appleseed" today! Hahaha. We can't wait until we are actually fruit :haha:

Has anyone told anybody yet?


----------



## bundle4me

I only have sore nipples if keep worrying that it's a bad sign having no sickness etc but others have said there the same and it kicked in about 6 weeks so I hope thats what's gonna happen.
Weve told close family but no one else yet


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies! I'm joining you too! Praying we all have healthy, sticky beans in there. 

I'm still getting over my cold so its hard to distinguish symtoms, but definitely have the sore BBs (nipples mostly), very occasional cramps that last a minute then stop, and practically no appetite with occasiinal nausea.


----------



## wonders10

I've been a little nuts with the testing, but I'm stopping today...except for a digi with weeks predictor that im taking the end of next week. Here are my line progressions...

https://https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/wonders10/imagejpg1-1.jpg


----------



## bundle4me

Fab lines


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I am here!! :dance: 

My boobs are *incredibly* sore... they have been since 3 DPO so that was my first indicator. I am doing pretty well other than that. I was nauseous in week 3 which was also another clue, but that's died down in the last week or so (knock on wood... don't want to jinx myself) I have mainly been very tired and had a little bit of heartburn but probably because I have had a hankerin' for spicy wings late at night :haha:
I am so bloated! They say you show and bloat faster with your second pregnancy but holy cow, there is no hiding mine! I look 4 or 5 months pregnant after I eat! I was sitting in the car after a satisfying trip to IHOP and I could seriously rest my phone on my belly  I mean... I am chunky but not *that* chunky! 

Who have you girls told about the pregnancy? Or if no one, when will you? Any scans?


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: 

I'm so glad this was made! I thought we might lose contact 

I got this today :)

I have docs appt in Monday I'm going to ask them if I can have an early scan.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bundle4me

Yey 3+ what u need the early scan for if u don't mind me asking


----------



## wantingagirl

bundle4me said:


> Yey 3+ what u need the early scan for if u don't mind me asking

I've had a chemical and I've had a loss before my daughter plus when I was younger I had burst appendix which caused scarring on my tubes so just a reassurance one really and to make sure In right place if they say no fine but they did give me one with Cody but willing to wait longer as don't want an internal one xx


----------



## aw1990

Hello :flower: x


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi:


----------



## Leann83

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I am here!! :dance:
> 
> My boobs are *incredibly* sore... they have been since 3 DPO so that was my first indicator. I am doing pretty well other than that. I was nauseous in week 3 which was also another clue, but that's died down in the last week or so (knock on wood... don't want to jinx myself) I have mainly been very tired and had a little bit of heartburn but probably because I have had a hankerin' for spicy wings late at night :haha:
> I am so bloated! They say you show and bloat faster with your second pregnancy but holy cow, there is no hiding mine! I look 4 or 5 months pregnant after I eat! I was sitting in the car after a satisfying trip to IHOP and I could seriously rest my phone on my belly  I mean... I am chunky but not *that* chunky!
> 
> Who have you girls told about the pregnancy? Or if no one, when will you? Any scans?

Just my sister and SIL know... Hoping to put the below pic inside our parents/siblings Christmas cards for them to see Christmas Day! So excited to tell them, will be just about 8 weeks at that stage (fx!!) we'll tell friends etc after our scan, letter came yesterday with the date - 29th of January... I don't know how I'm going to wait 7 whole weeks!! :wacko: 

Symptoms wise nothing to report really apart from tiredness and the odd crampy type feeling, I remember getting them the last time around, didn't get ms at all the last time so I'm hoping I get lucky again!

Crazy to think this time 8 months or so we'll have brand new ickle babies!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 75.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wantingagirl

How cute! I'm actually dreading telling anyone!


----------



## bundle4me

That is so cute! Oh why wantingagirl?


----------



## LittleLala

Wonders- your progression looks amazing. Such wonderful lines so early. I only got the faaaaintest bfp at 15dpo! 

The thought of telling family on Christmas is so tempting, but if am worried that it's just too early with our history. It's a shame though, because it's such a magical opportunity. 

Today is my birthday. I told DH not to get me anything because he has bought me a very expensive ring for Christmas haha. But he surprised me with a new handbag and a purse! He said "I had to get you something, because this is a special birthday- this is the last birthday before you are a mummy". Eeeeee I DIED. hehe


----------



## Buffyx

Lala that is so cute. Happy birthday :flower:

My hubby & I aren't talking about it too much because we got excited last time & ended up miscarrying. We told our parents last time too and I hated disappointing them with the news that it didn't work out.

This time we MIGHT tell them when we see them at Christmas, but I'm still hesitant because I'll only be about 6 weeks-ish around then.

I'm wondering when I should do a digital test?

I have no sore boobs at all. They get itchy and they are bigger and veinier and my areolas are huge! But that's it so far. Every now & then I feel a wave of nausea. I'm super tired, bloated & slightly crampy/pinchy sometimes down low.


----------



## wantingagirl

That is super cute! Happy birthday! 

Buffy I'm cautious too I'm not telling anyone at all til after our scan. That's not to say you shouldn't tho I never really have told anyone before. 

Ah well my family think they have got an opinion on everything and cos I have 3 of my own and a SS they think I've had enough and I should be done and if I'm not decide how Long I should wait :dohh: I ended up being really ill with PND after Erin and I vowed not to stress or worry again xx


----------



## Buffyx

I don't even really want to tell my parents at Christmas but I have friends coming over for a New Years get together and I'm a bit of a drinker on those types of occasions so I'm going to have to tell 2 of my close friends why I'm not drinking. But I feel like my parents should know before my friends do? It's kind of a bad time to get pregnant really :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Jeesh isn't new year crap how inconsiderate of it :haha:

If I could get away with not telling my family til I gave birth I would quite happily do that. I'm actually not worried about telling anyone really cos they will be warned just my mil and I've told my hubby he's doing the honours of telling his mother by herself and if she's negative towards me I told him to tell her I don't wanna know xx


----------



## bundle4me

Thank you but I don't do Facebook


----------



## wonders10

Anyone else not having a ton of symptoms? I'm freaking out a bit because my nipples/BBs stopped hurting yesterday afternoon and still nothing. I guess it's ok because it's so early but I feel like every has every symptom x10 and with my history, I worry. I am feeling occasional stretching down there and my appetite is minimal. Last night I was pretty nauseous after dinner too. Guess things will come and go, right?


----------



## bundle4me

I'm the same wonders, not many symptoms at all and I constantly worry. I'm sure we will be fine


----------



## wonders10

bundle4me said:


> I'm the same wonders, not many symptoms at all and I constantly worry. I'm sure we will be fine

Thanks...glad I'm not alone. 

I took a test about 20 minutes ago and it is crazy dark. Trying to let it reassure me...

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/wonders10/61f2b795-46e7-4311-a9ae-063eb8c9a26c.jpg


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My boobs are too sore and I am always bloated, so I am not worried. I have been looking at a bumps gallery on here and glad to see some ladies with their 2nd pregnancies are already showing (bloated) at 6 weeks! Makes me feel normal :haha:


----------



## bundle4me

Number 3 for me so not sure when I will show then :/ haha


----------



## LittleLala

I have a question girls... Last night (5wks 1 day) and tonight at about the same time, I had sharp and shooting pains in the lower right side of my abdomen. They lasted for about 30 seconds and then eased away. It wasn't a cramping pain, it was different. 
Has anyone else experienced this? My dr appointment isn't until Thursday (5wks 5 days) and I am worried.


----------



## LittleLala

In happier news... I was eating an apple today and couldn't help but be amazed when I looked at the apple seed, thinking "this is the size of my baby!!" :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wonders10

Morning ladies!

I've been feeling kinda crappy and I think it is different than getting over the cold bug I had. Anyone else having diarrhea? Sorry tmi, but no matter what I eat, it seems to go right through me. And I also think I'm getting small waves of nausea. Still have pretty much no appetite either. I know that all sounds horrible but I'm trying to take it as a positive that my hormones are up and making my body feel gross.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

LittleLala sounds like round ligament pain. I get it a lot, every time I stand up or roll over in bed. Hurts a lot!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lol Wonders.... welcome to pregnancy!


----------



## wantingagirl

That Appleseed is too cute crazy how small it is huh! 

I have my midwife booking in appt next Monday and hopefully will discuss early scan with them for a week or two after.


----------



## bundle4me

I keep getting tummy pains it freaks me out, only sore boobs tho no other symptoms yet. I did get the runs constantly last time I was pregnant tho


----------



## Eroe

Hello everyone!!! 

So great we are all going to keep in contact :). My symptoms are slight nausea (not too bad though) and the biggest most horribly veiny and painful boobs. Ouch. I honestly feel like the weight of them is cracking my ribs lol

As for scans I think I am going to book a private reassurance one at 8 weeks. There is a place doing them half price just now. I don't suppose nhs scotland will give me an early scan with just one early miscarriage under my belt but I will ask just in case when I ring the midwife in the week. 

I think we are going to tell immediate family at Christmas. We didn't tell them about the one we lost and probably won't now... Don't want to worry them. But, it will be so obvious when I don't drink over Christmas so I would rather surprise them than have them all work it out! 

Xxx


----------



## bundle4me

Hi eroe, i dont blame you I too really want a early scan but not sure if we're going to book one yet as the place here that does private is the place I was first informed our baby had no heart beat so I have bad memories from there


----------



## Buffyx

I've got the runs too Wonders :blush:

The only symptoms I've got are itchy boobs and armpits - they haven't been sore at all.

Also I look about 6 months pregnant. I'm SO bloated. I also have stretching/punching sensations down low.

I have my doctor appointment tomorrow night to confirm pregnancy. 

Today is the first day I haven't tested since finding out.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh and I am beyond tired!! I barely got through the day without falling asleep at work.


----------



## wonders10

Morning ladies!

My symptoms are still minimal...tired and just feel icky off and on. I'm starting to really get worried that I will miscarry again. It's really been on my mind the last day or so. Not that there is anything to do about it now.


----------



## bundle4me

Wonders I'm the same, it's such a stressful time but we want to enjoy it, soon be 12 weeks and we can relax


----------



## Eroe

bundle4me said:


> Hi eroe, i dont blame you I too really want a early scan but not sure if we're going to book one yet as the place here that does private is the place I was first informed our baby had no heart beat so I have bad memories from there

I can totally understand why you wouldn't want to go back there :hugs: it's hard to know what to do isn't it? It doesn't seem that long to wait that extra month but my god when you are ttc or early in pregnancy it feels like every day is an age.


----------



## bundle4me

Yes I think cos we find out so early time seems to drag


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My husband and I are really pissed off :growlmad: 

We had a Christmas dinner on Saturday night with his social group, and we entrusted just a small number of people to our secret (five people). Last night I received a text from a casual acquaintance of ours, whose mother very occasionally attends the social group, congratulating us saying "they can't keep a secret". Well... they promised and it definitely ABSOLUTELY was not their news to spread. We are really disappointed, and my husband is so angry. He has emailed the five people we told from the club demanding to know who spread our news after promising they would not. He has been friends with these people for years and years, so he is just so furious :nope:


----------



## mum140381

hi everyone can i join

iv had a sickness bug and now 2 kids have it i am so tired but just keep going.

we told family at weekend and i thought i would get a frosty response but was all positive i still cant believe number 7 is on the way .

i got 2-3 on cbd today and will do 1 more christmas eve and hope i get 3+ 

CaribbeanBaby sorry they spread the news i would be angry .

wonders10 i dont have many symptoms either try not to worry x


----------



## Leann83

CaribbeanBaby said:


> My husband and I are really pissed off :growlmad:
> 
> We had a Christmas dinner on Saturday night with his social group, and we entrusted just a small number of people to our secret (five people). Last night I received a text from a casual acquaintance of ours, whose mother very occasionally attends the social group, congratulating us saying "they can't keep a secret". Well... they promised and it definitely ABSOLUTELY was not their news to spread. We are really disappointed, and my husband is so angry. He has emailed the five people we told from the club demanding to know who spread our news after promising they would not. He has been friends with these people for years and years, so he is just so furious :nope:

So sorry to hear this Caribbean, I'm actually a little angry for you!! It is so annoying when someone oversteps the mark like that, especially when they know it is a secret. Granted it is great news, but it's YOUR news to share, as and when you want. I had something similar with our son, my sister was telling people our news before we'd told our closest friends and we had a little falling out over it. Hope they apologise! :hugs:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

She apologised but we still feel very upset. If we had wanted everyone to know, we would have told them. Just feeling very betrayed and of course pregnancy hormones aren't helping so I just want to crawl into a ball and stay in bed away from people because I don't like them currently :sad1:


----------



## Buffyx

Caribbean that is so not on :( I'd be furious too.

Mum, that is great that your family were positive. We are planning on telling on Christmas when we see our families. We know they'll be thrilled ;) It'll be the first grandchild for my parents.

Ps FRER positive was quite a bit darker than the control line this morning at 19dpo so feeling good. My doctor app is tonight to confirm that I am pregnant (even though it's obvious.)


----------



## bundle4me

Hi mum so good your family were happy for you. 
CaribbeanBaby I would be fuming that is so not on i hate those kind of people.


----------



## LittleLala

Caribbean- I am so annoyed for you! So frustrating that some people can't keep important secrets to themselves! 

Mum- congrats on telling people and having it to well!

Buffy- good luck at your dr appointment tonight!!


----------



## Eroe

Caribbean!! That is so out of order ! I can't believe they would do that. 

So glad you got a good response mum. 

I am going to poas tomorrow morning at 13dpo... Hopefully see some progression. Fx!! 

My boobs btw. Flipping heck! How can they be so big and veiny at four weeks pregnant. Geeez calm down girls no one is going to be feeding off you until august!!! Lol


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Eroe I feel the same way lol my boobs look ridiculous. I already had E cups so I can imagine what I will be by the time I am finished :wacko:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I am calmed down about the news spreader. It's still a very crappy thing to do to someone but I guess I just don't have the energy to bother with the anger. 

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Buffyx

I wish my boobs were sore. I have itchy boobs and underarms. They are also veiny and definitely bigger. But I want them to be sore! Then I'll feel better.

I'm wondering if because I'm an A cup, it will take more for my boobs to hurt? Lol


----------



## bundle4me

How is everyone today? I felt slight nausea yesterday but it could be stress, also I keep getting heartburn it's so uncomfortable


----------



## Eroe

Bundle - ouch, heartburn is no fun. Hope it subsides for you soon. 

Buffy - no sore boobs is definitely a blessing!! Although I am sure it will come in time lol 

I have a pretty bad cold. And nothing I normally take is apparently safe with pregnancy. Bummer. 

On the plus side though, progression this morning! 

First one is 11dpo and second is 13dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bundle4me

Great 2 day progession eroe


----------



## LittleLala

Great progression eroe! 

Buffy- I will very happily give you my ridiculously painful (already E cup) boobs. Let's swap!! Lol. I'm so scared about them getting bigger. I'll need a wheelbarrow to carry them around if they do!! Haha


----------



## Leann83

bundle4me said:


> How is everyone today? I felt slight nausea yesterday but it could be stress, also I keep getting heartburn it's so uncomfortable

Aw, boo to heartburn! Not much to report here, the odd spell of not feeling great, along with tiredness and bloating but that's it!

Maybe I'm just being extremely impatient but it feels like first tri is going soooo slow! Anybody else? Maybe it's because theres no appointments to keep us busy and the fact that only 2 other people know so far... We got our positive test nearly 3 weeks ago and it feels like months ago! :haha:


----------



## wonders10

Eroe - your lines look great!

I am 16 dpo today. I took my last FRER this morning...test line is still darker than the control - that is the 3rd test since Sunday that that has happened with. I'm taking that as a good sign. I want to quit with the testing, but I may get a CB digital with weeks predictor and hope I see a 3+ soon. And my temp is still elevated so I'm hoping that means I have enough progesterone.

Questions about progesterone...is it possible that could have been the cause of my mmc? I saw a heartbeat at 6w2d and was told baby stopped growing a couple days after. I know you all can't tell me for sure...but could progesterone have been a factor? As in, after a heartbeat, etc? Or is progesterone something that affects pregnancies much earlier.

Other than that, I just feel out of it and tired and I really don't have much of an appetite and when I do feel like eating, I take just a few bites and nothing tastes good. I have to admit, I know I should be really healthy, but the only thing that sounded good yesterday was McDonald's chicken nuggets. I didn't have an issue getting those suckers down lol. And I also am craving Coke. I know its probably horrible for you, but is it bad every once in awhile? I'm not drinking coffee anymore so not getting any caffeine from other sources. 

Buffy - I have a small chest too and mine don't really hurt. Occasionally if I squeeze them the right way, they'll be a little sore, but for the most part, nothing at all. I remember mine itching a lot the last time - I think it is the stretching skin. 

I work in a school and only have 3 more days (including today) until our Winter Break. I cannot wait for some time off to relax!


----------



## mum140381

i work in a school 2 only 2 days left :)

i am still breastfeeding but its not 2 bad yet :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Eroe great progression! 

I have my MW appointment Monday so will ask about an early scan then. 

I totally feel this dragging I got my Bfp 9dpo! 

Caribbean I would be livid but agree what's done is done no point wasting ur energy. Some people just like to steak other people's thunder. 

I can't wait for today to be over with. I was also 5+6 when I had my miscarriage xx


----------



## bundle4me

Omg I've just sent oh out for olives :-/


----------



## Eroe

wantingagirl said:


> Eroe great progression!
> 
> I have my MW appointment Monday so will ask about an early scan then.
> 
> I totally feel this dragging I got my Bfp 9dpo!
> 
> Caribbean I would be livid but agree what's done is done no point wasting ur energy. Some people just like to steak other people's thunder.
> 
> I can't wait for today to be over with. I was also 5+6 when I had my miscarriage xx

Hope today has gone okay:hugs:


Anyone else cramping? I am mildly. I know it can be perfectly normal but it is so scary.


----------



## wonders10

I'm not having any cramping. Maybe a weird twinge once a day, but nothing really.

I took a CB digital today when I got home and got 2-3 weeks. I'm 4w5d so I think that's good, plus it was the afternoon and I had gone to the bathroom about an hour and a half prior so nit much hold. Stick little bean!


----------



## LittleLala

I have mild cramps every day... On and off throughout the day. Strangely enough I find it reassuring. It's just the uterus stretching and getting ready for our baby to grow <3


----------



## Buffyx

I definitely cramp ALOT. Not severely, but I'm definitely noticing stuff happening down there.

If I touch my boobs in a certain way, I can feel something a little painful - but not overly. 

I got my confirmation of my pregnancy at the doctor last night from my blood results. I go back the day after Christmas to hopefully get my referral to book a dating scan. Ill be just about 6 weeks by then.

I'm hanging to get past 5w2d because that's when I had my miscarriage. I'm 4w5d now.


----------



## LittleLala

Congrats on the confirmation Buffy! 
I finally had my dr appointment today :) he confirmed with 2 different urine tests in the office, and sent for bloods to look at everything. But they couldn't get any blood out :( they used all the attempts they are allowed so I have to go back tomorrow and they will get it from my hand. Boo! 
I am going to have a glucose test next week, annnnd most excitedly-- I have an early scan next Monday morning.. I will be 6+2 then. I really hope I can see a heartbeat!


----------



## wonders10

2 days left of work and they should be relatively easy! I so need a break from everything!

LaLa - so exciting about a scan! I'd love to have an early one done for reassurance. I'm going tomorrow but they typically don't do ultrasounds until 8 weeks. It would definitely put my mind at ease, somewhat anyway.

My right boob is sore, if I hit it a certain way. And still not much of an appetite, but I'm trying. If it sounds good, I'm eating it, no matter what, just so I get something in me. Starving myself can't be any better than eating junk, right? I also think I may have a yeast infection? I'm not really sure as I've only had one one other time. I'm itchy down there but not a whole lot of discharge. I feel wet sometimes, but thought it was just increased CM. 

Hope everyone is feeling well and embracing the yucky parts - I know I will be once it all really kicks in!


----------



## mum140381

i need to make a docs apt i think in jan sometime will be ok i will be classed as high risk for quite a few reasons and will get extra scans the whole way though :)

anyone else high risk
mine is because 7th baby 8th pregnancy
my last had iugr
i had a retained placenta with my 5th
but thats it so not 2 bad just the iugr is worrying me 

my husband wants twins lol


----------



## wonders10

mum140381 said:


> i need to make a docs apt i think in jan sometime will be ok i will be classed as high risk for quite a few reasons and will get extra scans the whole way though :)
> 
> anyone else high risk
> mine is because 7th baby 8th pregnancy
> my last had iugr
> i had a retained placenta with my 5th
> but thats it so not 2 bad just the iugr is worrying me
> 
> my husband wants twins lol

I think most will have their first appointments in January, except for the early birds like me lol.

I'm not sure if I will be high risk, necessarily. I have had one loss, a mmc after seeing heartbeat, I'm overweight and I will be 35 when I deliver. I'd go to the Dr every week if I could just to make sure everything is doing what its supposed to!


----------



## mum140381

wonders10 i would think you will be classed as high risk i have to go to the hospital for my appointments with the consultant but i dont mind because i get more of them x


----------



## mum140381

i forgot i am overweight and 33 as well lol


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Mum I am high risk too. I am 37 and overweight, but mainly because my daughter was 11 lbs 4 ounces and I had post partum hemorrhaging losing over 3 litres of blood (more than 3/4 of a gallon). Had blood transfusions etc and tore from my cervix all the way to my bum... ouch. So I will be a cesarean for sure but have to be monitored for baby size in the meantime and only go to 38 weeks. We will see when I get my appointment!


----------



## Buffyx

I'm 27 & the within the correct BMI. I was hoping I could get an early scan due to my mc a couple of months ago, but nope :( 

I'm so impatient! I can't believe how slow the time has gone since my BFP. It's slower than the 2ww :haha:

I'm loving it when I feel tired, or get a wave of nausea, or I look super bloated - makes me feel like there's something really in there :flower:

Omg Caribbean - 11 pounds!! That is a big baby.


----------



## mum140381

11lb 4 is a good size sounds like u had a tough time hun hugs my biggest was 9lb 1 and my smallest 6lb 4 :) others in between


----------



## Buffyx

I'm hoping for no more than 7.5 pounds :haha:

I have my next doctor appointment booked on the 26th and I'll be referred for my first scan. I'm going to test on a digi before Christmas day to see if my weeks look ok. Then will be telling our parents on that day!


----------



## Buffyx

Just tested 2-3 weeks on digi at 4w6d. So happy!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleLala

Woohoo congrats!!


----------



## wonders10

Morning ladies!

So happy that today is my last day of work for 2 glorious weeks!

My appetite seems to be increasing although I still can't quite figure out what I'm hungry for. Just that I'm more hungry. Ok, that's sort of a lie. McDonald's spicy chicken sandwich always sounds amazing but I'm trying to limit those for obvious reasons.

BBs have been tender yesterday and today, more in the nipple are when I poke at them and they are itchy too. I think they look bigger but I really can't tell. 

I have one CB digital left and I am going to hold out until Sunday to do it and hope I see a 3+. I'll be 5w2d then. 

Today is my first Dr appt. I'm nervous. I don't know if they are going to do anything different than last time. I guess I just want reassurance that its in there. I really, really want an early scan around 6 weeks, but I guess I should just trust my body and the dr that everything is going well.

Hope everyone is feeling well! Or I hope everyone is feeling lots of crazy pg symptoms that make you feel like crap, but reassure you that you're pregnant! :flower:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi Ladies!

So excited to be here! Might be a little ahead of myself but, positive thoughts right?! My HCG was a tiny little 20 yesterday so she said I just implanted a couple of days before. She would like to see my numbers over 150 on Tuesday. FX! I'm not really feeling any symptoms yet besides heartburn and gas, but I think those are due to the elevated progesterone, not HCG. DH was super excited and I told my sister today as well, she's really supportive and has two babies of her own! We are going to try to wait to tell the rest of the family until after our first scan. Has anyone else been spreading the news? I'm glad I have you ladies to talk to about all of this. It's so exciting!!! This will be #1 for me. Do you ladies have any babes already?


----------



## Buffyx

Welcome sweetpea! This will be our first if all goes well. I had a miscarriage a couple of months ago, so fingers crossed this one is sticky :)

We told our parents last time on the day we found out, but I really wanted to get past 5w2d (when I miscarried) before we tell them this time. We plan to tell them Christmas Day, which I should be almost 6 weeks :)


----------



## Praying4BB

Hi ladies! I'd love to join you all as well! Congrats to everyone, this is so exciting! I got my BFP two days ago, then HCG level of 179 for my first bloodwork. Just got the second done so awaiting the results and praying so hard we have a sticky little "critter" as DH has affectionately been referring to the baby ;) classy. We leave for Hawai'I tomorrow so I'm a little nervous about finding out about this thing called morning sickness on our 8 hour flight... Lol. The only symptom I have right now is extreeeeme bloating and I am in pretty good shape, but I'm getting out of breath easily. Hopefully the nausea stays away for two more weeks so we can enjoy our vacay!

Someone was asking about high risk... I will be. I'm only 30 but have high blood pressure and chloresterol. I also conceived with the help of clomid and progesterone after 7 months of late ovulation, lots of lp spotting, and long cycles. Not sure what the cause for all that was, but hoping it doesn't affect the pregnancy!


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi Hi. how are we all? Xxx


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey everyone. 


So I thought I'd give a little back ground on me. 
Had an ectopic december 2011 and had to have my right tube removed. 
Then had my little one in September 2013
Now I'm pregnant again! 

So I had my bloods done. First one was 944 and second was 1956 two days later then was scheduled in for an early scan. 


My last period was 07.11.14 
That would make me nearly six weeks. 
BUT I implanted on the 4.12.14 so I ovulates very late. So technically Id say I was more like 4. 
So my scan went as well as can be expected. No ectopic !!!!! Yay!! Phew.... I am extremely early as I only implanted like 2 weeks ago so at technically 4weeks pregnant there is a sac... It's empty Atm but I will go bk on the 30th for a repeat scan, does that sound right? Just a sac at 4weeks? No yolk or fetal pole yet.. Hcg at about 4000 Now but definitely NOT in my tube yay! 

How are all the other bfp getting on? 

Came back today and started throwing up... Boo but surely that's a good sign? Xxx


----------



## Buffyx

I love it when I'm feeling sick or have other symptoms. It reassures me. 

Yesterday I was feeling so positive, but I've woken up today not so much. Today I'm 5 weeks and wishing I felt more sick and that my boobs were killing me! I also got 2-3 weeks on digi yesterday and I was really happy with that last night, but now wishing it had said 3+

I'm just so worried some days about mc again :( Hubby doesn't really want to talk about anything to do with the pregnancy, and NEVER brings it up himself. I guess he's scared too.


----------



## wonders10

Returned earlier from the dr. It went as well as it can at 5 weeks. Had a Pap smear ( I was due for one next month) and an internal check. She said everything looks and feels as it should for this point in my pregnancy. I asked about bloodwork and she took blood to test my progesterone (due to my MMC) so that was reassuring. I go back in 4 weeks for my scan and official bloodwork. I will be 9 weeks then.


----------



## Buffyx

Good news :)


----------



## LittleLala

Welcome to all the new girls :) 

I am getting really nervous for my first scan on Monday... I feel sick thinking about it! 
But am veeeery happy today because we are 6 weeks :) yay


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm still here just recovering from 5 flights :wacko: I have a horrible headache that tylenol / Panadol can't even begin to touch the edges of. I will be back in the game as soon as I am settled.

Hope everyone is doing well with their little sticky beans! :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

I haven't been on too much as my sickness and various other symptoms have really ramped up blah. Hope everyone is ok? Sorted for Xmas? This time of the year is so expensive :( 

Xxx


----------



## SweetPea3200

onetubeleft said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> 
> So I thought I'd give a little back ground on me.
> Had an ectopic december 2011 and had to have my right tube removed.
> Then had my little one in September 2013
> Now I'm pregnant again!
> 
> So I had my bloods done. First one was 944 and second was 1956 two days later then was scheduled in for an early scan.
> 
> 
> My last period was 07.11.14
> That would make me nearly six weeks.
> BUT I implanted on the 4.12.14 so I ovulates very late. So technically Id say I was more like 4.
> So my scan went as well as can be expected. No ectopic !!!!! Yay!! Phew.... I am extremely early as I only implanted like 2 weeks ago so at technically 4weeks pregnant there is a sac... It's empty Atm but I will go bk on the 30th for a repeat scan, does that sound right? Just a sac at 4weeks? No yolk or fetal pole yet.. Hcg at about 4000 Now but definitely NOT in my tube yay!
> 
> How are all the other bfp getting on?
> 
> Came back today and started throwing up... Boo but surely that's a good sign? Xxx

What a great story! Thanks for sharing:) I have no idea if just a sac sounds right, but I'm sure someone would have told you if not! Glad your numbers are so high and it's not in your tube! 

AFM-So nervous about my blood test on Tuesday, I hope my numbers will be really high! I POAS this morning and will for the next three morning before the blood test to see the progression. Unfortunately, I accidentally bought blue dye tests. Oh well, hopefully they work well enough and don`t give me a heart attack by being too faint!


----------



## bundle4me

Hi everyone hope you are all well you sound like symptoms are kicking in now, mine are still pretty nothing still and i just wish id get some nausea to know bean is sticky and well. So jealous your all getting early scans, i won't see midwife till 9 weeks and scan at 12. Oh family said they refuse to get excited till we've had our scan


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck with your scan lala :) I have a doctor app on the 26th which is 6 weeks (I think) but not sure when I'll get a scan. Hopefully it's soon. I had some nausea this morning & my nipples are more sore than yesterday. Feeling happy with that :thumbup:


----------



## LittleLala

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I'm still here just recovering from 5 flights :wacko: I have a horrible headache that tylenol / Panadol can't even begin to touch the edges of. I will be back in the game as soon as I am settled.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well with their little sticky beans! :flower:

Eek 5 flights?! I would be so worried about just constantly being sick. I am never usually air sick but right now I'm sure I would be! Where have you come/gone to?


----------



## LittleLala

bundle4me said:


> Hi everyone hope you are all well you sound like symptoms are kicking in now, mine are still pretty nothing still and i just wish id get some nausea to know bean is sticky and well. So jealous your all getting early scans, i won't see midwife till 9 weeks and scan at 12. Oh family said they refuse to get excited till we've had our scan

Are you able to ask for an early scan? Maybe explain to your dr that you are feeling very anxious due to your previous loss? Sorry, I'm not sure how things work in other countries :wacko: I might just sound stupid right now lol. I'm sure that everything is fine with your little bean... Hopefully you will just have a very easy pregnancy :)


----------



## wonders10

Happy Sunday ladies!

Not much to report but I got a 3+ on my last CB digital. It's pretty spot on. Actually ovulation will be 3 weeks ago tomorrow but going by LMP, I'm 5w2d. Just thrilled to see it. Last week I was 1-2, then midweek I was 2-3, so I'm taking it as a good sign.

Symtoms are still minimal for me. Boobs really sore yesterday but woke up to barely any pain. Seems to be worse in the afternoon, evening. And my appetite is coming back...no sweet tooth at all though.

Anyone have a guess as to what they are having?


----------



## bundle4me

LittleLala said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone hope you are all well you sound like symptoms are kicking in now, mine are still pretty nothing still and i just wish id get some nausea to know bean is sticky and well. So jealous your all getting early scans, i won't see midwife till 9 weeks and scan at 12. Oh family said they refuse to get excited till we've had our scan
> 
> Are you able to ask for an early scan? Maybe explain to your dr that you are feeling very anxious due to your previous loss? Sorry, I'm not sure how things work in other countries :wacko: I might just sound stupid right now lol. I'm sure that everything is fine with your little bean... Hopefully you will just have a very easy pregnancy :)Click to expand...

Thank you. Yeah they don't really care much where I live the only thing I can do is book private so that might be the way forward after Christmas


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

LittleLala said:


> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here just recovering from 5 flights :wacko: I have a horrible headache that tylenol / Panadol can't even begin to touch the edges of. I will be back in the game as soon as I am settled.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well with their little sticky beans! :flower:
> 
> Eek 5 flights?! I would be so worried about just constantly being sick. I am never usually air sick but right now I'm sure I would be! Where have you come/gone to?Click to expand...

I fly from the US Virgin Islands (in the Caribbean) to Australia on average every 6 weeks. It's a tough journey but I live in Australia and my husband lives in USVI. I will eventually move there once everything is sorted out but right now I just travel a lot! Not sure how that will go now I am pregnant but we will see...


I had a dream a couple of nights ago that I am having a girl, but I really just don't know. I had a strong inkling my DD was a girl so I am expecting that feeling again.. nothing so far!


----------



## Buffyx

I've reached 5w2d which is when I had my mc a couple of months ago. I'm feeling cramping like AF is coming, so clearly that has me worried. Ugh this pregnancy stuff is draining my life! I just want to be able to be happy!


----------



## LittleLala

Caribbean- wow! What a big trip! And a big one to do regularly too. Where a ours in australia do you live? I'm in Aus too :)

Buffy- I'm thinking of you! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

DH is sure we will have a girl. I don't have any "feeling" yet... 

I have my scan this morning. Nervous.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Buffy, sorry that you're worried! If it helps, cramps has literally been my only symptom. I feel like AF could arrive any minute even though my HPTs keep getting darker (it's the only thing that keeps me sane). I think it would be worth it to get a private scan. Luckily in Canada I can just tell my doctor I'm nervous and he'll schedule me in as soon as he can. 

Being only 4 weeks pregnant, we definitely don't have any inkling of what to expect. Normally, we do a boy swaying diet but apparently clomid is girl swaying automatically so we'll have to see! Is anyone going to find out around 20 weeks? DH wants to keep it a surprise and I don't care either way so we won't be finding out.


----------



## Buffyx

Well I'm supposed to have my doctor appointment on the 26th, but they just called today and said that they are changing it to the 28th. SO annoying! I'll be 6w2d by then and I'm guessing then I won't get in for a scan before I get back to work from my holidays :(

Lala where in Australia are you from? I'm in Victoria.

We are 100% finding out the gender.


----------



## LittleLala

I'm in qld.

Sorry to hear about the reschedule Buffy. It really makes the wait feel so long.

My scan didn't go the best today. They could only see a sac. She said she thinks Im a week earlier than I am. She wouldn't tell me much, so I have to wait for a dr appointment to tell me more. Dreading it :(


----------



## Buffyx

Do you know for sure when you ovulated? Could she be right?


----------



## LittleLala

I wasn't temping but I use opks and also it had to be around the time when I ovulate usually because we only bd this month 3 times around o day. But she said my egg could have been slow to implant. But she also seemed a bit worried and wouldn't really answer my questions (which was really only "does it look healthy")... She said she couldn't see the future so she doesn't know how it will go. It really left DH and I upset.


----------



## Buffyx

That is totally and completely understandable. Hopefully you get some straight answers in the morning. It's so hard not to get your hopes up :hugs:


----------



## bundle4me

Hope your ok buffy now your day has passed. 
Lala hope all is ok, when do u see doctor? Think that's the reason uk doesn't really scan early. Fx all is well x


----------



## Buffyx

It's only 9pm but almost made it!! :)

My cramping was definitely constipation because I took some Metamucil, went to the bathroom, and started feeling a lot better!! :flower:


----------



## Eroe

Littlelala :hugs: really hope everything goes okay with you doll. I don't know much about these things but the place I am going for an early scan wont see me until 7-8 weeks because they say before that it is hard to see anything at all. Hopefully your little one will show itself in time. 

Buffy - congrats on getting past your mc date :flower: 

my mc date is today... Feeling pretty positive though, i think. I got a CB digi 2-3 weeks at 17dpo yesterday. Does that sound about right?

Symptom wise the need to pee has really kicked in! I am really scared of getting a Uti over Christmas :nope: I really thought I had a full blown one yesterday but tested my urine and nothing showed up :shrug:

Really wish there was some way I could not tell the family over Christmas and wait until my eight week scan. But I was such a wine head that as soon as I turn down a glass everyone will know I am preggo :haha:

xxxx


----------



## Buffyx

That's really actually pretty early for a 2-3 I think. It's only meant to be the amount of weeks since conception. Should only be 1-2? Your HCG might just be super high. I don't know. 

I really want to do a digi to see if it goes to 3+ but I'm too scared to be honest.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Buffy I am glad you're feeling better!

Lala I am in Brisbane.

I had my doctor appointment today to confirm pregnancy. The very strong dark line came up within a few seconds so that's always reassuring. I was meant to get my blood test today but my friend came over with her 3 month old baby so I missed out.. will get it tomorrow though. I hate that the forms can't just say antenatal testing. It says I need to get tested for HIV, Hep B and C, and syphilis. Blergh. Sounds so nasty.

We will definitely be finding out the gender. Apparently you can find out at 9 weeks in a blood test but I'm not sure if everyone gets a blood test then or if it's just for oldies over 35. I think they can test for Y chromosomes in your DNA. Obviously women don't have them so if they are present, boy, if not, girl. I will see if it's offered but I'd be fine with finding out early. I've never had much patience :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

I've never heard of that. I've only heard of going for scans at 17w+ and seeing it on the US! That's crazy early at 9 weeks. I'd probably rather not know until I'm past 12 weeks anyway.


----------



## wonders10

Morning ladies!

Lala-fx that your bean just had a late start and everything turns out ok

Buffy and Eroe- glad yiu made it past your mc dates!

Eroe- I think 17dpo might be a little early for 2-3 but maybe not since it is after 2 weeks. I got my 2-3 at 4w5d. And my 3+ yesterday at 5w2d. Either way, it sounds good to me!

I will totally be finding out what I'm having! And im wondering if I'll get that 9 week blood test. I'm only 34 but will be 35 at delivery. A friend from work was in the same situation and she had that test done. 

Still feeling ok. Sore boobs...they seem to get worse as the day goes on, and gagged a little picking up my dog's throw up but feel good.


----------



## mum140381

its my mc date today but feeling good did my last ic :happydance::happydance::thumbup:

i used to live in mackay Queensland but i now live in the uk

i have not even called the doc yet will do in the new year x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141222_133323.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SweetPea3200

mum, that test looks great! Congrats! 

Lala, sorry that you left the scan feeling upset:( I don't know much about it but I bet it will be just fine! Maybe just a little bit longer until your due date. No big deal:)

AFM- I've also been taking HPTs every morning. I accidentally bought blue dye ones and the one this morning didn't seem much darker then the one from yesterday. I might be being a little bit paranoid but still! Hopefully tomorrow's blood test results are good!


----------



## wonders10

I received my blood progesterone test results today. They were 16 and I was exactly 5 weeks. She said that's a really good number and there is no reason to test again to monitor. A quick google search found the average for 5-6 weeks is 12-20 so I'm trying to be optimistic!


----------



## Buffyx

Next time I'm TTC I am only testing up until AF is due and once my line is nice and dark..never again!! Honestly it just causes so much unnecessary concern and worry which can't be good for you or bean. And it's not as though testing is going to make you not miscarry. That's my new attitude anyway after what I've put myself through this time.


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks everyone for the well wishes :)

Buffy- congrats on making it past your mc date!! Glad to hear you're not cramping so much now too. 

Eroe- your digi result is awesome!! Must be nice and reassuring :) I know what you mean about Xmas-- I also love me some wine, haha, so I am worried that everyone will know straight away! All I can keep doing is swapping glasses with DH so that he drinks all of my alcohol but I'm afraid someone is going to catch on eventually lol. 

Caribbean- I'm in brissy too :) so glad the 40 degree days have stopped now! Along with my hot flashes, it was too much to handle! Lol. Congrats on the dark test line in the drs office :) I've never heard of the 9 week blood test for gender before! That's incredible that you could find out so early!! You must tell us when you know!!! :haha:

Mum140381- wow that test looks amazing congrats!


----------



## Buffyx

We are telling our parents on Christmas day. I'm looking forward to telling them. 

Their support was the best when I had the mc last time. I just wanted to really get past the last mc date.

Lala did you get any news about your scan??


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> We are telling our parents on Christmas day. I'm looking forward to telling them.
> 
> Their support was the best when I had the mc last time. I just wanted to really get past the last mc date.
> 
> Lala did you get any news about your scan??

No I still have to book a dr appointment for it. Nervous because my dr is on holidays for a month so I have to see someone else. It's just a busy time of the year


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lala - I only got back on Friday night, I've been in the Caribbean for a month so luckily I missed the 40 degrees days. I missed the storms too which made me sad as they are always my favourite part of summer. Are you north or south side?


----------



## bundle4me

Hi girls, have to say I'm glad your mc dates are passing. Mine was 18 weeks so got a long way to go yet.


----------



## LittleLala

Caribbean- I used to live in the city. Now I live out Ipswich way (don't judge! Haha it's a nice area I'm in lol). The storms were great (for me anyway, we didn't have any damage...) some of the lightning shows were incredible! 

Bundle4me- I'm sure that your mc date will come and go with no problems! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way x


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lol Ipswich. I live in Ipswich too so I will JUDGE.

I always lived around Sunnybank until it got too expensive so I came out this way to save some money and mingle with the bogans.


----------



## mum140381

i am not feeling very pregnant yet x


----------



## SweetPea3200

mum, me neither! Which is kind of a bummer but I'm glad I'm not experiencing the morning sickness yet. I have a very sensitive stomach so I know I will feel it at some point:( I am pretty darn tired today though! Looking forward to some down time during the holidays:) 

bundle, I'm sorry about your loss at 18 weeks. That's pretty insane actually :( I know it will pass with no problem this time though! 12 more weeks!


----------



## Buffyx

I felt pregnant when I found out, but not feeling very pregnant during the 5th week so far except back hurts and nipples are increasingly tender. Also I had tacos for dinner last night and looked 9 months pregnant! I also fell asleep at 7:50pm!!

I had a dream last night that I gave birth to a boy!

:hugs: bundle x


----------



## bundle4me

Thank you ladies, means alot. 
Ugh I'm so ill these past couple of days think I have a chest infection so feeling pretty drained and rough. Touch of sickness but not full on yet


----------



## wonders10

Had kind of a rough feeling day today. Headache that still won't go away completely and on and off cramps that I know suspect are gas pains. Then I wiped this afternoon after peeing, and saw a bit of thick, greenish cm on the toilet paper. Really freaked me out but haven't seen anything since. Trying not to keep myself calm and if I see something weird again, I will call Dr.


----------



## Buffyx

I freak out whenever I wipe in case I see something.
I'm not sure what the green stuff looked like for you, but I remember I had something like this right before I had my miscarriage :( Hopefully it's something different for you. Fingers crossed! x


----------



## wonders10

That is so reassuring, thank you


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry :hugs: I wasn't trying to be the way the post might have come across.

I remember when it happened to me, I googled it and it seemed like it had actually happened to a lot of people & everything was normal. So I thought it was normal too for a few days. So..it still could be very much a normal thing to happen. It may have not even be related at all.


----------



## wonders10

Buffyx said:


> Sorry :hugs: I wasn't trying to be the way the post might have come across.
> 
> I remember when it happened to me, I googled it and it seemed like it had actually happened to a lot of people & everything was normal. So I thought it was normal too for a few days. So..it still could be very much a normal thing to happen. It may have not even be related at all.

It's ok :flower: I'm sure you understand how those of us with previous losses are a little extra sensitive to these things. Most of my googling says its normal or possibly an infection of some sort but since it was such a tiny amount that one time, and I don't have any other symptoms of these infections, I'm just crossing my fingers that nothing else weird comes out of me. 

Ugh is it January 16 yet? I want to see my baby!


----------



## Buffyx

I totally get it. I should have read over my post before posting it!!

At least you have a scan date. I don't have one yet :( 16th does feel like ages away when you're pregnant!!


----------



## bundle4me

Wonders i wiped this morning and it was a funny colour it freaks me out but trying not to read into it


----------



## Buffyx

:hugs: bundle. At least it's brown. That's reassuring x


----------



## mum140381

its normal hun i get funny colored discharge on and off throughout pregnancy .

i havent even called the docs yet never mind a scan i will get round to it sometime.

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE X


----------



## SweetPea3200

Merry Christmas Ladies!

I don't have a scan scheduled yet either but I am going to see my doc on January 9th. I'm pretty sure he'll be able to get me in for the end of January. FX. 

Had my first baby dream last night! It was a boy in a dark blue toque. It was a breastfeeding dream, not a birth dream. Is that normal? lol.


----------



## mum140381

the sickness has started x


----------



## Buffyx

I wish mine would. I'm 6w1d today.


----------



## wonders10

I'm the same Buffy, I feel like my symptoms are less today except I am getting the slightest waves of mild nausea, lasts barely 30 seconds and then stops and I want to eat lol. And I've been having very mild but constant cramps for a few days. I'm suspecting I may have a uti since I don't always get the obvious symptoms.


----------



## LittleLala

SweetPea3200 said:


> Merry Christmas Ladies!
> 
> I don't have a scan scheduled yet either but I am going to see my doc on January 9th. I'm pretty sure he'll be able to get me in for the end of January. FX.
> 
> Had my first baby dream last night! It was a boy in a dark blue toque. It was a breastfeeding dream, not a birth dream. Is that normal? lol.

Ooh do you think you'll have a boy? I really want a baby boy! And dh wants a girl. We are both obviously happy either way (we still can't believe that nothing has gone wrong yet). 
A breast feeding dream sounds nice. A lot less stressful than a birth dream :) I can't wait to bond with my baby that way!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I have my first scan on the 5th of January :D so excited! I can't remember if I already posted that in here and I was too lazy to look.

I am really feeling nauseous today. Didn't get out of bed until midday, had a decaf coffee and it's just made me feel like utter crap ever since. Now I am back in bed lol... lazy!


----------



## LittleLala

Sounds sooooo good :)


----------



## mum140381

my husband is looking after my other 6 as i feel so ill just resting most of the day xx


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Urgh I've been so sick all day... not throwing up but basically on the verge of it. I hope I don't feel like this tomorrow...


----------



## Buffyx

My first scan is January 5th too :) 

I actually started dry heaving this morning which I actually am really stoked about :thumbup: 

Other than that, I've still got bloating, I barely have an appetite, and I have a breakout of pimples on my back (never ever get this normally!!)


----------



## bundle4me

Hi all hope you've had a nice Christmas time. 
After some brown spotting xmas eve and loss of symptoms since Friday I got to call my maternity unit today who informed me they won't scan before 8 weeks so I am booked in for Friday, feeling very nervous


----------



## LittleLala

Bundle- good luck for your scan :) I'm sure it will be amazing!! 

As for me, the right side of my face has pimples on it :( they are painful and so UGLY!! It also looks weird because it's just my right side??! I wonder if it's because my cyst is on my right tube? 

Anyone doing anything for New Years? I think DH and I will be a bit pathetic and stay home alone haha! I'm just so tired all of the time now, I will take all of the sleep that I can get ;) besides, social situations are just stressful for me now. Trying to hide that I'm not drinking... And also trying to hide when I have morning sickness is so difficult! The other night we had friends over, and I was holding in my sickness so well all night... Until a point in a conversation came up where they started making vomiting noises (seriously!!) and I couldn't hold it in anymore :sick:


----------



## Buffyx

Bundle - I have everything crossed for you. I know Friday must feel a long way off but I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:

Lala - well I made the big mistake of inviting 2 of my best friends over for new years after my mc in October because I didn't think I would be pregnant again & we are all meant to go out drinking (hubby & friends bf too) and now I have to wait until tomorrow and tell them both I'm sick and not to come. I feel SO awful about it because they are excited about coming. 

I live 2 hours away from all of my friends and family. We moved for my husbands work 2 years ago. My friends get excited to come and stay for weekends and things like that. It would be way wayyy too obvious if they came and I didn't drink. I think hubby and I will either go in to town to watch the fireworks, or stay home and watch a movie. I honestly think it will be the latter. I haven't been able to stay awake much past 9pm these days (and that's with a nap during the day :haha:)


----------



## wantingagirl

I've been laying low since I had my early scan this is what happened - also they refused to measure baby going by measuring gestational sac externally not internally and didn't include in measurements of yolk sac then someone sed 'oh your yolk sac looks bigger than ours maybe you got your dates wrong :( this was on Xmas even the sac measured 6+1 I should have been at least 6+5 scan on the left was my daughter a week later than this one for yolk sac comparison 

:

I'll post when I'm at Home what an ordeal sonograpger sent me away saying no foetus found but was gestational sac external scan but should be fine rescan In feb. In notes sed no foetus found. Walking home got a call off mw she and consultant were not impressed by my care sent me back in for internal and bloods. Heart beat and yolk sac detected bloods 8727 

Here's my scan pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mum140381

i dont have a problem with the not drinking as i didnt drink before i got pregnant :)

but having a quite new years eve x


----------



## wonders10

I'm having a rough couple days. With my MMC, baby's heart stopped at 6 1/2 weeks, just after we saw it at 6w2d. I'm 6w3d and the fact that I still sometimes don't feel pregnant, is weighing on my mind. And to add to it, I have a UTI which is exactly what happened before the MMC last time. It feels like déjà vu. My dr wants to see me tomorrow because the urgent care found blood in my urine. I'm actually not really worried about the blood, but I'm hoping they will scan me or I can ask them to run bloods early, something to help reassure me. Deep down, I feel like everything is fine but I'm just scared because of my prior loss.


----------



## bundle4me

Wanting is it not just the pic on the left is zoomed in more? Have you got another scan?
Wonders i know how u feel, think most of us are terribly on edge after previous mc. Hope we all have a healthy 9 months


----------



## Leann83

Sorry to hear about the nerves for most of us, I think this stage is so hard when we're waiting on scans and don't have the bumps/kicks yet for reassurance. Our scan is still over 4 weeks off :(

As for New Years will be a quiet one for us also!


----------



## LittleLala

Buffy- haha I have been having big naps too! They are the bessssst. Lol

Wanting- sorry for that ordeal! I wonder why they didn't do tranvaginal right after abdominal in the first place?? But YAY for finding a heartbeat!!!! :D I had my scan last week at 6+2 and they didn't find a heart beat but I'm praying all is okay!

Mum140381- that's good that hiding not drinking won't be a problem for you in any situation. I was the opposite- drank all the time!! But of a wino haha

Wonders10- I'm sorry. I know how you feel. This whole trimester I am just so anxious just kind of waiting for history to repeat itself. DH is too. He asks me everyday if baby is still okay. I wish I could know for sure!

Soooo is anyone else having crazy dreams?? My dreams have been so intense! I woke up SOBBING today from a horrible dream last night (and I am soooo angry at DH for how he was in my dream, hahaha I just can't shake it!! The poor guy).


----------



## Buffyx

I have had some crazy crazyyyy dreams!! They are so far-fetched but they feel so real!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yeah well... I had sex with Bill Cosby in my dream sooo :wacko:


----------



## LittleLala

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Yeah well... I had sex with Bill Cosby in my dream sooo :wacko:

Hahaha


----------



## Buffyx

LOL I think that might be crazier than my dreams :haha:

I've managed to get out of the drinking for tomorrow night. There are fireworks in my town at 9pm and then midnight. We might go to the 9pm ones. There is no way I'll make it to midnight. It's 8pm now and I'm in my pjs ready for bed.


----------



## mum140381

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Yeah well... I had sex with Bill Cosby in my dream sooo :wacko:

:haha:thats so scarey lol


----------



## wonders10

Bill Cosby! Whoa! 

So, I mentioned how I kept getting tiny waves of nausea that lasted mere seconds then went away? Well, I think things are happening because I was nauseous almost all night, woke up so much, then it'd fade and I'd fall back asleep. I'm guessing I should eat or drink but both those ideas sound horrible. I wonder if this is the start of my MS? 

PS...dr this morning, hoping for a scan and to see heartbeat! Fingers crossed!


----------



## LittleLala

Sounds like ms :) good luck with the scan!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lol luckily I can only remember a snippet of the dream and it was more like a faceless guy that I just knew to be Bill Cosby. Thankfully I wasn't actually dreaming about sex with some 70 yr old guy lol yuuuck.

Wonders good luck with your appointment!


----------



## wantingagirl

Good luck with getting the scan :) 

I'm having another emergency scan tomorrow morning 10.40

Brown discharge then one spot later and a tiny bit of brown discharge again this morning :(


----------



## wonders10

Had my dr appt earlier. No blood in urine which is good and I got a scan! Their equipment is not the best for this early on, but I was able to see a heartbeat flicker and she seemed pleased with what she saw. Yay!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Yay Wonders! That's so great to hear:) 

Sorry I've been away for a bit ladies, just been so tired and busy over the holidays. I cracked DH and we ended up telling our families which was pretty awesome! 
I don't really feel pregnant either although I am a week or more behind most of you ladies. Only 5+2 today. Got another HCG blood test yesterday but I don't get the result until Saturday so hopefully they will be good. I did get 3+ weeks on a CB digi on Sunday :) I'm just starting to feel a bit a sick and dizzy today so I'm looking forward to my five days off work. I plan to sleep a lot. I think we'll just be hanging out with family so no one will expect me to drink on New Years Eve, thank God!

I would love a baby boy too! I just don't care too much either way. DH is the same, I think he would prefer a baby boy, but not too picky! I was on clomid, and that is naturally girl-swaying so we'll see what happens! Does anyone have names picked out yet? Ours have been set in stone for months now lol. We've always talked about names since we were much younger!


----------



## Eroe

Hi everyone! 

Sorry for laying low, been travelling hear there and everywhere over the holidays. Great news on the heartbeat wantingagirl and sending all the luck and best wishes in the world to everyone whose scans are coming up soon. 

As for me, we have an eight week scan booked for the 12th of Jan. It cannot come soon enough! Symptoms for me have been mainly lots of creamy cm which is rubbish as I keep being paranoid I am bleeding! Boobs are still heavy and veiny. I am feeling very tired but I reckon that has more to do with cutting the caffeine way back (I think I was overly dependent lol) 

Only worry is that haven't really had much sickness. And my app says it should be peaking at six weeks :/ I have a bit of a queasy feeling when I wake up, like I am hungover or something. But I haven't even been close to throwing up. 

Told both sets of parents over Christmas. They were majorly chuffed, first grandchild on both sides. Now have to go back to secrecy with my friends over NYE. Luckily I have a cold so I am going to use that as my non drinking excuse. 

Really feel blessed to talk to you ladies about worries etc. I know the first tri must be nerve wrecking for everyone but I feel as though previous loss kinda robs you of some of the excitement and magic from these first few weeks. 

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Buffyx

Awesome wonders!! 

Good luck with your scan wanting. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

We talked about names way before TTC and then we talked about them briefly last pregnancy but this time we don't even really talk about ANYTHING so it's good to come on here and chat about it. We are both just too scared to get excited.


----------



## LittleLala

Wonders- yay!! So glad you saw a heartbeat :D

Wanting- good luck with your scan. Sending positive thoughts your way x

DH is a teacher (and I'm studying to be one too) so we have a huuuuge list of names that are now very off-limits. We have always talked about names. We will end up with an uncommon (but not teasing-worthy) name, just so we are unlikely to teach a terrible student with the same name in the future lol.


----------



## wonders10

Lala...my boyfriend and I both work in a school too so I completely get where you are coming from with the names! 

I tend to lean towards old-fashioned names but not totally unusual, just not used a lot these days.


----------



## onetubeleft

Hello ladies, so I've had a bit of a rocky time over Christmas.

Based on my lmp I should be 7w5d but I definitly implanted very late. (Almost 2weeks) I believe Im around 6 weeks

I went in for an early scan 2weeks ago, they saw the sac measuring at 5mm but there was nothing in it. Around 3-4 weeks pregnant.

So I went black yesterday. And they said it was growing accordingly, (now at 20mm) but again they couldn't see anything in it. Measuring at around 6weeks. 

I'm very heartbroken and confused and I guess searching for some sort of hope x


----------



## ellahopesky

I'm here :) hope you're all well xx


----------



## bundle4me

Onetubeleft where I live they won't scan till 8 weeks i think because sometimes baby isn't visible early. Hopefully your just too early and next scan will be perfect xx


----------



## Leann83

onetubeleft said:


> Hello ladies, so I've had a bit of a rocky time over Christmas.
> 
> Based on my lmp I should be 7w5d but I definitly implanted very late. (Almost 2weeks) I believe Im around 6 weeks
> 
> I went in for an early scan 2weeks ago, they saw the sac measuring at 5mm but there was nothing in it. Around 3-4 weeks pregnant.
> 
> So I went black yesterday. And they said it was growing accordingly, (now at 20mm) but again they couldn't see anything in it. Measuring at around 6weeks.
> 
> I'm very heartbroken and confused and I guess searching for some sort of hope x

When's your next scan onetube? I hope the next one shows little bean safe and sound in there :hugs:



ellahopesky said:


> I'm here :) hope you're all well xx

Hi Ella! How are you, any symptoms yet?


----------



## bighouse

Just got my BFP this past weekend... I'm almost 31 years old and this is #1 (after a long & difficult journey) so we are over the moon excited! :cloud9:

Had my HCG labs drawn yesterday (13 dpo) and they were 112, which from what I've read is good! 

I'm already very nauseous, but I'm OK with it because it means I'm PREGNANT! Yesterday I wasn't as nauseous as Monday, which made me nervous! But nausea is increased today and I was relieved... LOL... who would have thought we'd ever be happy to feel sick? :shrug:

Also sore BB's and very tired (which were my first symptoms) and I'm burping a lot! 

I will see the OB coordinator on Jan 15th for labs and such, probably won't get my 1st US until end of January.


----------



## onetubeleft

I've heard a lot of that. But I suppose after spending hours on Google, all I can gather is you should at least see something, I hate that this is how I'm spending new year! 

My next scan is next Friday the 9th. And if there's still nothing inside the gestational sac then I need to decide if I want to miscarry on my own or with a d&c... I think the reason I'm so blue about it all is because I went to gynocology for the scan and the lady kept saying I don't scan well, but instead of looking hopeful she just sat down in front of me and started talking about d&c which as you can imagine wasn't pleasant. I just froze and my husband had to ask the questions after that. The emotions we go though....


----------



## Buffyx

So sorry Onetubeleft. I'm really hoping for the best for you & that it was just too early.

I am freaking about my scan on Monday.


----------



## LittleLala

onetubeleft said:


> I've heard a lot of that. But I suppose after spending hours on Google, all I can gather is you should at least see something, I hate that this is how I'm spending new year!
> 
> My next scan is next Friday the 9th. And if there's still nothing inside the gestational sac then I need to decide if I want to miscarry on my own or with a d&c... I think the reason I'm so blue about it all is because I went to gynocology for the scan and the lady kept saying I don't scan well, but instead of looking hopeful she just sat down in front of me and started talking about d&c which as you can imagine wasn't pleasant. I just froze and my husband had to ask the questions after that. The emotions we go though....

What a terrible experience :( I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I really hope it was just too early, and that at your next scan they see a happy little bean snuggling in tight x


----------



## wantingagirl

I can't shake the feeling that the measurements are right and there is something wrong and baby not growing the way it should and know some woman bled brown for a week which then turned red and they miscarried. I know I shouldn't feel like this but I can't help it I'm feeling pretty down today and don't wanna try to drag anyone down I really am trying to be positive but it's so hard I mean they measured sac at 6+1 last week and now there measuring foetus at 6+2 there is no way 10 days before when I think it was all this is scaring me as never happened to me before and heard so many times woman see heartbeat then baby dies 

Scan showed heartbeat still and baby did look bigger with stronger heartbeat but I'm still bleeding brown discharge :cry:


----------



## LittleLala

Wanting-- keep thinking of that wonderful heartbeat and try to hold on to hope xxx


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks ladies, hoping that that's exactly what it is. Just hate the waiting game. I'll keep you all up to date. and hope your scans all go smoothly xxx


----------



## wonders10

Wanting and Onetube...crossing everything for you. Good luck at your scans :hugs:

Yesterday afternoon and this morning, my boobs are not really sore at all. And the nausea that was starting also stopped around lunchtime yesterday. Needless to say, I'm having a little freak out, but trying to stay positive. As I'm sitting here this morning I'm feeling the teensiest bit of nausea, but I think it's onky because I'm looking for it. I want my symptoms back!


----------



## Buffyx

My nausea comes and goes. My boobs are only really sore at night - well, they are definitely worse at night! 

Lots of ladies have symptoms that come and go. I'm sure they'll be back within a day or two.

Wanting - I really hope that everything works out for you :hugs:

It's my first day back at work after a week and a bit of holidays. Feeling nauseous and tired. Should be an interesting combination :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you I'm still spotting brown when I wipe you can see it I had mg scan New Year's Eve cant remember if I posted it baby lookf bigger than last time and more prominent strong heartbeat and cervix was closed then. One of the girls in the August group is going through a miscarriage now. My dates are still off I should be 7+6 at the time should have been 7+4 but measuring 6+2 at the time. I'm still feeling crappy so hoping that's a good sign plus tugging sensations but can't shake this bad feeling here's my scan left is Xmas eve right is New Year's Eve new scan mid January
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bundle4me

So sorry everyone seems to be going through a rough time, i have my scan also tomorrow for brown discharge so I'm not sure how it's going to go


----------



## Buffyx

Hope your scan went/goes well Bundle. Have been thinking of you.

Wanting, when are you going back for another scan?


----------



## Leann83

Bundle, wanting, onetube, I have everything crossed for good news at your next scans :hugs:


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks Leann lots of luck to wanting and bundle. Keep us all up to date. Don't know how I'm going to last another 7days until my scan :( xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Bundle how did everything go? 

Buffy my scan is 2 weeks after the last one waiting for the letter last one was New Year's Eve xx


----------



## mum140381

everyone with early scans i have my fx for you.
my scan is over 6 weeks away feels like forever x


----------



## wantingagirl

I have just got a tiny blob of blood and can't tell if it's actually just a blob of blood or a clot or mixed in discharge either way I'm feeling worse about this as time goes on x


----------



## bundle4me

Hi girls, scan done and our little bean is doing great, we're so relieved


----------



## wantingagirl

bundle4me said:


> Hi girls, scan done and our little bean is doing great, we're so relieved

That's brilliant hun measuring on target? So happy for you. Are you still bleeding and was there any clots do you mind me asking? I wish I could just go away for a private scan. I wish this would just end if that's what's going to happen x


----------



## Leann83

bundle4me said:


> Hi girls, scan done and our little bean is doing great, we're so relieved

Awe that's great news bundle, delighted for you!


----------



## bundle4me

wantingagirl said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, scan done and our little bean is doing great, we're so relieved
> 
> That's brilliant hun measuring on target? So happy for you. Are you still bleeding and was there any clots do you mind me asking? I wish I could just go away for a private scan. I wish this would just end if that's what's going to happen xClick to expand...

It's fine i dont mind u asking, it was like brown smudge on the tissue when I wiped no clots I think I had irritated my cervix to be honest. Baby measured 8+2 so pretty on target. I had to have vaginal scan tho cos I'm constipated tmi so scan was hazy. 
Crossing my fingers for you x


----------



## wantingagirl

That's what mines is like, is it still there Hun? I've done nothing I can think of to irritate mine except for internal scan but that was 4-5 days after ghe bleeding I wish I didn't have the first scan now but can't see how would bleed so many days later I've to wait another 11 days or so for my next scan xx


----------



## bundle4me

No it only lasted a day but I think brown is better than red at least and your cervix is full of blood so any irritating could of caused it for you. 10 days is a shocking amount of time there making u wait. Can u not get a private scan? X


----------



## onetubeleft

So pleased for you bundle! Xxx

How is everyone now? I've searched so much on Google I keep going back on pages I've already seen! Xx


----------



## wonders10

Had a serious, hysterical freak out this morning because my boobs aren't sore and still no real ms. Just now, I started to get a little bit of nausea but I'm such a worrier, I'm driving everyone around me crazy. I'm tempted to just stop posting and going on the Internet because I keep comparing myself to other pregnant ladies. I need to keep telling myself that I have no physical reason to be worried. No severe pain or bleeding.


----------



## bundle4me

Wonders I have hardly any sickness at all just little waves of nausea now and then and I'm tired and boobs not always sore. I was so shocked I seen baby today cos I'm no where near as sick as I was last time xx


----------



## bundle4me

One tube would they internally scan u x


----------



## SweetPea3200

I'm so sorry to all of you ladies going through a hard time:( Onetube, I'm so the next scan will be great!

Everyone who is experiencing spotting, I haven't experienced that yet but with my sister's last pregnancy she had spotting throughout the whole thing. I think it may have been due to her previous D&C or Chemical. She had both shortly before becoming pregnant the last time. She found that anything that irritated her cervix made the bleeding worse (sex and certain tests). She went to the hospital a few times and they always said as long as it's less than a couple of tablespoon and isn't accompanied by extreme cramping, it's fine. Hope that can help tame some of your worries!! I bet everything will be fine for all of you:)

AFM- I started feeling pretty sick today:(It's a good sign since I haven't had sore boobs or anything like that. Still don't have a scan scheduled but hoping for the end of January. 

Good luck to all getting their scans soon!


----------



## Buffyx

I'm becoming so nervous about my scan. I had all my antenatal blood work done and the results were all good :thumbup:

Wonders - I noticed you have been worrying a lot..and I totally understand, but just try & relax. I think I'm finally relaxing more and if anything is going to happen, there isn't anything we can do about it. Like you pointed out, you have no spotting or cramping. My SIL didn't even know she was pregnant until 10 weeks (so no symptoms that whole time - and she had 2 other children previously) and her baby was born totally fine and healthy :)

Wanting - I'm sorry you have to wait so long. Surely you can ask for a private scan? The place I'm going to said I can have as many as I want.


----------



## onetubeleft

They did scan me internally both times. But said that I didn't scan well. It's not looking good I don't think but I'll just keep my fingers crossed xx


----------



## mum140381

onetube hugs hun fx tightly for u x


----------



## bundle4me

My fingers are crossed tightly for everyone xxx


----------



## wonders10

God sure has a sense of humor...I've been tossing and turning most of the night feeling nauseous. It's back. At least I see a pattern now...seems to take a few days off. I almost want to actually throw up to relieve it but I'm embracing it because hopefully it means :baby: is growing!


----------



## wantingagirl

My fingers are tightly crossed for everyone too including myself lol

Bundle and buffy I live on an island so would have to travel to mainland to get a private scan and fully booked for 3 weeks


----------



## bundle4me

Bless u wantingagirl I bet that is so hard x
Myself iv been in bed all day with migraine it's been awful. Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Buffyx

Oh sorry wantingagirl :( I really am hoping all is ok for you x


----------



## wonders10

Thinking of all of you and hope our beans are doing well. Who is going next for a scan?

My nausea has pretty much gone away so I'm thinking nighttime and first thing in the morning is my time for ms. We'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## Buffyx

I also tend to feel quite sick at night wonders. I wasn't sick all day yesterday after being SO nauseous all day the day before. I got home from a bbq last night at about 10pm and suddenly felt quite nauseous. Also felt quite ill when waking up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night. 

Today I slept until 11am. I can't believe it! I haven't done that since I was a teenager. I'm feeling quite nauseous today too.

My scan is tomorrow at 9.30am :)


----------



## Buffyx

Oh and PS, totally unrelated, but I've had at least 3 separate dreams that I have a baby boy! I've had none about girls.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My tastebuds have broken :sad1:

They were perfectly fine yesterday. Today I had a bowl of nutrigrain cereal and banana and it tastes like soggy nothing. Maybe a slight hint of banana. We went to out to dinner tonight and I ordered a sprite which basically tasted like it was soda water. My pasta tasted like flour and I even coated it in parmesan just to try and get some sort of taste to it. 

We came home and I ate a Ferrero Rocher (chocolate hazelnut goodness) which I LOVE. Nope. I could barely taste it :( I hope this is just because my throat is slightly sore and not a sign of the next 7 months! 

In my previous pregnancy, I remember apple and blackcurrant juice was ruined forever because it tasted like chlorine, and in 15 years that's never gone away.


----------



## Buffyx

Omg Caribbean- that reminds me - I ate a tiny bit of chocolate today and it tasted so weird and disgusting! And it was Cadbury! Maybe mine are breaking too!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm too scared to try Cadbury's in case it tastes bad (it will) :sad1: 

I really hope this is just my sore throat!


----------



## mum140381

i have gone right off chocolate as well and i loved the stuff :(


----------



## mum140381

wantingagirl said:


> My fingers are tightly crossed for everyone too including myself lol
> 
> Bundle and buffy I live on an island so would have to travel to mainland to get a private scan and fully booked for 3 weeks

hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm still getting all day sickness and a couple of sore heads. Dark scanty brown blood after none for about an hour today. 

Thanks for being so supportive I'm trying to rest as much as possible. Still getting pregnancy pains and backache, I'm dreading tomorrow. 

Buffy what will the UK time be? Good luck at scan! Xx


----------



## bundle4me

When's your scan wanting? 
Buffy looking forward to seeing your pic.


----------



## wantingagirl

bundle4me said:


> When's your scan wanting?
> Buffy looking forward to seeing your pic.

Not sure yet hun will phone up hospital tomorrow in guessing roughly 14th :blush:

Won't be going to scan if betas have fallen xx


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I have my scan today too.


----------



## wantingagirl

Eeeeeek caribeanbaby enjoy it :) xxx


----------



## Buffyx

I just came back! Measuring 6w4d - I expected to be measuring behind as I thought I implanted late :)

Saw the little heartbeat flickering away at 134bpm.

Hope yours went well Caribbean!! :flower:


----------



## bundle4me

Aww congrats buffy!! 
Enjoy CaribbeanBaby


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I have mine in a couple of hours. I'm about to drink water and not pee :-/ this should be fun.....


----------



## LittleLala

Congrats Buffy!!! 

Good luck Caribbean xx


----------



## Buffyx

Ugh that was the worst Caribbean. I ended up drinking more water than required because I was so so nervous that I had the runs and I couldn't remember if any wee came out when I pooped!! Lol :haha: so I drank another 700ml. It was agony when the lady was pressing down!!


----------



## pihabella

Hey all, just found this thread and am keen to join if I may? I found out I was pregnant on Christmas Day at midnight at around 16dpo. I tested as I needed to pee, and then saw this faint test line appear on an internet cheapie test and ran to get my partner to come and take a look to confirm what I was seeing. We had to be quiet as my whole family was sleeping in the house, but we were so excited!!! I tested again the following day to make sure after we had been out on a boat all afternoon, and again saw a really dark line on a FRER. Only symptoms so far have been really sore and bigger BBs, creamy CM and very tired. A little bit of nausea appeared yesterday after I took my prenatal vitamin, but went away very quickly. Let the fun begin :) Having bloods drawn over the next few days to test HCG and see how things are progressing. Stick little bubba, stick!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Here are some pics of my little bean :) Snuggled in nicely, measuring 8 weeks +1 so I must have implanted late. She said it has a very strong heartbeat of 170 bpm so that's reassuring! She also found a small hematoma above the sac so she said I might get a little bit of bleeding, and not to worry. So I can breathe a little sigh of relief that little beany baby is doing just fine :)

https://i62.tinypic.com/161ykwo.jpg

https://i58.tinypic.com/sg6es9.jpg


----------



## Buffyx

Awesome!! I'm also measuring 5 days behind :flower: Happy for you.


----------



## LittleLala

Congrats Caribbean!! Looks fantastic xx

Welcome pihabella, congrats on your bfp x


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats girls :flower: 

Welcome! 

I can't sleep - just wiped and bit of pink in fbf brown blood again 

Xxx


----------



## Buffyx

Oh wanting - I'm so sorry you have to go through this worry :hugs:

Welcome pihabella :wave:


----------



## LittleLala

Oh wanting :( :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine, but I'm sorry you are going through this! It isn't fair.


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi all. My scan wait is just taking forever! It's a long way until Friday. And to be honest I am going mad. I am constantly being sick. Cannot keep a single thing down, not even water! So if the sac is still empty what a cruel trick to play. Doesn't help when I have a 15month dd to look after. 

Your scan looks great Caribbean. Who's next? X


----------



## wonders10

Caribbean...So exciting! Great pics of your little bean :flower:

Onetube...Sending positive thoughts your way, hope the weeks goes quickly for you and you get great results at your scan!


AFM, slept soooo good last night, straight from 11:30-5 when I woke up and thought my bladder was going to explode! Then slept a little more. No nausea last night and just teeny waves this morning, nothing like the past couple days. Boobs aren't so sore, just sensitive nipples if they are touched. I notice I get really really tired around 3pm too. I go back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks off, should be interesting when the fatigue sets in and sometimes nausea. And I'm 7 weeks exactly today, going from O day! My scan isn't until the 16th...feels like forever!


----------



## wantingagirl

Well it's been eventful today 8am big gush of red blood and 3 small clots so far nothing for a while cramping on and off booked in for scan Thursday morning 8.40 bleeding lighter but still between pink and light red with ewcm. 

Betas have risen but not doubled xx


----------



## LittleLala

wantingagirl said:


> Well it's been eventful today 8am big gush of red blood and 3 small clots so far nothing for a while cramping on and off booked in for scan Thursday morning 8.40 bleeding lighter but still between pink and light red with ewcm.
> 
> Betas have risen but not doubled xx

Thinking of you and hoping everything is okay x


----------



## wonders10

So sorry that you are going through this wanting :hugs:

How far along are you again? I know I've read that at a certain point, your levels double more slowly, perhaps that is the case.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Fingers crossed, wanting!


----------



## wantingagirl

This is the document 

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level

It states that after 6,000 hcg and seeing a heartbeat hcg should not be used to determine well being if pregnancy, also after 6,000 it can take 96 hours to double maybe I'm clutching at straws lol. Other than a bleed from something else it must be the start of a miscarriage. Also the fact that my levels could have in fact started dropping between sat and now xx


----------



## mum140381

wantingagirl said:


> This is the document
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level
> 
> It states that after 6,000 hcg and seeing a heartbeat hcg should not be used to determine well being if pregnancy, also after 6,000 it can take 96 hours to double maybe I'm clutching at straws lol. Other than a bleed from something else it must be the start of a miscarriage. Also the fact that my levels could have in fact started dropping between sat and now xx

:hugs::hugs:x


----------



## Leann83

wantingagirl said:


> Well it's been eventful today 8am big gush of red blood and 3 small clots so far nothing for a while cramping on and off booked in for scan Thursday morning 8.40 bleeding lighter but still between pink and light red with ewcm.
> 
> Betas have risen but not doubled xx

So sorry you're going through this wanting :hugs: I really hope that Thursday brings good news, seems so unfair you have to wait like this :nope:


----------



## Buffyx

:hugs: wanting x


----------



## bundle4me

Thinking of you wanting and praying for you and bean xxx


----------



## wonders10

Today seems to be one of my no symptoms days but I'm freakishly calm about it since they have been coming and going. I was googling why it happens and found a post on another board that made a lot of sense. We all know our HcG levels rise every 2-3 days the first month or so, then take about 3-4 days to double around weeks 6-7. I noticed my symptoms are "worse" every 2-3 days, meaning I may be feeling them rising, adjust quickly and feel good, then as they rise again, start feeling icky again. Or maybe I'm just making it up to make me feel better.

And in other news, my boyfriend finally told his dad that I'm pregnant. To say he was not excited is an understatement. He basically said he wants nothing to do with it, made my boyfriend feel like he would be a horrible father and we won't make it. To make a long story short, my bf and I were engaged and had been together 2 years when we had some issues. I think he got scared and he suffers from anxiety and depression. We ended up separating, barely talking, then started hanging out and then officially got back together, but not engaged. So I guess that is why his dad is upset, since we recently got back together. He (the dad) even suggested I get rid of it. Umm, that'd be a no.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks everyone I will be 8+4 tomorrow :( 

It's not looking great I've had constant cramping all day xx


----------



## LittleLala

Wonders- ugh! Try not to worry, I'm sure he will change his mind once the little one is born. Make him eat his words by staying together and being great parents :) 

Wanting- :hugs: I'm so sorry x


----------



## wonders10

His dad is an A$$ and that is being kind. It doesn't bother me if he goes away, but I feel bad for my bf as its his only living parent. At least he lives in a completely different state!


----------



## Buffyx

I can totally imagine my parents being like your boyfriends dad if my husband and I werent married. They are so old fashioned (although not religious). Luckily, I got married first & my parents are more excited than I am. I'm sorry you're having to go through it & like lala said, I'm sure he will change his mind once the baby is here and sees you two making it work.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Wanting, I'm really sorry. I truly hope everything is okay in there!

Wonders, I can't believe that! Some parents are just weird! My fiancé's dad wasn't super thrilled either but he wasn't that rude! I don't much care anyways, and his mom was excited so it's all good:) 

AFM- Feeling absolutely awful!!! Like I just want to crawl into a hole and sleep for the next 6-8 weeks until this gets better! I knew I'd be a sicky and I haven't actually thrown up yet but I've be close several times. The worst part is, there's no good time of the day. I feel sick all day then I toss and turn all night feeling awful. I know I should eat often but sometimes I just can't bring myself to:( On the other hand, scan is scheduled for Monday the 19th (i'll be 8 weeks) excited!!


----------



## wonders10

Sweetpea...sorry you are feeling so awful! Hoping it subsides a little so you can rest and eat more. But not too much...we all love our reassuring symptoms lol.

I don't even know what it is exactly about us having a baby that freaks my boyfriend's dad out. I mean we are in our 30's and have good jobs and are responsible. The concerns that he has are no different than if we were married and had a baby. One of them is...what will you do when it cries? Or when I'm tired and I need my boyfriend's support? Or when we are both tired? Seriously? He's 1000 miles away and he's worried about the baby crying and us being tired? I've learned that he is an idiot that doesn't think logically at all so I just ignore it. He is acting like we are on an episode of "16 and Pregnant". Then I'd understand the freak out.


----------



## wantingagirl

I passed baby, sac and placenta this afternoon, was to be expected xxx


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh Wanting, I'm so sorry to hear that:( Any support you need, we are here for you!


----------



## bundle4me

Omg wanting I'm so very sorry to hear that, hope you've got lots of support at home :hugs: xxx


----------



## Buffyx

Wanting, Im so sorry. I have been thinking of you and hoping that everything was ok. X


----------



## LittleLala

Oh wanting, I'm so sorry :( I know that no words will suffice. I hope that you will be okay soon. Always feel free to pm me if you need to talk.
Xxx


----------



## onetubeleft

My heart really goes out to you wanting, hope that your feeling a little better soon. 


I've only got two days left to see if something has grown in that empty sac. I unfortunately am feeling less hopeful. Although I am still majorly sicky I'm on my 3rd set of medication to fight it. And Ive lost over a stone in a week. I've got everything crossed that something magical going on &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Buffyx

Why wouldnt there be something onetube? I look
Forward to hearing your update on your scan :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

Good look onetube. Will be thinking of you. Such a long wait... Must feel like forever xxx

I have my next scan on Monday to see if there is a heartbeat and if "the foetus is viable" as my doctor so graciously put it. I wasn't worried before but after my appointment today I am :/ I had a different doctor and she was... Just terrible. Blah.


----------



## onetubeleft

My last scan at 6weeks showed just a sac at 20mm buffy, so I could be diagnosed with a blighted ovum this time on Friday. I'll keep u up to date. But tbh this 10 day malarkey has nearly killed me


----------



## Leann83

I'm so sorry wanting :hugs: it's so unfair :nope: like the other ladies said, we're here if you need us and I hope you have the support you need at home x


----------



## wonders10

Thinking of you both, onetube and lala. And of course, still thinking of you wantinggirl! :hugs:

Unexpected dr appt for me this morning. Had this yellow, off white thick stringy discharge yesterday, one time. Dr wants to rule out infection. But then I swear I saw a smudge of brown when I wiped another time. That plus my decrease in symptom severity has me really scared.


----------



## bundle4me

Wonders i had the brown and all was fine and I have days where I don't feel sick at all which is strange to me cos with my mmc I was ill every day. 
Onetube and lala good luck with your scans x


----------



## wonders10

Feeling very relieved! She checked me and said my cervix is closed and took a sample of my discharge (the most uncomfortable pap smear ever - wow am I tender in there). I reminded her that I just finished antibiotics and she said that it could have caused a yeast infection, they will get results by Friday or Monday.

Best part...she did an ultrasound, saw my beautiful bean, larger than last week with a nice heartbeat. :happydance:

Next scheduled appointment is next Friday, the 16th.


----------



## bundle4me

Congrats wonders


----------



## Buffyx

That's great wonders. Its extremely possible that its a yeast infection. So common when taking antibiotics!


----------



## LittleLala

Congrats on the scan wonders! :) 

I am really worried. I woke up this morning and I just don't "feel" pregnant. Usually my breasts reaaaallly hurt and feel super heavy, and as soon as I woke up, I realised they feel normal. I can't shake the feeling that something is wrong :( my scan feels forever away. I don't want to tell hubby because he is always so on edge and worried anyway... I don't know what to do :(


----------



## bundle4me

I get those days lala where I don't feel pregnant at all like today no sickness nothing but soon get them again and I feel better


----------



## pihabella

Great news Wonders about your scan! Quick question: Has anyone else been getting heartburn? I had it the last two nights when I got up to go to the toilet. Really, really sore- almost crumpled to the floor, then fine about a minute later.


----------



## Buffyx

I haven't had any heartburn, but I heard it's awful :(

Lala : when is your scan supposed to be?


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> I haven't had any heartburn, but I heard it's awful :(
> 
> Lala : when is your scan supposed to be?

My scan is on Monday morning. So far away.


----------



## Eroe

Hey folks. 

Congrats on your scan wonders!! That is such wonderful news :) 

And littlelala I know Monday seems like forever away! My first scan is Monday evening. Will be thinking of you xxxx

Anyone else getting bad sickness? As soon as I hit 7 weeks on Monday I have been vomiting repeatedly every morning. The nausea then stays all day and gets worse in the evening and at night meaning I don't sleep. I am getting super stressed as I haven't been able to get much work done at all this week as I just feel so awful. But I know this could just get worse. :wacko:

Also feel so guilty. I was doing well with healthy eating staying active but literally all I can do right now is lay in bed occasionally forcing down some cola and white carbs :( not very healthy for baby. I know it's a good sign really but I wish I could keep down some nutritional food! :dohh:

Xxxx


----------



## Praying4BB

Sorry I've been MIA since we've been on vacay- we found out Tuesday we are having twins!!! Anyone else expecting multiples?


----------



## SweetPea3200

OMG Praying! That's so exciting:) I will have no idea until the 19th when I have my first scan. 2 babies though! I can't even imagine, do you have older children? 

Eroe, I was really sick for a few days starting before I even hit six weeks. My doc gave me a prescription for diclectin (spelling?) and today is my second full day of taking it. I feel much better today! I don't know where you all live but this is the only anti-nausea medication approved for pregnant women in Canada. I'm loving it. It's nice to function like a normal human being and be able to get some food down:)


----------



## Praying4BB

Eroe said:


> Anyone else getting bad sickness? As soon as I hit 7 weeks on Monday I have been vomiting repeatedly every morning. The nausea then stays all day and gets worse in the evening and at night meaning I don't sleep. I am getting super stressed as I haven't been able to get much work done at all this week as I just feel so awful. But I know this could just get worse. :wacko:
> 
> Also feel so guilty. I was doing well with healthy eating staying active but literally all I can do right now is lay in bed occasionally forcing down some cola and white carbs :( not very healthy for baby. I know it's a good sign really but I wish I could keep down some nutritional food! :dohh:
> 
> Xxxx

Eroe- me. I'm 7 weeks today but since the middle of week 5, I've had constant nausea all day, like a hangover that just won't go away. Sometimes I am starving and nauseous at the same time. I haven't thrown up yet, but the heartburn has kept that burning sensation in my throat and mouth like I have been. I've been in bed most days too, not sure what to do when school starts back next week. I'm trying not to beat myself up too much over my sad diet right now and hoping my prenatal is making up for some of it. I just don't want to eat much and can't stand the smells of most foods right now- I feel like it's such a chore to find something I want to eat. And I can't stand the taste of water- is that weird? I've been watering down Gatorade just so I can get the taste of something else and keep from dehydration. Going to try freezing fruit and adding it to a pitcher of water, I've also heard adding lemons can help. 

Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## bundle4me

I was like that my previous pregnancy but I've been lucky this time and not too much sickness. I have no solution tho I'm afraid it's trial and maybe eat what sounds good at the time, I used to change drinks on a daily basis cos everything tasted funny, not sure if my body is taking this pregnancy better or I'm going to wake up one morning sick as a dog. Hope it improves soon as I know it takes over everything when your sick and exhausted x


----------



## Praying4BB

SweetPea3200 said:


> OMG Praying! That's so exciting:) I will have no idea until the 19th when I have my first scan. 2 babies though! I can't even imagine, do you have older children?

SweetPea, we don't, these will be our first! But we are really excited, it's been a hard road for us TTC, so I feel doubly blessed (though doubly sick right now)! I kind of knew there might be twins from the beginning, weird that you can get those feelings. On my pre-O ultrasound, there were three follicles ready to go, and then starting a few days after my BFP I started having dreams about twins, lol! Crazy! I wasn't even super surprised when the doc said, there's another sac! 

Good luck with your scan! It was so exciting to see and hear their little hearts beat... so incredible.


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies!

Praying...Twins! Wow, that is so exciting! :baby: :baby:

Sorry you all have been feeling soooo sick, and that the meds aren't helping much. My nausea pretty much went away for a couple days but now today I'm starting to feel icky again, very mild and comes and goes so I'm not complaining. Its so weird...sometimes I'm nauseous and don't want to eat, or I'm starving or I'm nauseous and starving. Can't seem to find a pattern though...I feel it if my stomach is empty or full or even in between. 

Still noticed a little of that yellowy brown discharge today when I wiped a couple times. Trying not to stress about it since I saw baby yesterday and the dr's lab is testing the discharge for any infection.


----------



## Leann83

Congrats praying! Wow, double the fun! :oneofeach:

No sickness here, had none with DS either but makes me nervous that we'll go to first scan and they'll say 'umm you're not actually pregnant' ...Crazy I know! I am super tired tho, exercise and healthy eating has fallen by the wayside the past couple months :nope:


----------



## LittleLala

Oh eroe, sorry you are feeling so sick :( don't feel guilty and what you can eat- it's more important that you have something in your stomach than not and then continuously vomiting. :hugs:

Praying-- OMG TWINS!!! so exciting!!!!! Are they identical or fraternal? I'm a twin, and I love that I was born with my best friend :)


----------



## Buffyx

Praying: congratulations!! How exciting :hugs:

Eroe: Sorry you're feeling so sick. I have just a queasy feeling all day and some food aversions, but I wouldn't say I'm too sick. I haven't vomited or anything - only gagged a couple of times.


----------



## onetubeleft

Morning ladies I knew going in the scan this morning we shouldn't have got our hopes up. The guy said judging on the last two scans. He wasn't hopeful. Neither were we. Jelly on the belly. His reaction was priceless "I've never seen this before after the history you've had with the empty sac at 4 and then 6 weeks. There's A little bean and a heartbeat." I just burst in to tears. Feeling extreemly ill though xx


----------



## Leann83

Congrats onetube! Delighted for you :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

Onetube-- that's amazing news!!! Congrats!! :dance: so happy for you x


----------



## Eroe

Congrats onetube!!! That is amazing news :D

And praying!! Twins!! So amazing :D 

Thanks all. Oh is off today so I am sending him to the chemist to see if he can find some anti sickness tablets for me. Fx I start to feel more human.


----------



## wonders10

Onetube...that is amazing! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## bundle4me

Oh onetube that made me teary congratulations xx


----------



## onetubeleft

Thankyou all! I think I'm still in shock. Super super excited though xxx


----------



## Praying4BB

YAY Onetube! So amazing and so so happy for you!


----------



## Praying4BB

LittleLala said:


> Praying-- OMG TWINS!!! so exciting!!!!! Are they identical or fraternal? I'm a twin, and I love that I was born with my best friend :)

Fraternal! That's so amazing to hear, I hope they will be the best of friends too!


----------



## wonders10

Praying...I wonder if they will be same sex or one of each! I used to wish I could have boy-girl twins. Definitely only one baby in me though!

Onetube...did the tech/dr give any explanation as to why you had such scary news at your previous ultrasounds? Were you just much earlier than you thought? 

I slept horribly last night. My boyfriend is not really taking this pregnancy too well. He is seriously stressed about it and he got not so nice last night. On top of that, he told me I looked like I had gained a lot of weight. I'm overweight to start with, but he never seemed to mind and I know from my dr scales that I'm only up 1-2 lbs, if that, since getting my BFP. I do feel bloated and like my stomach and boobs are bigger, but he doesn't understand that my body is changing to grow a baby, not because I'm bingeing on French fries and gaining weight. Between that and waking up around 3 or so nauseous, I was up a lot. I had a little bit of coke and a bagel this morning, and finally starting to feel better but not really much of an appetite.


----------



## SweetPea3200

YAY Onetube!! That's so exciting:) Did he give you a measurement? Were you a bit behind what you thought?

Wonders, I'm sorry you're having a tough time at home. Was this pregnancy unplanned? I find that men get stressed out because they start thinking about the financial aspect of it all. Do you think that's what he's worried about? If it is, there's lots of ways you can reassure him, talk about getting stuff used and registering for baby shower gifts. I always tell my hubby that we don't actually need that much stuff! Boy will he be shocked when our house is suddenly full to the brim with baby stuff lol.


----------



## SweetPea3200

PS. I'm excited that my ticker matches my name this week:) I'll be a little bummed to see it go in a couple of days


----------



## Praying4BB

wonders10 said:


> Praying...I wonder if they will be same sex or one of each! I used to wish I could have boy-girl twins. Definitely only one baby in me though!
> 
> I slept horribly last night. My boyfriend is not really taking this pregnancy too well. He is seriously stressed about it and he got not so nice last night. On top of that, he told me I looked like I had gained a lot of weight. I'm overweight to start with, but he never seemed to mind and I know from my dr scales that I'm only up 1-2 lbs, if that, since getting my BFP. I do feel bloated and like my stomach and boobs are bigger, but he doesn't understand that my body is changing to grow a baby, not because I'm bingeing on French fries and gaining weight. Between that and waking up around 3 or so nauseous, I was up a lot. I had a little bit of coke and a bagel this morning, and finally starting to feel better but not really much of an appetite.

Wonders- I am secretly hoping one of each too! But I will be perfectly happy with two healthy babies. 

I'm so sorry your bf was not being very encouraging last night. I know my DH is very happy, but I can tell he's always crunching numbers about how much life will cost with the little ones. It is stressful to think about and such a huge change. I hope his attitude improves! You definitely need his support right now. We're here for you too, feel free to vent :hugs:


----------



## Praying4BB

SweetPea3200 said:


> PS. I'm excited that my ticker matches my name this week:) I'll be a little bummed to see it go in a couple of days

Awww SweetPea, that's too cute!


----------



## Buffyx

Wonders: so sorry about your boyfriend :( I've seen so many changes in my body at 7 weeks already, it's crazy. 

Onetube: that is soo exciting! I'm so happy for you :flower:

I had my first actual vomit this morning. I have gagged a couple of times before, but this is the first time I've actually been sick. I had such a "normal" day that I barely felt pregnant if it wasn't for the complete exhaustion I was feeling. 

Anyone else reading the first Tri boards and getting freaked out? There have been so many losses there over the past few days :(


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey all. 

Yeah I was very far behind. 
Wonders and sweetpea
I knew I was but no one seemed to be listening to me.i didn't get implantatuon till 13dpo and bfp at 16dpo so actually ended up nearly 2weeks out. I'm measuring 7weeks 1day when u should have been by their calculations 9weeks. Eeeeeek so excited. I've got a dd 15months old. So it's pretty much perfect for me. although I'm on my 6th batch of pills for sickness. I've lost over 10kgs in 2weeks so my focus is just on getting some fluids in me now I know there's something in there. Plus it doesn't help feeling this way with a little one to look after. Fingers crossed it'll ease off for us all in the next few weeks. 

Wonders I feel like I've got insomnia just lately with the sickness. And I understand completely where your coming from the boyfriend thing. 

Hate to say it. But I think I beat you all when I tell you I was offered a huge cash sum for the abortion of my dd by my partners dad. (He has a lot of money) of course I didn't accept, but people are very strange these days. Especially when in their world money talks. Makes me mad to just think back. I wonder if he'll offer me any more for number two. Haha. Some people. 

But boys/men are just as scared as we are. Thinking they need to provide and get ready, when our little babe was born he kind of just over night became a brilliant, comfortable dad. Give him time. X

So how is everyone? I've tried everything to ease this sickness and nothing has worked. Nothing! I remember it being bad last time but this has made me really contemplate stopping at 2. 

Have a lovely day everyone! X


----------



## wonders10

Thanks guys! I've been staying at my mom's. I really think he's out and will not come around. The verbal abuse I've been getting and his general negative attitude is almost making me glad that he won't be around. We shall see though. He has said horrible things about me and that I won't make it...meanwhile I make 4 times as much money as him, have a great job, very supportive family and good education. It's sad really how delusional he is. 

As if that were it enough, I had orange, yes orange, discharge today. The doctor said my labs came back normal but she had me come in for a progesterone blood test and gave me progesterone suppositories. I'm hoping everything will turn out ok.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hi girls sorry I've been MIA just spending time with my husband before he heads back home. I will be back over there in 4 weeks though so not too long a break. He leaves tonight though :sad1:

I am sorry you're going through all that horrible stuff with your bf Wonders. Sounds like you're better off without him. I find a man who shows those traits will only get worse as time goes on. 

OneTube that is amazing news! I am so happy and excited for you :) 

My husband is definitely doing the number crunching in his head. Not just for baby stuff but other things too! My car was on its last legs and I was worried about it breaking down while I was by myself so we went out and got me a new car yesterday. Not a brand new one as that's a big waste of money lol but it's a very good one, 4WD, so now I can look the part of a soccer mom haha.
We also need to buy a house! We have a beautiful apartment overlooking a bay in the Virgin Islands but the stairs are too steep for me and it's really not practical for a baby. I've already slipped over on the wet tiles when I was 3 weeks pregnant! So a lot of big expenses coming our way. 

I will catch up properly when my husband has gone, since I will be all lonely and bored *sigh*


----------



## LittleLala

Wonders- sorry you are having to go through this hard time! Very happy to hear you are staying with your mum, you need to be around positive influences right now. Sounds like you've really got yourself and your future under control though :)

Onetube-- OMG! I gasped when I read about the money offered! Who does that??! Crazy!!

Buffy- yes, the first tri boards are freaking me out too. I feel so badly for the girls who are going through hard times. I'm trying to stay positive but it really scares me. 

Caribbean- wow, sounds like you have a very busy time ahead of you, preparing for your new life!! Very exciting :) I can't imagine how hard it is being apart for so long... Hopefully the time flies by. 


I haven't been sick at all today. It's silly- I absolutely hate my morning sickness... But I freak out when I don't have it. Either way I will complain! I am just really nervous about something going wrong at my scan on Monday. Oh well, only time will tell! Hope everyone is feeling okay x


----------



## LittleLala

OMG I just saw my ticker-- baby now somewhat resembles a baby and no longer a squishy alien thing!! Yaaaaaay!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Haha I hate looking at my alien baby on my ticker!! 

I'm sure your scan will be fine on Monday Lala :flower: Of course I still understand your worry though because I would feel exactly the same. I don't have another doctor appointment until February 4th, and the doctor will refer me for my 12 week scan then. I still have ages to wait.


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> Haha I hate looking at my alien baby on my ticker!!
> 
> I'm sure your scan will be fine on Monday Lala :flower: Of course I still understand your worry though because I would feel exactly the same. I don't have another doctor appointment until February 4th, and the doctor will refer me for my 12 week scan then. I still have ages to wait.

I will feel so much better once I see a heartbeat. I really hope I do :(


----------



## Praying4BB

LittleLala said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> I will feel so much better once I see a heartbeat. I really hope I do :(
> 
> I hope you do too Lala!
> 
> I just saw theirs Tuesday and I'm already worried again because I feel a little better so far this morning too. I had to go get a Chick-fila tea last night because water, flavored or not, is just not cutting it anymore and now I'm worried I shouldn't have. :dohh: My next scan is Friday... seems like for-ev-errr.
> 
> Caribbean- my hubs is out of town for the next month so we can keep each other sane :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Buffyx

Lala - you have had no spotting or cramping. I'm feeling confident and I think your dates were just off (like mine!) due to implantation occurring late :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck for your scan today Lala x


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> Good luck for your scan today Lala x

Thank you, very nervous. 
Also nervous about trying not to pee myself at the scan!! Last time I was in so much pain, my bladder really struggles to hold 1L of water for that long!! I thought I was going to pee myself and I couldn't concentrate. I was overjoyed when she had to do a transvaginal... I hope she has to do that again.


----------



## Buffyx

I know the feeling. My tech actually ended up letting me go to the bathroom because I was in so much pain. She still did abdominal and could see everything :)


----------



## bundle4me

Good luck lala


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks girls! The scan place just called to let me know they are running a bit late and that I should let some water out now and drink more later so that I'm not waiting and in pain. So relieved!!! I won't be able to get told off if I don't have enough in my bladder now! 
Haha. 

My poor DH is so nervous that he is being sick. I wish I could ease his nerves but all we can do is wait and see. 
Trying to stay positive!


----------



## Buffyx

The poor thing :( My husband is always the calm one. He knows that worrying doesn't change anything, so he just doesn't do it. I know that's logical, but worrying makes me feel some sort of control (even though obviously I don't have any!) 

At least they had the decency to call you. I'd be fuming if I showed up with a full bladder & had to sit there for ages!


----------



## Praying4BB

LittleLala said:


> Thanks girls! The scan place just called to let me know they are running a bit late and that I should let some water out now and drink more later so that I'm not waiting and in pain. So relieved!!! I won't be able to get told off if I don't have enough in my bladder now!
> Haha.
> 
> My poor DH is so nervous that he is being sick. I wish I could ease his nerves but all we can do is wait and see.
> Trying to stay positive!

Good luck Lala! We'll all be sending love and light your way! :thumbup: Your poor DH, I am glad he will be able to be with you though!


----------



## LittleLala

Thank you so much everyone!!
We have been so nervous because of our history of miscarriages, but today we saw a healthy little jellybean with a strong heartbeat!!! So veryyyy excited!!! We both couldn't stop crying. 
We are so very excited now!
We are going to tell DH's parents tonight at dinner. 

We made a cute way to tell them as well. A little chocolate heart inside a box, with the words "we've made someone you'll love to meet, and today we saw their first heartbeat" with today's date. The MIL has been begging for grandchildren (so much so that it has caused a few upsets in the past) so she will be overjoyed :) 

My mum is away at the moment and I want to tell her in person... So I don't know when she will find out :shrug: she hasn't told me when she will be back lol.

Will add pics of my pregnancy announcement to the in laws <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LittleLala

It won't upload the other pics... But you get the idea lol

Oh! Details: dating 8 weeks 5 days. Heartbeat is 183 bpm. Measuring 21.7mm :)


----------



## Praying4BB

Yay! Congrats Lala!!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Buffyx

So so happy for you! I bet you were both so relieved. I told you that you'd just be earlier than you thought since your BFP was later just like mine! :) So excited for you x


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

That's great Lala :D so glad you had a great scan!


----------



## wonders10

LaLa...so happy you had a good dr visit!

How is everyone else feeling?

AFM, I am 8 weeks exactly today (based off my O date)! I've been taking the progesterone since Friday night and will get my blood test results back today. Boobs are not nearly as sore as they've been, but also not 100% normal. Mild nausea off and on, very close to throwing up this morning while brushing teeth. Tired and fall asleep super fast but when I wake up in the middle of the night to pee, I am up for at least an hour because I can't fall right back to sleep. Mild aches and pains in my back and tummy but nothing severe at all. My doctor appointment and ultrasound is Friday...excited and nervous!


----------



## wantingagirl

Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing, congrats to any newbies and any scans :)


----------



## wonders10

Oh, forgot to update about my boyfriend and that whole situation. I swear, I am a normal, simple girl, I hate that I am sounding like _that_ girl with so much drama.

Anyway, after a bunch of nonsense talk and me pretty much assuming he is out - both with me and the baby, yesterday he said he does want to make it work, doesn't want to lose me and is starting to feel happy about being a father. He is terrified of change and scared about having a baby, but wants to try to move forward as a couple and eventually as a family. I want to believe him and he is going to start back with therapy (he's gone on and off for many years). He's really not as horrible as he sounds, but his family did a horrible job raising him. He has zero coping skills and when stressful situations arise, he goes ballistic. I told him yesterday that the hurtful words he said to me are no different than him punching me in the face and that I have zero interest in hearing that for the rest of my life just because he is "scared". He totally understood, hence the therapy and trying to take on a new path. The fact that he is calling himself out on all his "flaws" is a good thing, I think. I know that is not always him and I'm willing to keep trying. However, I am staying at my moms indefinitely. Its just a much more calming, nurturing and stress free environment for now. He is fine with that too. That's my story.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Yay lala!!! I'm so happy for you. That's absolutely amazing. My MIL always guesses the gender based on the first heartbeat reading. I'm assuming she would say you're having a girl (faster is supposed to indicate a girl right?). So exciting!!

Wonders, I'm glad you two have talked and you're feeling a bit better about the situation. And I'm really glad that you are still staying at your mom's!! Sounds like a great environment, and taking it slow with your boyfriend is probably the perfect thing to do. Don't want too much extra stress right now! 

I'm 7 weeks now and taking these diclectin pills for the nausea. Have a terrible head cold to go with the minor queasiness so I've been sleeping like crap! Can't wait to feel better. I just know by March I'll be in my second trimester and feeling like a million bucks. I can make it until then, right?!? Scan is scheduled for 8:30am next Monday morning. I'll be 8 weeks but it'll still be transvaginal so no urine holding, yay!!! So nervous and excited to see how that little bean is doing:)


----------



## Buffyx

Sweetpea: sorry you've been feeling so crappy. I hope those pills will work for you :flower: It's funny - I'd never heard the heartbeat theory before, but my SIL says she thinks I'm having a boy based on that theory too. I have thought boy from the start, just for no reason really? I don't even really look at girl names or anything!

Wonders: I'm glad that your boyfriend wants to make things work. It's definitely for the best to stay out of a stress free environment for now.

I had a really good day yesterday. Didn't feel like complete crap like I did the day before. Still loads of food aversions though and exhaustion. I'm assuming today will be a bad day because that's how it seems to work for me! Good day, bad day. And it just so happens I'm back at work today after the weekend :p


----------



## SweetPea3200

Buffy, Hopefully you do have a boy! I'm sure you'd be happy with a girl too but it's so hard to think of names if you aren't prepared! lol. 
So, I just cried at work for the first time ever! I work at a retirement community as a bookkeeper and some old man was just SO RUDE to me because I made a mistake on his bill (which I was obviously very willing to correct). Urgh! It's the worst when people are rude for silly reasons:( I'm sure the hormones aren't helping me either. Hope everyone else is having a better day then me!


----------



## Eroe

Lala that is such brilliant news!! So happy for you :) 


I had my scan today and all was well!! Could see a very strong heartbeat flickering away. I am also earlier on than first thought, but I expected that as I know I ovulate late in my cycle.

Here is our little blob at 7w3d :D 

P.s I am not sure what to do about telling friends and rest of family... Still seems pretty early but with a heartbeat established I dunno ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wonders10

Great news, Eroe!

My blood test results came back. I thought they were testing my progesterone but apparently, they tested HcG. Numbers were 79,400 which she said was very good for my dates and Google agreed :haha:. But...then she said they want me to have an ultrasound at a lab prior to my appointment on Friday so they can get more detailed info, like heartbeats per minute, baby measurements and how far along I am, etc. I understand all that and I'm definitely not one to turn down a chance to see baby but I guess I'm confused since everything keeps coming back normal, why they want extra tests? She said because I had a prior loss and have had a few minor issues thus far, they want to make sure everything continues to go well. I'm not super anxious about it, but should I be?


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone :) 

Wonders- it's good that the father is trying to move forward. I'm happy to hear that you're staying at your mums though- sounds like the best idea. Don't worry, I don't think you're a drama queen lol. 

Wanting- thanks for coming in :) you are always welcome to come in and have chats here!! We miss you!

Sweet pea- my DH is positive we are having a girl lol, I don't know why. He is just SURE of it. I think the fact that all of our friends ONLY have baby boys might tie into it... Like the odds are against us for having a boy lol. I always really wanted a little boy- but it's not like I'll be disappointed with a girl lol... I am seriously scared of raising teenage girls though haha oh well that's future me's problem. Hopefully your tablets make you feel better ASAP! :) ugh I hate rude people-- especially old men. Something about mean old men really gets to me, I would have cried too! There is no need to be mean when things are accidental and can be easily solved.

Buffy- yay for feeling better!!! I can't wait to start feeling better haha

Eroe- woohoo that's fantastic!! There is nothing better than seeing the heartbeat!! So happy for you. I'm not sure about telling friends and family either. I think we will tell very immediate family members very soon and then everyone else after 12 weeks. I asked DH when he will make it "Facebook official" (I don't have fb). He said he isn't sure if he will at all! Lol. I said he probably should maybe around 13+ weeks. Just so extended family who aren't close by know. 

As for me- we told the FIL and MIL last night. They are excited. I reaaaally hope my MIL doesn't tell anyone! Very worried about that. I feel so guilty about not telling my own mum yet. I might have to just tell her over the phone today. Boo :( oh well.
So my twin sister has known since we got our bfp, but hasn't really got excited due to our previous losses...well that all changed yesterday! She is over the moon!! It has made me sooo happy :D she will be the best auntie ever. Also the cool one who buys the little one great pressies haha. I just know she will spoil them.


----------



## LittleLala

wonders10 said:


> Great news, Eroe!
> 
> My blood test results came back. I thought they were testing my progesterone but apparently, they tested HcG. Numbers were 74,900 which she said was very good for my dates and Google agreed :haha:. But...then she said they want me to have an ultrasound at a lab prior to my appointment on Friday so they can get more detailed info, like heartbeats per minute, baby measurements and how far along I am, etc. I understand all that and I'm definitely not one to turn down a chance to see baby but I guess I'm confused since everything keeps coming back normal, why they want extra tests? She said because I had a prior loss and have had a few minor issues thus far, they want to make sure everything continues to go well. I'm not super anxious about it, but should I be?

I wouldn't be too scared-- they just want to check in in your little bean because of your previous loss :) very exciting!! What day will the scan be? Yaaaay!!


----------



## wonders10

Thanks LaLa! Forgot to post that. My scan will be Wednesday afternoon. 

I checked my medical info online and my numbers were actually 79,400...I reversed it lol. Where it would say low, normal, etc...it says "high". Is it really that high? I was 7w4d for blood draw. Could have been closer to 8.


----------



## LittleLala

wonders10 said:


> Thanks LaLa! Forgot to post that. My scan will be Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> I checked my medical info online and my numbers were actually 79,400...I reversed it lol. Where it would say low, normal, etc...it says "high". Is it really that high? I was 7w4d for blood draw. Could have been closer to 8.

Well based off this site it seems like a perfect number :) yay 
https://www.huggies.com.au/pregnancy/early-stages/symptoms/hcg-levels/chart/


----------



## SweetPea3200

Lala- Thanks! For our group, it seems to go in waves, everyone had girls a few years ago and now they are all having boys. We have 4 nieces and 2 nephews so DH is thinking a boy. I actually have a girl feeling lately, not sure why. I'd be so happy either way! Although teenage girls terrify me to!! It'd be nice if you did have a boy just so you could get all the hand-me-downs from your friends! 

We told our parents and siblings over Christmas even though DH wanted to wait a while, I pressured him lol! We won't be telling anyone else until week 13 or 14 I think. 

Wonders, high numbers are great!! If you think you might be off on your days, then they don't really indicate anything special except that all is going well! Excited to hear about your scan on Wednesday!!


----------



## wonders10

Feeling pretty decent today. I'm actually on the hungry side today. I didn't want my lunch to end! 

I am getting a little down about my skin. The pimples on my chin are getting out of control and some are a little painful! I've always been acne-prone but finally found a skin-care combo that worked for me and my skin was looking great! But now I can't use any of it and I think that, plus my hormones, are wreaking havoc! 

I think I'm having a girl because of my skin and because I've been craving fruit and sweets more than salty, crunchy stuff. I also think baby is on the left side of uterus and have read that means girl according to the Ramzi theory. And just a feeling I guess. So far that's all I have to go on!


----------



## Buffyx

My skin is kinda bad too. It's not SO bad that it's ridiculous, but it's a lot more pimples than I usually get. 

Woke up this morning and my boobs aren't sore :shrug: I did sleep from 7pm last night through til 6am this morning. And it's only Wednesday..
And Thursday is my longest day at work, and Friday is my earliest start. Ugh - I dread going to work these days.


----------



## Buffyx

Spoke too soon - boobs are definitely still sore :thumbup:

And my constipation is honestly horrendous.


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> Spoke too soon - boobs are definitely still sore :thumbup:
> 
> And my constipation is honestly horrendous.

Eat sultana bran for breakfast!! And grapes for snacks :) 

I am the opposite... Every morning I have an upset tummy. Boo


----------



## Praying4BB

Haha, based on all those wives' tales, I must be having one of each! I had breakouts very early on, but now my skin is all cleared up. Also, I have one on each side of my uterus. But I'm definitely not craving much of anything- definitely nothing sweet or nutritious... I have so many food aversions that it's seriously a chore to find something I want to eat and stay reasonably full. I am STARVING every two hours! These little buggers are so demanding!! :baby::baby:

I have another scan on Friday. I will be 8 weeks to the day... I am so nervous, though my symptoms really give me no reason to be. DH won't be here to go with me but I'm glad he got to see the 6w4d scan and their heartbeats before he left.


----------



## Buffyx

LittleLala said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Spoke too soon - boobs are definitely still sore :thumbup:
> 
> And my constipation is honestly horrendous.
> 
> Eat sultana bran for breakfast!! And grapes for snacks :)
> 
> I am the opposite... Every morning I have an upset tummy. BooClick to expand...

I eat sultanas every day as a snack with some nuts. I also take Metamucil AND eat grapes most days. Waaaah :(


----------



## Buffyx

Praying4BB said:


> Haha, based on all those wives' tales, I must be having one of each! I had breakouts very early on, but now my skin is all cleared up. Also, I have one on each side of my uterus. But I'm definitely not craving much of anything- definitely nothing sweet or nutritious... I have so many food aversions that it's seriously a chore to find something I want to eat and stay reasonably full. I am STARVING every two hours! These little buggers are so demanding!! :baby::baby:
> 
> I have another scan on Friday. I will be 8 weeks to the day... I am so nervous, though my symptoms really give me no reason to be. DH won't be here to go with me but I'm glad he got to see the 6w4d scan and their heartbeats before he left.

 I had my scan at 6w4d too and don't get another until 12 weeks. It seems SO far away (it really is I guess!)

My body is so confused at the moment. I am super nauseous in the mornings, and then I all of a sudden become starving to death around lunch time. It is so tiring.


----------



## Praying4BB

Buffyx said:


> I had my scan at 6w4d too and don't get another until 12 weeks. It seems SO far away (it really is I guess!)
> 
> My body is so confused at the moment. I am super nauseous in the mornings, and then I all of a sudden become starving to death around lunch time. It is so tiring.

Oh booo! I guess that is the one good thing about being high risk upon high risk upon now even more high risk :winkwink: I will probably get to see the babes every few weeks or so. I can't imagine waiting until 12, but what a wonderful shock it will be to see how much the baby's grown! It's really not that far away, but I know how consuming all this is... every hour feels like survival and brings a new worry!

I know everyone is different, but have y'all found anything you want to eat (or drink for that matter)? I need some inspiration. I don't think I can keep doing bagels, french fries, and rice, with the occasional apple thrown in, much longer!


----------



## Buffyx

Rice, pasta and cereal are my things at the moment. I also really crave junk food like KFC and McDonalds - mostly just the fries :haha: But I try to refrain from that. I can drink loads of milk!


----------



## LittleLala

Praying- I've found that having a sandwich in the morning really helps me (I never eat bread usually because I gain weight just looking at it!)... And I have been naughty and eating Nutella in it. I cant wait for hot cross buns at Easter!! Yummy. 

Whenever I eat fruit for snacks when im hungry, it feels as though I haven't eaten a damn thing! I'm still ravenous afterwards. It's such a bizarre feeling. 

I would also like ideas for food that sits well in your stomach. Snacks especially. Yoghurt and raspberries is so yummy, but I always feel sick about 5 mins afterwards. I also don't really like nuts... I always feel like I can't get the traces out of my throat afterwards lol.


----------



## Buffyx

Today was my worst day so far of nausea. I literally do not know how I made it through work.

The only thing I can eat today is cereal.

Please let me feel ok in the morning (Thursday's are my longest day at work!)


----------



## LittleLala

Hope you feel better tomorrow Buffy. Thursdays are long for me too (don't finish til 9pm, so sleepy)


----------



## wonders10

Hi guys. My nausea hasn't been so bad that I can't eat all day and I'm not really having any aversions to food either. Some foods sound better than others, but nothing really bad. I despise brushing my teeth now as that sets off my nausea for the morning if I don't eat soon enough - like right now. I'm hungry but want to throw up. I do find I'm eating a lot more carbs than usual which has me concerned as far as gaining weight but I figure my fruit cravings may help balance it out? 

You guys all mentioned the foods I would have suggested for upset tummies...maybe a peanut butter sandwich? Sometimes I'll eat frozen waffles like toast, just with a little butter but no syrup. 

Buffy...I've been craving junk food too. It took all my energy not to stop at McDonald's on my way home from work yesterday because I wasn't excited about our planned dinner.

Today is my ultrasound! My boyfriend is coming with me - he said he really wants to be involved and there for "our" baby. Makes me happy that he is coming around and I hope it stays that way. Nervous about the appointment. My symptoms have not been super strong the past few days, but still there at times so always fearing the worst!


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck wonders! I'm sure it'll be great.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hey everyone :) :flower:

How is everyone doing? 

Wonders - really happy your boyfriend is going with you!

Buffy - I hope you feel okay tomorrow! Sorry about your bum troubles :( I am the same as Lala, I am getting an upset stomach every second day or so. 

Praying - My husband won't be with me for my 12 week scan either. I am also really happy he was here for the 8 week one and got to see our little bean. Hopefully I can get a recording of the heartbeat and send it to him :) I want to video our 12 week scan too, hopefully!

When I was early pregnant with my daughter (first trimester), it seems silly but I just KNEW she was a girl. I had a very strong feeling. I have the same feeling this time, but now I don't know if it's because I really feel that way, or I want to feel that way. I am leaning towards girl, even though of course with a boy I would be just as happy because I already have my girl. My feelings are confusing me this time around! Maybe it will become more clear to me in the next few weeks. Definitely getting the gender scan!!

Today, I went to my doctor for my after ultrasound appointment and she said all blood work is good, I have to take another urine test as I was too dehydrated in the one I provided so it had too much protein or something. She said my ultrasound all looks great and she gave me my referrals for my 12 week NT scan and blood work. So all is looking good! I have minimal morning sickness, which I am very happy about - it's about the same as with my first pregnancy, and it stopped right on 13 weeks, so only a few more weeks to go hopefully! Just a gnawing hungry feeling rather than nauseousness, unless I don't eat, and then I just feel sick. My boobs are still sore but less so than a few weeks ago, but holy cow they are popping out of my E cups like I just had them done. Ridiculous. 

My husband went home on Saturday night :cry: but I go over there in 3.5 weeks so I will be just fine. Really not looking forward to the flights though :( 

I have been eating carbs: toast, easter hot cross buns (YES! Welcome back, my tasty friends.. my Aussie girls know what I'm talkin' about). I've also been into fruit and LOVING fruit juice right now. 

Oh - I was originally due on 11th August but my 8 week scan put me back to 16th of August. After consideration, I know when I am due. I knew my LMP, the day I ovulated etc.. I was charting! Scans that early on such a tiny bean can be accurate only to within a few days, apparently 1mm can be the difference of +/- 3 days, so I have decided to keep my original EDD It's my daughter's birthday so it's a special date to me, and either way, I am going to have a cesarean at 38 weeks apparently, so what does it matter!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Caribbean - I find dating it is so confusing. I'm just going with my LMP and O date because I am very certain of them. Can I ask why you're getting a C-section? Did you have one with your last baby?

AFM- I'm still feeling pretty rough, I keep skipping work and I feel awful about it but that's okay. Going to see my GP tomorrow to get a referral to a baby doctor in my town. Then scan on Monday, I can't wait! DH is able to come with me so I'm really happy about that. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Buffyx

Caribbean - sorry your husband has gone back. That must be so hard. I couldn't imagine doing it!

I'm totally convinced I'm having a boy. I don't even have a reason. It's just a feeling. And you have made me want hot cross buns really bad!!

Sweetpea - I have been feeling so awful. I've thought about calling in sick but I just feel like I cant. Plus I keep thinking there might be a day when I feel way worse and I'll want to use my sick days. It is just so hard to get through the day. 

Well I'm 8 weeks today, so my baby is officially a foetus! I had a scary dream last night that I kept wiping blood. I also woke up numerous times both to pee and to eat!! I had cereal once and then a banana. It is ridiculous!!


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies! 

My ultrasound went really well! I need to try to post a pic. Heart rate was 183. And baby was measuring right around 8-8 1/2 weeks so right on track based on when I ovulated and had my last period! You could even see the arm and leg buds sticking out. I swear I saw it move, but I think it was just the tech moving the wand a lot.

I'm still convinced it's a girl and the boyfriend also thinks that. He was very supportive today, it was nice. 

Hope you all are feeling well!


----------



## LittleLala

Wonders-- congrats!!!! It's so amazing seeing the heartbeat isn't it? Our beans have the same heartbeat :haha: it's great that your boyfriend went to the scan with you, sounds like he is really trying to better himself :)

Caribbean- aww sorry your partner has gone. I can't imagine how difficult it must be. I would cry a lot. But yay for your tests being good, and minimal sickness! Oh and I am SO JEALOUS of your hot cross buns!!! People keep talking about them but my woollies doesn't have them yet. I just want a hot, buttery hot cross bun! Lol 

Sweet pea- sorry you feel so terrible. I'm right there with you, it's so hard to function some days. Luckily I have been most sick on my days off, and I have spent every day or afternoon off in bed. Good luck for your scan on Monday!! Very exciting :) 

Buffy- I wish I had a feeling of the sex! I feel like a bit of a bad mother not having ANY inclination to the sex at all lol... Like I have zero instinct. I think about it, try to channel the baby inside me... But I've got nothing. I have absolutely no idea. But my DH is 100% positive we are having a girl. So at least he's got that covered lol.

Dreading work today. Not the actual work, just the long shift. I don't know how I will manage. I am very lucky to have such a great and understanding boss though, who is so supportive of the pregnancy. I'm sure there's a lot of women who aren't in that situation, so I need to stop complaining about work so much haha. I'm just so tired all of the time. I wish there was a job where I could get paid to sleep. I would totally kick ass at that job.


----------



## wonders10

Lala...did they say anything to you about the heartbeat? The tech said it's pretty normal, but seems really fast and a little above average for 8ish weeks. But I'm not an expert...I just pretend I am thanks to the wonders of Google :haha:.


----------



## LittleLala

He said it was normal. I'm so glad he said that, because when I got home I googled it and one site said it could be fatal... And then other sites said it was normal. My DH said "don't!!! WHY ARE YOU GOOGLING he said it was normal!! Don't do that!" It's the one of the few times he's ever spoken sternly to me lol


----------



## wonders10

LittleLala said:


> He said it was normal. I'm so glad he said that, because when I got home I googled it and one site said it could be fatal... And then other sites said it was normal. My DH said "don't!!! WHY ARE YOU GOOGLING he said it was normal!! Don't do that!" It's the one of the few times he's ever spoken sternly to me lol

Yes, some sites said it was fine and some said it could mean x, y, z. I need to disable all search engines from my iPad, phone and laptop for the next 7 months!


----------



## Buffyx

Lala - my work has no idea I'm pregnant, so it is SO hard for me to smile and be nice all day to our patients. I'm finding it hard to be patient & understanding with them when I'm feeling so crappy :( If I start feeling much worse I'll probably end up having to tell my boss before I'm ready :(

Wonders - that's great news!! :)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

SweetPea3200 said:


> Can I ask why you're getting a C-section? Did you have one with your last baby?

I didn't! And that was the whole problem. She was a giant baby, 11 lbs 4 (5.1kg) and ripped me from cervix to bum so literally tore me apart. I also had post partum hemorrhaging and lost 3.5 litres of blood, had blood transfusions and well over 100 stitches. I'm lucky they didn't give me a hysterectomy (which I had to sign a permission form while I was about to be rushed to the ER) and the doctor said later that I should not have another natural birth. Even if I could there is not a single chance in hell I would ever put myself through that again!


----------



## LittleLala

My work found out straight away pretty much. We are a very small workplace and I kept having morning sickness, so I couldn't hide it. I would have preferred to have kept it a secret for longer but I didn't really have a choice. At least everyone is supportive :)


----------



## Buffyx

I only work with 4 other people and I've been feeling SO sick. I've only vomited twice but its been at home before work both times luckily! But they are still none the wiser.

Caribbean - oh my god!!


----------



## bundle4me

Omg CaribbeanBaby thats awful. My son was 11lb 5oz by c section and I'm not surprised u tired so bad as he was huge and in 0-3 month clothes the day he was born


----------



## LittleLala

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I didn't! And that was the whole problem. She was a giant baby, 11 lbs 4 (5.1kg) and ripped me from cervix to bum so literally tore me apart. I also had post partum hemorrhaging and lost 3.5 litres of blood, had blood transfusions and well over 100 stitches. I'm lucky they didn't give me a hysterectomy (which I had to sign a permission form while I was about to be rushed to the ER) and the doctor said later that I should not have another natural birth. Even if I could there is not a single chance in hell I would ever put myself through that again!

Oh my god... That is every woman's worst nightmare!!! Holy moly. I can't believe they didn't give you a c-section! At least you know you'll never have to go through that again x


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

As soon as she popped out, I remember the midwife said "Oh God, that should have been a cesarean, for sure." Ahhh.... a little late there, but thanks. I did write to the hospital to complain, as I had 4 different doctors for prenatal appointments (36 weeks - 41 weeks), and asked each one over 6 weeks (a couple I had twice) what size the baby was. How did all 4 of them miss an 11 lb baby?? That told me they weren't doing their jobs properly. I am very lucky to be alive! 

That's why I think it's amusing that women have birth plans. Or 'I won't take drugs'. Hahah okay let me hear you say that an hour or two into labour. You can't plan your birth.. Even if I had a 6 lb baby, you couldn't pay me enough money to endure that again! I don't even mean just the birth (epidural was administered but... still) I mean afterwards, it took a very long time to heal and I have a lot of scar tissue down there. I was sitting in salt baths and my bits looked like two sausages sewn together. It was a really traumatic time in my life. 

This all explains why I have an only child that is 14 and no others lol.. wasn't about to rush into THAT again. Not for a million dollars.


----------



## LittleLala

My goodness. My lady bits shrivelled up a little bit reading that. :haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

lol pretty sure mine are still shrivelled.


----------



## wonders10

Caribbean...that is horrible! I don't blame you for taking lots of time before another child! I'm going in with an open mind. My preference is vaginal delivery with epidural and any safe pain meds. I'm not trying to be a hero. If baby is too big, in distress, or any other medical reason makes Dr think I need a C-section, I don't really have much of a choice IMO and that's what will happen.

As promised, here is my little bean! Starting to looking like a baby already!

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a5df34b3127ccee84bdefa4f6c00000040O02AbNXLFw0bMge3nwg/cC/f%3D0/ls%3D00200648195620150115115152400.JPG/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yay little beany baby!! So glad it's a healthy little sticky peanut :D :dance:


----------



## LittleLala

Aww wonders your little bean is so cuuuute!


----------



## Praying4BB

Yay Wonders!!! Great news and what a cute little guy/gal! :thumbup:

Oh Caribbean- I am so sorry you had to go through that! I think that's great advice... plan to be surprised. I'm not even sure I will have many choices. I'm with you Wonders, not trying to be a hero- bring on that pain medicine! :haha:

I called my MIL and she is going with me for the scan tomorrow. I just wanted someone there in case something is wrong. We told DH's family last week before he went out of town and they are the only ones who know at this point. I feel a little bit bad because my own mother doesn't even know yet (my family lives further away) and she would DIE if she knew my MIL 1) knew before her and 2) SAW the babies before she did! No bad blood there between them, but I get it. The good thing is that there will probably be plenty more for her to accompany me to, so I will probably swear my MIL to secrecy!:-$


----------



## SweetPea3200

Caribbean - What a terrifying story!! Good for you for even getting pregnant again! I'm sure a planned C-section will be a much less traumatising experience for you:) I'm pretty sure my baby will be small, I was small, and DH was a very average 7lb 8oz baby, so I'm hoping for around 7lbs! I totally get what you are saying about the birth plans. I never even thought about making one. My preference is all natural but I'm 100% open to see where things go. My worst nightmare is having to endure hours of hard labour and then end up having and emergency C-section anyways. So hopefully that doesn't happen but I'll live if it does!

I had a super vivid dream about a baby girl last night. She was beautiful and had hair! We were at this large gathering and I kept walking around with her in a baby bjorn trying to find my DH so I could show him the baby. Weird! 
Still not feeling great but looking forward to the weekend and then seeing the little bean on Monday. Woo Hoo!!

Wonders- Congrats on the awesome scan girl:) That heart rate sounds normal to me, it's hard not to worry and Google though isn't it? 

Praying- Good luck with the scan tomorrow! Can't wait to see another pic of those babies:)


----------



## wonders10

Thanks everyone! I'm starting to finally relax and feel good about everything, but scared to let my guard down completely, you know? Just a few more weeks and I will be in 2nd tri!

Feeling more nauseous today than usual. Normally by mid-morning, my breakfast has kicked in and I'm fine. Even my usual snacks aren't helping.

I'm only working a half-day (not even) tomorrow and then my mom and I are going to the doctor for my bloodwork and another peak at baby. It won't be as good as at the ultrasound place, but I'm excited for my mom to see it, in person. Then going out for lunch and relaxing. I have Monday off too :happydance:. I really need the rest.


----------



## Leann83

Hi everyone! Just checking in to see how everyone's getting on... so nice that you've all seen your little beans on scans! So exciting, anyone not had their scan yet either? Just 13 days till we see him/her (hopefully! I still have that horrible fear there'll be nothing there!)

Are you ladies staying team yellow or will you be finding out gender? We didn't find out last time but pretty sure we will this time.

Ooh and excited to see my ticker become more baby than alien :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Leann, your ticker is cute :thumbup:

I'm definitely finding out gender. I know people say they like a surprise, but I'll be surprised at 20 weeks, or at 40 weeks. It's still a surprise! Plus I'm far too impatient :haha:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi Leann, I haven't had my scan yet either, it's coming up on Monday morning, so nervous and excited!! This is number 1 for us and we won't be finding out the gender. No one in DH's family does and he wants to stick with that tradition. I don't care whether we find out either way although I'm sure once I'm at the 20 week scan I'll be nosey about it lol!


----------



## mum140381

i will be finding out at 20 weeks so i can plan x


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I found out with my daughter and I will definitely find out with this one. I would prefer to be able to prepare fully for it and I don't want an entire nursery and wardrobe of yellow green and white everything. Boring! As Buffy said, it's still a surprise at 20 weeks.. not much more surprising at 40 weeks lol so I don't see the difference other than not being able to be prepared at 40 weeks. There's a lot more time to do that while you're pregnant rather than afterwards with a newborn.


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies! Had such a great day. Dr visit with my mom, she got to se baby's heart beating in person! Then a yummy lunch and lots of quality time with my boyfriend.

The Dr took 5 :wacko: vials of blood. And I'm officially 9 weeks today so I'll have to change my ticker! And...because I'm an old lady, I am getting the Panorama test in 2 weeks and I'll know if this little bean is a he or a she! Then my NT scan the following week and another monthly OB visit in February.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

We're currently discussing the NIPT/Harmony test as well. I just turned 38 so I'm an 'oldie' :haha: I asked my Doctor and she didn't seem to really know about it (hmmm) and I asked to find out more for me. Her receptionist called 10 minutes after I left with the helpful information that it will cost between $400 and $900. Thank you. I already knew that! I wanted to know how much YOU guys were going to charge me. So I will call again on Monday to ask specifics. There is a massively huge difference between $400 and $900!


----------



## LittleLala

Good luck with your scan tomorrow sweet pea! It will be amazing :) 

I finally told my mum today!!! It was so nice, she cried so much! Lol. She was so, so happy. It was a really nice moment. She wants to be called Granny lol so old sounding!
Feeling positive (but emotional) today. Cheering myself up by eating a piece of toblerone cheesecake! Naughty but nice haha :D 
So tired. Not as sick recently (still nauseous) and it freaks me out, but at least the constant pain in my boobs is reassuring haha.


----------



## mum140381

good luck with your scan sweetpea

i have my fist appointment friday at last i will be over 9 weeks lol

does anyone have any tips how i can stop breastfeeding my 2 yr old thanks x


----------



## mum140381

littlelala sometimes i dont feel quite as sick then it comes back x


----------



## Buffyx

That's such great news lala. It's great having a mum to talk to about this stuff :thumbup: 

I have such a bad headache today (since yesterday) and I think because it's so bad, it's making me feel like all my other symptoms are gone. My boobs are still sore, but I don't feel anything else except this pounding headache. I've just been drinking a heap of water.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Buffy I am the same! I have had an awful headache since last night and I can't shake it today. Panadol is like popping candy so I really have no relief. It's so frustrating! It's almost 3pm here and I have done absolutely nothing when I had a day full of stuff to do :( Grrrrr! :growlmad:


----------



## Buffyx

I don't normally work Mondays, but a girl wanted me to swap a day with her so I had to go in today. So annoying! But I can't plan feeling like crap. So I've soldiered on and it's been awful. I haven't taken anything for it though because I reeeeeally didn't want to. 

My head is *slightly* better than earlier, and now I can feel my nausea. I also have two big ulcers in my throat, which is really painful every time I swallow, and especially when I drink water. Anyone else had this?! 

Hope we both feel better soon Caribbean :hugs:

Sweetpea: not sure if you've had your scan yet, but hope all was well x


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi Ladies!

I am definitely not a planner so I don't mind waiting to find out the gender. We have 4 nieces and 2 nephews so all the clothes will be hand-me-downs anyways:) 

Scan this morning went great. Measurement was right on the 8+1 that I thought and heart rate was 173. Perfect!

I'm still feeling so awful. I think my GERD is getting out of control and tums are doing nothing to help. Not to mention this disgusting post nasal drip that's making me gag every five minutes. I even have an empty water bottle in my car in case I need to cough up some phlegm while I'm driving. Sick! 

Hope everyone else is feeling better, head aches are terrible:( Anyone else getting a scan this week?


----------



## LittleLala

So happy to hear your scan went well sweet pea! :)


----------



## Praying4BB

Yay Sweetpea!!! So glad to hear all is well :thumbup:

I have been out of town visiting my family so I apologize for being MIA this weekend. DH arranged a HUGE surprise for me since he wasn't able to go with me to my ultrasound Friday. He called my mom and told her she needed to come up because I was having a suspicious looking mole removed on Friday and I was worried, but didn't want her to worry. I was expecting just my MIL at my house Thursday night, but she showed up WITH MY MOM!!! He is so sneaky. So I got to tell her Thursday night and both got to see the babies at the ultrasound on Friday morning. :happydance:

I'm convinced I have a boy and a girl... one is measuring three days ahead already (not surprised really since my family's average height is about 6'4 and DH is 6'4) and the other is right on schedule. The bigger one has a slower HR, 154, and the little one has a faster HR, 164. The shrimps are blobs now :haha: and the best news of all... I've "graduated" from the fertility clinic and can move on to my OB now. 

I found out my mom and my sister were apparently magical pregnancy unicorns... neither had any nausea with any of their pregnancies (5 total)... seriously!? My sister said with her daughter she had an aversion to red sauce, but that was it. I feel like I have an aversion to everything! :dohh:


----------



## LittleLala

Praying-- how sweet of your partner to surprise you like that!!! <3 woohoo, yay for your little blobs! :dance: :haha: 
You probably have worse sickness due to the twinsies :) 

I had such bad morning sickness around midday yesterday. My dh tried to call my work to warn them I would be late but no one answered. Then I couldn't stop gagging but no vomit was coming up and I had a panic attack. I haven't had a panic attack in years! I thought I was going to pass out. It was not good. 
Anyway, it got better. It was a surprise after a few days of my sickness going away. Good and bad really. Bad because it was horrible, but good because it was reassuring that things are okay. Silly isn't it? Haha. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Praying4BB

Lala, I guess so- double the hormones, double the yuckiness maybe. My mom is just so worried because she doesn't know how to deal with me feeling bad and not being able to do anything about it. She was actually having sympathy fatigue/nausea right along with me... the bond between mothers and their children I guess, I can't wait for that! 

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well and it caused the panic attack. It is silly sometimes how we feel about our symptoms... at night, when I'm feeling the worst and in bed in the fetal position, I pray for the sickness to go away, and then I want to cry in the morning when I wake up feeling alright because I think something has gone wrong :haha: The true definition of insanity right there. 

Speaking of crying... I have been crying at just about everything lately. Songs on the radio, Sia's "Chandelier" performance on SNL (that sad saaaad mime!), and just missing DH (he goes out of town all the time for work, this is nothing new). Anyone else feel like they are taking crazy pills? :wacko:


----------



## LittleLala

Eeee i am crying soooo much at everything too. Sad cry. Happy cry. Thankful cry. Worried cry. I cry at everything now!!! 
My husband just looks at me and says "are you just emotional?" And I nod and he giggles and hugs me. It works haha. 
I'm so sorry your partner is away. I can't fathom how hard it must be. 

So I am now seriously terrified of brushing my teeth. My sickness is worse in the morning, and every time I brush my teeth in the morning, I spend about half an hour afterwards vomiting into the sink. It is so bad. Now I'm so anxious every time I need to brush. At night it isn't always as bad, but during the day it's a horrible cycle. I always feel a lot better afterwards when everything is out of me, but it's just so horrible. Is anyone else experiencing this? Does anyone have any advice of what could maybe help? :shrug: im desperate!


----------



## wonders10

Lala, I am having the same issue but not to the same degree, luckily for me. Serious gagging and just a tiny bit of throwing up sometimes, like water or something. I also dread brushing my teeth now because of it. The top teeth are way worse than the bottom ones too.

I have noticed that if I brush after eating (like on a weekend, when I'm moving slower), it's not quite as bad. But first thing in the morning is when it is worse. I've heard kid size toothbrushes help but I doubt that as my toothbrush is pretty small as it is. 

Good luck!


----------



## wonders10

Oh, I forgot to add that in addition to my strong feelings that this baby is a girl, I had my first gender dream last night! I couldn't see baby, I was just talking about it and I referred to as our baby girl! Man, if this is a boy, I really hope that he can't sense all my "think pink" vibes :haha:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Praying, I totally get what you're saying about being a emotional. I teared up just reading your post about the wonderful surprise your DH planned for you! I'm also into watching the sappiest movies. Watched What to Expect When You're Expecting the other night, soooo good! 

Honestly Lala, just avoid it if it makes you feel awful. I purposely wake up early so I can eat breakfast and sit around a bit before brushing my teeth. And on the weekends, I don't usually bother until late morning. I figure, I brush my teeth really well at night so I'll be fine! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! If anyone wants to vent about their terrible symptoms, I'm all ears!


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks for the advice/sympathy girls. I honestly feel like complete crap 90% of the time now. I got morning sickness nearly straight away and so it's been 6 weeks of it now and I am just drained. I feel exhausted all the time and I just want to lay in bed and cry all day. 

But I am so lucky. Supportive family, husband and work. I have essentially an easy job (and a really great boss). And of course, I am so happy that after all these years I have a sticky bean :) just have to keep reminding myself of these things. I feel guilty even complaining. 

It has been sooooo ridiculously hot here this summer. I am dreaming of snow. Someone throw a snowball to Australia for me please. Thanks :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

So sorry Lala :( I've seen on the news you guys have been having hot weather. It's been pretty crappy here! I'm with you on the feeling like junk bandwagon. I feel bad complaining too, because I wanted this so bad, but sometimes you just have to!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm sorry... I can't hear you guys discussing disgustingly hot Brisbane weather over the sweet hum of my AC. :haha:


----------



## LittleLala

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I'm sorry... I can't hear you guys discussing disgustingly hot Brisbane weather over the sweet hum of my AC. :haha:

Haha! Our main aircon has broke, but THANKFULLY the one in our bedroom works. I seriously would not have survived this summer without it! I'm kind of dreading my electricity bill... Not only did we go ALL OUT with our Christmas lights and inflatables, but every night I have the aircon on 19 degrees all night long hahaha so naughty. I can't help it! I love getting all chilly.


----------



## Buffyx

We actually slept with the ceiling fan on for only the second time this summer! It has done nothing but rained and be miserable! But im not complaining. We don't have air con yet - we only built our house sort of recently, plus we had a wedding to pay for. We are definitely getting it before next summer. Our neighbour installs them which will save us a bit of $$ :thumbup:


----------



## wonders10

We have our AC on pretty much year round, unless we get a "cold" front and it drops into the 60s or lower :haha: 


How is everyone feeling? My symptoms are really starting to subside. My boobs barely hurt ever. My nipples are sensitive, but not really sore. And my nausea has become minimal, usually only feel it if I've eaten too much or if I waited too long to eat. I am just telling myself that I saw a beautiful healthy baby last week and I am almost 10 weeks along so its normal for symptoms to decrease. Plus they haven't been all that bad to begin with, which I am grateful for (at times lol).


I have my NT Scan booked for next week! I will be 11w3d. And also next week I will be getting my Panorama test! I'm starting to feel like a pin cushion with all this blood I'm getting drawn!


----------



## Buffyx

My symptoms are still in full swing. I'm 9 weeks today. I'm really hoping they start to subside because I'm sick of feeling like crap, but at the same time I know ill panic if they do. And my last scan was 6w4 and I don't get another until 12w.

After today, I have a 4 day weekend. I'm so excited about it that I almost want to cry.


----------



## bundle4me

Hi all, glad your all doing well. 
Wonders my sickness has been very minimal which worries me at times, sore boobs getting better. Can't really go to the toilet is the thing that's the worst. 
Got my next scan Feb 2nd at nearly 13 weeks so long as all is well we will tell extended family


----------



## wonders10

Thanks Buffy and Bundle. It worries me that they have gone away, but yet I still feel like everything is fine. I need to keep telling myself that nothing has happened to make me think something is wrong! My body seems to handle all these hormonal changes very well so I guess I should be grateful! Oh and Bundle, today is day 3 without any bathroom business and I don't even feel like anything is brewing :blush:. I feel your pain!

The boyfriend and I finally DTD last night for the first time since getting my BFP. I will be 10 weeks tomorrow, the poor thing! Of course, some cause for the hold up was because we were having some relationship issues and I had a UTI awhile back. I helped in some other ways, but you know guys...its not the same :haha:. But I didn't really have any excuse not to yesterday sooo we did it...and it actually was good! I know that sounds horrible to say, but last time I was pregnant, I hated DTD because I was so sensitive down there, and not in the good way. I'm still terrified I will start spotting, but so far nothing but my usual discharge. 

Feeling very tired and sluggish today and last night I ate so much! I had 2 helpings of dinner which I have not been doing and I was still ready to eat more! I weighed myself at home and the scale is the same, but at the Dr last Friday it was up 2 lbs from my first visit at 5 weeks. I guess thats not horrible as I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow. If I can maintain that until 2nd trimester, I'll happy.


----------



## Buffyx

Wonders - sex is pretty awful isn't it? I'm glad it was good for you, but I'm finding it very uncomfortable.

Now, after I wrote my post about my symptoms being in full swing, they weren't?! Lol. I still had the sore boobs, bloating, hunger, and my face looks like a teenager again. I did my first poop in 2 days and I didn't even feel nauseous until I went to bed! I've been feeling nauseous ALL day up until then :shrug:


----------



## wonders10

Buffy...some positions are better than others :blush:

Its so funny how symptoms come and go so haphazardly! I literally have not had any true nausea in days and just now, I'm sitting at my desk and actually thought I was going to throw up. Had to spit some saliva in the sink because I didn't want to swallow it. Then as quickly as it came, it went away! Of course, I ate a peanut butter sandwich which may have helped. I'm noticing my appetite really starting to increase!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi Ladies!

Sex is definitely not my favourite thing right now. We've done it a few times in the last month and it wasn't absolutely awful but it definitely wasn't the same. I keep having super sexy dreams though so I'm a little disappointed that real sex isn't as good lol! 

Me, still feeling awful over here. I love that a lot of you have symptoms that come and go, I would love that!! Feeling like crap pretty much all the time is no fun:( though I agree that I do feel bad complaining cuz I definitely tried hard for this baby. Plus I've always had a sensitive stomach so I knew I'd be feeling icky. Watched What to Expect When You're Expecting for the second time yesterday. I just love it so much! It's hilarious and so true, I feel like I'm going to be Elizabeth Banks who feels like crap, pees herself, and just generally does not enjoy pregnancy.


----------



## wonders10

I watched that movie right after I found out I was expecting! I want to watch again, thinking I might appreciate it a little more now!


----------



## Buffyx

I watched it when it came out. I might have to watch it again!

Sweetpea- I was still feeling like crap at 8w4 days every day, and had for weeks. It's only since 9 weeks really that I've felt less crappy?! Like, as soon as I hit 9 weeks.


----------



## wonders10

It was exactly 9 weeks for me too...until today, not feeling great today. Go figure :haha:


----------



## LittleLala

Oh sorry to hear everyone is feeling crappy. The joys of first tri! :haha:
I've woken up with such a terrible headache. Praying it goes away before work. 
My DH and I had sex for the first time last week too! Haha. Poor guy. We were so nervous about making sure he wouldn't hit my cervix that it made it a bit awkward. It was... Okay. Haha
My dr has been away on holidays and I've been seeing this horrible lady who makes me feel like crap and keeps making DH and I think we will lose the baby due to our history. She is honestly terrible and so cold. Anyway, last night I finally saw my dr again!! It was soooo much better. I left feeling really good, and he is genuinely so happy for us. He has referred me to an OB (the other dr was referring me to a public hospital and I have private insurance and insisted that I wanted to go private, and she kept opposing my opinion and wouldn't give me a referral!) so I will book an appointment ASAP. He also gave me a referral for my NT scan/tests so I will book those too. 
It's starting to feel real now!
Rainy day here... It's nice for a change. 

Hope everyone starts feeling better soon :)


----------



## Praying4BB

Y'all don't know how relieved I am to hear that sex hasn't been great for many of you too. We had a scare the first time we had sex after my BFP because I had a little bit of bleeding during and I put a stop to that right away! Poor DH felt sooo bad. We were on vacation so we couldn't see my doctor to find out if everything was okay so we didn't for a while, and then even when the doctor said that was fairly normal for early on, I still didn't want to, mostly because I felt so sick and tired. We had sex again the night before DH left because they poor guy just needed it and it was not enjoyable AT ALL. I was so tense because I was afraid he'd hit my cervix and it was super uncomfortable. I hope it gets better. Wonders, it sounds like it does! :thumbup:

And I am doing a little :happydance: to know that some of your symptoms disappeared at 9 weeks. I will be 9 tomorrow and that would be awesome. Even just a little reprieve. The last few days have been so bad with the nausea, headaches, gagging, and just doing simple tasks make me feel so out of breath and exhausted. And I always have the worst taste in my mouth... I've been sucking on peppermints and lemon drops constantly!

Lala- I'm glad your doctor is back. It's so amazing how a simple thing like having a genuine person to guide you through all this can really make the difference between a great experience and a worrisome one. I wish more doctors (especially in this field) would realize that!


----------



## wonders10

Warning:This whole post is TMI...

Just to clarify...it wasn't mind blowing and I wouldn't let myself O but parts did feel good. I recommend being on top...we switched to doggy style and I was ready to let him finish lol. I'm not in a rush to do it again. My sex drive us pretty much nonexistent these days, just feel like I have to, you know?


----------



## Praying4BB

No, I know exactly what you mean. I felt awful every time I had to turn him down and I've been kind of beating myself up over it. It is a relief to know I'm not the only one who feels this way. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Buffyx

I think doggy style is the most comfortable. On top is probably second most comfortable!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Wow I'm lucky! DH never really tries it. Probably because I'm knocked out snoring before he even gets into bed lol! We've done it three times since getting my BFP and I haven't had spotting yet so I'm totally okay with doing it when I have the energy. Last time DH was really surprised I was up for it and was super grateful. It was adorable! Next time I'll definitely try being on top, I'm just lazy right now lol.

Wonders and Buffy, you two give me hope. Two more days until I hit nine weeks and if these symptoms start going away then, I will probably cry with relief. Last night I actually threw up for the first time. It was nice because I got to relax and sleep for a couple of hours after but then I woke up starving and started feeling icky again. 
Praying, I totally know what you mean about the awful taste, I just can't get rid of it!!! I've got these "Preggie Pops Drops" that are sour candies with vitamin B6 in them so they're supposed to make you feel better. Not working much but they do help with the gross taste. I've also been chewing gum a lot but I'm not a fan of the intense mint flavours right now. Might have to pick up some fruity stuff. 

How's everyone been eating? I feel like a terrible mother already cuz I can't bring myself to eat anything too healthy. The only fruit I eat is oranges and other than that I'm mostly just stuffing my face with pizza, burgers, and soda crackers when I'm not feeling too hot. I also haven't been taking my vitamins cuz they make me so sick. I even tried taking DH's chewable vitamin that doesn't have any iron and it still made me feel awful! Stupid first tri:( Can't wait until this all starts to fade!


----------



## Praying4BB

Sweetpea, I feel the same way. I have been eating like crap and I think it's making me feel so much worse than I would be anyway. I'm so used to eating healthy and limiting gluten and now all I can eat are carbs... lovely! I haven't really had any sweets cravings, but my vice is my Chick-Fil-a sweet tea. When I am drinking it, my nausea seems to go away. But that much sugar and caffeine can't be a good thing :nope:

Just wondering, when y'all are getting your scans, can you tell what on earth is on the screen? I ask because it's become laughable to me now when the doctor points out something like an "arm bud" or "brain development" or even an ovary! Yesterday my little ones apparently had arm buds and leg buds and were wiggling which sounded so darn cute but I could not for the life of me see what the OB was seeing! Everything just looks like blobs to me... :shrug: 

Oh, and the HRs yesterday were 185 for both of them! I know some of you were worried about high HRs. The OB wasn't worried and explained they all start off slow, build up to about 190, and then gradually settle back down after about 10 weeks. :thumbup:

Hope everyone is feeling better and you ladies across the pond are staying cool!


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies,

Yesterday, I woke up and had some brown spotting when I wiped, twice. Like a very small amount of briwn cm. Then all day, noticed a light brown tinge to the paper. Had teeny cramps in the morning but nothing after that. Just woke up and no brown, looks normal I think. And no cramps. I'm not even sure if I should call Dr on Monday, if it ends up staying away as well. My NT scan is in a week, I could wait for that. 

As far as symptoms, the past few days, I have definitely gotten my nausea back, skin is breaking out more, and still feel pregnant. Unlike last time where I just felt something was wrong. I know it sounds silly, but I feel like I usually have a pretty good intuition.

Anyway, it's a little unnerving. I'm wondering if it was a delayed reaction from sex on Wednesday? Or just something random or more sinister. 

Think good thoughts please!


----------



## bundle4me

Midwife told me sex can cause it or any cervix irritating. Not sure why I had it last month but all was good x


----------



## wonders10

Thanks bundle, I remember when you had spotting. It happened again this morning and then it looked like a clump of cm but was light brown, different than when I get brown blood during a period. I will call dr in morning and hope they can fit me in for a reassurance scan or something. I have no cramps or pain.


----------



## LittleLala

Good luck wonders I'm sure it is just normal pregnancy spotting (but scary nonetheless!)


----------



## Buffyx

Hopefully it's nothing to worry about Wonders :flower:

As for me, I've been feeling pretty good, which I am hating. Yesterday I felt pretty average for a few hours. I'm definitely still fatigued, my skin looks awful, and my boobs are tender. I had a horrible headache last night, but it was fine because I just rested. But it still has me worried. I feel like it's too early for me feel so good.


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> Hopefully it's nothing to worry about Wonders :flower:
> 
> As for me, I've been feeling pretty good, which I am hating. Yesterday I felt pretty average for a few hours. I'm definitely still fatigued, my skin looks awful, and my boobs are tender. I had a horrible headache last night, but it was fine because I just rested. But it still has me worried. I feel like it's too early for me feel so good.

I have heard lots of women say their sickness went away at spot on 9 weeks so I know it's hard but I think it's quite normal so try not to stress too much about it xx


----------



## LittleLala

HAPPY AUSTRALIA DAY Buffy & Caribbean :D (and everyone else!) :dance: -Today we will be sweltering hot, uncomfortable pregnant women, eating snags and putting up with our drunk friends and family who turn into bogans for the day... But we can get through it! Haha oh god I hope I can get through it. It's just so ridiculously hot already. My pep talk has backfired already. 

We are having DHs family over today and will tell them the news. His parents and sister already know but his aunt, uncles, cousin and grandparents will find out today. I am really dreading it. His grandparents are just rude old people. They always offend someone, some way, no matter what (for example, a few months ago I was playing fetch with my dog, and I had recently gained a lot of weight due to some medication problems. Dh's grandad turned to me and said "he should be throwing the ball to you and making you run around instead because the dogs not the one who needs the exercise". Seriously. Ugh). I am dreading it because they will be at our house and we won't be able to escape them haha. Oh on a lighter note, I have lost 10kgs since the pregnancy and stopping the medication I was on. I gained a lot more than that (it was terrrrrible) but I am so relieved to be losing it now. My doctor is monitoring it so I'm not worried, and I'm not actively dieting so he is happy with it. 

I want to get a baby sling for when we have bubs but I was reading up about the safety of them and now I am terrified. Do you have any thoughts on baby slings? For/against?


----------



## Buffyx

Happy Australia Day! :flower: We are going to a bbq down the road at my husbands friends house. I'm glad we won't really know anyone so I can pretend that I'm not a drinker! It's only going to be 22 degrees though. How exciting that you get to tell everyone today (aside from the grandparents - how rude!)

I'm not getting a sling. We will be getting a carrier. I'm not sure yet about which one because I am waiting to pass 12 weeks before even bothering to research. My SIL has one and can give hers to us, but I'm not sure of the brand or anything. My husband won't care - he will see us saving money and will make me use it rather than buy a new one anyway.


----------



## Leann83

Hope all is ok Wonders :flower: having some spotting issues here too, with bright red blood a couple of days this week. Not much but defo there. Spoke to a nurse in my GPs office Friday evening who said to go to A&E as we'd need to find out what was going on. Spent 3 hours in A&E after which a doctor told me there was little she could do as there was no scanner in that dept so have to go to Early Pregnancy Unit on Tuesday for a scan... Kind of pointless I suppose as my booking in appt/first scan is Thurs anyway but couldn't said no!


----------



## wonders10

Hope everything is ok Leann!

I'll definitely be calling dr tomorrow. I'm not in any pain, and brown spotting is minimal, but it's exactly what happened for days before I learned I had a MMC last year. Even throwing up this morning while brushing my teeth was not reassuring as I've heard that you can still have symptoms.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh no Leann :( I hope everything is okay!! 

Thinking of both of you and hoping your spotting stops x


----------



## Buffyx

Hoping the best for you wonders & leann. I've had no spotting or cramping but still freak out. Xx


----------



## Praying4BB

Wonders and Leann- I am so sorry to hear that, I can't imagine how scary it must be. I hope you both get some answers soon and I pray that it's nothing, the doctors ease your worries, and all is well with the babies! :hugs:

Happy Australia Day to our ladies down under! Hope you all were able to have some fun!

AFM, just counting down the days until DH gets home. I miss him so much, this has been so hard without him. 13 more days :cry:


----------



## Praying4BB

LittleLala said:


> I am really dreading it. His grandparents are just rude old people. They always offend someone, some way, no matter what (for example, a few months ago I was playing fetch with my dog, and I had recently gained a lot of weight due to some medication problems. Dh's grandad turned to me and said "he should be throwing the ball to you and making you run around instead because the dogs not the one who needs the exercise". Seriously. Ugh).

OMG! Lala- for real!? That is beyond rude!! I am so sorry you have to deal with people like that. I am not sure I'd ever have him back to the house (but then again I tend to hold grudges which is not great of me :nope:). I hope he behaved better today!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

:wohoo: :wohoo: STRAYA :wohoo: :wohoo:

That's about as much celebration as I am doing today  I have been to way too many bogan parties (Bogans, for the non Aussies, are our version of redneck trailer trash loud obnoxious low class people) so I have stayed at home enjoying the peace and quiet, other than the sweet hum of my air conditioning. I even cooked myself a little BBQ treat (steak burger and mushrooms) on the 'barbie'. Luckily my street is mainly Samoans so it's pretty quiet all around. 

Nothing much to report here. Still going good. Starting to feel little squigglies in my tummy so I think that's the little weenie bebe. I am 12 weeks tomorrow and my second baby so I am excited to feel some movement :) I have my 12 week blood test on Wednesday, and my 12 week nuchal scan next Wednesday. I had my harmony blood test last Wednesday so I should get the results hopefully by the end of the week and find out the gender! 

Wonders and Leann I hope everything is okay!


----------



## LittleLala

I got a doppler last week and tonight I FINALLY heard the heartbeat!! :wohoo: Only for about 10 seconds but I definitely heard it. I am so happy. Hopefully now it will get easier each time I try (probably on days when I start freaking out about things going wrong).


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi Ladies! wonders and Leann, I'm really sorry to hear about your troubles lately. Fingers crossed that everything is just great for both of you! 
My SIL has a Doppler that she's going to lend me and I'm super excited and nervous to use it. I won't freak out if I can't hear it right away. Especially since my uterus is backwards and sometimes it doesn't flip until 12 weeks, so that would probably make it even more difficult! 
I'm 9 weeks now and still feeling like crap. I actually started vomiting when trying to take my nighttime pills last week. Hopefully that doesn't continue! I might have to get another prescription filled cuz I'm just terrified of attempting to wean myself off of these. I might do it over the February long weekend if I can. 
Lala I can't believe those grandparents are so rude?! Who says stuff like that?! I hope it went okay telling them the news. 

Hope everyone else is doing well:)


----------



## wonders10

I went to the Dr. All is well. She checked me and couldn't see any blood still in there (I haven't seen any since yesterday) and checked on my little gummi bear and said its heartbeat looked strong. Very relieved. She said it could have been from sex. My NT scan is in a week so only another week until I see baby again. She said I'll probably get to hear the heartbeat at that one too...can't wait! 

Thanks for your good thoughts! :flower:


----------



## Leann83

Awe that's great news Wonders :hugs: thanks ladies, I'll know either way what's going on tomorrow so not much longer to wait.. DH can't get out of work tomorrow so flying solo at the scan but that's ok I suppose!


----------



## wonders10

Sending good vibes your way Leann! :hugs:


----------



## LittleLala

Wonders I'm so happy to hear everything is good. Yay!! So exciting. How did your little gummi bear look? Was it starting to look more baby like? Eeeee it's starting to be so real now! I can't wait for my NT scan because I'm excited to see more of a little baby-looking bean in there.

Leann- sending lots of positive vibes your way!!

Sweet pea- sorry you still feel like crap. Take solace in knowing I am right there with you! :haha: but seriously I can't remember the last day I didn't vomit. I can't remember what it was like to not feel nauseous all the time!! Good luck with the doppler :) it took me a week before hearing the heartbeat, but I did surprise myself that I didn't get freaked out at all... was disappointed when I couldn't find it, but I just had to tell myself that baby is okay and I'm just not a pro at using these devices, lol.

So telling the family was... alright... yesterday. So grateful that DH's parents were there, who were constantly on guard, trying to swerve questions and conversations in different directions whenever the grandparents spoke. It could've been MUCH worse. Seriously. His nana started talking about how I could still miscarry... Then started prodding me about uni and not finishing (I'm25 and decided to study 2 years ago. Im halfway through my 4 year degree, and I work. I will take the second semester off and study the rest online. I basically do it online anyway because I often get called into work and miss the classes... I'm not concerned at all about it really, i know I will finish it because getting the degree is a priority to me, and my DH is very supportive)... Then about stillbirths... Then about the fact that I'm rh negative (which nowadays doesn't matter at all!)... Then about needing to put an extension on our house (wtf? We own a 3 bedroom, which is fine for us and a child)... Then his grandad made a comment about my weight... And then I said I felt sick and went into my (air conditioned!!) room for the next 2 hours. DH's mum and sister came in after about half an hour too, also to escape the grandparents. They just cannot see the good about anything. We are in a very stable, long term relationship (8 years), married for over 3, DH is a teacher, I have a stable job and am studying to further myself, we bought our house 3 years ago, and have been trying for this baby for 3 years!! I'm pretty sure we are in the perfect position to have a child. Just shuttup, say "congratulations" and give us a hug. That's what normal people do. Lol sorry for the huge rant it was just so annoying!! They CONSTANTLY go on about "young people these day" being so rude. They've got no friggen idea. We don't get along the best (obviously) because they are homophobic, racist old assholes, and I tell them that it's not okay (I would never call them assholes to their face though! I'm still polite, but I never let it slide... Because they need to get with the times). Oh- I have a kicker!! One of my sisters is gay, and I was asked "you're not going to let the baby around her are you?" Because apparently they'll CATCH THE GAY. I. Am. Serious. 
*facepalm*

Okay okay okay I'll stop now haha. I do feel a lot better though after getting it all out!


----------



## wonders10

Catch the Gay?!!? :dohh: wow, that's some serious old school thinking. Glad it's over with for you though!

My Drs machines are really crappy so baby looks like a blob that gets bigger and bigger. I guess they see just enough to detect a heartbeat and that's about it. I'm excited for next week. She said the perinatologist has amazing machines and you can see so well, plus I'll be 11weeks!


----------



## Buffyx

I can't even comment on that lala because it would be an essay of fury! How close minded of them :(

I am back to my sick self today after quite a few days off! Both happy & sad feelings about this.


----------



## Leann83

Thanks for the thoughts everyone, DH was able to take time off to come with me, thankfully. We didn't get the good news I was hoping for, poor little bean stopped growing a few weeks ago and there was no heartbeat. Booked in for d&c on Friday so lots of tears all round. Wishing you all lots of luck and happiness for the rest of your pregnancies :flower:


----------



## Praying4BB

Oh Leann, I am so so sorry! I am so glad your DH was able to be there with you. Prayers for healing and that you get your rainbow baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## wonders10

Leann83 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts everyone, DH was able to take time off to come with me, thankfully. We didn't get the good news I was hoping for, poor little bean stopped growing a few weeks ago and there was no heartbeat. Booked in for d&c on Friday so lots of tears all round. Wishing you all lots of luck and happiness for the rest of your pregnancies :flower:

I am so sorry to hear this. I was hoping for better news! Unfortunately I do know what that feels like when your Dr tells you those words. I am here if you need to talk or vent. Take a lot of time for you and let yourself do whatever makes you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Leann I'm so sorry! What an awful thing to happen:( I'm also glad your DH was able to be there to support you. I know we'll all be keeping our fingers crossed for you and I know we'll see you in first tri again soon! I hope everything goes well with the D&C. 

Lala.... I don't even know what to say to that. Honestly I would be more worried about them spreading their negative thoughts around your baby then anything else. So frustrating! I'm sorry you have to deal with that. 

AFM I was at work by 9am yesterday and today so I'm proud of myself for that! Unfortunately, it's only 9:32 and I'm already thinking about leaving lol. I kept getting little heartbeat-like sounds and readings on the Doppler but nothing that I could hold onto. I'm not super worried about it, I'll just keep trying!


----------



## wonders10

You guys are making me want to get a doppler so bad! I really should save my money though because I know I would get obsessive with it :haha: I did get an app on my phone that is meant to be used in the last trimester to hear the heartbeat but a lot of the reviews said you could hear earlier. I had free itunes credit so figured I'd give it a try. So far, just static. I couldn't even hear my own heart!

Even though my Dr visit went well yesterday, I had a tiny bit of light brown/dark yellow cm today again when I wiped a few times. I actually had it before when I went to get tested for an infection of some sort and all was fine. I don't know what the heck it is, but since everything looked ok yesterday and has been ok all along, I guess I'm just one of those pregnant ladies with weird colored discharge. It can go away any time now though!

I just got so nauseous just now before my students went to lunch. I'm sure because I'm starving. I had my usual breakfast and then a couple hours later an apple and small piece of cheese but I guess I needed to eat sooner! I just ate a couple pretzels and feel like a new woman!


----------



## Praying4BB

I already posted in the first tri forum, but are any of you having any weird bumps on the back of your tongue or sores in your mouth? It all just showed up yesterday and is still around today so now I am a bit concerned. At first I thought it was just because I am eating *a lot* more sugar and carbs than normal (since that is all I can actually eat right now) but the fact it's still here today makes me nervous that it might be an infection or something. I don't want to go to the dr's for something dumb, especially because flu and strep are so rampant here right now and I know as soon as I walked in, I would catch anything and everything. This is all so lovely right now on top of my nausea :nope:


----------



## Buffyx

Oh leann I'm so sorry xx


----------



## LittleLala

Leann83 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts everyone, DH was able to take time off to come with me, thankfully. We didn't get the good news I was hoping for, poor little bean stopped growing a few weeks ago and there was no heartbeat. Booked in for d&c on Friday so lots of tears all round. Wishing you all lots of luck and happiness for the rest of your pregnancies :flower:

Oh Leann I'm so, so sorry :nope: This must be such a difficult time for you. I'm happy that your dh was able to be there with you and you didn't have to hear the news alone. We will always be here if you need to vent or talk or cry or anything! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## LittleLala

Praying4BB said:


> I already posted in the first tri forum, but are any of you having any weird bumps on the back of your tongue or sores in your mouth? It all just showed up yesterday and is still around today so now I am a bit concerned. At first I thought it was just because I am eating *a lot* more sugar and carbs than normal (since that is all I can actually eat right now) but the fact it's still here today makes me nervous that it might be an infection or something. I don't want to go to the dr's for something dumb, especially because flu and strep are so rampant here right now and I know as soon as I walked in, I would catch anything and everything. This is all so lovely right now on top of my nausea :nope:

No sorry I haven't. But I know that sometimes if I eat a lot of really sweet, or really salty/tangy foods, I get sore lumps on my tongue that last a couple of days. Maybe it's just that? I guess it's my body's way of saying cut it out lol


----------



## Praying4BB

I think so too Lala... my taste buds are definitely inflamed. I don't want to completely rule out infection, but they have gotten better over the course of today. Only thing I've changed- no peppermint and lemon candies. I've been inhaling those things, sucking on them to keep the nausea at bay, especially in class. If it doesn't completely improve, I will call the doc, but I will have to warn them... if they have to give me a strep test and swab the back of my throat, they better be prepare for some serious projectile m/s! :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

The only thing I've had is ulcers! Ulcers in my throat, and on the inside of my lip. 

Yours sounds like it could definitely be from the lemon & peppermint lollies. I hope that's all it is :flower:


----------



## Praying4BB

Oh yeesh! Did doc say that's okay/normal?


----------



## LittleLala

I've had the occasional mouth ulcer too the pharmacist said it was normal during pregnancy :)


----------



## Buffyx

I haven't seen my doctor in about 4 weeks, so I haven't asked. And don't see him again until next wednesday! I'm sure it's just something to do with our immune systems being a bit down to help the baby :flower:


----------



## Praying4BB

Awesome, thanks! Those weird tongue bumps are still improving, though not 100%. I go to the doctor (primary care physician) Friday anyway so I'll ask then just to be sure. I'm dreading that visit--I am super paranoid about getting the flu right now!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Getting the flu would be awful! Just try to sit far away from everyone and use the hand sanitizer if they have it lol! I don't know about mouth ulcers but I usually get canker sores in my mouth when I eat a lot of candy. They are pretty ugly and painful but rinsing your mouth with salt water is supposed to help them heal faster. Last night I for sure found the heartbeat with the Doppler, it was so exciting! The Doppler is a little finicky so I didn't get an accurate heart rate reading but that's okay. Laying down, listening to it was enough for me! Running low on diclectin so I've made a doctor's appointment for Friday. I'm so terrified to run out and I know I'm not ready to wean myself off yet! Any one else have appointments or scans coming up?


----------



## SweetPea3200

Also, has anyone been over to the January testing thread to check on those ladies? I can't seem to find their thread anywhere but I'm super curious!


----------



## Buffyx

It got closed due to some stuff being said in there that was against the rules or something. I got a private message off Miss saying they had gone to another forum on another site.

I have an appointment next Wednesday which is the 4th just with my doctor. He will give me my referral for my next blood test, and my next scan. I've looked at DH's work roster and we don't have any days off together until I'm around 14 weeks. I'm not waiting that long, so going to ask a girl at work if she can swap a day with me or something so that DH and I can go together. I really need him there.

That's awesome that you found a HB. I would never get a Doppler! I know exactly how I would be.


----------



## LittleLala

SweetPea3200 said:


> Getting the flu would be awful! Just try to sit far away from everyone and use the hand sanitizer if they have it lol! I don't know about mouth ulcers but I usually get canker sores in my mouth when I eat a lot of candy. They are pretty ugly and painful but rinsing your mouth with salt water is supposed to help them heal faster. Last night I for sure found the heartbeat with the Doppler, it was so exciting! The Doppler is a little finicky so I didn't get an accurate heart rate reading but that's okay. Laying down, listening to it was enough for me! Running low on diclectin so I've made a doctor's appointment for Friday. I'm so terrified to run out and I know I'm not ready to wean myself off yet! Any one else have appointments or scans coming up?

Hehe we call canker sores ulcers in Australia. Same same. (I googled it :haha:)


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies!

My Panorama test is Friday and NT scan is Monday!


----------



## LittleLala

wonders10 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> My Panorama test is Friday and NT scan is Monday!

Oh so exciting!! How long does it take until you get your panorama test results back? 

I am going to book my nt scan today for some time in the next 2 weeks. Exciting! I also have to book my first appointment with my private OB. Super nerve wracking!


----------



## wonders10

LittleLala said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> My Panorama test is Friday and NT scan is Monday!
> 
> Oh so exciting!! How long does it take until you get your panorama test results back?
> 
> I am going to book my nt scan today for some time in the next 2 weeks. Exciting! I also have to book my first appointment with my private OB. Super nerve wracking!Click to expand...

A girl on another thread said results take 7-10 days. I feel like my dr's labs are slow so probably will take 10 with my luck! I'm already thinking of ways to spill the beans when I find out the sex!


----------



## Buffyx

LittleLala said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> My Panorama test is Friday and NT scan is Monday!
> 
> Oh so exciting!! How long does it take until you get your panorama test results back?
> 
> I am going to book my nt scan today for some time in the next 2 weeks. Exciting! I also have to book my first appointment with my private OB. Super nerve wracking!Click to expand...

I'm going to book mine for the 13th of February (Friday the 13th - good idea or bad?! Eek!) and my husband is going to take a sick day. I should be 12+1. I'm wondering if I should possibly put it off a week, but I haven't had a scan since 6+4 and I'm DYING!


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> LittleLala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> My Panorama test is Friday and NT scan is Monday!
> 
> Oh so exciting!! How long does it take until you get your panorama test results back?
> 
> I am going to book my nt scan today for some time in the next 2 weeks. Exciting! I also have to book my first appointment with my private OB. Super nerve wracking!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to book mine for the 13th of February (Friday the 13th - good idea or bad?! Eek!) and my husband is going to take a sick day. I should be 12+1. I'm wondering if I should possibly put it off a week, but I haven't had a scan since 6+4 and I'm DYING!Click to expand...

I would wait until 12+5 if you can :)


----------



## SweetPea3200

This may sounds dumb but what is a Panorama test? And how do you get to find out the gender so early?! Super exciting


----------



## wonders10

SweetPea3200 said:


> This may sounds dumb but what is a Panorama test? And how do you get to find out the gender so early?! Super exciting

It is a test that is typically only offered to women that will be over 35 at time of delivery (me) or women who are high risk for certain chromosomal abnormalities/syndromes. It is just a blood test, but I think it has different names in different places? I think they look for a "y" chromosome in your blood. If it's there, they know baby is a boy, if it is not, then it's a girl!


----------



## Praying4BB

So I guess the tests that check blood wouldn't necessarily work with twins? I am going to a specialist in a week and a half because of the twins and my high blood pressure. My OB said they would be doing genetic counseling/testing. I am totally against the invasive procedures and any chance of loosing these babies now, so I guess I am probably just out of luck?


----------



## wonders10

Praying4BB said:


> So I guess the tests that check blood wouldn't necessarily work with twins? I am going to a specialist in a week and a half because of the twins and my high blood pressure. My OB said they would be doing genetic counseling/testing. I am totally against the invasive procedures and any chance of loosing these babies now, so I guess I am probably just out of luck?

Hmm, not sure how twins would work with the test? I guess it could show if you had at least one boy in there lol. I'm sure blood tests will still show if either baby is at risk for anything and then you'd go from there, like with a single baby.


----------



## Buffyx

LittleLala said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleLala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> My Panorama test is Friday and NT scan is Monday!
> 
> Oh so exciting!! How long does it take until you get your panorama test results back?
> 
> I am going to book my nt scan today for some time in the next 2 weeks. Exciting! I also have to book my first appointment with my private OB. Super nerve wracking!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to book mine for the 13th of February (Friday the 13th - good idea or bad?! Eek!) and my husband is going to take a sick day. I should be 12+1. I'm wondering if I should possibly put it off a week, but I haven't had a scan since 6+4 and I'm DYING!Click to expand...
> 
> I would wait until 12+5 if you can :)Click to expand...

The only other free date I can go is if I am almost 14 weeks along! I just can't waittttt :(


----------



## LittleLala

Wonders- so exciting that everything is happening so soon! You're having the nt scan pretty early, is that due to your age or something? 

Praying- I know that the blood test for the nt screening doesn't get offered for multiples because it isn't reliable, and I'm guessing the same goes for the panorama? 

I am starting to get really nervous for my nt scan. We don't have a family history of ds, but I know the scan is not very reliable... Im so scared about it being positive and having to get the needle in my stomach, and if I am willing to do that due to the risk of miscarriage. But at the same time, I have to ask myself, could we responsibly care for a child who has a major disability (not necessary ds, but others)? All of these questions are so scary :( I have had dreams my whole adult life that I would have a heavily disabled child, ever since I was a teenager. It's kind of haunted me. I told my mum about it once, and she said that maybe it's the worlds way of preparing me for it (which freaked me out even more). I know I will love my child no matter what, but I am so scared. I know this sounds silly sorry.


----------



## wonders10

The perinatologist said I could get the test anytime between 10w3d to 13w5d so they scheduled me for Monday...I'll be 11w3d.


----------



## wonders10

IF it came back as higher risk...would it change your mind about the pregnancy? If it doesn't, I wouldn't even bother with the CVS or Amnio and the risks that come with it. Are you getting the blood test with it? I hear that increases the accuracy.


----------



## Praying4BB

No Lala, it's not silly at all! It is a scary thing to think about and something that no one is ever prepared to deal with. I am sure I would be very sad to find out something was wrong with my baby-- so much more sad for them because what parent doesn't want their child to be happy? It would never change my mind but I do worry sometimes about how "forced" my whole experience has been (with fertility drugs, constant monitoring, progesterone supplements to keep my body from rejecting them) and I feel like if I was meant to have children I would have just had them naturally. DH thinks I am crazy when I start talking like that, but he is such an optimistic person by nature. He never doubted we would have children, even when I was struggling with my issues. I saw where he wrote in his journal that the "critters" are already healthy, strong, and beautiful (this was after the 6w4d u/s)... I wish I could have that kind of faith. :cry:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

That's my current concern... I have my Harmony test results coming in the next few days, and also my NT scan on Wednesday. I am 38 so I am paranoid my age will make a significant difference. 

Before my blood tests at 6 weeks I was worried I had harboured HIV for years without knowing, now I'm worried about my baby being deformed. It never ends!!


----------



## LittleLala

CaribbeanBaby said:


> That's my current concern... I have my Harmony test results coming in the next few days, and also my NT scan on Wednesday. I am 38 so I am paranoid my age will make a significant difference.
> 
> Before my blood tests at 6 weeks I was worried I had harboured HIV for years without knowing, now I'm worried about my baby being deformed. It never ends!!

I'm exactly the same!! Was so paranoid maybe I had HIV or syphilis or something else that I didn't know about hahaha I was stressing out so much I cried and vomited, pictured ways I would tell my DH if it happened!!!


----------



## wonders10

Ok I am really bummed right now. I went to the doctor for what I thought was Panorama bloodwork. Turns out it was a different test (similar to Panorama), but it does NOT tell the sex of the baby. I have my NT scan Monday and she said sometimes the perinatologist can see things to get an idea, but so early its not definite of course, so I will probably have to wait until my anatomy scan later on to find out.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh no wonders how disappointing!!!!


----------



## wonders10

I'm really confused because online and a lot of girls on another thread had this test and were able to find out gender. So I called and nurse called to say she is not really sure but we'll know in 2 weeks either way.


----------



## Praying4BB

I hope so!! It seems like it would be too easy to do!


----------



## Praying4BB

Hey ladies, I know it's late and I should be in bed, and (for pete's sake!!)STOP Googling!! Because I have worked myself up into a bit of a panic. My RE and OB wanted me to stop my progesterone suppositories at 10 weeks. I took my last one last night so this will be my first night without it. After 8 months of bleeding through most of my cycle while TTC, I got my first BFP after taking these starting 4DPO and I truly believe it made the difference. Now I am so worried something is going to happen. I absolutely trust my RE and OB so I know I shouldn't be this worried, but I am :cry: I wish I could stop being so silly but I've had such bad dreams lately too. If y'all could send positive thoughts my way tonight (and prayers too if that's your thing) I would really appreciate it.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh praying I'm thinking of you!!! Lots and lots of positive sticky vibes to you and your little twinsies. Please stop googling... But if you are very concerned, could you perhaps get a second opinion? Xxx


----------



## LittleLala

Still sending lots of positive vibes your way Praying :)


----------



## Praying4BB

Thanks Lala... I've had some tan/brownish spotting tonight so I'm going back to the OB tomorrow unless it completely clears up tomorrow. Most ladies seem to be on progesterone until 12 weeks, not sure why they told me differently :nope:


----------



## LittleLala

Aww Praying I hope the spotting stops ASAP... :hugs:


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi all. Went for my dating scan Saturday. Was told baby's heart had stopped. After we had previously saw it beating. 12weeks Devastated. But I still have my 17month old. So we know we can conceive and will try again. There's a weird sort of comfort in knowing it's so common. I guess it makes you feel less alone. D&c this week. Thanks for helping me through the first tri ladies xxx


----------



## LittleLala

Oh onetube I'm so sorry :( we will always be here for support :hugs: I hope your cycle goes back to normal soon xx


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm so sorry Onetube :(


----------



## wonders10

Praying4BB said:


> Thanks Lala... I've had some tan/brownish spotting tonight so I'm going back to the OB tomorrow unless it completely clears up tomorrow. Most ladies seem to be on progesterone until 12 weeks, not sure why they told me differently :nope:

Hope the spotting stops and you get good news at the Dr if you end up going in! :hugs:




onetubeleft said:


> Hi all. Went for my dating scan Saturday. Was told baby's heart had stopped. After we had previously saw it beating. 12weeks Devastated. But I still have my 17month old. So we know we can conceive and will try again. There's a weird sort of comfort in knowing it's so common. I guess it makes you feel less alone. D&c this week. Thanks for helping me through the first tri ladies xxx

I am so very sorry. I sadly know what that is like and its devastating news but you sound strong and positive and I know you will get your rainbow soon! Keep us updated on how you're doing :hugs:


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies,

My NT scan is this afternoon...very nervous and excited at the same time. The boyfriend is coming with me :winkwink:. 

On a sidenote, I'm feeling like my symptoms are definitely easing up except I am wiped by like 5pm and I feel a little icky if I don't eat often enough. I'm also feeling incredibly ugly and gross today. My skin looks horrible, I feel like none of my clothes are fitting well and I'm too nervous to buy any new clothes yet. But I know seeing a healthy baby later today will make me feel better!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I called about the Harmony test this morning as I should have heard back by now, and they told me I should get the result in the next few days. 
Later on, I received another phone call from Pathology Labs saying they are so sorry but my blood sample was delayed getting to USA so by the time they received it, it was 'old' and they couldn't use it. So I will need to have another sample collected and start the 2 weeks process again. Oh but btw as of this morning, all of the collection centre staff in my state were made redundant this morning, so I won't be able to get my blood drawn in my state, so there's nothing more that they can do, but refund the $430 and here's a number for another place to go. I was like... YOU HAVE TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME. How much is this other place? He said $470. So I call this place and the lady said Yeahhhh that's just for the blood test. However you also need a 'genetic counselling consultation' which will be another $150 so $620 all up. But it will be another 2 weeks and I can't get it done until Thursday. This is the 4th thing this week that has kicked me in the teeth. I am just so depressed and don't even want to get out of bed at the moment. I was SO looking forward to my test results for the last 2 weeks, and all for nothing. So much bad shit has happened to me lately, if there is a 2% chance of failing (e.g. harmony test) then it will happen to me... and now I can't stop thinking that there will be something wrong with my baby because that's just how life is.


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry onetube :hugs: just checking in in you all xx


----------



## wonders10

Caribbean - I'm so sorry! What a pain in the neck all that is! Hope it gets figured out...are you still able to get the test if you want it? I know some have to be done before a certain point in your pregnancy.


----------



## LittleLala

Wonders- good luck on your nt scan, please post a pic when everything goes well :) mine is in one week!! Nerve wracking. I am getting my bloods done for it today, as they said it has to be done one week prior. I'm really nervous though because apparently my veins flatten as soon as the needle goes in so it's hard to get my blood, and they ALWAYS use up their allocated number of attempts and send me home and I have to go back the next day. Last time, they ended up getting blood out of between my knuckles (ouch). I'm worried if they can't get the blood that I will have to change the scan date. Ugh. 

Caribbean- I'm so sorry about all of that. I can't believe that many people were made redundant, that's crazy. I can't imagine how long the last 2 weeks must've dragged, only to do it all over again. And holy moly expensive tests!! I don't think you will fail the tests :hugs: are you having an NT scan too? Good luck with everything xx

Onetube, still thinking of you and sending hugs your way x (you too, wanting xx)


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks all. Been reading lots of missdiagnosed threads just lately. But will have a scan before d&c Wednesday to triple check, love to you all. Will check in soon. Take care xxx


----------



## Buffyx

So sorry onetube :hugs:


----------



## bundle4me

Hi everyone, iv just been buzzing on and off lately.
Onetube I'm so so sorry to hear about your lo, mmc are so unfair and sad, lots of love to you. 
I'm glad to see everyone else is doing good and lots of scans all round. 
I had my nt scan yesterday and all looked well, neck measured 1.9mm and baby was a day over size wise which made me happy cos with my mmc I was behind about 4 days and i had low papp a so placenta wasn't feeding baby correctly. 
Hope everyones scans go well xx


----------



## bundle4me

Oh forgot to add, have my scan at 20 weeks then I have to Have another at 23 to check the placenta flow and then one every 4 weeks after that. Is anyone else having extra scans?


----------



## LittleLala

Congrats on a good scan bundle! I have mine next Tuesday, I don't know when my next scans after that will be :shrug: 
How did bubs look? It always amazes me how much more they look like a baby at 12 weeks :)


----------



## bundle4me

So big I couldn't believe how big but i suppose last time I was only 11 weeks and a week can make such a difference. I was worried about how much they would see cos I'm over weight but it was great. Joined my local gym yesterday to so hopefully I won't gain much weight. 
Anyone else have a high bmi?


----------



## LittleLala

bundle4me said:


> Anyone else have a high bmi?

Me :( I gained a ridiculous amount of weight before falling pregnant due to medications. 
Since falling pregnant and stopping the meds, I have lost 10.5kgs. I still have sooooo much more to lose, it's not even close to what I gained. Seriously. Ugh. Thank god my husband is really nice and keeps trying to make me feel okay. 
Despite my weight my dr (who has gone through alllll of this with me) is being very supportive and told me he isn't concerned about me losing weight right now, but what's me to aim to maintain my weight throughout the pregnancy (aka DONT GAIN MORE :haha:) and I am determined not to gain any! So far, so good. 

Good job joining the gym :) anything more than a brisk walk makes me feel sick right now, stupid morning sickness. But I live in a nice area to walk around, so that's good :)


----------



## bundle4me

Yes my midwife said the same just don't gain. 
My oh is also lovely and says I'm perfect, although I feel far from it haha.


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies! I had my NT scan yesterday! Everything went well, they were able to see the nasal bone and said baby had a beautiful profile. And the fluid on the neck measured 1.3 :thumbup: Had bloodwork today to test for more "fun" things and still waiting for MaterniT21 results.

I'm only 11w4d but baby was moving a lot and even had the hiccups while we were looking. It took a lot of time to get baby in the right position...they had me drink some water and walk around for a little bit and finally the little bean cooperated! And even at 11 weeks, it definitely looked like a baby! I go back to see them (perinatologist) in 5 weeks so that will probably be my next ultrasound. 

*Bundle*...I am overweight as well. Luckily I lost almost 10 lbs a few months prior to getting pregnant because of stress and then I was sick for a week, but I think I'm close to gaining most of that back already :nope: I really really do not want to gain a large amount of weight. I'd like to only gain another 20 (max), but I really need to get better about what I'm eating sometimes. And walk more. I did buy a pregnancy yoga DVD but haven't even opened it yet :haha: The Dr hasn't said a word to me about my weight so I don't know if she is just waiting to see how quickly I'm gaining or if she isn't concerned yet because my other vitals are good and blood work has been good?


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi Ladies,

Onetube, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss:( i hope everything goes smoothly with the D&C and you get a perfect healthy little bean soon! 
Carribean i can't believe what a hassle and expense that is for you. So frustrating! 

I have to say, I'm a little jealous of all you ladies. I'm glad everything's good and i don't have any complications but i only get one more scan at 20 weeks, unless they see something they want to monitor. I'm just so grateful for this Doppler. Found the baby again today and the heart rate is a little lower at 150-160. I think that's a great thing:) next doctor's appointment on February 19 th and then I'll feel comfortable telling friends and stuff. Anyone else getting closer to that point? How many weeks will you be when you're willing to tell the world?


----------



## Buffyx

Sweetpea: I have only had one scan. I see people getting scans all the time on these boards, but a lot of the time it's because of spotting, so I guess we have to be glad that we don't have to have lots of scans? :flower: My 12 week scan is going to be next Friday the 13th and that's when I'll tell more of my family & friends. Don't think I'm doing a pregnancy announcement on facebook or anything. I'm really nervous about it already. Obviously scared of mmc. I've had no spotting or cramping, and still have all my symptoms (not that it means anything!)

Bundle: I'm not overweight. Well, I wasn't when I fell pregnant! I've already put on 4kg, which is 8ibs. I'm freaking out about it! I was a regular exerciser up until my BFP. I have just started walking every day for this past week now that I'm feeling better. After 12 weeks I'm going to start going to the gym again, and hopefully I can gain my weight a bit slower.


----------



## bundle4me

Aww sweetpea I wouldn't of had extra but a bad mmc at 18 weeks due to placenta abruption they want to keep a close eye this time. 
Buffy I felt good when I got weighed after my scan and i was the same weight but i really can't afford to gain :( hopefully now I can gym and swim I will be ok


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Sweetpea why don't you get a 12 week NT scan?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I had my NT scan today. Everything was great, I just have to wait for the bloodwork comparison report to know the details. 

Here is my little bean :)

https://oi61.tinypic.com/n1sal1.jpg


----------



## LittleLala

OMG Caribbean your baby is adorableeeee eeeee!!!! :) 
So, I was wondering what happens over here in terms of the nt scan. Do they tell us measurements of the fluid and the possibility of problems such as downs at the scan, or do we just get to see the baby and then we find out at the rest at our dr appointment afterwards?
Also they told me I don't need to drink water before this scan, but having a big tummy I'm wondering if maybe I should?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I have to go back tomorrow and pick up my report and pics. I only have that slightly blurry pic because my daughter quickly snapped it when the sonographer and I both left the room for me to empty my bladder. I have a tummy too but was told to drink 500ml but perhaps your machine is different?


----------



## wonders10

LittleLala said:


> OMG Caribbean your baby is adorableeeee eeeee!!!! :)
> So, I was wondering what happens over here in terms of the nt scan. Do they tell us measurements of the fluid and the possibility of problems such as downs at the scan, or do we just get to see the baby and then we find out at the rest at our dr appointment afterwards?
> Also they told me I don't need to drink water before this scan, but having a big tummy I'm wondering if maybe I should?

It must depend on the machine. I was only 11w3d at my NT scan and they mentioned nothing about drinking, in fact she asked me to go to the bathroom before they started. And I have a belly as well but she saw everything she needed to. She pushed pretty hard in some spots, I was a little tender the next day if I pushed on it, but its fine now.

Also, I'm in the US, but they did tell me right there the fluid measurement and said they saw a good nasal bone and everything looked good on ultrasound. Then of course they will update on the blood results when they come in.


----------



## wonders10

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I had my NT scan today. Everything was great, I just have to wait for the bloodwork comparison report to know the details.
> 
> Here is my little bean :)
> 
> https://oi61.tinypic.com/n1sal1.jpg

Adorable baby! :cloud9:


----------



## Buffyx

Cute baby Caribbean!! God, I hope that's what I see when I go for my scan. So stressed about it!

Lala- my doctor said I go for my scan, then blood is 1 week after that, and results 2 weeks after that. That seemed crazy to me, but I had my appointment last night and that's what he has told me.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Caribbean that's amazing!! I can't believe how much it looks like a baby already! Wow! 
I wasn't offered a NT scan, I'm not even sure what that is. I'm very young so they aren't worried about complications really and if I want to test for down syndrome, we do a blood test first and then I think a scan if the blood test comes back positive. I don't think I'll do the blood test though. Less stress is better for me!


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> Cute baby Caribbean!! God, I hope that's what I see when I go for my scan. So stressed about it!
> 
> Lala- my doctor said I go for my scan, then blood is 1 week after that, and results 2 weeks after that. That seemed crazy to me, but I had my appointment last night and that's what he has told me.

Weird, I had to do the blood test one week before hand. Strange how it's total opposites!


----------



## wonders10

I'll add another weird one...I had my scan and needed to do bloodwork within 48 hours!


----------



## LittleLala

Haha!


----------



## bundle4me

U guys talking about blood work for nt stuff? I had mine straight after the scan whilst at hospital, takes 2 weeks tops to come back but if anything is wrong they call within 3 days and chat about amnio


----------



## Buffyx

Weird!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Got my NT scan results back. Now I can relax and enjoy!


https://i61.tinypic.com/30acbvp.jpg


----------



## Buffyx

Yay! Congrats x


----------



## LittleLala

Woohoo congrats Caribbean :)


----------



## bundle4me

Congrats CaribbeanBaby


----------



## pihabella

Congrats Caribbean- that is the sort of thing we all want to hear! Onto the second trimester soon then! I have been following this thread silently as I am meant to be writing my PhD, but I just love hearing some happy stories! Keeps my own anxiety at bay I guess :winkwink: Just under 2 weeks until my 12 week NT scan. They told me to get the blood test done right after it- so many different opinions on this by the sounds of it. Oh well, seems like it doesn't make much of a difference!


----------



## Buffyx

pihabella said:


> Congrats Caribbean- that is the sort of thing we all want to hear! Onto the second trimester soon then! I have been following this thread silently as I am meant to be writing my PhD, but I just love hearing some happy stories! Keeps my own anxiety at bay I guess :winkwink: Just under 2 weeks until my 12 week NT scan. They told me to get the blood test done right after it- so many different opinions on this by the sounds of it. Oh well, seems like it doesn't make much of a difference!

You're getting my scan around the same time as me then. I'm all booked in for the 17th. Haven't had a scan since I was 6 weeks 4 days, so really hoping that's something has been happening down there since then.

My boss actually asked me today if we could have a chat about what I plan on doing in regards to when I take maternity leave & if I'll be coming back to work. I told him we'll talk after my scan and he is very understanding. So thankful for that :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

pihabella said:


> Congrats Caribbean- that is the sort of thing we all want to hear! Onto the second trimester soon then!

I'm already in it :) starts at 13 weeks and I am 13+3!


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies! I'm 12 weeks today :happydance: One more week to go and I will consider myself in 2nd trimester!

Haven't been feeling that great this week to be honest, not sleeping well and nausea seems to have come back for one last hurrah, but its Friday and I can have 2 days of fun and relaxation!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Praying4BB

Congrats Caribbean on the great scan/bloods and hurray for 2nd tri! :flower: Hope everyone else gets great results soon!! 

AFM, I've been laying low this week, staying in bed and resting lots. I had a big scare on Monday. After being so afraid to stop my progesterone last Friday, I started spotting brown Sunday night and had red bleeding Monday morning. I went with my mom to the OB (DH won't be home until tomorrow) and saw the little critters again, who seemed to be doing great (one was literally doing jumping jacks), but the OB couldn't identify the source of the bleed. I had a few more days of spotting and it seems to have stopped for now. I have an appointment with my high risk specialist on Monday so maybe we can get more answers then. I've really been on edge all week, trying not to stress... I am really excited for DH to come home and I've been trying to focus on that. :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congrats to Caribbean! Awesome news. Can't believe we have someone in the second tri already! I still have another three weeks but I think (fingers and toes crossed and knocking on wood) that I might be starting to feel a little better! Saw a Chiropractor for the first time today and it was lovely. I has misaligned hips which apparently can make it more difficult to give birth cuz my pelvis isn't in the right place. Looking forward to getting that fixed over the next 7 months! 

Praying, I'm so sorry you're dealing with this scare. Glad to hear the babies are doing well though!!! I did some research on progesterone and if I was on it, I would have been terrified to stop as well. I'm sure all will be great at the specialist and I hope they can put your mind at ease. Until then, R&R is probably a good plan!!


----------



## LittleLala

Pihabella- what are you writing your phd on? :) 

Caribbean- congrats on getting to the second trimester! This site says it isn't until week14 but i (and my dr also) agree with you that it starts week 13. I am now in second tri according to my lmp, but am only 12+4 according to my last scan. Did they tell you how far along baby was measuring at your NT scan? Also, did you go to Riverlink for it? (Stalkerish I know haha but I never go there and was wondering where abouts the clinic is). 

Wonders- I have felt so sick tooooooo. Yuck. Haha hopefully we both start feeling better ASAP! 

Praying- :hugs: I'm so sorry you're going through that, it sounds so scary :( Im glad that the spotting has stopped now and hopefully your specialist can help. Ooo yay for your hubby coming home :dance: :)

Sweet pea- so great that you're feeling better. I'm so jealous haha. But really it's fantastic and hopefully you can just sit back and enjoy your pregnancy :) 

My NT scan is on Tuesday. Exciiiiting. Both DH and I are really looking forward to it. Very nervous though too. Praying we see a healthy baby :) 
I was sick alllll day at work yesterday, it was so gross. So I have taken today off to rest in bed all day. Pretty excited to sleep the day away haha :haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hahah stalker! :ninja:

Actually I went to Sunnybank on McCullough Street. I was 13+1 and measured 12+6 so only 2 days behind. I was 5 days behind in my 8 week scan so I've caught up a little :) 

Off to the Caribbean in a few hours. Really not looking forward to the flying :( I wish I could click my heels and just be there!


----------



## LittleLala

Aww good luck with the flight/s Caribbean! I can't imagine having to go through that. So are you originally from the Caribbean or is that just your partner? :)


----------



## LittleLala

How is everything going Praying? Been thinking of you!


----------



## pihabella

Praying- sorry to hear about your scare but glad to hear that your OB says the little ones look fine. Must be reassuring at least. Take it easy and keep positive.

Buffy- yep our scans are close together, mine is on the 19th. Really hope all is ok in there! Feel good but have twinges and tightness that I know is meant to be normal but I don't know what to expect so just need the reassurance of seeing little one for the first time!

LittleLala- my Phd is in archaeology. Looking at the timing of crop introductions into Tonga (Pacific Is) and how they were used to enable settling populations to survive and develop social hierarchy etc. Find tiny plant pieces preserved in the soil and analyse them basically. Has been fun but have 3 months to go now until D-Day! Ahhh! And good luck with your scan tomorrow!!!

On another note, how is everyone's baby bumps coming along? I keep looking in the mirror and wondering if my bump is just my imagination as it seems to be bigger at night (food+baby?) haha. We have been taking photos and I can see a difference from 7 weeks, but its mostly just thickening around hips and waist, and up into my (what used to be) Abs. World's smallest bump! Bought new bras and pants yesterday as everything is starting to get uncomfortable though!!


----------



## Praying4BB

Thanks y'all... I am feeling a lot better about things, no more spotting, but not feeling good at all :sick: But, the sicker, the better, especially in the first tri, right!? :winkwink: I have my first appt with the high risk specialist tomorrow. I *think* they are doing my genetic testing and doing another scan to make sure the babies are on track and not interfering with each other's growth :thumbup:

I've been distracted by the hubby's homecoming and my sister got engaged last night (!!!?? :dohh:) so it's been an interesting weekend. SO glad he's home... he cleaned the whole house while I've been in bed pretty much the whole day... poor guy. 

Piha- My bump is pretty non-existent, even though I expected to pop much sooner with twins. I have a little tiny bulge in my pelvic area and lots of bloating higher up that seems to inflate and deflate, depending on the time of day. My boobs haven't even gotten bigger! They were kind of big to begin with, so maybe they just won't get much bigger :shrug: DH says they have, but any excuse to touch them to "make sure" I suppose! :haha:

Caribbean- I'm so so sorry about that flight... does not sound fun at all. Hopefully you are feeling better and can just sleep the whole time! I had a 10 hour flight from Hawai'i to Newark at 6.5 weeks... just about the worst experience of my life. 

Lala- Good luck at your scan Tuesday! I hope everything is perfect and can't wait to see more cutie baby pics!


----------



## LittleLala

Praying- so happy to hear that you and babies are okay :) ooh your sis got engaged? That's exciting :) have they been together long? Do you like him? Lol. How'd he do it? I'm so nosy!

Piha- sounds interesting (and stressful!) :) my bump is non-existent. Just a big ol' belly haha :haha: eek. I probably won't show until 20+ weeks. And even then, my boobs are so big, they will always looks huge in comparison. I wish I could just chop them off and be rid of them!! Haha but then DH would be sad. 

Scan day tomorrow! Scared and excited! Scared because I'm so paranoid about having bad outcomes. But so excited to see baby look like a real baby!!! I can't believe they are the size of a peach now. I still don't have aaaany inkling whether they are a boy or a girl, I wonder if I will feel differently after seeing them on the screen? 
The roof of my mouth is really sore. I don't know if it's from eating only sweet and salty foods or what but now everything hurts to eat. Anyone else in the same boat?

DH is going to announce the pregnancy on Facebook tomorrow afternoon after the scan. I am really nervous about that. I don't really know why, I just am. It feels weird that everyone will know. And it still feels early. I don't know, I'm just a little uncomfortable with it, but I shouldn't be :shrug:


----------



## pihabella

Lala- announcing is scary! Everytime I have told anyone (just been close friends and family) I have been so so nervous. It makes it real to everyone in the outside world! Everything will be ok though and then the secret will be out and no more hiding the fact that you aren't drinking or feeling tired etc. People will get it finally!


----------



## Praying4BB

Lala- She's known him for the less than the amount of time I've been pregnant. :saywhat: I've met him twice, very briefly both times. Nice NICE guy really... but... I just think they both seem a little desperate. She recently got divorced, final paperwork came through the first week in January, and he already bought a bigger HOUSE so she and her two kids can move in together with him and his daughter. I don't think they know each other very well, he is much older, and I'm very very concerned that she hasn't really had time to be on her own and figure out who she is and what she wants in life after her last long, horrible relationship. It came as a huge shock to my whole family... we are all just kind of reeling. She confided in me a week ago that he was putting too much pressure on her way too early, and she told him to back off. Well, I guess "backing off" is actually proposing in their :wacko: world. Not sure she's totally into him. Who knows. I am happy if she's happy, but on a totally selfish note, this wedding better not come while I am ginormous with twins/trying to get un-ginormous from the twins!! Then I will really be :grr: 

I know what you mean about announcing... I've been so nervous every time we've told anyone, and we really haven't told many more people than family and very very close friends. But also relieved in a way, like Piha said, now I have a little support group who checks in on me periodically to make sure I haven't starved to death and to see how I'm feeling, which was especially nice when DH was gone. You will have sooo much support and I would think it will be a little bit exciting to see everyone's reactions! But yes, announcing makes it so. very. real. :wacko:


----------



## LittleLala

Praying- hahaha your post made me laugh :haha: 
Wow... Sounds... Crazy. Eek! So soon! So fast! Sounds messy. Especially with kids involved on both sides. Awkies. 
Do you think she will go through with it? Maybe it was just too hard for her to say no...


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck for tomorrow lala!! I'm positive everything will be fine for your scan :flower: 

I don't even think I'm doing a facebook announcement. Seems too weird for me.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Praying4BB said:


> Caribbean- I'm so so sorry about that flight... does not sound fun at all. Hopefully you are feeling better and can just sleep the whole time! I had a 10 hour flight from Hawai'i to Newark at 6.5 weeks... just about the worst experience of my life.

I wish it was a flight, singular! I just did the Brisbane to Honolulu one which was 10 hours. Now I have 7.5 to Dallas, 3.5 to Miami, 2.5 to St Thomas... 

I did 5 flights (St Thomas - Miami - Las Vegas - Honolulu - Sydney - Brisbane) when I was 6 weeks pregnant.. a total of around 45 hours travel time... I will be happy to not see another plane ever again.


Lala my husband is Caribbean born and bred. I'm Australian. :)


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks Buffy! Yeh I know the idea of having a fb announcement is freaking me out. I feel like we've told our close friends... So why are we bothering? You know? 

Oh Caribbean I feel for you, those long flights sound horrendous!! Are you going to be over there for long?


----------



## Buffyx

That's exactly how I feel. I've told my immediate family, and I'll be calling all my close friends and whatnot. I dunno..I think my sister might put something on Facebook though. Then everyone will know anyway. I don't mind if she does it. I just don't think I'll be doing one myself.


----------



## Praying4BB

OMG Caribbean... so so brutal... :hugs: Thinking of you today Lala! :thumbup:

Saw the kiddos again this morning... they are so "big"! and were NOT cooperating to get their picture taken today :haha: One was doing head spins and the other has this jumping jack thing (was doing it last time too)... those would be our wild children. I tried to attach pics so hopefully this works! Did my bloodwork for genetic testing too--nervous about those results in a few days--and we find out their genders March 23rd! I still think one of each, though their heads looked to be shaped differently on the live ultrasound but now that I'm looking at these still pics, I am not so sure.
 



Attached Files:







WIN_20150209_111418.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5









WIN_20150209_111432.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LittleLala

Oh my gosh praying they are so cute! Hehe your crazy kids already. Good luck with your bloodwork, when will you get the results?

Does anyone else just get amazed when they see the ultrasounds that the baby is inside of you? I know it sounds silly but I still don't feel like it's real. That there is a little BABY, a little PERSON with its own heartbeat, living inside of me. I don't know if it will feel real until I can feel them moving to be honest :haha:


----------



## Praying4BB

I'm always sooo amazed... maybe more so amazed at how much they move and I can't feel them yet. Sometimes I just forget that it's all going on and it's so surreal when they stick that thing on your tummy, and poof! Little humans appear! :happydance:

They said 3-5 days for the bloodwork :wacko:


----------



## LittleLala

Even more amazing with you praying, being 2 little ones in there!! Ahhhh still so jealous that you have twins!! Hubby and I were both a little sad when they only found 1 on our first scan, lol. Just because it took us 3 years, I'm a twin (1 in 17 chance of having twins) and we figured we could have the 2 and not have to worry about TTC again. Also I love being a twin :haha: 
Gah, longest 3-5 days ever! I don't know when I will find out my nt results, they will tell me how long I will have to wait when I have my scan today, 6 hours away. Dh has already asked me to use the doppler this morning so he won't be sitting around super anxious all morning (he will still be anxious. He gets so anxious and vomits a whole bunch before scans and appointments. You would think that it's him who has the morning sickness :haha:)


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck lala! 

My doctor said I'll get my results of the NT scan 2 weeks after.

I still definitely don't feel like there's a baby in there, even when I had my first scan. I mean, it just looked like a blob then. Maybe if it actually looks like a baby when I have my next scan then I'll think differently?!

I have the worst headache today. Had to call in sick to work today - first time this pregnancy. It's my 3rd day of this headache and it's killing me. Then this morning my cat broke his toe and he has to have it amputated (see ya later $750) so I'm feeling stressed about that. Then when I got home from the vet I vomited everything up that I've eaten this morning. 

Just feeling crap. Sorry for the negative post.


----------



## LittleLala

Aw Buffy :hugs: it's ok sometimes you need to vent. Sorry you have a bad headache- pregnancy headaches a re awful, and panadol is useless. Wow so much money for your cat's toe. How did he break it?? How do you think your cat will be with the baby? Out cat is very, very protective of me and attacks my husband, so we have to re home him before baby arrives, it is too much of a risk. It makes me cry. At least our dog is amazing.


----------



## Buffyx

He was sitting up on our surfboard rack which is beside our bathroom window. The dogs next door must have seen/heard him up there and started barking. I think he panicked and fell/jumped and on the way down, his foot got caught in our fly screen window and it ripped his toe and twisted it around the wrong way & the bone was poking through. He was crying heaps and with the dogs barking next door, we woke up to find him still stuck in the fly screen. It is a lot of money and my husband doesn't particularly like cats so he was reluctant to pay that money, but it was awful and we can't leave him like that. 

He will be fine when a baby comes. Although hubby doesn't like cats (his family cat is INSANE) he actually always says that our cat is good for a cat! I have agreed we won't get another one when he passes. He's only 2 though!

We also have 2 dogs which 98% of the time live outside but they are gentle and loving, amazing dogs!! Our staffy might get a little jealous because he's super needy, but I think he will be ok :) I couldn't imagine having to re home any of my babies.


----------



## Buffyx

Looking forward to hearing about your scan soon lala.

Also as if my day couldnt get any worse, I've been bitten by a spider now! Ugh.


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> Looking forward to hearing about your scan soon lala.
> 
> Also as if my day couldnt get any worse, I've been bitten by a spider now! Ugh.

Ah the joys of living in Australia! Haha sorry it's just so typical! Hope you're okay. Your poor cat! Haha I have a staffy x shar pei, he is the best dog in the world. When we are inside, he is inside, when we aren't home he is outside. He is so great, my stupid mean cat picks on him all the time and my dog just sits there and takes it haha


----------



## LittleLala

Scan went well today!! I'm glad I took the whole day off because it was so busy, it took HOURS! Crazy. 
Baby was wiggling around soooo much it was amazing to watch :) oh and I got my results on my papers right afterwards and I'm low risk yay :) will try to attach a pic. Baby was moving so much that the tech was having a hard time getting good photos haha.

Awww I tried to attach a pic and it says the file is too large?? :(


----------



## LittleLala

I cropped it so it fit now :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Buffyx

Awwwww!! So amazing!!! I'm glad all went well.

I have a staffy x as well :) But he is cross with a kelpie, so he's pretty insane haha. I also have a German Shepherd, and have been looking after my brother in laws shepherd as well. It would be way too insane to have all of those animals inside!! Lol 
The staffy sleeps on the bed when we look after the German shepherd.


----------



## LittleLala

Omg I can't believe how excitable a staffy kelpie cross would be!!!


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies,

Great baby pic* LaLa*, glad everything went well.

I've been a bit MIA. Caught a cold from one of my lovely students (ok...a student that I go to her house to work with 2 hours a week and last time I went she was soooo sick and had snot all over the place that she promptly kept wiping her face and then grabbing me with her snotty hands. Seriously, parents...don't infect other people. I'm so annoyed with her for not cancelling.) I ended up staying home from work yesterday to rest. Feeling better today, but still a little congested and coughing since I can't really take anything. 

All seems to be well on my end. I have my monthly doctor appointment tomorrow. I think I'm going alone as my boyfriend has work and I feel bad making my mom drive almost an hour to meet me. I'm pretty sure nothing extra exciting is happening so its not like anyone will be missing anything. I'm waiting for the results of my 2 blood tests (from the NT scan and the Materniti21)...should get the NT bloodwork this week. The other probably not until early next week. 

I have a 6 year old goldendoodle (golden retriever/standard poodle mix). He's adorable and loves me and those closest to me, but he hates strangers coming into the house and he doesn't have a lot of patience. If he's ready to go out back, he expects to go right then. I'm planning on getting a trainer soon to come to the house to help me work with him because I'm terrified he will think the baby is a stranger and not warm up to it. He's the weirdest dog, some things he is so chill about and others he goes insane.


----------



## wonders10

Got my Materniti21 results! Completely unexpectedly early as she told me 10 days to 2 weeks and it's been just a week!

Great news!

All negative for the trisomies and It's a GIRL!!! I knew it!


----------



## Praying4BB

Yay Wonders!!! You called that for sure! :thumbup:

What a cutie Lala, so so glad all went well for you! :flower:

Buffy- Hope you are having a better day today and your headache is gone. So sorry about your kitty's toe... yikes.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Yay Wonders!!! So excited for you and your little pink bundle:) Glad to hear she's healthy as well!! Have you thought of any girl names yet?

Also congrats to Lala and praying for the awesome scans! It's amazing to see how big and baby-like these babes are becoming!

Buffy, I'm sorry you have a rough day yesterday, hope today is better for you!!
I have an awesome orange cat named Sharkbait and an American Bulldog X named Mongo. He's just turned 6 months and he's an amazing dog. He mostly stays outside and when he's in with us he kind of stays in designated areas. I'm not worried about him with the baby at all cuz I'll always be there to keep an eye on them or he'll be outside! I am a little nervous about the cat cuz he's so curious I could see him getting all up in the baby's face or trying to jump in the bassinet and crib. He never scratches though which is great! 

AFM - It was all a lie! My temporary "better" feeling was basically an evil trick to lull me into a false sense of security. Been feeling crap the last few days. Luckily, it's kind of turning into a pattern where I feel pretty decent in the morning and then it progressively goes downhill until bedtime. This is good for working but bad for cleaning house and cooking dinners. Poor hubby:( How's everyone else's MS going? Anyone starting to feel better approaching 2nd tri?


----------



## Buffyx

Wonders: congratulations!! That is such exciting news. If your intuition was right, I wonder if mine is :haha:

Sweetpea: my m/s started getting better around 9 weeks, as in, just not every single day. The past two days I've vomited and had a headache but before that I had a couple of days of feeling good. I have a constant "yucky" feeling all day and don't feel 100% right. I think that still might count as morning sickness?! I don't know. I hope it gets better for you soon!! Also sharkbait is such a funny name! How did you come up with that?! Lol
My cat is Zeus, and my staffy is Odin. My shepherd is Buffy :flower:

I woke up today feeling much better, thanks guys! Hopefully I can get through work today without that sneaky headache coming back to get me.


----------



## pihabella

Buffy- Sorry to hear about the crappy day. Have you thought about getting pet insurance? I pay about $12/month and get 70% of my vet bills back so I end up saving money as my dog gets herself into trouble all the time (she once poisoned herself getting into our compost heap!). I know how you feel re the headache. I had one both days over the weekend and it was awful! Finally caved and took a panadol as I wasn't able to do anything but lie down and I had too much to get done! 

My MS has been much better these last few weeks, just evenings mostly but I still try and eat some dinner as my partner has been putting lots of effort into yummy healthy meals for us. I still have this yucky dry mouth a lot of the day though so I just drink lots of water to compensate.

Congrats on the scan results Lala and Wonders. Very exciting that you are having a girl Wonders! 

My partner and I are probably going to move to NZ in July when I am about 7 months or so, so that we can raise bub around my friends and family. We are really sad but it looks like we may have to leave my dog here in Aus for a number of reasons. She is very unsure of children (she might get used to a baby I know), and she really scared me recently when she killed a number of our backyard chickens- I know its instinct but still I just can't risk her harming our baby. Finally, we are moving in with my parents until we get settled and they have a cat, and Bree chases cats so really no option there. She is a lovely dog and lots of fun, but she just isn't suited to a home with small children (or small animals it would seem), so we will have to re-home her. Very sad as I brought her over from NZ with me when we moved 4 years ago and she has been my constant companion through thick and thin. Really hope we can do her justice and find her an awesome new home.


----------



## LittleLala

Omg wonders congratulations!!! :wohoo: :pink: amazing news!! Are you telling friends and family the sex yet? 

Sweet pea- ah morning sickness sucks, doesn't it? Blah! Stupid body giving you false hope haha. I hope it leaves soooon! I just had the last 3 days off, and now I am back at work today. It's the busiest time of year for us (I work in a jewellery store and its nearly Valentine's Day) so work is no fun :(

Buffy- I'm glad you're feeling better today :) x

Piha- so sorry you have to rehome your dog :( I know how hard it is to rehome a pet... But honestly can't imagine how much harder it is to rehome a dog. I just love my dog so much... :hugs: good luck with the move to NZ.


----------



## Buffyx

Pihabella - yes we did actually have insurance but we decided not to keep it in the end. I'm not sure, but maybe we will get it again. It's just that with 3 animals, by the time we pay health insurance and probably not even use it, we will end up paying what it costs anyway for 1 of them to go to the vet..if you know what I mean?! I would probably get it for one pet if that's all we had.
Sucks that you have to rehome your dog. I couldn't do it.

Wonders: I'm excited to hear if you're thinking of any names !


----------



## LittleLala

Blah girls I just had a massive freak out. 
I think it was just really due to being so emotional and drained from sickness and hungry because I haven't been able to keep food down today, but I just cried and cried and cried after getting off the phone. I called my private OB and then my private health insurance, and this pregnancy was going to cost me at least $5000 out of pocket, and that's if everything goes as planned :( and I have the top private health insurance that the company provides! It just seems ridiculous. I can't justify spending that much and when I already spend so much on my health insurance each year anyway :shrug:
So I think I will cancel those plans and go public now. Are any of you Aussie girls going public? I heard it is good, I just have never used the public system before so I don't know how it is or what to expect really. I've booked an appointment with my gp for Sunday so I will talk to him about everything. 
Feeling very down, very emotional and just exhausted.


----------



## Buffyx

Lala- seriously do not stress. I've had private health insurance my whole life, and recently dropped OB/GYN off it to make it cheaper. My sister in law has had 3 of her kids in a public hospital and that's what I'm doing. The exact reason I didn't keep that part of my insurance is because I heard you're still thousands out of pocket. What's the point? Seriously don't worry about something like that. Everything will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> Lala- seriously do not stress. I've had private health insurance my whole life, and recently dropped OB/GYN off it to make it cheaper. My sister in law has had 3 of her kids in a public hospital and that's what I'm doing. The exact reason I didn't keep that part of my insurance is because I heard you're still thousands out of pocket. What's the point? Seriously don't worry about something like that. Everything will be fine. :hugs:

Thank you


----------



## wonders10

LittleLala said:


> Omg wonders congratulations!!! :wohoo: :pink: amazing news!! Are you telling friends and family the sex yet?

I've told my family and they are SO excited! My sister in law even had a dream it was a girl a few weeks ago! I've told a few people at work and if they ask later on, I have no issue telling them. I wasn't planning a special party or anything so its fun just spilling the beans randomly to people. I also just finally told work yesterday so that's been exciting!



Buffyx said:


> Wonders: I'm excited to hear if you're thinking of any names !

I've got a short list but I'm not sure the boyfriend is on board with any of them. He threw out some names that I hate so we will definitely have some compromising lol. I think I have the edge though :winkwink:




LittleLala said:


> Blah girls I just had a massive freak out.
> I think it was just really due to being so emotional and drained from sickness and hungry because I haven't been able to keep food down today, but I just cried and cried and cried after getting off the phone. I called my private OB and then my private health insurance, and this pregnancy was going to cost me at least $5000 out of pocket, and that's if everything goes as planned :( and I have the top private health insurance that the company provides! It just seems ridiculous. I can't justify spending that much and when I already spend so much on my health insurance each year anyway :shrug:
> So I think I will cancel those plans and go public now. Are any of you Aussie girls going public? I heard it is good, I just have never used the public system before so I don't know how it is or what to expect really. I've booked an appointment with my gp for Sunday so I will talk to him about everything.
> Feeling very down, very emotional and just exhausted.

I know nothing about healthcare in other countries but :hugs:, hope Buffy reassured you and it will all be ok!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Aww Lala I'm sorry that you're struggling with that:( I don't know anything about it either as I'm up in Canada. Public health can't be too bad down there though right? 
Yesterday ended up being a pretty good day in terms of MS but I'm feeling it already a bit today. Will probably sneak out of work early if I can:) I've been using my Doppler lots lately, it's become pretty easy for me to find the heartbeat. I just love it!! I can an appointment on Feb 19th and after that, I will feel free to tell the world. Anyone else getting ready to make an announcement? I don't think we'll do a facebook thing but who knows!


----------



## wonders10

Pretty much everyone around me knows. I actually told 2 of the teacher assistants at my school today and they got so excited and hugged me, we are not close or anything. Made me get all choked up. It makes me realize how truly amazing and exciting all this is...sometimes I forget the reality of it, I'm having a baby!

My niece and nephew (14 and 12) don't know yet, but will next time I see them - I wanted to wait until I was past the early days and my sister in law wants me to tell them in person, with cupcakes and confetti or something lol. I will probably do something on facebook, but not until I'm even farther along. Maybe the halfway point or something?


----------



## Praying4BB

SweetPea3200 said:


> Anyone else getting ready to make an announcement? I don't think we'll do a facebook thing but who knows!

We will be after this weekend!! We should have the genetic screening results back by then and my NT scan last week was the last time I'll see them until our anatomy scan on March 23rd (which I could possibly be the size of a small house by then). So we're going to start telling folks next week. Family and a couple good friends already know, but I'm so ready to tell everyone! We will probably do a Facebook announcement too just because we've lived all over the world and it's been hard to keep up with all our friends except through social media. It will be weird having everyone know and it just makes everything so much more real! :flower:

Awww, I want to get a Doppler so bad! So great you can check up on your little one all the time!!


----------



## pihabella

I will be going public in NZ- I have heard great things from my friends there. Its all completely free, including any scans etc. They really look after mums! 

I had a terrible night last night- thunderstorms here and my dog was pacing around the house or trying to jump on the bed, grrrrr! We tried locking her out of our room but she just kept bumping the door. I already get up a few times to pee, but I am so tired this morning from broken sleep- I guess I should get used to it huh! I also was feeling really bloated and yuck when I went to bed after I had a soup with lots of pulses and beans for lunch and it gave me grief all afternoon! The joys of pregnancy!!!


----------



## Buffyx

I had a couple of surgeries - my knee & for lady problems in public hospital and have lived to tell the tale! It's really not much different. You will probably just have to share a room.

I'm 12 weeks today (hopefully!) and I have my scan on the 17th. I'm dying now because I knew I just wanted to get to 12 weeks, and now I can't even tell anyone until I know everything is ok in there. It is so frustrating, and keeps feeling even further & further away!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lala I am going to Mater mother's public and I also had my daughter there almost 15 years ago. It's a good hospital. 

Waiting for my harmony test results... it's killing me. I should have known 3 weeks ago :( but now I can barely sleep as I am back over in the Caribbean so the hospital will email me my results. It's been a week so every single time I get an email, my heart stops lol... it's driving me nuts!!!


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies,

I had my monthly dr visit yesterday. All seems ok. Apparently I have an anterior placenta so she couldn't get the heartbeat on doppler but she did do a quick scan and saw our girl doing some twists in there. I also got a very nice lecture about making sure I don't gain too much weight since I'm already a little "plump". I'm very sensitive about my weight as I've had weight and food issues most of my life so while I know she is totally right, I felt very down about it. 

And I had a weird brown watery discharge this morning, but nothing since and I've been in the bathroom twice. Very strange. Just monitoring it since I literally just saw baby and all is well.


----------



## Praying4BB

So glad your appt went well Wonders! Could the brown be leftover from any "checks" they did? (if they did any)


----------



## wonders10

Praying4BB said:


> So glad your appt went well Wonders! Could the brown be leftover from any "checks" they did? (if they did any)

No pelvic exams, no sex and she didn't even push hard on my belly with doppler or ultrasound :shrug:


----------



## Praying4BB

So strange! Sorry you are having to deal with that :(


----------



## SweetPea3200

Sounds like everything is great wonders! The worst part about spotting is that it could be at any time for any reason. I honestly dream about it at night and when I get up to pee I'm convinced there will be pink or brown. So far, nothing. Sorry she lectured you about the weight thing:( Must be frustrating. I feel like a lot of people don't realize that women are a lot more aware of their own body issues than other people. We never need to be told to watch our weight cuz we are already so aware of it. I'm sure you are doing everything you can to keep your little one healthy! 

I'm still trying to decide if we'll do a facebook announcement. I'm not one for being the center of attention but I'm thinking of saying something subtle like "I've been walking around with my pant button undone for a month and no one has even noticed!" lol. It's either that or I'll have to call-up/email all of the aunts, uncles, cousins, grandparents, and semi-close friends to let them know. That sounds like a pain!


----------



## LittleLala

Buffy- aw I know how much you've been wanting this scan... It just seems to have taken forever doesn't it? Less than a week away now :) 

Caribbean- I'm going to mater as well. I'm such a stalker. Lol. Awww I hope you get your results of your harmony test ASAP!! 

Wonders- sorry you're spotting (so strange) and that the dr spoke about your weight. I'm lucky that I've been with my gp for a while and he has been through my weight ups and downs and everything with me, so he is very sensitive about it :hugs: so great you saw your baby wiggle :)

Sweet pea- lol I like your subtle Facebook idea. I wasn't a fan of the thought of putting it on Facebook, but it wS just so much easier than calling everyone lol. My dh makes woodworking videos and puts them on fb a lot, so he made this little stand which he then placed the ultrasound pic into at the end, and posted that calling it "my best creation yet (and Lara helped)" lol


----------



## pihabella

I love these ideas for announcements! The main reason I wanted to do an announcement is that my partner and I are from two different countries, and have lived in a few others, so we have people around the world we would like to know our news. FB just makes it easier than a massive email list, or calling everyone. It is a bit weird to us as we are the first generation to use social media, but maybe its just the new method to do these things (if you are happy to do it). Some of my friends have, and others haven't, but I am ok with the idea and so is my partner. My mum has already told half of my home town anyway!

Sorry to hear about spotting and weight issues (or insensitive doctors), we are always on high alert I think to what is going on in our bodies.

So I wonder if we should lighten this thread a bit and maybe point out the things that we are enjoying about pregnancy so far? What are you most looking forward to (apart from the gorgeous wee bub at the end)? What nice things are your partners doing to look after you/make things easier?

Personally, I am loving the bigger boobs (I am usually and A-cup but now a C! Whoop whoop). Also loving having a bit of a secret from everyone (for another week or so at least). I guess I also love feeling that I am capable of creating another life, feel more like a woman that ever before (I am not particularly girly). I am looking forward to this next step in my life, a break from academia, the ups and downs, being supported by friends and family, and finally being a mum (for some reason I never pictured myself having children, until I met my partner and everything just clicked). He has been so great, cooking for me, giving me massages when I get sore muscles or back, driving me to uni so I don't have to bus, doing the dishes every night (he won't let me near them!), carrying things for me....he is just so excited to be a dad! He talks to our baby already through my belly lol.

How about you ladies??


----------



## wonders10

First off, not even a speck of anything brown or discolored after that one time this morning. :shrug: I'm not complaining, glad it stopped, but so weird! 

Let's see...what am I enjoying? Even though I got the weight lecture and my skin is breaking out, I feel a lot more confident in a lot of things. Like, I have this amazing superpower to grow a human lol. And I love that my baby is bringing so much joy to people. Ladies at work that I barely talk to are hugging me and beaming when I tell them! And it is very cute to see my boyfriend get excited about the baby. We have a mutual coworker and she told me he cannot stop talking about it at work and was talking about names yesterday!


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies!

Guess who is 13 weeks today? Me! :happydance:

I've been feeling pretty happy yesterday and today, and I'm looking forward to the long weekend. A sweet teacher at work even bought me an adorable, soft baby blanket - my first baby item! But in the back of my head I keep remembering that a year ago this weekend is when we found out our little peanut's heart had stopped. Such a crappy time, but I'm really trying not to let myself dwell on it and focus on all the happy times ahead :thumbup:.

How's everyone else?


----------



## SweetPea3200

YAY for 13 weeks! That's so exciting for you:) I still have another week and 2 days to get there but that's okay! 
What am I enjoying? I like that I have a few occasional days without feeling sick and I like that I'm getting a little belly already. Other than that, I honestly am just looking forward to feeling better and entering the second trimester. I also can't wait to see the little bean again at 20 weeks! Hope everyone else is doing well:)


----------



## Buffyx

That's awesome wonders! And cute that your boyfriend is so excited. I'm so glad :flower:

Meanwhile we are both still pretending this isn't happening to me & avoid talking about it at all costs. If everything is ok on Tuesday at my scan, then I'll be ready to get excited and talk about it. And we will be telling people :) 

Happy Valentine's Day! :flow: Hubby brought me home some flowers last night. I'm about to get up and cook him breakfast in bed & we will probably go out for lunch before he has to work tonight. We don't really celebrate Valentine's Day anyway, but still fun to do something little for eachother.

As for how I'm feeling: depressed about my weight gain in the first trimester. Also still nauseous but haven't vomited since Tuesday. And I think I might have heart burn?! I've never had it before so I'm not entirely sure. Also just starving 24 hours a day.


----------



## Buffyx

I had such a good day today! We went to the gym this morning after breakfast, and then we went out for lunch & then for a long walk along the beach. Feeling so good for getting out there & exercising. Tomorrow we are going back to the beach and I'm going to do lots of stair walking up & down while hubby takes the dogs for a run along the beach. Feeling motivated :thumbup:


----------



## pihabella

Good luck tomorrow Buffy! I am sure it will all be fine and you guys can start getting super excited as you get into the second trimester! Mine is on Thursday morning, first thing. Counting down the days now!


----------



## Buffyx

Thankyou!! I'm so nervous. Today is dragging, and my scan isn't until midday tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

Good luck for your scan Buffy, it'll be so great to see your little one move around! X

And it'll soon be Thursday pihabella :) very exciting!


----------



## Praying4BB

Hi ladies! Happy belated Valentine's! Congrats on 2nd tri Wonders! Buffy, glad you are feeling up to exercising and I hope your scan goes well today. Pihabella, so glad yours is coming up too! How exciting for your both! :flower:

Over the weekend, hubs and I were in the mountains at a marriage retreat...really great to reconnect with him and get off the grid for a few days. We had this great idea to hike to the top of this mountain to take our babies announcement picture. I definitely underestimated how much of a toll it would take on my body! :dohh: It took me sooo long to make it up there and now I am so sore, sorer than I've been even after a marathon. We got the shot though and DH was so patient with me! I am in love with the little baby Deuter backpacks. They had blue and pink ones too, but we had to go with green for now :thumbup: DH is out in the garage now teaching himself some new woodworking things. He's decided he's going to build the babies cribs. I love than man. 

Hope everyone is starting to feel better! My nausea has subsided but I am still sleeping about 16 hours a day :sleep:
 



Attached Files:







Babies Announcement.JPG
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my goodness Praying! That is way too cute!! I love those little backpacks!! :flower:

And I'm laughing at how much you struggled up that hill. I have been walking like I have a stick up my butt now for 2 days because my legs are SO sore from my weekend of exercising :haha:


----------



## Praying4BB

OMG. It. was. so. hard. DH put a pillow and sleeping bag in my pack to make it look full so it couldn't have been more than 10 lbs with the frame. I was completely out of breath every 2 minutes. Took forever. But it did feel good to get up and out and do something active! I will just be paying for it this next week :haha:


----------



## pihabella

Love it Praying! Very cute! So glad others are struggling with exercising like we used to as well. I was running and walking pretty regularly and horse-riding on weekends before I got my BFP, and have been trying to keep those up, but everything seems like so much more effort these days! I am still walking heaps but running and riding has gotten harder with the growing bump and so I am easing off those. Will try to get more into swimming soon I think instead.


----------



## LittleLala

Aww praying that is so cute!! I love the little bears on the sides too! :) eek! So exciting to let everyone know. 
We have booked to go to a beautiful mountain retreat with some friends in the middle of May. I love the clean and cool air up there... But I just know that I will totally struggle with the beautiful walks haha. I'll be right at the end of second tri and really hoping I have a bump.

Ooh Buffy today is the big day!!! Sooo exciting :D


----------



## pihabella

How'd it go Buffy???


----------



## Buffyx

It went amazing! We are so happy :) Measuring on target!!


----------



## LittleLala

I'm so happy that your scan went well Buffy :flower: was baby moving around? What was she/he measuring? 

So we put up an ad to re home our cat today :( I am so sad about it.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Sorry about your kitty Lala :(

Buffy I'm glad to hear everything is wonderful! 

Praying love the announcement! 

Just on my phone so hard to flick pages back mid post to jog my memory but hi to everyone :)

Still waiting for my harmony test results. Seriously I am about to lose my f#&@ing mind. It's 5 weeks since my first blood test. I should have known more than 3 weeks ago now... I still haven't announced and I'm into my 16th week :( so upset that I've been screwed around and everyone else is like ohh I got my results in 7 days tee hee. :growlmad:


----------



## LittleLala

Wow Caribbean that is terrible. I can't believe that they've made you wait for so long.
16 weeks wow, so far along. Very exciting.


----------



## pihabella

Congrats Buffy! Awesome news! Mine is in 24 hours! I dreamed last night that I ran away from the waiting room as I was so scared something was going to be wrong, and my partner had to convince me all would be ok so I would go through with it. Lol, hope that doesn't happen in real life :) When do you get NT results?

So sorry that you have been mucked around Caribbean! Very frustrating!


----------



## LittleLala

Hahaha pihabella that's too funny :haha: don't worry, everything will be perfect! <3


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck pihabella!! :flower:

Lala heart rate was 150bpm and baby was waving and moving a little, but I think it takes after his dad because it seemed pretty placid and happy just laying around :haha: We had to go for a walk and get something to eat and come back because the baby wouldn't move in to the right position for the NT measurement. 

Also they were running 45 minutes late and my bladder was sooooo full. I was in so much pain! So the tech let me go to the bathroom. I could have kissed her :p


----------



## LittleLala

That's funny Buffy. I was told not to bother with drinking water this time and I have a much bigger belly than you so it's weird you had to! But my scanner was shaking my tummy all around (pretty vigorously!) and telling buns to move, trying to get baby to move to the correct positions haha. It was funny but also weird.


----------



## spicyorange

I didn't know this group existed but it's perfect for me as I don't really feel like I fit in with the August it the September groups as I'm sure either 29/8 or 2/9 depending what scan you go on! How you ladies don't mind me joining in. Great to have people and my stage. 
I had my scan Monday.


----------



## LittleLala

Welcome spicyorange :hi:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Through my fog of baby brain, I think I remember the midwife saying it can be up to 14 days for my result, and I was incorrectly thinking 7 days (another place) so now it's been 13 days and I am so anxious thinking this test has also messed up :( I haven't announced as my announcement is gender specific.. I can barely sleep as the midwife will email me the results, during Aussie business hours, which of course starts at 11pm for me! So I am waking every couple of hours to peek at my phone :dohh: I am going CrAzYYYYYYY :wacko: :wacko:

Here are my gender specific announcements anyway (I took our names out) I took the pictures on Valentine's Day, when my husband and I went to Trunk Bay in St. John. It was difficult as a rogue wave would come up and wash the shoes away and my husband would run scurrying into the ocean to retrieve them :haha:



https://oi57.tinypic.com/2aklo2d.jpg


https://oi57.tinypic.com/332ysl0.jpg


I just have to continue waiting to see which one I get to use!

I also received a call from my Doctor's surgery saying the Mater Hospital has requested I do an early Glucose Tolerance Test... which sucks but that also means they would have accepted me!!! Right??


----------



## wonders10

spicyorange said:


> I didn't know this group existed but it's perfect for me as I don't really feel like I fit in with the August it the September groups as I'm sure either 29/8 or 2/9 depending what scan you go on! How you ladies don't mind me joining in. Great to have people and my stage.
> I had my scan Monday.

Welcome!



CaribbeanBaby said:


> Through my fog of baby brain, I think I remember the midwife saying it can be up to 14 days for my result, and I was incorrectly thinking 7 days (another place) so now it's been 13 days and I am so anxious thinking this test has also messed up :( I haven't announced as my announcement is gender specific.. I can barely sleep as the midwife will email me the results, during Aussie business hours, which of course starts at 11pm for me! So I am waking every couple of hours to peek at my phone :dohh: I am going CrAzYYYYYYY :wacko: :wacko:
> 
> Here are my gender specific announcements anyway (I took our names out) I took the pictures on Valentine's Day, when my husband and I went to Trunk Bay in St. John. It was difficult as a rogue wave would come up and wash the shoes away and my husband would run scurrying into the ocean to retrieve them :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> https://oi57.tinypic.com/2aklo2d.jpg
> 
> 
> https://oi57.tinypic.com/332ysl0.jpg
> 
> 
> I just have to continue waiting to see which one I get to use!
> 
> I also received a call from my Doctor's surgery saying the Mater Hospital has requested I do an early Glucose Tolerance Test... which sucks but that also means they would have accepted me!!! Right??

Love your announcements! Do you have a guess what baby is? I really hope you get your test results soon! I'd be so frustrated too! And I'm really jealous of you even though I live in Florida lol, would love to be in the Caribbean right now. I had to cancel a cruise for March after I got pregnant and I'm feeling a little down about it.


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies,

I haven't posted in a few days. Sorry if this is a repeat for those on the FB group...I started brown spotting again over the weekend and Sunday night it was light pink. My boyfriend and I went to the dr on Monday and she could see the brown blood still in there. And she tried the Doppler and I heard her heart beating nice and strong! She sent me for an ultrasound with the perinatologist right away and that went well too. Baby was using my uterus as a trampoline lol. Placenta is high and attached properly, no clots anywhere, she said she couldn't see any cause for the bleeding. Long story short, I'm on bed rest until the spotting stops. It's still there, brown only when I wipe, super light. Thought I'd be able to go back to work tomorrow but I'm not sure as I want it stopped completely before I go back. But so happy all seems well. Guess I'm one of the oddballs that has unexplained bleeding during pregnancy!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm glad the baby is doing well! Just rest up and hopefully it's just old blood being shed slowly but too thin on the wall to be noticed? (no idea about these things)

I am thinking this is a girl, but I can only be 50% correct lol

That sucks you had to cancel the cruise.. you're always welcome to come down for a visit :D


----------



## spicyorange

wonders10 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Guess I'm one of the oddballs that has unexplained bleeding during pregnancy!

I'm like you I've had bleeding at a couple if intervals so far, hoping I don't get any more but I think some people are just bleeders! Glad everything is ok though.

Caribbean I love your photo, so cute!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh My Gosh! Can't believe how much I've missed in the past few days! Praying and Caribbean, your announcements are amazing! I can't wait for your results either Caribbean, finding out the gender is so exciting! I really hope you hear something today.
Ladies struggling with exercise, I'm with you! I've been seeing a Chiropractor for my hip and lower back pain :( I honestly thought being active would help loosen it up and make it feel better. Boy was I wrong! After my amazing valentine's day of walking the dog, walking downtown, and doing yard work, I could barely walk! It's unseasonably warm up here right now though so I really enjoyed the sunshine and heat. It made me think about how amazing this summer is going to be, just going to need to invest in a good maternity swimsuit! 
Welcome SpicyOrange! I'm in the same boat as you. Based on LMP DD would be August 30th but they bumped it back to September 1st at the first ultrasound. If I do an announcement I won't even know what month to put! I'll probably put September to be on the safe side. I hear ladies usually go overdue for their first babe. 
Hope everyone else is doing well. Glad to hear scans are going well for Buffy and Wonders. Wonders, totally weird about the spotting. I hope it goes away for you today! 
Ladies who have older kids, is this pregnancy similar to your previous one(s) so far, or completely different?


----------



## Praying4BB

Love the announcement Caribbean- so perfect for y'all! Can't wait to hear if it's a boy or girl! 

Buffy- so glad your scan went well; Pihabella- sending happy thoughts your way today! :happydance:

Wonders- so sorry to hear about the spotting again, I know how nerve racking it is. (Uhg, and TMI alert) I have pink spotting for a few hours after big bowel movements- almost like the straining is causing blood to come through my cervix. I went to see the OB after the first episode and with them finding out everything was alright with no explanation for the bleed, I haven't reported it anymore. I finally nailed it down to the "going" issue, but still think the blood has to be coming from somewhere right? I have another appointment Tues so I will ask again then. It's happened three times now and I am trying not to worry- I feel that if the high risk doctor said everything is okay, then I just need to relax and trust them. But having to go #2 is a significant emotional event now :wacko:


----------



## pihabella

Hey ladies, scan went really well! So stoked as everything looked fine and he/she even measured one day older- so now due Sep 1st as well!! Heart rate of 155bpm. Will have to wait on NT results but he said the measurements he took on the neck looked fine and so did nasal bone. Phew! Will get our video tonight when the clinic uploads it!!! I cried the whole way through, but then I knew I would!


----------



## pihabella

Just downloaded scan pics! Here is one of them!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## spicyorange

Congrats Caribbean!!


----------



## LittleLala

So glad your scan went well pihabella! Such a good quality pic too!! Yay :) 

Ooh Caribbean so happy for you being team pink! :pink: congrats!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

SweetPea3200 said:


> Ladies who have older kids, is this pregnancy similar to your previous one(s) so far, or completely different?

So far, it's pretty much the exact same. I have been nauseous but not throwing up, I can still eat most of the time.. although my last one was 15 years ago so I am going by a long distant memory lol I do remember my MS clearing up at exactly 13 weeks and now I am 15 weeks and I still feel a bit erky perky but nothing compared to what some women seem to be dealing with!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

pihabella said:


> Just downloaded scan pics! Here is one of them!

Yay! Baby bean pics.. so precious :)


----------



## wonders10

pihabella said:


> Just downloaded scan pics! Here is one of them!

Hi baby! :baby:



CaribbeanBaby said:


> :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Yay! Welcome to team pink! :happydance:


----------



## SweetPea3200

pihabella what an amazing pic! That bean looks adorable:):)
Caribbean woo hoo!!! I wonder if this will be a thread of pink! I have heard that sickness usually lasts longer with the second baby but I'm really hoping that's not true. At this point, I don't know how I'll convince myself to be pregnant again lol. If I was like praying, I would be able to just stop at two! Everyone keeps telling me you block most of it out, including the labour, so I'm hoping that happens for me!


----------



## Praying4BB

Yay Caribbean! Glad you found out and hooray for PINK! 

Piha, so glad everything went well with your scan! SUCH a great quality pic! Any leanings as to boy or girl?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I don't know... my last one was 15 years ago and I still remember some of it. I am having cesarean this time, so it will be a whole new experience for me!


----------



## pihabella

Thanks ladies and congrats Caribbean on finding out that you are having a girl! Our family histories would suggest that we are having a boy, but me and my partner (and his mum) all have this feeling that we are having a girl too. Time will tell!

Question: We are almost all about to enter or are in second tri now- do we keep this thread or start another one? Or just change title to second tri? I am with a few others in that our babies could be born in Sep or Aug so don't feel I fit into either of those forum groups.


----------



## spicyorange

Personally I think we should just change the title.


----------



## LittleLala

How is everyone feeling? 
I haven't been sick for 2 days-- this is a big deal!!! :dance:
I had cramping all afternoon and night and it got quite painful so I used the doppler to reassure me. I couldn't find the heartbeat for quite a while and I could see dh getting anxious. Then I heard it very faintly... So I kept the doppler in that spot, and it think baby must've been moving a lot because then outta nowhere it got SO loud :D silly baby scaring me like that!!


----------



## spicyorange

I'm finally feeling less tired but I've had a good deal if cramps today, I'm but worried though I think is best everything streaching it was just uncomfortable as I sat in the car for 3hrs.


----------



## Buffyx

Piha - congrats! What an amazing picture :flower:

Caribbean - congratulations! A baby girl! That's so exciting :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone :hi: 

Just checking in. See how everyone is doing. 

Congrats on the gender reveals and any new pregnancies I've missed xx


----------



## spicyorange

I'm really struggling today, I don't want to go to sleep again as I've slept to much already and I won't sleep properly tonight but I feel unable to move from my bed and I feel icky


----------



## pihabella

I know how you feel, have had days like that myself! I have found that you just have to accept that you have good and bad days and make the most of those days when you do have energy! 

I had a bit of a scare yesterday- we went down to a creek for a swim and as I was standing on the shoreline I literally stood on a snake! Luckily I had gumboots on so most of my legs were covered! I shrieked like a little girl and jumped back into the water, but that brought my dog running and she just stood exactly where it had been, looking concerned. My partner and I had to grab her and pull her in so she wouldn't be bitten! Ahhh so scary! Was still shaking about 30 mins later back at the house! 
Apart from that- a great weekend! We did our fb announcement and feel so loved with all of the well wishes and congratulations!


----------



## Buffyx

That is so scary! I hate snakes so much.

That's great that you're feeling better lala.

As for me, I've got a migraine. I've had it since yesterday. Usually this pregnancy they've been going for 3 days at a time. 

I've just been to the doctor & got my NT results back. Everything looks great there. But, I do have a UTI so I'm on antibiotics for that now. Also my blood pressure was a bit high 146/90 so I have to go back tomorrow to have it monitored.


----------



## spicyorange

Buffyx said:


> That is so scary! I hate snakes so much.
> 
> That's great that you're feeling better lala.
> 
> As for me, I've got a migraine. I've had it since yesterday. Usually this pregnancy they've been going for 3 days at a time.
> 
> I've just been to the doctor & got my NT results back. Everything looks great there. But, I do have a UTI so I'm on antibiotics for that now. Also my blood pressure was a bit high 146/90 so I have to go back tomorrow to have it monitored.

Yay for the nt results boo for the migraine and uti. How your feel better soon!


----------



## wonders10

Buffyx said:


> As for me, I've got a migraine. I've had it since yesterday. Usually this pregnancy they've been going for 3 days at a time.
> 
> I've just been to the doctor & got my NT results back. Everything looks great there. But, I do have a UTI so I'm on antibiotics for that now. Also my blood pressure was a bit high 146/90 so I have to go back tomorrow to have it monitored.

Migraines are the worst! I used to get them a lot as a kid and now just randomly as an adult. I've been getting some annoying headaches this pregnancy but luckily no migraines yet. Hope you're feeling better today.

:happydance: for the NT results! Hope you're not suffering too much with the UTI. I remember you posting this on facebook, but never replied. Did they recheck your blood pressure after you spoke with dr for the results? Was it high at your first visit? I remember at my very first appt, I was SO nervous and my BP was high, according to the nurse, so she waited a bit and talked to me about other things and then retook it, totally normal. Hope it was just nerves causing it to be high!


----------



## wonders10

AFM, I had a really nice weekend with the boyfriend although these pesky headaches are getting really annoying! On Saturday, I actually broke down and took one tylenol. Then laid down with some ice. It took the edge off but still was in pain. 

I feel like my lower abdomen is starting to pop a little. I can definitely feel something hard down there so I think the bump is coming. Hard to tell when you had a bump even before you were pregnant lol. My boobs have been sore the past few days, just a little, but they haven't hurt in weeks so I guess they are having a growth spurt or something. 

I'm getting a little stressed about my boyfriend's family. His sister is nice, but very selfish and very opinionated. And chiming in on what we should name our little girl since his family is Jewish and it is tradition to name a baby after a deceased relative or use that person's initials. I'm fine with that and a lot of the names I like work with that idea, but I just don't like her butting in. Its not her kid and the honest truth is she is 37, single and desperate to be married and have her own kids so she is living vicariously through us, yet I haven't gotten a single text from her asking how I am feeling, etc. Then I get worried about the whole religion thing since I am Catholic and he is Jewish. Neither of us practice faithfully but technically, the baby will not be Jewish because I am not Jewish. He said if its a girl he doesn't mind not formally raising it as Jewish as long as we still celebrate the holidays and traditions - I'm totally good with that. I really want our baby to be baptized though and I know he can get on board with that, but again...his family chimes in as though they're opinion is the only way to go. Not to mention that his dad and grandmother haven't spoken to him since they learned I was pregnant and his dad literally said he wants nothing to do with the baby, so I think he lost all power when it comes to giving advice.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Aww Wonders I'm sorry the family is being so difficult. I think everyone has problems with their in-laws but yours sound worse than most. Dh's family is also very opinionated which can be super frustrating. I just figure it our kid, our life, ultimately our opinions are the only ones that matter:) 
Buffy I'm glad to hear you results were good! UTIs are the worst though:( I have a retroverted uterus and it's taking a bit longer to flip around which causes similar symptoms to a uti:( Hopefully those drugs do the trick for you really fast! 
AFM- Had an appointment with the doc last Thursday and they listen to the heartbeat and told me everything seemed great. Now I feel comfortable telling whoever, so glad I'm finally at 13 weeks. It does seem to be going by quickly though. Still waiting to feel 100% better but there have been a few good days. Unfortunately, when I tried to cut back on my Diclectin pills I didn't respond well and was super sick that day:( So I'm back up to four a day and it seems to be working well for me!

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm all for changing the name of the forum when we are all in second tri. I feel like I'm one of the earlier people here. Is everyone else in 13 weeks or more?


----------



## Buffyx

I'm just over 13 weeks. I'll be 14 weeks on Thursday :flower:

My blood pressure has ALWAYS been in the 140's but no one ever seemed to be concerned until I fell pregnant. My dad and all of his brothers take medication for high blood pressure, and my mum had preeclampsia when pregnant with me. My blood pressure was taken 3 times at that visit yesterday. I was not nervous, and it was not my first visit. 

I'm just annoyed that this could have already been under control before I fell pregnant, and now I'm all stressed and worried about it. I don't think it will be too much of a concern if it just stays the same.

Sorry about the family issues.


----------



## pihabella

Sweetpea- I am in same boat as you, just on 13 weeks now.

Wonders- sorry to hear about your partner's family. My partner's all live overseas so they don't have much say (not that they would intervene anyway- they are lovely and very laidback luckily).

Buffy- hope you start feeling better soon, and try not to stress about the BP- just relax and try to enjoy things now you have seen bub and is all ok with him/her


----------



## Buffyx

Just had my blood pressure checked and thankfully it is down to 133/87. The doctor said that because I had a migraine, it's possibly the reason the reading was a little high.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Ooo Buffy that makes sense. Glad to hear it's gone down!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I think Bundle4Me and I are the front runners - I am at 16+1 and Bundle I think is just a day or so behind. 

My blood pressure has always been pretty low. It's just standard so far this pregnancy (110/60 ish) but I remember sometime in the late second trimester of my last pregnancy, my BP hit 85/50!! I was like  how the hell am I conscious! Apparently low BP can be quite common during pregnancy but you'd think that was the lower limit. 

In other news, I am itchy as hell all over. My belly itches, my legs itch! I can barely keep still at night, like I have ants crawling on me. It's driving me :wacko: 

Nothing exciting to report. I've been shopping for some baby girl items, so that's kinda fun :D Except I want EVERYTHING. I am trying to be practical and mainly buying only onesies and rompers for 0 - 3 months size. Don't bother with very pretty fancy dresses that although look gorgeous, don't really show their full potential until the baby is standing! And also nothing fancy with lace/embroidery/tucks/folds/flower petals etc around the neck or chest area. Baby spew is VERY hard to scrub out of those. 

It doesn't stop me from wanting them though! :haha:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hahaha I'm glad I don't know the gender yet. I would be poor before the baby arrives!! I totally understand about the itching. It sucks! I rub olive oil over my belly in the shower and normally lotion up my legs after but I still get itchy lots! The olive oil is mostly to help prevent stretch marks anyways! Can't believe you are already over 16 weeks. Congrats! That's so exciting:)

AFM- I was having a little freak out about the actual labour and delivery yesterday as I've never done it before. I'm really an all-natural kind of girl so I'm terrified that something will go wrong and I'll have to have medical intervention. A girl on another thread recommended Hypnobirthing. Has anyone heard of it? I did a little research and it sounds pretty amazing to me!


----------



## spicyorange

A girl at work said she did hypnobirthing, she said it was amazing, she had a half hour labour no pain and she said she could have done it again an hour later. Personally I don't think hypnotism would work on me so I won't be trying it but if it's your thing then cool


----------



## SweetPea3200

Well that sounds promising! I don't think there's any actual hypnotism involved, it's supposed to be like self hypnotism. I'm gonna do some more research and see how it goes! Anything that might help manage the pain and keep me calm would be great:)


----------



## spicyorange

I think it's more about putting yourself into some kind of relaxed trance like thing but I think every option is worth exploring.


----------



## pihabella

A friend recommended hypno-birthing- branded as 'calmbirth'. Going to look into it as well as she said it really increased her understanding of what to expect and formed a greater partnership between her and her husband as you have to work as a team.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Yeah it all sounds really cool! DH and I are both worried about the other person being to hyped up and stressed out so if we can both work on being calm together, I think it would be really beneficial. I'm just going to try really hard to remember that this is what my body was made for and I probably won't die lol. Easier said then done probably!


----------



## Praying4BB

That sounds super interesting! Honestly, I haven't thought about any of the l&d aspect very much... I guess I've just resigned myself to having a C-section :nope: unless the stars align! :thumbup:

Is anyone showing at all yet? I thought I was finally popping this week until this morning-- I woke up with just some bloat and actually smaller than the last few days. It's hard to imagine there are two "lemons" in there!! DH says they must just be stacked up now (I'm 5'10" with a really long torso), hopefully so. I haven't had an appt since 11w3d, which has been the longest I've gone the whole time without seeing/hearing them. I was supposed to go in Tues for my monthly, but they cancelled on me because of the weather, so I go in Monday with a different OB. 

I'll be 14w3d, do you think there is any chance they could/would tell the genders that soon? Because I've had some spotting, I feel like they will do another scan, but I'm not positive. March 23rd seems like an eternity from now! (And my mother is already pestering me about what colors she should knit the baby blankets, sleep sacks, hats, booties, etc... she is just so eager to get started!! :haha:)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Showing?! I look like I am 6 months pregnant already lol.. it's nuts. I think my body just went 'Oh yeah... I remember this' and wham... huge. 

https://oi60.tinypic.com/xky4ux.jpg


----------



## Praying4BB

Oh yay Caribbean! You look fantastic!!! :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Praying4BB said:


> Oh yay Caribbean! You look fantastic!!! :flower:

Thanks :hugs: I am just glad I look pregnant instead of just fat now haha!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

That's so lucky that you have a long torso, especially with two babies! You're gonna need the extra room. I'm not short but I feel like my torso is pretty small and I'm worried about getting very uncomfortable near the end! I sometimes feel like I'm showing and most days I don't button my pants but I do think it's mostly bloat. My uterus is still retroverted so I actually think it's kind of impossible for me to be showing yet. 
It would be amazing if they could tell the genders then!!! I hope they can but I have heard 16 weeks is the earliest:( hopefully that's wrong. My sister got told at her 12 week scan that the tech thought it was a boy and she was right! So anything can happen. 

AFM-Feel a little bit like a UTI might be coming on:( Gonna down some cranberry juice to try to get rid of it without drugs! Apparently the retroverted uterus can cause UTI like symptoms if it takes too long to flip around so that could be it too. My next appointment isn't for 3 weeks so hopefully I can bare it until then! Feeling a bit better the last few days. One trick I learned (don't know if I said this already) is cutting out the aspartame and fake sugars as they cause serious bloat. I had no idea and was chewing sugar-free gum like it was going out of style. Now chewing gum with sugar and I've been feeling a bit better. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Caribbean you look great!!!


----------



## LittleLala

Ooo hypno-birthing sounds interesting. I know this sounds bad, but give me the drugs drugs drugs! :haha: I am so afraid of pain!! My friends and mum all tell me their horrific birth stories and it freaks me out so much.

Ooh a long torso for twins sounds like you'll be more comfortable in the end :) 
I don't have a bump yet (just a big belly haha) but whatever bump I do end up getting will be overshadowed by my ridiculous boobs. I really want a giant bump though :( I google image searched "15 weeks pregnant" and there's all these pics of women with super pregnant bumps! So jelly haha. 
You look great Caribbean!! Funny it came outta nowhere?! Lol
Ouch, uti's are no fun sweet pea :( hopefully the cranberry juice does the trick :D 

So, I think I felt baby last night. I've been on "baby watch" for like the past two weeks haha. I think I felt what they call flutterings. It wasn't gas and it felt like it was in the right spot (this obviously doesn't mean that i am right haha, it still could have been gas but it just felt... Different).


----------



## Praying4BB

Lala- I google'd too! I think that's why I am worried a bit... some of those ladies with twins at 14 weeks, whoa! :wacko:

I keep having random sharp pains every few days in what must be my cervix... wonder if that could be Baby A kicking me? :shrug: Haven't felt much else, but haven't really expected to yet. 

Sweetpea- Oh no!! I felt like that last week too, cranberry juice has seemed to do the trick so far in at least alleviating the burning feeling. Guess I will find out Monday for sure if I have one or not...


----------



## Buffyx

I am most definitely showing - but to people who I know. I'm sure everyone else thinks I just have a gut! 

Sweetpea I hope it's not a UTI. I've been on my antibiotics for almost a week and I don't think mine has cleared up. I have a doctor appointment today about it.

Lala I hope it was baby! :) I think I've been feeling it for a few days now - flutters and twitching. It's ususally only once a day.

I went to a baby shower yesterday. It was honestly so boring. It was fun to see what she got, but really I just found the whole thing really not that fun. I'm dreading having one and people thinking the same thing! Like, they had a few games and stuff but they just felt like a chore to me to play them. What's everyone's plans for their shower? How do you make it less boring? :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

Buffyx said:


> I am most definitely showing - but to people who I know. I'm sure everyone else thinks I just have a gut!
> 
> I went to a baby shower yesterday. It was honestly so boring. It was fun to see what she got, but really I just found the whole thing really not that fun. I'm dreading having one and people thinking the same thing! Like, they had a few games and stuff but they just felt like a chore to me to play them. What's everyone's plans for their shower? How do you make it less boring? :haha:

I've said no way to a shower, I've been to two and they seem to exist to frighten the poor mum to be with horror stories about birth and how awful it well be and/or play gross games with baby foods and nappies NO THANKS! It's still not a big thing here in the UK anyway, I might have people (guys included) round for open house just before


----------



## LittleLala

Praying- I know!!! Some of the twins pics are insane! But try not to worry, it's still so early! My mum said she didn't look all that different when she was pregnant with me and my twin sis, and that she didn't pop until the end (and that was her 4th pregnancy too). 

Buffy- ugh, I know. Baby showers never really seem to be that fun. I have said that I don't want one, but everyone has disagreed with me, and it looks like I'll be getting one whether I want it or not. I might try to Pinterest some baby shower game ideas that aren't just annoying. Honestly, I would rather just some people come over for a BBQ. 
My husband has said he wants to throw a "welcome to the world" party after the birth. It is a lovely idea but i think he might be underestimating how exhausted we will be haha. But he has a huge family so it might be a good way of getting everyone to see the baby, without having to go around to all of their houses (or have people visit every other day for a few months). 
I'm pretty positive that what I felt the other night was baby, because I felt the same thing twice yesterday, both when sitting down. I just want to feel it all the time. It's not bubbles, pops or twitches like what I've heard, it's like little butterflies for a couple of seconds. Maybe baby is doing a little flip? :haha: 

DH is starting the nursery today :) we are doing grey and white, with white furniture. 
It's such a small room haha but it will fit the crib and change table so that's all that matters I guess lol.
Oh and I bought our pram last week! It will arrive this week sometime. We got an iCandy Peach 3. I love it :D we've bought everything else second hand, so it's so nice to have made a little splurge on one item :)


----------



## Buffyx

My cousin has that pram & she loves it :thumbup:

DH and I didn't even want an engagement party, but my parents insisted & had one at their house for us. Turns out it was really fun and we were glad we had one in the end. Maybe I'll feel the same with a baby shower. Hopefully.

The games she had were guess the baby food, prediction game - as in guessing the weight and length and due date etc. She had a guess how many jelly beans are in the bottle, and a price is right game to guess how much the baby products added up to. Plus there were like 1 or 2 more activities. I think it might have been too many!

So exciting that you're starting the nursery. We have a few small items in the closet that's going to be the nursery, but we still use that room to dry all our washing on clothes horses :haha:

Also still have my UTI. The antibiotics haven't worked. They have sent my sample away to see what to try next. They've made it urgent so I should find out tomorrow.


----------



## LittleLala

Wow that sucks that the antibiotics haven't worked :( hopefully they can fix up the infection ASAP for you! Must be uncomfortable.


----------



## Buffyx

It's actually getting worse. When I first got diagnosed I was only having trouble weeing. But now it's actually burning and painful :(


----------



## SweetPea3200

Buffy that sounds awful! Mine seems to be getting a little better, or at least not worse so that's good. 
Because we aren't finding out the gender, I'll have a small all-ladies baby shower after the baby is born. It's what we did for my two SILs so I'm sure they'll do the same for me. Luckily we only do it for the first baby so it'll be the one and only time for me! It'll be kind of nice to get a bunch of baby stuff that's actually new and not handy-me-downs and for everyone to see the baby without me having to host (it'll probably be at my mom's house). I'm not a big fan of all the games either but I don't think we'll do lots. I'm looking forward to it now but I know I'll be exhausted when the time comes!


----------



## Buffyx

It does sound like a fun idea to have something after the baby is born, but there is no way I would sign up for that! I'm so grumpy when I'm tired so having a little party would be a nightmare when I'm sleep deprived. 

I'm still tossing up whether to Have mine in May or June. My mum thinks June, and that's the "normal" time to have it when you have an August baby, but part of me wants to have it in May so that I can figure out what I'll still need to buy, and then still have some time to organise & afford it.


----------



## Praying4BB

Ahhh! Ladies, I go to the dentist today! I usually can't stand the scraping and polishing and keeping my mouth open for long periods of time, but now I am legitimately worried about them sticking so many things in my mouth while I'm still not quite over my nausea. Well, I guess it has the potential to be a funny story one day...


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh geez! Hope the dentist went okay for you praying! My appointment isn't until May so I'm hopeful I'll be nausea free by then. 
Buffy i think you should have it whenever you want. It definitely would be nice to do it earlier. I'm only 14 weeks and i already wish i could have everything organized. The less stress at the end, The better!


----------



## Buffyx

Hope the dentist went well praying. I work as a dental assistant :flower:

So my dip test at the doctor surgery came back positive for a UTI (after I'd been on antibiotics for a week) but when they sent the sample away to a lab to be tested, it came back negative. Strange. But I guess that's a good thing. Now I have thrush from the antibiotics which is awful. The doctor took a couple of swabs to send away and get tested so I'm waiting for those results to come back. I just want to be healthy and feel good.


----------



## Praying4BB

Thankfully all went well and I didn't throw up on anyone :thumbup:

Buffy- Bless you all! I warned the dear dental assistant that I might be sick since I can hardly stand my own toothbrush in my mouth sometimes, but she seemed pretty unfazed. I hope you all don't have to deal with people getting sick a lot. And then there was so.much.blood. during my cleaning. I knew going in I had issues with gum recession and I've had so much bleeding when I brush/floss, and they confirmed I have pregnancy gingivitis. Not really surprising since these babies are sucking every last nutrient out of my body. I'm so sorry to hear about your thrush, but I am glad to hear your UTI may be gone. I've had the same issue in the past- UTI diagnosed with the dipstick in the office and then negative results with the lab... No idea. :shrug: Still waiting on my results from yesterday's appointment.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh yes. Pregnancy gingivitis is very common. My gums are thankfully going really great so far. I'm super paranoid though and brush and floss a million times a day :haha:
I've only had one person throw up and it wasn't even a pregnant person! Can be a pretty gross job though.


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies! 

Haven't posted in awhile so thought I'd pop in and say hello. Everything on my end seems ok. I keep having these, am I still pregnant moments. Its really frustrating but I have my doctor appointment next week and I caved and ordered a doppler. It should arrive today! Hoping that will give me peace of mind when my mind wanders. Still not much of a bump but my normal belly is sticking out more so I think it is coming and will hopefully look pregnant, not just fat, soon. And I caught another cold which I feel better from but the congestion is unbelievable still! So stuffed, ears clogged. I'm convinced I have rhinitis of pregnancy, nothing else makes sense. 

And my boyfriend dropped an interesting bomb on me this morning. He asked if he should get a vasectomy after the baby is born. We have always discussed having just one child, but more because he is scared financially of having 2, because he would love for our kid to have a sibling, especially close in age like him and his sister. So I told him we don't have to rush that decision just yet. I'd hate to do it and then in 2-3 years, regret it because we really want a second. I know I'm 34, almost 35, but its still possible. It made me sad in a way. Even if in my head I think this may be my only child, the finality of it is hard - vasectomy means no more babies, ever. 

Re: showers - I'm not planning on having one as my family is incredibly tiny and not a ton of friends. So I'm thinking maybe a nice girls day and my family will give a gift or something. But if I were having an actual shower, I think mommy can choose when she has it. If May works better, then go for it! You want to enjoy it so do what is best for you! A high school friend of mine had 2 showers (in 2 states). For her first, she was 6-7 months so I say go for it!


----------



## wonders10

Back again :flower:.

Looking for opinions on our first serious name suggestion. The middle name is my mother's name and I really want to use it.

_Allison Frances_

Thoughts?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Allison is my middle name so I'm biased :D


----------



## spicyorange

Praying - glad it went well, when I wear my mouth guard my guns bleed so I'm dreading my dentist trip.

Wonders - vasectomy is a serous decision, maybe if you're not both sure you should get a long acting reversals contraceptive (a coil or merana) then you can forget about it for ten years but if you change your mind it's reversible. 
I have rhinitis of pregnancy and it sucks!! Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## wonders10

spicyorange said:


> Praying - glad it went well, when I wear my mouth guard my guns bleed so I'm dreading my dentist trip.
> 
> Wonders - vasectomy is a serous decision, maybe if you're not both sure you should get a long acting reversals contraceptive (a coil or merana) then you can forget about it for ten years but if you change your mind it's reversible.
> I have rhinitis of pregnancy and it sucks!! Hope your feeling better soon.

I never mentioned why he went straight to vasectomy lol. Duh, pg brain. I have never ever been on any sort of birth control for a variety of reasons. So, at 35, I really don't want to start and he completely understands and agrees with me. Hence he went straight to vasectomy because he doesn't trust condoms exclusively. He's just cautious I guess. Sex is the last thing on my mind so I don't even think about getting pregnant again - just let me deliver this one!


----------



## wonders10

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Allison is my middle name so I'm biased :D

:thumbup:

I always liked Alice, but he wasn't a fan but always liked Allison, so its close and the more I say it and think about it, I like it. Its also a million times better than any of the other names he's suggested.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Allison is a beautiful name! I'm also not going back on birth control after this baby is born. I've never had a great reaction to it and I don't want to do anything that could interfere with my ability to breastfeed. Honestly, it took us so long to get pregnant this time that we aren't really worried about it happening again right away. We'll probably just use the pull-out method (gross I know lol!). We do want our kids to be close together though so if it happens earlier than expect, we'll be fine with it. 

Praying, glad the dentist went okay! I'm super worried about pregnancy gingivitis also, especially cuz I can't bring myself to brush my teeth some evenings due to my nausea. Is there anything you have to do now that you have it? Or just be extra committed to brushing and flossing?


----------



## LittleLala

wonders10 said:
 

> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Allison is my middle name so I'm biased :D
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I always liked Alice, but he wasn't a fan but always liked Allison, so its close and the more I say it and think about it, I like it. Its also a million times better than any of the other names he's suggested.Click to expand...

I don't really like the name Allison, but that's only because I knew a girl with that name who was just batshit crazy. Haha. But it is a pretty name. I love Alice too. And it's nice using a middle name that means something to you :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

LittleLala said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Allison is my middle name so I'm biased :D
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I always liked Alice, but he wasn't a fan but always liked Allison, so its close and the more I say it and think about it, I like it. Its also a million times better than any of the other names he's suggested.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really like the name Allison, but that's only because I knew a girl with that name who was just batshit crazy. Haha. But it is a pretty name. I love Alice too. And it's nice using a middle name that means something to you :flower:Click to expand...

Sounds like she was an Alison. Once you lose that second L you go crazy :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

I do like Alice more than Allison but I think Alli is a cute nickname for Allison :flower:

I'm 15 weeks today and vomited to celebrate :haha: Hadn't vomited in about two weeks so it took me by surprise.

I won't be going back on birth control after this baby either. Husband talks about getting a vasectomy after our 2nd child, but I told him to wait until he is at least over 35 and we are 100% sure that 2 is all we are having. We will be 28 when baby is born.

Regarding name suggestions, my husband pulls out "Hendy" this morning which is the ugliest thing I've ever heard. His last suggestion was Hurst. I don't know where he's getting these from?!


----------



## LittleLala

Caribbean: Haha that's too funny- I think you are right too.
I just saw your ticker- week 17, onion. In what world is an onion bigger than a navel orange from week 15? Are my oranges just really big, or my onions just really small? :haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Buffyx said:


> I do like Alice more than Allison but I think Alli is a cute nickname for Allison :flower:
> 
> I'm 15 weeks today and vomited to celebrate :haha: Hadn't vomited in about two weeks so it took me by surprise.
> 
> I won't be going back on birth control after this baby either. Husband talks about getting a vasectomy after our 2nd child, but I told him to wait until he is at least over 35 and we are 100% sure that 2 is all we are having. We will be 28 when baby is born.
> 
> Regarding name suggestions, my husband pulls out "Hendy" this morning which is the ugliest thing I've ever heard. His last suggestion was Hurst. I don't know where he's getting these from?!

This is why women should pick names lol... my husband suggested John, David, or Jason if we had a boy. No.


----------



## pihabella

I have a great friend called Alison- just the one L, and she is a bit nuts actually Caribbean! Not in a mean way, just kind of eccentric, but she is also VERY intelligent. We call her Ali for short. 

We have been tossing around 'Iris' for a few days- I love classic names that aren't too over-used. Aside from the flower, it apparently is Ancient Greek meaning rainbow as in legend Iris was goddess of the rainbow and a messenger between Zeus and Hera. Another girl option is 'Edith' or Edie for short. Boys we are leaning towards 'Finn', 'Gus' or 'Rowan'.

Unrelated question: Have you ladies all signed up with midwives yet? I have been told to get onto it pronto and so have a doctors appt today to get my referral etc. A bit worried as I have to have one here as well as one in NZ!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

LittleLala said:


> Caribbean: Haha that's too funny- I think you are right too.
> I just saw your ticker- week 17, onion. In what world is an onion bigger than a navel orange from week 15? Are my oranges just really big, or my onions just really small? :haha:

I said that to my husband too! I also read she's the size of your palm, a pomegranate, and a turnip! So that's a pretty damn big onion. I'm thinking the giant white ones and not the little brown ones!


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> I do like Alice more than Allison but I think Alli is a cute nickname for Allison :flower:
> 
> I'm 15 weeks today and vomited to celebrate :haha: Hadn't vomited in about two weeks so it took me by surprise.
> 
> I won't be going back on birth control after this baby either. Husband talks about getting a vasectomy after our 2nd child, but I told him to wait until he is at least over 35 and we are 100% sure that 2 is all we are having. We will be 28 when baby is born.
> 
> Regarding name suggestions, my husband pulls out "Hendy" this morning which is the ugliest thing I've ever heard. His last suggestion was Hurst. I don't know where he's getting these from?!

I am still vomiting 1-2 times a day :( a lot better than before. But if I were you and had a breakfast or two weeks and then was sick, I'd be so annoyed! It's like false hope that the morning sickness is over and then BAM! Lol.
Umm... Hendy is... Interesting. Did he make it up? I usually like different names but it's just so close to "Handy" and sounds like it was said wrong. Haha boys are funny. So are you still feeling that your baby is a boy?


----------



## LittleLala

pihabella said:


> I have a great friend called Alison- just the one L, and she is a bit nuts actually Caribbean! Not in a mean way, just kind of eccentric, but she is also VERY intelligent. We call her Ali for short.
> 
> We have been tossing around 'Iris' for a few days- I love classic names that aren't too over-used. Aside from the flower, it apparently is Ancient Greek meaning rainbow as in legend Iris was goddess of the rainbow and a messenger between Zeus and Hera. Another girl option is 'Edith' or Edie for short. Boys we are leaning towards 'Finn', 'Gus' or 'Rowan'.
> 
> Unrelated question: Have you ladies all signed up with midwives yet? I have been told to get onto it pronto and so have a doctors appt today to get my referral etc. A bit worried as I have to have one here as well as one in NZ!

I love the name Finn for a boy :) 

Um I haven't looked into getting a midwife at all. I got my papers in the mail saying I have been accepted to the hospital last week, and my first appointment with them is on Monday. I don't really know what to expect?? Up until now I've just been seeing my gp regularly, and he has been getting bloods, checking my blood pressure and weight. That's about it :shrug: I'm really walking into all of this blind.


----------



## Buffyx

Finn is an awesome name! My cousin has a son named Flynn, and I have a niece named Finley (nn Finn) so we could never use it :( 

Iris is a great name too and I've suggested it to DH a couple of weeks ago. We have been watching Flash and there is a girl named Iris on it :flower:

Lala - that is exactly what I said to my husband - "handy" - not cool!! And yeah i still totally am feeling boy, yet most of those old wives tales point to a girl. April 13 and we will know for sure.

As for a midwife, I don't see one until April 14 and I'll be almost 21 weeks I think. I'm just under GP care at the moment.


----------



## wonders10

Finn and Gus! I love those names. Gus was my grandpa, short for Augustine. Boy names I've always liked are James (but no nicknames) and Emmitt

Buffy-sorry you were sick today! My gag reflex is horrible these days but still no actual vomiting! 

So, the boyfriend decides maybe he wants an M name now. In Jewish culture (he is jewish), often a baby is named after someone deceased or the first letter of their name is used. His mom passed almost 5 years ago and her name was Michele. But we both have very strong reasons why we do not want Michele. So, an M name is our next option. I mention Molly weeks ago and he said no. Wouldn't you know, today he said, how about Molly? That's a man for you. 

So now, it's Molly and Allison as our top choices. If I didn't use my moms name as a middle name, I really love the name Rose for a middle name. So tricky!


----------



## Buffyx

I think Molly is super cute (although I know a dog with this name so it'd never be on the cards for me.) Molly Rose is really quite adorable :thumbup:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lala I just went to the store today and looked at American navel oranges. They are much smaller than ours! So it makes sense that their giant onions (like our navel oranges) are bigger than their oranges (like our white onions)

Did that make sense? I can't wait to get home and have some mandarins! Please tell me they're in Woolies! I am going to eat an entire kilo.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh. My. God.
I've got the beginning of stretch marks :(


----------



## spicyorange

Buffyx said:


> Oh. My. God.
> I've got the beginning of stretch marks :(

On the upside, that means you have a proper bump! 
I can't wait for this podge top turn into bump, I'm getting fed up of looking fat, I want proper rounded bump now.


----------



## Praying4BB

Awwww c'mon now ladies... I'm an Alison, yes with one l, but go by Ali. 

No extra stuff for the gingivitis, just had to be scheduled for an extra cleaning this summer.


----------



## Praying4BB

Oh and they also mentioned not brushing right away if you get sick, to just rinse so you don't brush the acid in. Good to know!


----------



## LittleLala

Praying4BB said:


> Awwww c'mon now ladies... I'm an Alison, yes with one l, but go by Ali.
> 
> No extra stuff for the gingivitis, just had to be scheduled for an extra cleaning this summer.

Haha awwww we are so mean :hugs: we still love you :haha:


----------



## Praying4BB

Haha, I was just thinking, man, I hope I don't know these ladies in "real life"... hopefully I'm not THAT girl ;)


----------



## Buffyx

spicyorange said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> I've got the beginning of stretch marks :(
> 
> On the upside, that means you have a proper bump!
> I can't wait for this podge top turn into bump, I'm getting fed up of looking fat, I want proper rounded bump now.Click to expand...

I definitely look pregnant and not just "fat" now - but im still only 15 weeks. Too early for the stretch marks. I'm so sad about it.


----------



## wonders10

Sorry about the stretch marks, Buffy! I have one or two on my hips but its from gaining and losing weight over the years and you can barely see them. Maybe lathering up on the cream will help? I really need to get some and start using it lol.

You girls and your Allison talk :haha: For the record, I would use both "L's" lol. Really liking Molly now too. So hard choosing a name!

I got my doppler yesterday! After 2 rounds of nothing or what I thought was baby (but was actually placenta), I finally found it! So cool and very reassuring that everything is still ok in there. Gives a lot of peace of mind until I start feeling baby move which I feel like will be forever from now.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh Buffy I'm sorry about that:( I lather myself up with olive oil in the shower just before getting out. It's supposed to help but I think your body is just predisposed to them either way. Wonders isn't having a Doppler great?! I love it so much. I don't use it too often cuz I don't want to get obsessed but it's nice to have the option:)
I like the name Allison either way. I have an aunt name Alison and she's not crazy at all. I'm sure you're not either praying!! lol

AFM- Still feeling quite ill. Every single day I feel ill after supper and have to go to be between 7pm and 9pm. I get a lot of sleep! And some days, like today, I feel sick basically all day and I sit at my desk for a few hours then leave early. Last night I was whining to my husband about how fed up I am with it all! I just want to feel better. 
I already have my baby doctor, been seeing him since about 8 weeks. You don't get a midwife in Canada unless you specifically ask for one and I think you have to pay for it. 
Hope everyone else is having a decent Thursday!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I have so many stretch marks from having a giant elephant baby, I didn't even think about them this time. Not too worried lol.. I lost the care factor 15 years ago! I'm more worried about the dark hair appearing on my belly :growlmad: I thought that was supposed to happen with boys! 

Praying - I was just saying an 'Allison' couldn't have possibly been crazy.. :haha: I actually only know one Alison in real life. She's pretty crazy though. I don't know any Allisons!

Oh dear god... I went shopping online with Macy's because they have a 20 - 40% clearance sale for baby clothes. I feel like I have a problem. I bought some stuff on the 2nd and they already arrived! Only took 3 days to the Virgin Islands so that is exciting for me :D Free shipping! So I may be back on the website ordering more stuff before the sale finishes. The CUTEST stuff, I just want everything.. *sigh*

I mean c'mon.. this is $7!! (was $18)

https://slimages.macys.com/is/image/MCY/products/4/optimized/2547454_fpx.tif?wid=330&hei=404&fit=fit,1&$filterlrg$

Yeah, I have a shopping problem :nope: my husband is cringing! :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Oh myyyyy! How adorable is that?! I feel like I'm having a boy, and I'm honestly ok with whatever..but LOOK AT THAT! Such cute girl stuff :flower:


----------



## Praying4BB

Awww! I am in the mood now to buy ALL the baby things! They are all so little and cute. Hurry up anatomy scan! 

I got to feed a newborn twin today... I had no idea what I was doing, but he was so adorable with his little sucking sounds and sighs. Hurry up August!


----------



## pihabella

My mum seems to have been doing all of the early baby shopping for me! Its actually easier that way so we have a bit of a stash when we arrive in NZ and don't have to ship stuff over. But lookout shops after July! I will be hitting them with a vengeance! 

Sorry about the stretchmarks Buffy! I have been doing all I can to avoid them with cocoa butter body oil 2x per day, but I bet they will pop up anyway. Its all part of the fun :)


----------



## spicyorange

I hour the shops for the first time today, I think now I've broken my duck there will be no stopping me...


----------



## LittleLala

Aw Buffy so exciting that you look pregnant. I already have stretch marks from gaining/losing weight too quickly. Hopefully yours will fade quickly! :hugs: I don't know if I will ever look pregnant! Stupid fat belly. But really happy that I've lost 15kgs so I just have to stay positive. 

Wonders- yay so exciting you got a doppler. It's so great listening to baby. I don't do it very often, maybe once every 2 weeks now... But it's awesome. 

Sweet pea- I heard the olive oil method is really supposed to work...but I hate the feeling of oil on me haha. 

Caribbean- Oh. My. God. That is the cutest little dress set ever!!! Ahh. So cheap toooooo!! You're going to have the cutest little girl eeeek!!! 

Praying-- awww holding newborns is the best. They are just soooo little. I always forget how small they are in the beginning. 

Pihabella- haha aren't mums great for that? My mum has really surprised me. I never thought she would be the type to buy stuff, but I keep getting these little bundles of onesies and a baby gym and sheets and a bath hahaha. Definitely not complaining!! I will take whatever freebies I can get!

Spicy orange- eeeek walking down a dangerous path!! Lol

My husband has half-finished the nursery now. I am loving it. I will post a picture once it's done :) it's little a little bedroom but I figure that okay because I really doubt baby will spend much time in there anyway haha. 

My husband is all of a sudden freaking out about his health. He is very fit, but he doesn't think so because he's gained a litte weight (necessarily I think so, he has gone from an XS to a M) because he stopped all of his sports. He used to play a different sport 5 nights of the week!! I'm glad he's stopped, we spend more time together now for cuddles lol. But anyway his friend (who is only 24) has just been told that his cholesterol is so high that if he keeps living this way he won't live past 40! So it's freaking DH out. I will book him a dr appointment to give him peace of mind, but I doubt he's got anything to worry about. He doesn't eat much butter, eggs or cheese, and we eat a lot of vegetables every night. 

Uni started back this week. I forgot how exhausted I get working and going to uni full time. I am so tired. There's already soooo much to do, and I really have to stay on top of everything this semester (I get really good grades, but I always leave every assignment until last minute and stress out big time!) oh well- at least I know a lot of early childhood specialists from uni who are all very eager to become my future baby sitters haha.


----------



## LittleLala

Ummm also a little off topic... But how is everyone's sex lives?
I am so terrified to do it and hit my cervix and cause bleeding... I know it is ridiculous! But I also just don't feel up for it at all. We've done it TWICE. 

TWICE. 

Since the bfp. Seriously. 
We've done other things, but I feel bad for poor DH. He doesn't push it either, because he knows how worried I get. But we used to do it 5 times a week on average. He must be going crazy! 

Sorry for the tmi post. Was just wondering if anyone was in the same boat.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Well I only see my husband half the time so when we're together we still average 2 or 3 times a week. It can be uncomfortable but no bleeding or cramping or anything. I did have a bit of bleeding at 10 weeks after sex but I knew I had a hematoma from my scan and had already had a little blood at 9 weeks so I wasn't too worried. Nothing since then.. hope your love life picks up!


----------



## Praying4BB

Lala- We are in the same boat... twice since my BFP :nope: I bled the first time and was so worried the second time that it wasn't super. I've been so sick and tired too, but now that I'm starting to feel better hopefully things improve in that department (if I can get over my worry)!


----------



## Buffyx

We do it a bit still. This week I've had UTI & thrush but now that it's cleared up we probably will this weekend. We do it 2-3 times a week now. If there was bleeding, I wouldn't do it. But we have been fine!

I also work and study. It's pretty tiring.

That is so exciting that you have started on the nursery. We are having a dilemma now and are trying to decide whether we will move back home (2 hours away) now before baby is born. We would have to get a transfer for my husbands job first, then we would have to sell our house, then we would have to buy a new house. Then we would have to move, and then I would have to find a new job! It just seems so stressful. But I also don't want to wait too long because I think it might be harder with a new baby? I just don't know what to do.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Lala we've done it 4 or 5 times since BFP. I haven't had any bleeding and I'm not super worried about it anymore but I just don't feel well all the time! It's frustrating and I feel bad for DH because we were actively trying before so it was sex every other day basically.

Buffy that moving situation does sound stressful! It'll be hard no matter which way you do it but I'm sure you'll make it work! Do you have lots of people back home to help you out? 
Also, I can't imagine going to school, working, and being pregnant. I think I would die of exhaustion. I can't stay up past 8pm most nights! 

AFM- I kinda feel like I'm showing but I also feel extremely bloated. I'm very thin but my uterus is retroverted. My belly isn't hard yet it's just a lot bigger than usual. Before being pregnant I never really understood the feeling of bloating, now it's every single day:(


----------



## wonders10

*LaLa* - We've done it twice since my BFP as well. But...I've also had two episodes of spotting and he actually said, sex is too scary right now lol. But we do other things, for him, but I am really missing it even though I'm not in the mood, if that makes sense. The other day we were doing our usual and he just wanted to "stick it in" lol so he did and he was super gentle. Honestly I think all it took was putting it in and he was finished, sorry that was so TMI. But I'm terrified now that I will start spotting from it. So far so good though. Every once in awhile I really get in the mood, but I distract myself because I'm really just terrified to do it.


----------



## Buffyx

Sweetpea - I study online so I don't actually have to go anywhere for it which is helpful. But it will be interesting with a baby involved. 

We have no one here where we live now. I've made a couple of friends, and we both like our jobs. But everyone important in our lives live 2 hours away. We originally moved for my husbands work. He's a firefighter, and when you first graduate, you don't get a choice in where you are stationed. But now it's been a few years, he can easily transfer back home. It's just that we have built such a beautiful house here and I love it. But I keep thinking - that can't be the most important thing?! Surely being close to family is the important thing? It's my parents first grand child too. So yes, we would have more help. And our baby will have 3 little cousins back home on my husbands side. It would be so lovely seeing them grow up together. We wouldn't need child care either which would save us around $300 per week.

The only other thing is that if we move back home, the houses are more expensive so we will only get 3 bedrooms most likely for the same price as we can get 4 bedrooms where we live now.

And how crazy is the bloating!! I have been bloated since my two week wait (it was one of the first signs I was pregnant) and it just hasn't gone away!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Urgh the bloating is the worst! It's completely insane. I've found eating only protein and veggies for dinner sometimes helps in the evening. I just find that I'm so hungry all of the time!

I agree that being around family is really important. Basically everyone in our families lives in the same town as us besides my sister and she's planning to eventually get back here. It's so nice that it would save you money on child care plus then the babe would get to spend time with someone you love and trust rather than a stranger:) Hope the transfer and house stuff works out for you! I understand how you feel, I'd be crushed to have to give up my house. Plus moving is such a pain!


----------



## spicyorange

LittleLala said:


> Ummm also a little off topic... But how is everyone's sex lives?
> I am so terrified to do it and hit my cervix and cause bleeding... I know it is ridiculous! But I also just don't feel up for it at all. We've done it TWICE.
> 
> TWICE.
> 
> Since the bfp. Seriously.
> We've done other things, but I feel bad for poor DH. He doesn't push it either, because he knows how worried I get. But we used to do it 5 times a week on average. He must be going crazy!
> 
> Sorry for the tmi post. Was just wondering if anyone was in the same boat.

I hated it in first tri, partly because of my bleeds I was terrified so we hardly did it and when we did it was like a chore but I'm so glad I have my sex drive back now, maybe not as much as before (but I've always had a high sex drive) but I'm actually enjoying it again thank goodness, I was so fed up with no drive at all!


----------



## pihabella

Buffy- we are moving to another country when I will be around 30-32 weeks! But it will be worth it, more friends, more family support, better lifestyle. We can't wait! I am going to find some casual work for a month or so when we arrive but will hold off from the main job hunt until we have had bub for at least 6 months. We are going to build a house in NZ on our family farm, but that will be a little ways off as we need to do resource consent etc. In the meantime its in with mum and dad initially (arghhh) and then renting once we find a nice cheap place in my hometown. 

Hmmmn sex, well we have had it at around 2 times a week, but I had thrush one week and then this weird blood blister (no idea how that got there but doc seemed to think it was normal!) that I had to wait a week to drop off (TMI). Just been experimenting with new positions and all seems ok so far, no bleeding etc.


----------



## Buffyx

Pihabella - at least you have a plan haha. We are just waiting for a job to come up at one of the two fire stations back home. Then my hubby actually has to get the job. Then we can put our house on the market. Our in laws have offered for us to live there if we sell and can't find a house we want to buy right away. 

Speaking of in laws, we have just had them visiting for two nights. This includes my husbands little sister, brother and older sister with her partner and 3 kids aged 11, 3 and 1. Plus my mother & father in law. It's been so tiring but they finally left today!! I was trying not to cringe when the little ones were sucking and biting and spilling everything coz it's something I'm obviously going to have to get used to!!


----------



## LittleLala

Holy moly Buffy that sounds like a full house!! You are a nicer person than I am lol


----------



## LittleLala

I have my first appointment at the hospital this morning :( I am so nervous.


----------



## spicyorange

Hope it goes well lala


----------



## Buffyx

Why are you nervous? I'm looking forward to mine! But it's not until the 14th of April.

The thing I'm nervous about is if we move!! Then where am I going to give birth? Haha.

Good luck! I'm sure all will be fine x


----------



## Praying4BB

Good luck Lala! Hope all goes well :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks girls. It went alright, I didn't get to meet my OB though, meeting him on the 25th. I just hate hospitals.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Glad everything went alright Lala. Buffy I can't believe you had so many people! I'd go absolutely crazy lol!
So I don't want to jinx anything but yesterday I felt.... okay! Saturday night I stayed out late then threw up as soon I as I got home lol but yesterday was a good day. The only thing I did much different is that I didn't have cereal in the morning. I'm thinking maybe the milk could be starting my day off on the wrong foot. I tried having milk and cereal again this morning so we will see how I feel tonight. Hopefully I'm just getting passed the sickness!!! In other news, DH left this morning for the week and it's the first time I'll be alone in our house. I'm not good at being by myself:( Any advice from you ladies with out of town hubbies?


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies!

Had such a nice weekend with my family. Our school participates in a walk for autism and my boyfriend and mom came with. After days of rain and yuckiness, it was so nice being outside! And it was great to have my boyfriend back with my family after such a yucky time we had last year. 

I feel like I may be feeling baby move? I don't know - it seems almost impossible since its my first, I'm chubby, and have an anterior placenta and I'm in my 16th week. It feels like a hard pop, but they are near my belly button and feel different than gas, almost like a burp in my stomach and they happen about 3-5 times, then stop. I guess I will know soon enough. I have my monthly checkup tomorrow so I think I will ask her.

*LaLa* - sorry if I'm missing something, but why were you at the hospital? Was it a tour?

I'm really starting to have pregnancy brain. I did two silly things last week and then this week I somehow place an order at Ann Taylor online (it was just delivered) and I wore two different shoes on Saturday. All day. I told my boyfriend that being pregnant is making me dumb, he just gave me this sweet look and said, "yeah, I think so too" lol.


----------



## Praying4BB

Sweetpea- I hope this is the end of your sickness! I've noticed a rather incredible change this week too. I haven't been able to eat anything and everything quite yet, and my stomach is still super small from my m/s, but I feel SO much better. Hopefully it will be the same for you! 

As far as dealing with your DH being gone :hugs: I know that's hard. When mine was gone this last go 'round, I was so sick that I couldn't do what I usually do, and that is schedule fun things to do with friends and family to make the time pass more quickly. So it really dragged on. But that's what I would recommend as long as you are feeling up to it! Or treat yourself to a pedicure or facial or something relaxing, give yourself something to look forward to later in the week :thumbup: I guess mine's gone so much that I don't get nervous at night by myself, and the glock under my mattress helps with that too. I usually just end up watching Netflix and eating unhealthy food in bed until I fall asleep :winkwink: I seem to finish entire seasons while he is gone! 

Wonders- Glad you had such a wonderful weekend! You may be feeling the baby, from what I've read, that sounds like it! I thought I might be feeling the "flutterings" last week that everyone talks about, but they've gone away now, so it must have just been gas or something. I can't wait until I do, it will be great reassurance that everything is alright!

AFM- I woke up to red spotting again today. It didn't follow sex, a BM, or a sneeze like it has in the past, so I got all worked up again. It was just that once when I wiped and then stopped again like usual. So odd. The OB I saw last week didn't seem worried about it at all, at least the OB I regularly see checked everything on the u/s to make sure there wasn't a bleed somewhere. It's happened like 5-6 times now about every 1-2 weeks. After seeing so much activity on the scans from the twins, I can't help but imagine them rough housing in there and breaking things :haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Haha just be firm with them! 

"Don't you kids make me come in there!!" :haha:


----------



## LittleLala

Aw sweet pea I know it sucks if your hubby has to go away. Mine doesn't go away regularly but sometimes he goes for camping/fishing holidays for a week at a time and I always miss him so much. I find that having my dog makes me feel safe. Download lots and lots of seasons/movies to watch :) 

Wonders- so nice you had a lovely weekend :) it sounds like you might be feeling baby!! So exciting. I hear lots of people talk about "pops" and "bubbles". I just get flutters, like butterflies. Pops might freak me out lol. I was at the hospital because that's how they organise it in aus. I had to meet my midwife and they had to go over all of my blood results, and ask me about 2 hours worth of questions! It was pretty exhausting. I have to go back there in a couple of weeks to meet my obstetrician, and I also have to meet the anaesthetist so they can inspect my back and see whether I will be able to have an epidural. Usually I would be going back every month, but I have asked if I can have shared gp care (rather than midwifery care), so that I see my gp most of the time and only have to go to the hospital occasionally (my gp is 5 mins away and I feel comfortable with him... The hospital is 35 mins away and it gives me the heebie-jeebies). If my next results all come back ok and I don't have complications they will allow me to have shared gp care. 

Praying- aw you just can't catch a break with your bleeding!!! Lol it's so cute picturing them in there being little rascals! Are you Rh negative?? That'd be a lot of anti d shots you'd be needing if you are! 

I have taken the day off uni today so I can just have a day with no work, no uni, no chores... Just me! I need it. 
So dh and I started having sex last night, but it hurt so much I had to stop. I don't know if it's just because I'm anxious?? So... Then I cried. Talk about attractive. Blah! Feel like such a failure of a wife.
On a lighter note, I booked our antenatal classes, so glad they weren't booked out! Looking forward to learning things, because I'm pretty clueless lol.


----------



## Buffyx

My husband doesn't go away but he works 2 night shifts a week and they are 2 nights in a row. It sucks when they fall on weekdays, because it means I don't see him at all for those two days because I'm at work when he gets home in the morning, and he's at work when I got home at night. The first night is never that bad, but by the second night im ready for him to come home. I'm the same as lala - we have dogs, so I always sleep with the staffy on my bed & it makes me feel safe :)

Wonders: I bet that's baby! I've been feeling on and off flutters for a week or two now. It's not every dat though. 

Praying: sorry about the spotting, but it's good that it stopped right away.

I'm actually feeling really good over these past few days. I've been eating really well, and exercising. It's funny how I just automatically feel skinnier since exercising, even though I'm clearly not. It's such a mental thing.


----------



## Praying4BB

Lala, I'm Rh positive. Just a bleeder I guess! Don't feel like a failure of a wife, I am sure your DH understands. It's become almost a joke now between me and my DH, makes me sad sometimes but at least he doesn't seem too concerned with our lack of a sex life right now. He's busied himself designing and building cribs the last few weekends and even gave me the lowdown on a "family c-section" today... He even talked about skin to skin and wanting to find out how long to wait to cut the cord, etc. It's quite shocking to me to hear him talk about that stuff, especially since I haven't even started thinking about it yet. Love that patient saint of a man!

I am so clueless too! We have our classes scheduled too, have to "graduate" by the end of June because of the good chance of them coming early. I am such a dork... I am way too excited about them!!


----------



## pihabella

I have just been booking in at the hospital for shared care with my GP, but its such a long process before I even see a midwife! Next week I go to a healthy pregnancy seminar for 3 hours, then I have a pre-admission meeting on 7th April, then I can start having regular appointments with a midwife out of the hospital! I have finally also booked with a midwife in NZ who my mum found for me and seems good based off her reviews. Now need to book antenatal classes either here or in NZ depending on timing! Argh! Also hopefully submitting first full draft of my thesis next week sometime, so scary as its 4 years of work and it all comes down to the next few months before I submit in start of May. Feel good that it may all be coming together now though and I will have some freetime before baby arrives to destress and finally just focus on me!
Praying- so annoying about the bleeding! Seems like all is ok though and glad to hear it.
My partner just ordered a doppler!!! So excited! Finally can listen in to our bub at home! Its the cheapie AngelSounds one so hope it will cut the mustard.


----------



## Buffyx

I'm not even sure that I'll go to any classes to be honest. Is that bad of me?


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> I'm not even sure that I'll go to any classes to be honest. Is that bad of me?

Not at all! You have to do what you are comfortable with. Don't let anyone else (aka your midwife) tell you any different. 
I just want to do it because neither DH or myself have ever really been around babies so I feel as though the last classes in particular (where we bathe a newborn baby, learn how to look after the umbilical cord etc) will be valuable to me.


----------



## Buffyx

I would probably contemplate going to something like that I suppose, but I don't imagine my husband to be interested at all. He has however, been around babies a lot more than I have.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Pihabella we have the same doppler and it works great!


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies!

Praying - yuck for spotting but glad it has stopped. I had unexplained spotting too but nothing in a few weeks, even after sex. Knock on wood, I don't have it again! It's so frustrating to not know what is causing it though!

Classes...hmmm, I'm still undecided if I want to take a class or not. I have experience with babies but its been awhile and my boyfriend has none. I don't think he's even held a baby ever. Deciding if I need the birthing one, the newborn one or both lol. They are free at the hospital, but only after you register for delivery so I have time to decide.

I have my monthly check up today. Not really anxious about it although I am worried about getting weighed. Last time, she didn't get angry, but she just gently reminded me that I don't need to gain a ton of weight since I have some extra weight to start, but also said she doesn't want me obsessed with it. But she doesn't know me - I'm always obsessed with weight lol. So I switched up some of the foods I was eating and tried to only splurge on the weekends. I seemed to be maintaining and then this morning, it is up 2 stinking pounds! I'm blaming it on needing to poop and having asian stir fry for dinner last night but I'm now terrified that by the time I actually get weighed this afternoon, I'll be up 5 lbs when in reality I've been the same for 4 weeks! I guess I can't let it bug me. My weight is going to fluctuate day to day and I'm going to gain some so there isn't much I can do as long as I keep watching what and how much I eat and weigh myself at home a couple times a week to monitor my weight.

Oh and a question about my doppler. When I got it last week, the heartbeat was loud and clear. The past two times I've tried, I can pick it up, but its too faint to even register a heart rate and I can barely hear it. I'm guessing its because of how the baby is positioned? I do have an anterior placenta so maybe she is in a nice little hiding spot and the other times, she had moved to an easier to hear spot? Its cool to hear her move on the doppler though! Hoping the Dr will be able to pick it up today.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Praying I'm really sorry about the bleeding. My sister had it throughout her pregnancy and she was always a nervous wreck. Her son was born right on time and very healthy though! 
Lala I totally know how you feel about the sex! We had sex the other night before DH left and even though it went fine, I start crying after. For no reason!!! lol it was ridiculous. DH was pretty concerned but I was like "honestly nothing is wrong!". It was the weirdest thing but I think we're allowed to be a little more emotional than normal. Don't feel like a failure, at least you tried! Lots of ladies wouldn't even do that:) 
Wonders that happens to me with my Doppler a lot. Like you said, I think it depends on where the baby is at a particular time. As long as you can still hear it, I think it's all good! 
Also, thanks for all the advice on getting through the week without DH! I have an American Bulldog puppy so I feel pretty safe with him in the house (especially since he looks just like a pitbull) but I did sleep absolutely terribly last night. Tossing and turning all night long. It was annoying! I did get through the day feeling okay which was exciting but this morning I'm not feeling as great. I had a Pepsi last night for the first time in months and I think that might have triggered the bad feelings this morning. Obviously I got a little ahead of myself!


----------



## spicyorange

What are your bumps like girls? Mine doesn't seem to be getting any bigger, I popped out a few weeks ago but it's but really grown in a couple of weeks. I've gained 3lb since my 8week appointment, and I don't feel particularly pregnant so I'm worrying myself a little. Mw appointment is three weeks away and scan in 5 weeks. Are your bumps growing much yet?


----------



## Praying4BB

Spicyorange- Yesterday I was so worried something was wrong because my bump was about half the size it was over the weekend, but today it's back for sure! It's hard and my stomach is tight on the sides and I feel like my skin is stretching :wacko: Crazy how it can be so different from day to day, I think so much depends on bloating and where the baby is hanging out. The OB told me last week I looked to be measuring 22 weeks for a singleton pregnancy, but I have such a long torso that the bump has been expanding lengthwise and not out, so it's not super noticeable. I haven't gained any weight though, I'm still not able to eat as much as I should be. I agree with you though, I don't really feel pregnant- my m/s is gone, my boobs don't hurt, and I don't feel like I need a nap every couple hours :shrug:


----------



## spicyorange

I've changed shape and have a belly I didn't before but it's not hard at all :a. My nipples are still sensitive and I did fall asleep in the sofa but I worry about lack of belly size


----------



## Buffyx

I definitely have a belly. By the end of the day it is really hard but not as hard in the mornings. No idea if that is normal?


----------



## wonders10

Spicy Orange - Its hard for me to tell if my belly is growing as I had a belly to start with lol, however my overall stomach is getting larger, and I don't think its from food, but I don't think I look pregnant yet, at least not to strangers. I noticed right at 16 weeks that my lower abdomen got a lot harder higher up so I guess my belly is coming. Everyone's body is different so I wouldn't stress too much about it. Plus I have days where I really notice it or notice how hard my belly is and then the next day I feel like it all went away.

AFM, I had my check up yesterday. All went well and dr said I'm looking good and happy. I did gain 2 lbs (despite a bathroom visit, tons of water and not eating much yesterday) but she didn't say anything about it. I'll just continue doing what I'm doing and try to make the better choice as much as possible. She did a quick ultrasound to see where baby was and then used the doppler. She was able to find the heartbeat right away but didn't keep it on for very long. All in all, a good visit. I go back in 4 weeks and my anatomy scan is March 23! It still does not feel real! I feel like I'm in complete denial sometimes and soon it will be August and I will have not prepared at all!

Oh and I asked about the popping sensation in my stomach. She said it is probably not baby doing that since its so early to be that strong and with my anterior placenta, it may be even more tricky to feel. She showed me on my leg what it is similar to feeling like - sort of a light tickle? Definitely not what I've felt so I'm still on the lookout for her first movements!


----------



## LittleLala

Wonders it's great your dr appointment went well :) 

I don't have a bump yet, but when I touch my lower abdomen it's hard. I don't think I'll have a noticeable bump until late 20 weeks or even longer. 

Up late doing uni worrrrrk. Why do I do this to myself?? Haha


----------



## SweetPea3200

I have a little bump. I'm normally quite thin so most people say I'm showing because I have a bit of a belly. Honestly I think it's mostly bloat. Only the very bottom above my pubic bone is hard but I feel like my whole stomach up to my ribs is bigger! 

AFM- Missing DH a little less for me. I always miss him so much right when he leaves and then I get used to being by myself over a couple days. Today is our nephew's first birthday so I'm baking a cake and heading to my SIL's for supper. So excited! 
I've also been pretty busy at work which is a blessing for sure. I hate my job but the work I'm doing lately isn't bad at all:) My next checkup is on the 19th. I'm not very excited about it cuz I don't think it'll be all that interesting. Looking forward to mid-april when I get my 20 week scan. Even though we won't be finding out the gender, I'll still post a pic on here and ya'll can guess!


----------



## spicyorange

It's funny sometimes I look and think yep that's def a bump and others I'm not so sure!


----------



## wonders10

spicyorange said:


> It's funny sometimes I look and think yep that's def a bump and others I'm not so sure!

I feel the same way. Today I feel like I have a little bump. Even one of the ladies at work said I'm starting to show. I think it depends on so many factors. Yesterday I didn't see it at all but today I do. Sometimes I think its the clothes I wear that make it more obvious. I'm just looking forward to the point where I look pregnant to everyone, not just the people that know I'm expecting lol.


----------



## spicyorange

Even naked mine changes but when I compare to my week 0 pre pregnancy photo I realise I'm quite a bit bigger, glad I took that pic now!

Three people at work commented on my bump today, woop woop


----------



## Praying4BB

Wonders- That's interesting your OB said the baby should feel like a tickle! I guess I have been feeling them then (one more so than the other, on my left side... that would be Baby B... :yipee: --> the one always doing this on the u/s) but I knew for sure it could be them last night. We went to a concert and as soon as we walked in, the thumping vibrations got them all riled up. Not sure if they liked it or hated it, but they were both moving for a good 15-20 minutes before I guess they finally just got used to it and went back to sleep. It usually happens when I am just sitting quietly or before bed. I will put my hand on my stomach and DH notices and asks if they are moving. I feel bad sometimes because he can't feel them yet... soon though!! I'm surprised because it is so early and I started feeling that tickling sensation last week. They were measuring quite big for their age last u/s so maybe that's why :shrug:

Sweetpea- glad you are staying busy, that's the best when DH is gone :thumbup: You're almost through it! Can't wait to see your u/s pics! 

We find out the genders in less than two weeks- I am beside myself with excitement and impatience! Our family and friends are spread out all over the world, so we are hosting a Gender Reveal Party on Facebook. Each day, we've posted an Old Wives Tale and how my pregnancy compares so far. It's just fun to see if they are actually true and fun to see my family fuss over and debate their predictions. So far, about half the OWTs are for girl(s) and half are for boy(s), maybe it will be one of each! :winkwink:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh Praying one of each would be so awesome!!! Although if you have two of the same they can share clothes. Lol benefits either way I guess! I can't wait to find out what you're having. I'm also super jealous that you feel your babes, I definitely haven't felt mine yet:( I actually didn't think I would until closer to twenty weeks so I'm not too disappointed, I'm just looking forward to it!

DH is back tomorrow night and I can't wait. It actually hasn't been so bad by myself but my sleeping hasn't been great. Last night I was awake for about an hour around 3am. Ridiculous!! I'm still (knock on wood!!!) feeling okay. I even had a small glass of pepsi at the birthday party last night and felt pretty fine all evening. If this continues, I will give up my diclectin soon. So freaking happy to feel normal!! Even if it doesn't last, at least I've had a few days. 

My stomach muscle have been getting sore though, anyone else been experiencing this? It feels like I just did about 100 sit-ups. Maybe my muscles are just stretching?? I'm also feeling like I'm running out of room. At only 15 weeks, this is worrisome! I just don't know where all the baby is going to go!


----------



## wonders10

SweetPea - I still haven't felt baby move. Waiting impatiently, but I think it will be awhile for me. I have that sore feeling too sometimes, just figured it was growing pains. I also feel it more if I've been sitting for awhile and then stand up. As for room to grow - I'm a little concerned I will be HUGE because I am barely 5'4" and have a short torso, plus my added weight to start with!


----------



## spicyorange

I can't wait to feel baby move, I think it might make it feel real, my baby didn't move at all at my 12w scan (although it was facing the opposite way to 10w so it has moved!) So I think have a lazy one.


----------



## Buffyx

Sweetpea I get that muscle soreness as well. 

I can't wait until I feel the baby move. I have felt some flutters here and there but that could be anything. I can't wait until I'm certain that that's the baby! 

My left boob has grown SO much recently. I wish the right one would catch up :(


----------



## Buffyx

How has everyone's weekend been?

I had my sisters engagement party on Saturday night and it's now monday and I'm still just SO tired. It was the latest I've stayed up throughout this pregnancy so far. It was also hard having all my friends and family around me drinking. It was the first time I've really felt like I wanted a drink! 

Lucky I have mondays off work. I'm off to get a blood test today. I'm not really sure what it's for, but it's one I have to get done between 15 and 18 weeks.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh Buffy I haven't had a situation where everyone is drinking yet- not looking forward to it! Lol

I had Sunday off... No work, and no uni... It was nice. I seriously don't know what I was thinking when I decided to keep studying full time, work, and be pregnant all at once. I'm just so exhausted. Uni is so full-on this semester already! I just want to hide under my desk and fall asleep. 

We picked up our pram yeserday! I love it so much. Will add a pic! 
And hubby has nearly finished the nursery, now we just need to get the carpet in. He has done such a great job, it actually looks like it's own special little room now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LittleLala

Here is the nursery :)

Edit: ugh I don't know why my pics all go in sideways :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Buffyx

Looks great Lala! :thumbup: 
We saw my sister in law yesterday and she gave us a pram, bouncer/rocker, play mat, newborn nappies, capsule, tin of formula and some maternity clothes. She's also giving us a bassinet, bath & monitor. So handy! Plus she has a little boy and a little girl, so we are set on clothes.
It's all just sitting in the room that will be the nursery if we stay here.


----------



## LittleLala

That's so lucky Buffy!


----------



## SweetPea3200

I had a busy weekend too Buffy:( I almost cried when my alarm went off this morning cuz I was still so exhausted and I did not want to go to work. Now that I'm hear, it's not so bad! I've been a wreck lately though. Just totally moody and whiney. It's funny cuz I actually don't feel pregnant a lot of the time lately but my attitude reminds me that I definitely am lol!

Buffy that's so awesome that your SIL is so willing to hand over all of her stuff! We have 4 nieces and 2 nephews and my sister and SILs are very similar. I think they are all done having kids so they're giving us car seats, swings, clothes, basically everything that can be reused. I think the only things we are getting new is the crib and dresser. It's nice not to have to worry about saving up for all of that stuff! 

Lala your nursery looks great!! Love the colour:)


----------



## Buffyx

We are the same sweetpea. We just have to get the cot & dresser and any nursery decor :) :)


----------



## spicyorange

You guys are so organized! I have nothing but a sling yet although we have been looking, I don't know if I'm likely to get anything second hand cuz I don't know anyone else with kids :(


----------



## pihabella

I am getting a few things from friends, but most of them are still using them! I have 3 good friends who are giving/gave birth sine December. When it rains it pours! 
Our doppler works great! We are going to hook it up to the laptop so my parents in NZ can hear it tomorrow night. They are so excited! Just hope it works! 
Lala- nursery looks great! Bub will be sleeping in our room out of necessity at first, but when we move out of mum and dad's we will have more space. They have a rumpus room that I am planning on making my dayspace so that I can have some time with bub away from the parents/visitors etc. This move to NZ will certainly be interesting!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Spicy I'm not really that organised. It's only because my SIL had all that stuff to give us and she wanted to get rid of it! 

We also got a car seat with 5 years expiry left from our neighbour. It'll be good because we can either give it to my parents, or just have a car seat in each of our cars.


----------



## SweetPea3200

I'm the same as Buffy! I'm not organized at all. People have just being bringing stuff over and I've been throwing it all in the baby room. Luckily, I'm in no rush at all. My babe will be sleeping in a basinet in our room for at least the first three months. Is that not common practice for everyone else? It's common among everyone around here.


----------



## Buffyx

We are having a bassinet in our room for the first few months too. I might try & do naps in the cot, but I honestly have no idea how it all works until the baby is here.


----------



## LittleLala

We are using a bassinet in the bedroom for the first 3 months too. My husband is just really excited about doing the nursery. He read somewhere that it was on the "to-do list for second trimester" and so if he read it on the internet, it must be true! :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

We will be doing ours when we have the stuff! We built our house and haven't even been here two years yet, so nothing needs painting or anything :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

SweetPea3200 said:


> I'm the same as Buffy! I'm not organized at all. People have just being bringing stuff over and I've been throwing it all in the baby room. Luckily, I'm in no rush at all. My babe will be sleeping in a basinet in our room for at least the first three months. Is that not common practice for everyone else? It's common among everyone around here.

We will have it I the Moses basket in our room until it gets too big and had to go in the cot.official recommendations here are same room for 6 months but that seems a long time to me and once it needs the main cot it will have to have its own room. We are decorating the nursery soon though, my mom is helping me paint a Winnie the pooh mural.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Aww spiceyorange that sounds adorable! We are going a little out of the box and doing a superhero theme for the room! It's a little boyish, but if it ends up being a girl I'll add some purple accents:) I can't find any crib bedding that isn't stupidly expensive so I've decided to make my own! It actually looks really easy to me. Again, I'm not in a super big rush to do that though.

I think 6 months is definitely a long time to have in your bedroom, but if I have a boy I'll probably do it for that long. I know boys are more susceptible to SIDS so I think I'd be to paranoid to have him in his own room. Luckily all of our bedrooms have ceiling fans so that helps:) I think it also depends on how you sleep with the baby in the room. If he/she is tossing and turning and every little noise wakes you up, might be better to move them to their own room a bit earlier.


----------



## spicyorange

Anyone feeling movement yet? I've had this pressure like pain on one side of my bump on and off and I wonder if it's a foot or limb digging in? My bump is def. bigger and harder on that side so I'm sure that's where baby is. I've not felt it move at all but do your think it could be baby digging in?? No "flutters" or anything yet though


----------



## Buffyx

I actually was laying in bed this morning and thought I felt something!!! No idea though if it was, but I got kind of excited lol.

I'll probably have the baby in the bedroom for 3 months. You never know though until the baby is here ;)


----------



## LittleLala

I feel flutters but no definite kicks yet. I saw my gp yesterday and he said I should feel it in the next 2 weeks. 

My dr appointment went well yesterday. Blood pressure is still good, lost another 2kgs and he said baby was sitting where is it supposed to be. So that was good. 
I did my glucose tolerance test this morning!! I am soooo proud of myself for not vomiting. I was soooo close to it though haha. So disgusting. Just not having food in my stomach makes it worse I guess. Anyway, proud that I got through it lol. Now nervous for my results in a couple of days :/


----------



## LittleLala

Spicy, I sounds like it is the baby :) my dr said that between 18-20 weeks is when it's normal to feel the baby move so there's still a few more weeks.


----------



## Buffyx

I'm dreading that test lala. Well done for getting through it :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPea3200

What exactly do you have to do for the glucose test? Also, I definitely haven't felt any movement yet. It's still early for me but I'm eagerly waiting for it!


----------



## Praying4BB

Yay Lala! I am sooo dreading that test. I wonder if I can convince my OB not to make me fast, or at least let me drink an alternative to that nasty orange drink. I read that drinking a certain amount of OJ and cranberry juice have the same amount of sugar, so maybe?

I have my anatomy scan on Monday! I'm SO excited I can hardly stand it. :happydance::headspin::yipee: In addition to DH, my sister is coming with her two little ones (their dad is being difficult and wouldn't watch them or let his parents watch them, but I think it could be really fun for them!) but I'm having them stay outside the room until they are ready to tell us the gender... just in case. They are 5 and 3, no need for them to be traumatized if something is wrong. Every time they talk to me or my sister mentions me they ask "When are the babies going to come out?" They have no concept of "August" yet, and the little one thinks they are going to be _her_ babies. What dolls!!


----------



## spicyorange

SweetPea3200 said:


> What exactly do you have to do for the glucose test? Also, I definitely haven't felt any movement yet. It's still early for me but I'm eagerly waiting for it!

I've not heard of this, does anyone know if they do it in the UK?


----------



## Buffyx

You drink that disgusting drink and they test to see if you have gestational diabetes. I think. 

That's so exciting praying. Mine isn't until April 13th. Although March is flying by, it still feels like forever away.


----------



## LittleLala

SweetPea3200 said:


> What exactly do you have to do for the glucose test? Also, I definitely haven't felt any movement yet. It's still early for me but I'm eagerly waiting for it!

Well you go in and they take a blood test for a baseline, and then you drink a big bottle of sweet drink (mine wasn't the orange stuff I've seen before, it was clear and fizzy... Like lemonade, only a hundred times sweeter) and you have to drink the whole bottle in 5 minutes. Then you sit there and after one hour they take another blood test, and then you sit there for another hour and they do another blood test. 
It just checks for gestational diabetes. 
It wouldn't be so gross if you didn't have to fast before hand for it.


----------



## LittleLala

Praying4BB said:


> Yay Lala! I am sooo dreading that test. I wonder if I can convince my OB not to make me fast, or at least let me drink an alternative to that nasty orange drink. I read that drinking a certain amount of OJ and cranberry juice have the same amount of sugar, so maybe?
> 
> I have my anatomy scan on Monday! I'm SO excited I can hardly stand it. :happydance::headspin::yipee: In addition to DH, my sister is coming with her two little ones (their dad is being difficult and wouldn't watch them or let his parents watch them, but I think it could be really fun for them!) but I'm having them stay outside the room until they are ready to tell us the gender... just in case. They are 5 and 3, no need for them to be traumatized if something is wrong. Every time they talk to me or my sister mentions me they ask "When are the babies going to come out?" They have no concept of "August" yet, and the little one thinks they are going to be _her_ babies. What dolls!!

Awww so adorable :)


----------



## Buffyx

Are you allowed to wee after drinking that stuff?


----------



## spicyorange

I think here they just test your pee for sugars, I don't think they do that.don't sounds fun though!


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> Are you allowed to wee after drinking that stuff?

Yeh :) but I didn't because I was scared that if I walked into the toilet I would just be overcome with the need to vomit haha I know that sounds silly though.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh good because I will need to wee about 5 times after drinking that much in 5 minutes!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I have my GTT at 8am Monday... yuck. Then I have my anatomy/morphology scan at 3pm on Tuesday. 

I picked up a secondhand cot and change table today. They are in perfect condition and only $130 for both. They even threw in some cot sheets, blankets, and their stroller! What a bargain. I will be getting a new stroller when we go to USA in October but this free one will be great in the interim.


----------



## Praying4BB

Just got out of my anatomy scan- have two baby BOYS on board!! I still need to go through all the pics, but I will post some later for sure :)


----------



## SweetPea3200

Aww Yay!!! Congrats praying:) You sure are going to have your hands full! I'm so happy for you! Now you'll just have to crack down on thinking of names. Was your OH so excited? 

I'm over here just waiting:( Waiting to see if my morning sickness is coming back (I'm suspecting yes), waiting to feel some movement, and waiting for my scan on April 13th. I told DH last night that I need a project to help make this time go by faster! I hate my job so much it seems to make the days drag on:( Anyone have any projects on the go that is keeping them busy?


----------



## spicyorange

Praying4BB said:


> Just got out of my anatomy scan- have two baby BOYS on board!! I still need to go through all the pics, but I will post some later for sure :)

Glad to hear things went well.


----------



## Buffyx

Yay 2 boys! That is so exciting :flower:

I'm feeling like total crap today - going on day 3 of a headache, and I also have another UTI. My boss didn't answer his phone when I tried calling in sick, so I guess im pushing through today.

Sweetpea, I get what you mean. What about walking, or any crafts?


----------



## pihabella

Congrats on the boys Praying! Double trouble! :)


----------



## LittleLala

Caribbean- thinking of you right now going through that yucky test!!

Praying- OMG!! Congratulations!! :blue: :blue: that is so exciting!!! Looking forward to seeing pics.

Sweet pea- you are very welcome to do any of the assignments that I have (which are all due on the 30th and I am starting them today... Oh god) haha. Seriously I don't know why I am working, studying and being pregnant all at once. I have cried a lot. But in a suggestion that could actually help... Maybe learn an instrument? (If that's something you've always wanted to do). Or start planning/decorating the nursery? 

Buffy- ugh no one warned me of the 3 day long headaches of pregnancy. They are ridiculous. Sorry your boss didn't answer :( hopefully you start to feel better soon. 

I got all my test results back yesterday. Don't have gestational diabetes (my results were really low for that yay!) but because I am overweight I will have the test again later as well (boo!). I had a bunch of other tests ordered by the hospital that my dr didn't understand the need for but they were all okay too. I meet my OB tomorrow at the hospital for the first time (I am really nervous, I hope they are nice) so I suppose I will learn more then. 
Feeling really overwhelmed with uni and everything. :( 
I have my morph scan next Tuesday though, and really looking forward to that. Can't wait to see how much bigger baby looks!


----------



## Buffyx

That's great that your results came back ok lala :flower:

I'm At work with this thumping headache still, but I'm glad I came because there is a giant mud cake and ice already had two pieces. I swear I'm going to eat the whole damn thing!! And I don't even care. Because I feel like crap.

Praying: do you have any name ideas? :)


----------



## wonders10

Praying - Congrats on two boys! Very exciting! 

Sweetpea - I typically like my job but lately I've been very not into it. I just have so much on my mind that I could care less about it. Luckily, school lets out in early June so I'll have the summer off before baby then 12 weeks when she arrives. I really would like to learn how to crochet or something, maybe make a small blanket? But I never really follow through lol.

LaLa - glad your test results came back well! I'm nervous that I will have GD because I'm overweight. Are there any signs or symptoms of it so I can maybe mentally prepare myself? I don't even know when I'm getting the test done!

AFM, I haven't been on the boards yet. It was spring break for the school I work at so I went away to Disney World with my mom for a couple days and spent lots of time with my boyfriend and his visiting sister. It was a fun but busy week! I had my anatomy scan yesterday and our little girl is looking good! She was very wiggly but they were able to get all the measurements they needed and as if the blood test wasn't enough, we saw the girly bits too for extra confirmation lol. Such a relief it went well. I cannot believe that I'm almost half way through this!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Wow I feel really spoilt up here in Canada. We get a full year off with 55% of our pay from the government. And if you have a great employers, some of them will top it up to 100% for a certain number of months. I definitely don't have a good employer but I think we can make it work on 55% of my income.

I think my project is going to be more exercise. I'm freaking out a bit because I was up so many times last night with insane thirst! I would guzzle a bunch of water then wake up an hour or so later to do it again:( That's a sign of GD so I'm super nervous now thinking that I have it. I'm probably over reacting but I figure getting some more exercise can't hurt! 

I also found out at my last appointment that my thyroid is low (not sure if I mentioned that in a previous post?) so now I'm on synthroid to help activate it a little bit. Apparently hypothyroidism while pregnant can cause a bit of delayed growth and increases your chance of miscarriage in the first tri. I'm lucky I'm passed that!! 

All of these little issues are starting to stress me out quite a bit. I just can't wait for my 20 week scan so I can make sure everything is alright!


----------



## Buffyx

I have been feeling so amazing since starting to exercise again sweetpea. You won't regret it! It's crazy how good mentally it makes you feel, even though you are clearly still getting bigger and rounder :haha:


----------



## pihabella

I agree- I went for a swim yesterday and felt awesome afterwards. Everything all stretched out and nice to feel a bit weightless for a while. 
Hope your headache disappears Buffy! Have you been taking Panadol at all or toughing it out? I have caved a few times but doc said it was all ok so I figure me being less-stressed and able to get things done is better for me and bub overall.
Also congrats on the awesome scan results for those that have had it done so far!


----------



## Buffyx

For the first few times I got these headaches I didn't take anything. I take panadol now.


----------



## LittleLala

Wonders- I don't really know the symptoms really apart from being thirsty, but it's also super normal to be thirsty a lot in pregnancy too to keep you hydrated. Disney world sounds fun! And yay for the scans. Do you have cute pics?

Sweet pea- I wouldn't look toooooo much into the thirsty thing, there are times when I guzzle down a whole litre of water because I get so thirsty at random times. It's just a weird pregnancy thing I think. But in saying that, exercise is good! I wish I had a pool to swim in every dayyyyy lol it's the only exercise I genuinely enjoy haha. I hope everything is okay with your thyroid, thank goodness we don't have to deal with the scares of first tri anymore. 

So I met my OB today. It was alright. He had a guy in there who was in training, but the OB was pretty rude to him and wasn't actually doing any training. They boy was really incompetent but how are you supposed to know stuff if no one ever shows you? Like the OB was telling him to do things but wouldn't even turn from his computer to watch. He didn't know how to put the blood pressure thing on my arm... And then when he was using the doppler, he was on myyyy heartbeat for ages, I whispered to him that it was my heart beat and he said "oh... I thought it sounded too slow..." And then I had to guide him to the baby's heartbeat (but the OB was staring at his computer in the other direction so he didn't see). 
The OB told me off for not booking a dietician appointment, but the midwife didn't tell me I had to! She mentioned it but as though it was an optional thing. I told him that I have lost 18kgs (about 40lbs) since being pregnant and he told me that "it doesn't matter, you will gain it all back". I wanted to cry. Honestly I nearly did cry right then. But I will just prove him wrong. 
So anyway... I don't love the guy, but it could always be worse. He has agreed to let me have shared gp care (I was so worried he wouldn't let me) so long as I've booked an extra appointment with him at 28 weeks so that's fine.


----------



## wonders10

Lala - ok, your doctor sounds horrible. Sorry to say that. But I guess he doesn't get paid to be nice, just to keep you and baby healthy. That poor student. I remember being an intern in grad school and I would get sooooo nervous over everything!

I have some cute pics. Uploading them now and will post in a bit :flower:


----------



## Praying4BB

Thanks y'all! We are really excited. DH is so laid back and unemotional, so I can never tell for certain, but I am sure he is over the moon! We have ZERO boy names picked out. I like traditional names with strong meanings, so Gabriel, Daniel, Ethan, and Andrew are some of my favorites, but I also like Beau (we are both southerners born and bred). I'm thinking that needs to be a nickname though and I'm not sure of longer names with Beau. I had my two favorite girl names ready to go but boys are just so hard! Maybe this weekend we will start getting serious about choosing them. 

I attached some pictures as promised. They took about a billion and gave me at least 50, but they aren't super quality. The only clear ones were their potty shots... go figure... and they were quite obviously very immodest boys :haha: I have to go back for a follow-up on April 13th because they didn't get all the heart views/measurements they needed because of the way the boys were positioned... oh darn! another chance to see them :winkwink:

So I am concerned about one thing... and it's sooo silly, but it kept me up last night so I guess I need to vent :wacko: The boys' measurements were all in the "normal" range and they even measured big for most, but Baby A's femur length was in the "10th percentile." DH is 6'4" and I am 5'10" (and the shrimp in my family). All the men on my dad's side of the family are 6'7" and above, including my dad and brother, and my sister is 6'2"! So by all estimates, we should have tall (and possibly enormous) children. Definitely not 10th percentile lol. DH keeps saying that their positioning didn't allow the sonographer to get accurate measurements and maybe Baby A hasn't had his growth spurt yet. My sister said I should be eating more, which is probably true--I've only gained four pounds so far and I know I should have gained more than that by now. I'm not feeling sick anymore but my appetite just hasn't come back yet. She laughed at me when I told her A's femur length was on the small side and reminded me I have twins and they will naturally be smaller than singletons :dohh: But I am so concerned that they don't have enough room to grow! 

Anyway, is anyone else having issues concentrating on anything else but their baby? I just want to design their nursery and get their registry together and I am getting VERY behind in my work for school :blush: I just want them to be here already! 

Lala- I laughed out loud at your story about the intern! Poor guy, I had a VERY awkward experience with an young male intern once who was doing a pap smear. He was so nervous and I guess he thought it would be good "bedside manner" to chat me up but it was seriously like we were on a date or something! He asked about my family and where I went to college and what I do for a living... ALL WHILE MY FEET WERE IN THE STIRRUPS and he's sitting down there looking at who knows what. After he was finally done, I think he tried to thank me for allowing him to get some experience. Except it was more like, "okay, we're all done here, thanks for the...ummm...<long awkward pause>...have a good day." WHAT!? LOLOL, poor kids. 

Sweetpea- I am moving to Canada! :winkwink: Seriously though, that is awesome! I'm in law school, so I will just take the fall semester off, but I would be so sad to go back to work so soon Wonders! 

Buffy- So sorry you are having headaches! I hope you are feeling better today! :flower:

Pihabella- I'm planning to go swimming tomorrow! I can't wait. I've just been walking and doing light weights, but I think it will be fun to get back in the pool, it sounds so refreshing! I only have my tri training bikini that fits now and I plan to rock it, bump and all. I just hope I don't scare any young kids (it's the university's pool) :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







11083866_10100162250355900_729200442438073029_n.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3









11081138_10100162251548510_5528139007332479436_n.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wonders10

Praying4BB said:


> Anyway, is anyone else having issues concentrating on anything else but their baby? I just want to design their nursery and get their registry together and I am getting VERY behind in my work for school :blush: I just want them to be here already!
> 
> I'm in law school, so I will just take the fall semester off, but I would be so sad to go back to work so soon Wonders!

Me! Work is seriously getting in the way of baby planning! Don't they understand I have strollers and cribs to shop for?

I hate that I will only be off 3 months, but I don't have much of a choice. I don't get any paid maternity leave and as I work in a school, I don't have much, if any, work in the summer so I really need to get back to work so we can pay our bills lol. Luckily, my mom will be watching her so I know she is in good hands and will send me tons of pictures all day.

I wouldn't stress about the measurements (although I had a teeny freak out too with mine). I'm trying to stick with the, "if the doctor says all is normal and good, then its normal and good" attitude. They are the experts, not me. And your husband could be right. Our tech had a hard time with some measurements because how baby was positioned or how she started moving. No stressing! :flower:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Lala I think you're right about the thirsty thing. It was probably just a fluke. I get so distracted during the day that I don't think I drink enough water and then my body tries to make up for it at night! Also, I wish it was warmer here, I love swimming so much but it's definitely too cold for the lake. I'll probably try to go to the rec centre for a swim this week! I'm sorry your doctor is so horrible. He sounds like a real jerk! Mine was recommended by a few of my friends but I'm actually not the biggest fan of him. He's really relaxed which is great but he doesn't give me any information unless I ask about it. It's frustrating for me because I'm so interested in pregnancy that I want to know everything I can but I feel annoying asking a ton of questions and I usually forget them while I'm there:(

Praying those are amazing pics!! I want to say don't worry about the measurements but I know I would be the exact same as you. I'm sure once I ask a million questions at my 20 week scan I'll find something to stress about. Awesome that you are moving to Canada!!! What part are you moving to? It's honestly so amazing here:) Weather on the east coast is awful right now but they have fun accents so that makes up for it lol! I live in BC about 5 hours east of Vancouver and we've been having Spring-like weather since Valentine's day. I'd say I live in the most beautiful part of Canada but we definitely pay a "sunshine tax' for living here. Most of the men I know have to work out of town to support their families. We're really lucky that DH found an awesome job in town but neither of us makes that much money. The amazing beaches and awesome ski hill are totally worth it though!

Hope everyone else is doing well! It's deary and gross here so I want to crawl up in bed and do nothing. Unfortunately, my bank account can't handle me taking more time off lol!


----------



## Praying4BB

SweetPea3200 said:


> Awesome that you are moving to Canada!!! What part are you moving to? It's honestly so amazing here:)

Awww, I was just joking! I am so impressed with Canada's maternity leave policy though!! :thumbup:


----------



## Buffyx

Lala - your doctor sounds awful. I hope I don't get one like that!

Praying- I really like Ethan, Gabriel & Beau :flower:

Wonders - I'll only be having around 3 months off too. The thing I hate most is when people question me about it, or tell me I need longer off. If I had the money, I obviously would! We are hopefully moving back home though and I won't mind so much leaving the baby with family at that young age. Also if our house sells for what we are hoping, I can probably afford to have a little longer off work.


----------



## LittleLala

I just unenrolled from my uni subjects for the semester and applied for a leave of a sense from study for the rest of the year. 
I am sooo ridiculously stressed and I can't fathom how I would be able to handle doing everything I do now in addition to prac coming up for a month.
Feeling pretty crappy but I've done the right thing for me right now.


----------



## wonders10

Buffyx said:


> Wonders - I'll only be having around 3 months off too. The thing I hate most is when people question me about it, or tell me I need longer off. If I had the money, I obviously would! We are hopefully moving back home though and I won't mind so much leaving the baby with family at that young age. Also if our house sells for what we are hoping, I can probably afford to have a little longer off work.

I know! If I could choose, I'd love to at least take the first half of the school year off (where I work) and return in January but financially, it is just not an option. Oh well. 



LittleLala said:


> I just unenrolled from my uni subjects for the semester and applied for a leave of a sense from study for the rest of the year.
> I am sooo ridiculously stressed and I can't fathom how I would be able to handle doing everything I do now in addition to prac coming up for a month.
> Feeling pretty crappy but I've done the right thing for me right now.

Aww, sorry! Its ok to be disappointed but school is not going anywhere and its important to not stress yourself out too much :hugs:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Praying4BB said:


> Awww, I was just joking! I am so impressed with Canada's maternity leave policy though!! :thumbup:

Hahaha this pregnancy is making me super dumb! I'm really grateful for the awesome maternity leave. It would be super stressful to go back to work that soon! It's nice that you ladies have family to help out. Definitely better than sending them to be cared for by people you don't know.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Also Lala I'm sorry you had to leave uni:( I totally get it, I couldn't imagine being that busy. It's the last thing you need right now. Like Wonders said, it'll still be there when you're ready!


----------



## Buffyx

That would have been a hard decision lala, but it sounds like it might have been the right one :flower:

I'm positive I'm feeling baby now. It is just twitching/muscle spasm/popcorn popping kind of movements, and it's pretty much just when I'm laying down at night. But I'm sure this is it!!


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> That would have been a hard decision lala, but it sounds like it might have been the right one :flower:
> 
> I'm positive I'm feeling baby now. It is just twitching/muscle spasm/popcorn popping kind of movements, and it's pretty much just when I'm laying down at night. But I'm sure this is it!!

Definitely sounds like baby!


----------



## Buffyx

It is so cool! I can't wait until I can feel it from the outside so that my husband can feel it too.


----------



## wonders10

Buffyx said:


> It is so cool! I can't wait until I can feel it from the outside so that my husband can feel it too.

yay for feeling baby! 

The odd thing is that I can usually only feel it with my hand on my belly. Yesterday I think I was feeling it more from the inside as well, but anytime I've known for sure I felt something was from the outside. I wonder why that is? Maybe because of my extra padding? Plus the placenta? I'm not stressing really about it because of all those things, and I saw her squirming around a lot this week at my ultrasound. I think she also likes to lay upside down, with her back into my placenta. So that probably doesn't help either lol.


----------



## spicyorange

Buffyx said:


> It is so cool! I can't wait until I can feel it from the outside so that my husband can feel it too.

I can't wait to feel it, midwife said it's totally fine I still hasn't but I'm getting impatient. 18 weeks now and not a flicker, I've been concentrating really hard but there's not been a bubble in sight.


----------



## Buffyx

From what I've read, it's totally normal to still not be feeling it at this stage, so I wouldn't worry. But I totally was getting impatient too!

It's currently 3.15am and I am WIDE AWAKE. It is so frustrating.


----------



## SweetPea3200

spicyorange I hear you! I'm about the same days as you and I haven't felt anything yet:( Totally getting impatient. I hope I feel something before my 20 week scan, if not I'll be expecting them to tell me I have an anterior placenta. I really have no idea where mine is. Does everyone else know the position of there's? Luckily the Doppler still makes me happy but some movement would be nice!


----------



## wonders10

SweetPea3200 said:


> spicyorange I hear you! I'm about the same days as you and I haven't felt anything yet:( Totally getting impatient. I hope I feel something before my 20 week scan, if not I'll be expecting them to tell me I have an anterior placenta. I really have no idea where mine is. *Does everyone else know the position of there's?* Luckily the Doppler still makes me happy but some movement would be nice!

I know mine is anterior but up high, not low near cervix. I think they only mentioned after my scan when I had spotting a few weeks ago. They looked really closely at it to see if that caused the bleeding, that's when they mentioned the position. 

The only times I feel anything (again, only with my hand) are first thing in the morning before I get up or in the evening when I'm resting and watching tv - except as I'm typing this, I just felt this little tickle feeling to the left of my belly button so maybe thats her lol. Its really so crazy. I'm looking forward to definite movements!


----------



## Buffyx

I have no idea about my placenta. I also don't have a Doppler. My next scan feels forever away!! (April 13)


----------



## wonders10

Some pics as promised:

Nothing fancy, but how we announced on facebook:

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/wonders10/baby4.jpg

Cute outfits I couldn't resist!

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/wonders10/baby2.jpg

Our little girl - anatomy scan at 18+3

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/wonders10/baby%201.jpg

The bump - looking huge, but I had a belly to begin with

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/wonders10/baby3.jpg


----------



## spicyorange

SweetPea3200 said:


> spicyorange I hear you! I'm about the same days as you and I haven't felt anything yet:( Totally getting impatient. I hope I feel something before my 20 week scan, if not I'll be expecting them to tell me I have an anterior placenta. I really have no idea where mine is. Does everyone else know the position of there's? Luckily the Doppler still makes me happy but some movement would be nice!

I have no idea where my placenta is, I think they will tell new at my 20 week but that's two whole weeks away! I hole I feel it before then. Baby's really do take a lot of waiting and patience!


----------



## LittleLala

Sweet pea- they told my at my nt scan that I have a posterior placenta, I think she really told me everything because I kept asking questions lol so then she narrated every second of what she was doing. It was great, I hate not knowing when they are looking at things because I start to worry something is wrong lol. 

Awww wonders soooooo cute! And those outfits are adorable! And holy bump fest!!! I wish I had a big ol bump!


----------



## LittleLala

It's my DHs 27th birthday today! He always gets a little funny about birthdays. Silly billy. We are still so young (I'm 25), he's got to get oveeeer it. Anyway it's my weekend off (I only get one weekend off a month so I always look forward to it) and I'm really happy it's fallen on his birthday weekend. 
His mum called like a month ago and wanted to arrange family get together for it, and sometimes she really oversteps the boundaries... Anyway she wanted to do either a dinner at a Mexican restaurant, or brunch on Sunday at their house. I said Brunch on Sunday, because it have organised for us to have a games night at our house for tonight with his friends and I'm cooking Mexican food...
Anyway, she came over while I was at work one day (she does this whenever she wants to get in his ear) and told him that we are going out for lunch on Saturday as well, and to the Mexican place. 
I love my in laws but I don't want to spend ALL WEEKEND WITH THEM. And I'm cranky that she organised it when I wasn't there- dh doesn't want to go but he finds it really hard saying no to his mum because she gets really sensitive. I'm just annoyed!! She knows I was organising a Mexican dinner with his friends tonight (it's DHs favourite food) and she purposely didn't tell me about it so that I couldn't say no.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh lala that is so annoying :( I hope you can still enjoy the weekend & your DH can enjoy his birthday.

I had my parents come and stay over last night. DH was on night shift at work. Anyway, my mum is a smoker. She obviously smokes outside, but the smell is EVERYWHERE! I can't believe I ever lived with them. I can't handle it now. They left this morning and I've been washing all the sheets and towels, and I've vacuumed and mopped and disinfected and wiped and opened all the windows so the smell will be gone. I also dread the times my parents will look after my baby and it will come home smelling like cigarettes :(

Funny thing about smokers is that they don't care about anyone else. Last night my mum was having a cigarette out the front of my house and left the front door wide open!! The smell was coming inside. My nice new house. So frustrating! And every time I ask her to move further away from me while she is smoking, she gets all angry and grumpy like I've just asked her for a million dollars.


----------



## LittleLala

Ugh how annoying Buffy!! I would be so frustrated. Yeh the less you are around cigarettes, the stronger the smell is to you, and then you realise the smell is in EVERYTHING!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Wonders we are in the same FB group. I remember the photo of the Old Navy clothes - I am the one that said I tried to buy it but they were out of stock!


----------



## spicyorange

Buffy it's horrid isn't it, and there's evidence that the smoke people carry on their clothes is enough to be harmful. I'm so glad none of my family smoke Bashar I wouldn't want that anywhere near me or baby


----------



## Buffyx

Caribbean, I'm there too :thumbup:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

20 week scan done and dusted :) she's growing well and I can feel her tumbling about a few times a day. Nothing exciting to report.. I'm very tired and really don't have much energy at all. I had a lot more energy when I was pregnant at 23! 

I have a pregnant mum's meet up today at a coffee shop. If I hadn't organised it myself, I probably wouldn't be going. I just want to sleep all the time! 

Here is a pic of bubby. A 3D one too! I pointed a red arrow at her little face peeking out from behind the placenta that she was using for a pillow haha.. 

https://oi61.tinypic.com/5kfygl.jpg


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Buffyx said:


> Caribbean, I'm there too :thumbup:

Oh I thought I was the only Aussie! (Other than Petra but she lives in the USA)


----------



## Buffyx

I'm Casey on FB ;)

And great scan pics! I so can't wait to have mine.


----------



## Praying4BB

Buffyx said:


> Caribbean, I'm there too :thumbup:

Me too!


----------



## LittleLala

OMG Caribbean your scan pics are so cute!!! I have my scan on Tuesday, can't wait!


----------



## Buffyx

Will you find out the gender lala??


----------



## LittleLala

Nope!! I am really looking forward to having a surprise at the birth :D 
I keep having dreams that they will accidentally tell me, lol. I hope not!


----------



## Buffyx

Oh that would be awful if they ruined it for you! You're good for waiting. I couldn't handle it haha


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> Oh that would be awful if they ruined it for you! You're good for waiting. I couldn't handle it haha

Lol I don't think they will, it's just my silly dreams!! 
Is anyone else having crazy dreams? 
I keep having really horrible nightmares that my husband wakes me up from because I keep sleep-crying haha


----------



## Buffyx

I haven't done the sleep crying, but I have very vivid dreams pretty much every night! Sometimes they're crazy, or scary, or just normal..but I always remember them!

Also my SIL warned me about leg cramps. I get them a lot now lately in the middle of the night in my calves.


----------



## LittleLala

Eeeee I'm 20 weeks today!!!! (My ticker is a little off). So excited to be half way!!!! :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## Buffyx

Halfway!! Woohoo so exciting xx


----------



## pihabella

Congrats Lala!


----------



## LittleLala

Scan went fine today, the guy didn't talk to me at all throughout the scan... And it took ages (about an hour and a half..) at the end my husband asked if everything was okay and the man replied "So far". But if anything was really wrong they would've had to tell me at the time, right? I can't see my dr for a couple of days so surely it was just a quiet weird guy scanning me? I hope so. Can't wait til I see my gp so he can reassure me, I'm such a worry wart!! 
Anyway I got one profile pic of baby and it's not the best quality but I love it :) 

How is everyone going?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SweetPea3200

YAY Lala!! Awesome pic. I'm so glad I'm not the only one waiting to find out the gender:) I'm worried that I'll have a scan tech like that too. All quiet and making you feel like something is wrong. I'm sure everything was great though! Maybe he was worried about accidentally telling you the gender if he talked too much lol!

Caribbean, your scan pics were great too! I cannot wait until my scan. April 13th feels so far away! 

Sorry about everyone having trouble with their parents and in-laws. My mom and step-dad smoke too but they are really good at making sure it doesn't get in the house and washing their hands after. It annoys DH more than me but that's probably because I grew up with it! My mom definitely isn't doing anything wrong lately but I'm finding her so annoying every time I talk to her! Must just be my pregnancy hormones. DH and I are getting married in May. No wedding or anything, just signing papers and then having a BBQ with our parents after. I just started planning it and I don't want to tell my mom! I just know she'll annoy me so much up to it. I'll just tell her at the last second!


----------



## Praying4BB

Yay Lala! So cute! :flower: I am sure you have nothing to worry about. He was probably trying to stay quiet so as not to give away the gender (you are staying Team Yellow right?) Kind of odd he stayed completely silent though- was he pointing out body parts to you at all? My tech had a doc come in right away when everything wasn't 100% perfect. Nothing was wrong, but she just wanted him to help clarify that they were too small yet to get all the heart measurements so I'd have to come back in a few weeks. 

And congrats on halfway for you! :thumbup: And me too, technically I suppose, since most twins come before 37 weeks, hadn't really thought of that :happydance: I've been so uncomfortable the last few days with all the stretching and expanding and I've not been sleeping well. So ready for August!


----------



## wonders10

LaLa - I'm sure all is fine. I had a tech like that early on who literally said nothing and it was agony. I finally just asked if she could see anything and all she said was "yes". She did finally turn the screen to me, but it was torture. I would think all is fine and you would have heard differently by now.

SweetPea - I'm loving your wedding idea! My boyfriend was my fiance at one point and we ended up breaking up. I was fine with the wedding planning and it was a small affair but he got very stressed by it and his family was very controlling over it. Obviously we got back together, and we will be getting married eventually, but not until after baby is here. I'm definitely thinking super small and casual. 

AFM, I'm feeling kinda gross today. A little nauseous off and on, headache off and on, really tired and lots of growing pains this morning but they seem to be letting up. Can't wait for work to be over for the day. I've also been eating horribly and starving all the time! Must be a growth spurt. At least that's what I'm telling myself although I'm dreading getting weighed next week at the doctor!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Just wanted to update that I think I've been feeling a little movement today while sitting at my desk! It felt like a bubble popping right near where my pant button would be (if I could wear pants with buttons anymore!). It happened a couple times. It just makes you think, that must be one tiny foot or hand hitting me if that's what it is. And now writing this I just felt a rush of love and I may have to go cry now!


----------



## LittleLala

Sweet pea- eeeee yay for movement!! So great :) I've felt baby kick 3 times now, on separate days. I thought that it would become more regular, but it's still just random. Hopefully within the week I will start feeling multiple kicks a day. A stress-free marriage arrangement sounds nice! I understand the whole not wanting to tell your mum thing. Mine can be so disinterested in so many big things that are happening to me, but then suddenly want to know EVERY LITTLE DETAIL about other things and it can drive me crazy lol. 

Praying- yeh he was silent the whole way, apart from after about 5 minutes in to looking at the brain he cheeked my cycle lengths... And it really freaked me out that he would suddenly want to know that. I told him, then he was silent again and I asked him like a minute after if everything was ok and he said "I'm looking" and that was it. I started silently crying because I was so worried. My dh was sitting behind the guy and started doing silly charades to try and make me laugh, which was really sweet. But yeh then he didn't say another word for the remaining hour and a half. I inky knew what he was looking at because he would type it on the screen. It might've just been because he was foreign and maybe he wasn't confident at speaking English? I don't know but yeh I really hope I don't have the same guy for my later scan. I might actually go to a different clinic to make sure I don't have him. Congrats to being halfway! Lol I haven't been sleeping so great either, so yesterday I bought some new 1000 thread count sheets and a bright, happy quilt cover set... I slept so much better last night :D 

Wonders- yeh the silence really was agony! Aw it sucks you're still nauseous. I had terrible morning sickness vomiting on Friday and Saturday but have been okay since then, it still comes and goes. So annoying, I wish we were all just automatically better after 12 weeks lol. Aww try not to worry about your next weigh in, I am sure that everything is going to be okay :flower: you will eventually gain weight with the baby and all it's fluids too so it is natural. I'm the biggest hypocrite for sharing this though because I think I'm also just trying to reassure myself at the same time lol.


----------



## spicyorange

I was told they often dont say much because they need to concentrate. But that's still annoying.
Sweet pea toy give me how I might feel something soon because I'm getting impatient when your Sr so many people feel stuff already.


----------



## wonders10

That's the weird thing. I've been feeling great for weeks now! It eventually stopped although the headache is still lingering and I still want to eat everything I can get my hands on lol.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Feeling pokes again this morning! Hope it's going to be a regular thing now:) My nausea was pretty bad last night. Sometimes, I just shouldn't eat so much for supper lol! All in all, I'm starting to enjoy pregnancy a little more. I'm still impatient to meet this little one though!


----------



## spicyorange

Ooh exciting sweetpea! I think I may have felt some bubbles today but I'm not sure if it was baby or the fact I was nervous about the dentist!


----------



## SweetPea3200

OOO spicyorange, I hope it was baby! I know how much you've been looking forward to it! I still can't be 100% that I'm feeling baby but I'm just going to convince myself that's what it is:)


----------



## spicyorange

I haven't felt it again but I wonder if my stress made baby wiggle, I dine want to stress it out but I how it was and I hope I feel it again soon, I'm so impatient.


----------



## Buffyx

Haha sweetpea - that's pretty much what I'm doing. I figure what else could it be?! :flower:


----------



## wonders10

It's been a few days since I felt any good wiggles in there so getting annoyed. When I'm really desperate I use the doppler - if I can't catch the heartbeat, I usually always hear her moving around so I know things are ok.

And I'm pretty sure I have a UTI, starting to get uncomfortable now and waiting for dr to open so I can give them a call. I had one at 6 weeks so I guess I should be grateful it took until almost 20 weeks for my next one since I'm sort of prone to getting them.


----------



## spicyorange

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks spicy :) you too!!


----------



## Buffyx

Hope you all had a great Easter. I've just gotten home from a few days away camping. Glad to be back home, although I had a great time.


----------



## spicyorange

We painted our nursery over the weekend which made things start to feel a bit more real. I'm on count down to my 20w scan on Monday morning now. Still waiting for movement though :(


----------



## Buffyx

Oh how exciting. Can't wait to start our nursery :flower:

I have my 20 week scan on Monday as well.


----------



## LittleLala

Good luck for your scans girls... Not long now!! I was not prepared for how looooong it was. I'm really glad I peed a bunch of times while I was supposed to hold it in, otherwise I never would have made it through the scan. 

Spicy I'm sure that your movements will start up next week :) I'm feeling baby at night now but still don't have regular movements, just a couple of kicks here or there, and it is still soft.


----------



## spicyorange

Ooh Buffy what time is yours. I'm lucky mine is 9.40am so I won't have to much anticipation.

How long were you there lala?


----------



## LittleLala

My scan took about 1.5 hours spicy :)


----------



## spicyorange

Wow that's ages! I thought they took about 20 minutes, we're they struggling to see what they needed? I was expecting to be at work by 11! Guess I better tell them it might be later!
I'm hoping this baby wriggles at the scan as I still can't feel anything yet and it was totally still at my 12week scan (something I didn't think about until after I left)


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hope you all had a lovely Easter, DH and I enjoyed 3 huge feasts courtesy of our parents. It was wonderful!

My scan is Monday too! It's not until 11am so I'm probably going to head to work to distract myself for a couple of hours before I go. I was told to have a full bladder so I'm not looking forward to that part:( Buffy and Spicy are you ladies finding out the gender? I know there's a couple of ladies on here who already know but I can't remember who has what! I'll have to scroll back and check.

The movements I feel are getting pretty regular which makes me so happy! I can't wait until DH can feel them though. When we're watching TV I put his hand on my stomach and look at him expectantly every time I feel something but he has yet to feel it. It'll probably be another week or two. 

Also, I've totally popped out in the last week or so. It makes me feel so much better because my belly is hard now instead of just mushy and large lol. I definitely look pregnant now!


----------



## spicyorange

I'm team yellow!
STILL not even a flutter for me yet though :(
I was told to have a full bladder for my earlier scans but told only a glass or two needed this time.


----------



## pihabella

I am having my scan on Tuesday! Always the last in this group haha. We have decided to find out the gender, I am sick of calling bub 'it' or 'he/she' already! Plus I need something to break up these 40 weeks of waiting! 1.5 hours is ages, I hope mine isn't that long. I went to my pre-admission appointment at the hospital yesterday, and it sounds like I will mostly be seeing the same midwife which is great. She has already booked me in for my 21 week and 26 week checkups as well as giving me the referral for the 26 week diabetes blood tests. Full steam ahead. 
Question: will any of you be getting the whooping cough vaccine in 3rd tri? I just saw its now free in Canberra so will get it done before we go to NZ. That story about the wee boy in Perth that died really upset me so I am making sure our little one is getting some protection from birth.
I am feeling movement all the time now but like some of you, my partner can't feel it yet from the outside. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Buffyx

Mine is 930am Monday. In the letter they sent me, it said to allow 2 hours for the ultrasound. Definitely finding out gender!

I then have my first midwife appointment on Tuesday.

Am getting the whooping cough injection in the third trimester.


----------



## LittleLala

I already got my whooping cough vaccine (and all the others that needed updated) in 2013 when we told our gp that we were trying. 
That poor 4 week old... It was so, so sad. 

We've asked all of our immediate family members to get it too, and thankfully everyone has been happy to do so :)


----------



## spicyorange

Lala check if you need it again because I had whooping cough last year (it was horrible as an adult is hate to see a child have it) but I was told that you have to have the vaccine when your actually pregnant to pass the immunity to your child. I'll be getting it for sure!!


----------



## Buffyx

I'm also Asking my family members to get it too :flower:

I think I'm feeling baby a lot more now?! At least I'm sure that's what it is. Halfway tomorrow!!


----------



## LittleLala

spicyorange said:


> Lala check if you need it again because I had whooping cough last year (it was horrible as an adult is hate to see a child have it) but I was told that you have to have the vaccine when your actually pregnant to pass the immunity to your child. I'll be getting it for sure!!

I was told at my midwife appt that because I've already been vaccinated that bubs will get their shot later (I think 6 weeks?). But if I can get the shot again and it not be a problem then I definitely will if it helps baby out :D I will ask at my next OB appointment at 28 weeks!

Ooh Buffy that's great-- my baby kicked a lot today!! Made me jump twice!!!! So exciting. But still can't feel movement from the outside (and also still don't have hourly movements).


----------



## Buffyx

It's so exciting isn't it?! 
I think I felt the baby once last week from the outside, but nothing since then. All just from the inside!


----------



## spicyorange

I'm so jealous I STILL have no movement in or out! 
Baby should get their whooping cough, diptheria, tetanus, hon, pneumococcal and rotavirus vaccines (3 jabs total) at six weeks but any immunity you have will cover them until then.


----------



## Buffyx

It's totally normal not to feel the baby yet. Some ladies don't feel it until they are well in to 20 weeks. Mine is actually still not that strong, but I'm sure it HAS to be baby. Maybe yours moves while you're asleep and that's why you don't feel it yet. It's so faint it wouldn't be enough to wake you :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

I'm just impatient,I feel like the only person I this site who didn't feel it at like 15 weeks!!I can only hope it means nasty baby is a good sleeper lol!


----------



## Buffyx

I read today if you don't feel something by 24 weeks then you should let your doctor know.


----------



## spicyorange

I've got my 20 week scan on Monday all that should out my mind at rest and might shed light on why I haven't felt anything yet. Otherwise I guess 4 weeks is plenty is time to start feeling something! Babies grow a lot in that time


----------



## wonders10

spicyorange said:


> I'm just impatient,I feel like the only person I this site who didn't feel it at like 15 weeks!!I can only hope it means nasty baby is a good sleeper lol!

I feel the same way! I felt a little something with my hand at 17 weeks but really nothing since. I'll be 21 weeks tomorrow and last night and a little this morning, I think I have finally felt her move - felt like a small fish flopping and others felt like being tickled, all near my belly button. I may have been feeling her at other times but it wasn't noticeable for me to think it was anything other than normal tummy movements. 

I think a few things contributed to me taking a while to feel her. 1) I'm overweight. 2) I have an anterior placenta. 3) It's my first baby. 4) I think she is a tiny little thing (even for her age) so took awhile for her moves to get strong enough. 

I just had a doctor appointment yesterday and told her I wasn't feeling much and what little I might have felt was very sporadic and only at night. She said that is very normal and by my next appt (24 weeks), I'll be feeling her a lot more.


----------



## Buffyx

Yep, you'll be fine spicy. It just takes time for some :flower:

On another note, I am SO happy it's Friday. We have been short staffed all week at work and it's school holidays, so we are always busy (I work at a dentist.) So I'm tired and ready for it to be over! We have an engagement party to go to tomorrow night. I Don't miss alcohol, but when I go to events like that I wish I could have a drink!


----------



## spicyorange

Yay for Friday, I love the weekend but equally in wishing Monday here for my scan!


----------



## pihabella

Buffy- I have a quick dental question for you. I chipped my tooth (molar) a few weeks ago while eating but am worried that they won't be able to do much for it without xrays. Should I go anyway to make sure it won't get worse while I am pregnant?


----------



## Buffyx

Yes definitely go. We do fillings all the time on pregnant women. It's perfectly safe! Obviously I haven't seen the tooth, so it's hard for me to say for sure if it can be filled easily or not - but if they need to take an X-ray, maybe just ask them to put a temporary filling in there until you've had the baby :flower:


----------



## pihabella

I probably won't be on here over the weekend so just wanted to say good luck with the scans on Monday Buffy and spicy!


----------



## spicyorange

Thanks. I'm excited and also nervous ant the scan. I had a filling a couple of weeks back and didn't have xrays, but then my dentist doesn't do xrays very often (I think I've only had them once but I've got loads of filings)

I tried lying on my tummy I the bed last night to see if I could feel anything, I could feel some thing but I couldn't decide if it was just my digestion or actually baby, I couldn't stay that way long as it wasn't exactly comfy! I'm hopeful that It means i might feel something very soon...


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I lay on my tummy and get giant whoomps in my tummy! I didn't a couple of weeks ago so it will definitely be noticeable soon spicy!


----------



## spicyorange

I THINK I felt something today.a very light tapping.but so light I can't be 100%,


----------



## SweetPea3200

Yay Spicy!! I'm excited for you. I definitely felt something when I laid on my tummy and asked DH to give me a back rub. It did get uncomfortable pretty quick though. Also, I'm glad you're team yellow with me!! I know I'll be tempted on Monday when they ask if I want to know but I know I won't regret it if I stay strong!!

Sooooo glad it's Friday! I've been exhausted all week and I'm looking forward to sleeping in a bit tomorrow and Sunday. 

I actually haven't heard anything about the whooping couch vaccine but I will definitely ask my doctor about it next time I'm there! Anything to help keep baby healthy:) 

Buffy & Spicy, I know we're all so excited for our scans but are either of you having a little anxiety about it too? I know everything will be great for all of us but I find myself getting worried about things being wrong. Tell me this is normal?


----------



## spicyorange

I'm really anxious about it sweetpea. I think especially because we aren't finding it the gender this isn't the focus of my mind but is everything ok?? I've been such a worrier this pregnancy so I'm looking for the reassurance.i don't think I'll be tempted because I've always been so set on team yellow. 

I'm still not totally sure if I felt movement or if it was just my gut / imagination.It was so subtle.

The whooping cough vaccine should be given between 28 and 32 weeks, I got a leaflet at my last mw appointment and told to make an appointment with the nurse later.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## LittleLala

Aww spicy I sounds like you felt movement!!! Yay!!


----------



## Buffyx

Sweetpea I'm more nervous than excited to be honest. And we are totally finding out gender though. I can't imagine how people can wait!!

And definitely sounds like movement spicy :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

Finding out to me would be like knowing what you're having for Christmas in July. 
No more movement, come on baby do it again!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Ha that's what my boss said when I told him I was finding out. 
The way I see it is that I can be surprised tomorrow, or I can be surprised in August. Id rather be surprised tomorrow & then be able to prepare better for my baby :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

I totally respect people who find out, will you be telling people or keeping it quiet?


----------



## Buffyx

Yeah definitely telling people. Couldn't keep that kind of news to myself :haha:

I remember my cousin finding out and not telling anyone. Then at her baby shower people were bringing all of this gender neutral stuff, but she was sitting there knowing it was a girl. I don't know - it just seems silly to not tell people if you know.


----------



## spicyorange

I agree but my boss knew and didn't tell anyone. 
Good luck tomorrow, hope it goes well, can't wait to hear what your having


----------



## Buffyx

We are having a girl! I can't believe it! Over the moon, but thought it was going to be a boy :flower:


----------



## pihabella

Congrats Buffy! So exciting!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Yay Buffy! Congrats on joining team pink! Now you can shop til you drop! I can't remember where you're located but you must be way ahead of me! It's Sunday night over hear and I'm still eagerly waiting for my scan tomorrow!!!

Spicy I hope everything goes well for you! I'm totally distracted with worry also but I'm sure we will have great scans! 

Buffy, did you get pictures? !


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks girls! I only got one picture, but we also got a dvd. The picture isn't very good either. I don't mind though because I'm just happy everything is going great! First appointment with the midwife tomorrow too.

I'm in Australia, so we are ahead of most countries :flower:

We went out right away and bought some leggings, a little shorts & onesie set and also another onesie. We won't buy anything else until after the baby shower, and even then my SIL has a 1 year old little girl so we will be getting lots of hand me downs. It's also my parents first grand child and my sisters first niece (or nephew) so she already texted me saying she bought a couple of things already!


----------



## LittleLala

Oh congrats Buffy!!! :pink: exciting!! Now you'll have to think of girl names :haha:
Good luck to everyone else who has scans today x


----------



## Buffyx

I know! We only had a boy name picked out. Hubby is liking Ava for a girl at the moment, but knowing him he will have changed his mind next week! We had Taj picked out for a boy & he's trying to convince me that it's also a girls name. Not happening.

Also she is measuring a week ahead, and I have an anterior placenta :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

See. Not great.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LittleLala

Awww I think the pic is adorable :)

PS- please don't name your daughter Taj... :haha: lol


----------



## Buffyx

Haha definitely won't be doing that :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Yay for girl. I'm team yellow but I'll let you know how things go, just about to leave for the hospital now.


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck! Still nice to know that bubs is healthy and doing well :thumbup:


----------



## spicyorange

Baby is perfect :) I have a anterior placenta which explains the lack of feeling movement but baby was happily wiggling about with its feet up by it's head trying to suck it's thumb. Massively happy.


----------



## LittleLala

Awww big congrats spicy xx


----------



## Buffyx

That's great! Happy for you :hugs:


----------



## wonders10

Yay! So glad your scans went well, Spicy and Buffy! Its such a relief to see that healthy baby in there!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Welcome to Team Pink Buffy!!

:pink:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Yay Spicy!!! I definitely thought you had an anterior placenta. Hopefully you start feeling lots of movement soon though!

Buffy, I really like Ava for a girl. Really pretty:) Also your pic is adorable!! Having a DVD would be nice for sure.

My scan was wonderful! I got a ton of pics :) We're still totally team yellow but I think I may have seen a little something between the legs during the measurements! It's my own fault, the tech asked if I wanted him to turn off the screen but I didn't want to miss and minute of seeing baby move! Babe is very mobile and the measurements were right on for my EDD, so that's great!
 



Attached Files:







B1.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 3









B2.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SweetPea3200

Also, gender guesses are encouraged!


----------



## LittleLala

Oh wow sweetpea, what great pics! Congrats on a healthy bub :)


----------



## Buffyx

That's funny sweetpea. I could tell our baby was a girl because there was nothing in between the legs. We see too many ultrasound pics on here for us not to know :haha: 

So glad everyone has had good scans! My first midwife appointment is in a few hours. Not really sure what I'm expecting. I'm dreading talking about the birth because I honestly just try not to think about it! 

Hubby and I are agreeing on either Ava or Sophia at the moment for a name. Although both very popular, we don't know any in real life & we love the names, so it won't matter to us :flower: Freya, Isla & Ella also made the short list but DH likes the other 2 better. There's still time for him to change his mind though.


----------



## LittleLala

Buffy-- we didn't talk about the birth at all at my midwife appointment if it makes you feel better. 
It went for about 2 hours and she just asked me a loooot of questions- about my medical history, drug and alcohol use, family history (and then all of these questions again about my husband)... And asked about if he was abusive at all... And asked if we were related (hahaa and apparently more people say "yes" than you'd think!)... Asked about what foods and drinks I was having, like how much tea I drink or coke etc... Talked about my weight... Talked about breast feeding and asked about chord blood donation (I can't because I can't donate my normal blood anyway due to being born and living in the uk when I was young)... And encouraged me to book antenatal classes. 
I think that was about it. It was a pretty long process. Oh and she tested my urine for proteins.
She asked if I was having midwifery care (well, she kinda presumed I was, I guess it's the norm) and I requested to have shared gp care (so I see my gp regularly and only go to the hospital rarely) mainly because the hospital is 40 minutes away (and I hate hospitals!) and my gp is 5 minutes away and I really like him. 
She referred me to get a bunch of tests done because they had lost some of my blood results, and when they came back okay I was granted to have shared gp care which I was really happy about.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh cool! Good to know :flower: Although I was within the healthy BMI range to start with, I'm freaking out over talking about my weight now :( Its such a personal thing and I hate it. I feel fat and ugly, and really don't want to talk about it.


----------



## pihabella

Glad everyone's scans went really well! Lovely news!
We had ours today and sonographer seemed really happy with all of the measurements etc. So many pictures of the heart, spine, head, and kidneys! Found out we too are having a little girl! So clear that there was nothing between those legs! She was a bit cheeky and flipped the bird at the sonographer...he thought it was hilarious and played it back in slow motion for us! Thats our daughter! Haha. Also was a real wriggler and kept trying to rotate the wrong way so it took quite a while to get all they needed from the scan. So relieved she is all ok, and so cool to be able to say 'she' now!


----------



## Buffyx

Yay pihabella!! So exciting! Another little girl in the group. 
Ours was a wriggler as well. It's crazy that they can move that much yet we can't really feel them?!

My midwife appointment went fine. It was about an hour long & I didn't really have to discuss my diet or my weight! Hooray :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

Woohoo pihabella! So great that everyone's scans have been good!! So funny that she gave the finger :haha:

Buffy- it's great your midwife appointment went well :) 

Sooo is everyone here team pink and team yellow right now? Do we have any little boys?


----------



## spicyorange

Congrats philabela.
I wonder what that means for my chances of a girl to... Although I think it's a boy, I'd love a girl. The sonographer said he didn't see anything either way because he didn't go looking and the way baby was lying it wasn't obvious. I'm glad I'm team yellow but there's a little bit of me that can't help but wonder. 
Does this feel real to everyone yet? I'm having real trouble relating that picture of a baby to the idea of a real life baby in my house/care/life, it just doesn't feel that real, I thought the scan would name it feel real but it doesn't, I'm not sure it will feel real until s/he is here.


----------



## LittleLala

I know what you mean, spicy. Things still don't really feel real yet for me either. It probably won't feel real until the very end. I think maybe once we have the important stuff like nappies around the house it will feel more real... But at the moment it almost feels like we are playing along... Haha. 

I love being team yellow too... I think I've got a girl, but would really love a little boy (obviously happy with a girl too lol). Everyone I know in real life has baby boys, so I feel like the odds are due for a girl soon!


----------



## Buffyx

That's funny you say that lala, because all of my cousins have been having boys or are due to have boys this year, so I should have known Id probably end up with a girl! I thought knowing the gender would make this more real, but it's still not sinking in properly yet.

There are twin boys in this group im pretty sure :flower:

I was reading over the information I got today at my appointment. I wish I never looked at the birth one. It honestly just freaks me out! I am still trying to decide whether to enrol in the birth & parenting class. It's $140 for the 2 of us for one weekend in July. I'm just not sure though. There's an antenatal physio one over 2 nights for $20 and helps you with pelvic floor exercises, and pain after birth etc. that I'm considering. It's a women only class.

Call me uneducated lol, but I had never heard of the injection you get after birth to help with the bleeding until I went to my appointment today. Is anyone else getting it? I also had to schedule my anti D injections since I'm O negative.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh how could I forget about the twin boys!! I think it's because I was convinced they would be girlies lol. 

Buffy, if you are super worried, maybe the classes would help you feel more prepared? :) a weekend sounds a bit better than what I have booked... Once a week for 5 weeks from 6.30-9pm! Sounds like it's going to be pretty full on!
I haven't heard about the injection to help stop bleeding! Lol. But to be fair, there's a lot I don't know :haha: I'm RhD- (O-, same as you!) so need my anti d injections too.


----------



## spicyorange

To be honest I've not given labour that much thought really, I'm signed up to both nhs and nct antenatal classes to get the info I need because I'm a bit clueless. I'm thinking of a waterbirth with gas and air. I want to find out if delayed cord clamping is the policy at my hospital, I know it is at most nhs hospitals now but I want it. But I'm struggling to really make plans as it feel so far away at the moment.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh lala , we have to do it in one weekend rather than the option you are taking because my husband works shift work and would miss some classes if we did it that way. We also live 2 hours away from any family or friends so I wouldn't even have anyone else to take with me on the nights he works. 

I'm not worried about labour. I mean, I am, but I know there's only one way that baby can come out, and I believe that no amount of classes or preparation will make it any easier! I've lost count of how many peoples birth plans never happened because of complications, or whatever else. I just think focusing so much on having it a certain way is kind of pointless in the end.


----------



## spicyorange

I think the injection is the one that stimulates the placenta to come out, I don't know how it works with the new policies and delayed cord clamping though (makes mental note to ask midwife). My nct classes are two hours for 5 weeks but the number one reason for me going is to make mummy friends so I wanted that over the weekend I've because I thought I'd get to know people better, although I'll miss the last one as I'm on holiday (32 weeks going on holiday, I must be nuts!) The nhs one is a weekday morning for an hour and a half for 4 weeks! Dh luckily is taking it off work but what a stupid time!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lala I can't remember if you told me what hospital you're going to? I am going to Mater Mother's.

I have been diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes so on medication for that but it's not helping so far. It sucks :( not enjoying the pregnancy as much now that the entire thing revolves around food. And now I don't just have midwife and OB appointments. I also have Endocrinologist appointments and dietician appointments. It's ridiculous. I had it undiagnosed last pregnancy and it was much better not knowing! Now it's forcing myself to eat food I don't like every 2 to 3 hours and I am still well over my blood sugar limit every single time. I can't even eat a sandwich without it being too high. It's totally shitty and ruining everything.


----------



## wonders10

Buffyx said:


> I'm not worried about labour. I mean, I am, but I know there's only one way that baby can come out, and I believe that no amount of classes or preparation will make it any easier! I've lost count of how many peoples birth plans never happened because of complications, or whatever else. I just think focusing so much on having it a certain way is kind of pointless in the end.

This is exactly how I feel. Sometimes I feel like there is such a thing as knowing too much. She either comes out the old fashioned way or via c-section. And sometimes I think the less I know going into it the better because I'll just freak out worrying about it all.

I'd never heard of that shot either! Is that done everywhere?

I do think my boyfriend and I will take a birthing class though. They are free at the hospital you plan to deliver at and are only 2 classes on a Saturday so not too bad. I think it will be especially good for him since he is really clueless about this birthing stuff.

Glad everyone is having great scans! I don't know when or if I'll have another one! Although I definitely plan on splurging on a 3D/4D once I'm in the 3rd trimester. They have pretty good deals here, less than $100. 

And for the girl who asked if it feels real yet? No. Still very surreal that this inside baby will be an outside baby in 4-5 months time. 

Is anyone else's hormones raging? I do get annoyed/angry easily, but even worse are the tears! _Everything_ - happy, sad, sweet...makes me cry!


----------



## wonders10

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I have been diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes so on medication for that but it's not helping so far. It sucks :( not enjoying the pregnancy as much now that the entire thing revolves around food. And now I don't just have midwife and OB appointments. I also have Endocrinologist appointments and dietician appointments. It's ridiculous. I had it undiagnosed last pregnancy and it was much better not knowing! Now it's forcing myself to eat food I don't like every 2 to 3 hours and I am still well over my blood sugar limit every single time. I can't even eat a sandwich without it being too high. It's totally shitty and ruining everything.

That sounds horrible! I'm so sorry. I'm very nervous that I will have it. I think mainly because of my weight, which they say puts you at an increased risk. Did you have any clue that you might have it before your test? Mine is in 3 weeks and I am praying to the heavens that I pass.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh Caribbean I'm really sorry you have to deal with that. What a pain in the butt!! I'm nervous about that test for sure:(

Phillbella, congrats on your healthy baby girl!! so excited for all the team pink in this group!

I think Praying is the only one team blue with her little boys. Now that the opportunity to know has passed, I'm so curious!!! I put the pics on the gender prediction site and 3 guesses so far have all said girl. So exciting either way but it feels like forever until I actually get to meet him/her. Can't wait!


----------



## spicyorange

I know what you mean sweet pea, I didn't want to know but now I'm so curious my scan pic gives nothing away though


----------



## LittleLala

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Lala I can't remember if you told me what hospital you're going to? I am going to Mater Mother's.
> 
> I have been diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes so on medication for that but it's not helping so far. It sucks :( not enjoying the pregnancy as much now that the entire thing revolves around food. And now I don't just have midwife and OB appointments. I also have Endocrinologist appointments and dietician appointments. It's ridiculous. I had it undiagnosed last pregnancy and it was much better not knowing! Now it's forcing myself to eat food I don't like every 2 to 3 hours and I am still well over my blood sugar limit every single time. I can't even eat a sandwich without it being too high. It's totally shitty and ruining everything.

I'm at Mater Mothers too :) hospital buddies :haha: 
Actually, I'm sitting outside the place right now waiting for my husband to pick me up from my dietician appointment. I had to have one due to being overweight but it went a lot better than expected... Im a bit weary because she wants me to eat a lot more carbs than I do, but breads and potatoes really make me balloon in weight and I don't want to gain at all! I've succeeded in losing a significant amount of weight, I really don't want to gain it back!! I had to have an early GTT test before for GD which was negative, but I have to have another test in a few weeks again to check, and I am nervous. I don't want to have to go through that test again... And really don't want GD. it sucks you are going through that :( :hugs: it sounds so stressful.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh no Caribbean. Sorry you're going through that. My test is June 1st.


----------



## spicyorange

They don't do that test here in the UK I don't think


----------



## Buffyx

I have felt the baby kicking like crazy today! It's awesome :flower:

I also just booked in a weekend class for July for parenting/child birth. The only thing now is that my husband got a call for an interview at a fire station back home where we are originally from for a transfer. If he gets it, we might not even be here in July! I wonder what to do if I need to give birth at another hospital?! These are all things I'm going to have to find out I guess.


----------



## spicyorange

Yay for kicks.I felt some movement yesterday so I'm hoping that first kick isn't to far away! How far away would you have to move Buffy? And how soon would you go?


----------



## Buffyx

2.5 hours away and I really have no idea! Could be anywhere from June onwards. We have to get the transfer, then sell our house. And in order for me to still be eligible for paid maternity leave, I need to work until at least 3 months before the baby is due.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh spicy it's great you have felt movement :D kicks will happen in no time! For me, they feel like muscle spasms/twitches :)


----------



## Buffyx

Yep, mine is exactly how lala described it :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

The feeling I get is like when you're on a rollercoaster and suddenly drop or go over a hill quickly and you leave your stomach behind...if you know what I mean by that??


----------



## LittleLala

Yeh spicy that's kind of how I felt when I was getting flutters a couple of weeks ago- or when baby decides to make a big shift inside me now on occasion lol. The first few kicks I felt, I didn't realise were kicks because I had never read them as being described like twitches or spasms so I thought it wasn't baby... Now I know it's definitely baby :) 
You will be getting kicks super soon! :D


----------



## Buffyx

I'm now feeling definite kicks from the outside. It's crazy how much it can change in a few days to a week. You'll be feeling definite movement very soon spicy :)


----------



## spicyorange

I'm excited now, I was totally bummed to hear I had an anterior placenta but hopefully I'll still feel it all. Every time he does it, I'm like "do it again do it again!"


----------



## Buffyx

I have an anterior placenta but am feeling baby a heap this week!


----------



## spicyorange

Yay. Fx then. Has your oh felt them yet?


----------



## Buffyx

He did for the very first time tonight, although it felt really big to me and he said it was very light but still felt it! :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

So jelly you're feeling movements from the outside! But my time will come on the next couple of weeks I'm sure :D you're so right about how much changes within a few days or a week.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Totally agree! I started feeling movement at 18 weeks and now at 20 DH can usually feel them from the outside. The ultrasound tech did say we have a very mobile one in there lol! I feel definite kicks a lot but once in a while I also get a weird vibrating feeling like a swarm of bees is in my uterus. So strange! According to another thread, most people are thinking I'm team pink. Apparently my babe has quite soft, round features. I have to say, I agree! Either way, I'm so excited, but now I think I have pink in my head.


----------



## Buffyx

I had blue in my head for the first 21 weeks. I'm glad I found out because I was truly convinced!! We only had boy names, and when I bought some gender neutral clothes, I still leaned more towards boy stuff! I have lots of red and mint green. It can obviously be for a girl too, but I still pictured a boy when I bought them.


----------



## spicyorange

I keep switching, I say "he" but then I imagine having a daughter, I really have no strong feeling of what I'm having.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Being team yellow is probably the most confusing thing ever lol! I had zero indication before my scan and now I keep going back and forth. Can't believe I have to wait another 20 weeks to meet the babe. Seems forever away!


----------



## spicyorange

Bet it will be here in no time sweet pea, after all can you believe we are half way? I think it's gone quite fast


----------



## Praying4BB

Hi ladies! :hi: Sorry for being so MIA lately, I am frantically trying to finish all my papers and projects before the semester ends next Wednesday. I've had an awfully hard time concentrating and I get really worn out reading and thinking so it just takes longer to get everything done :wacko: so crazy. So glad to hear everyone is doing well and feeling their babies moving! :dance:


----------



## spicyorange

Are the twins active praying?


----------



## LittleLala

Hi praying!! :) good luck getting all of your work done, must be so hectic right now - and you can't even have a glass of wine to relax hehe :haha:


----------



## Praying4BB

Spicy- yes! They definitely have their moments, usually first thing in the morning, after lunch (if I'm still enough to notice), and late at night. One is head down and kicking in my ribs, the other just made a massive shift in position yesterday-wow! That felt so weird, like someone grabbed my intestine and twisted or something. He was sitting on his brother's face at the last scan, but he may be head down too now as I'm feeling bigger movements on his side a bit higher now. They've only been awake and moving at the same time once and it wasn't for very long. Not sure I could handle that weirdness, but I'm sure it's coming-would be like an octopus I suppose! 

Oh Lala! I need a BOTTLE of red wine right now to help my brain just relax and write :wine:


----------



## SweetPea3200

So glad to hear from you praying! Sorry everything is so hectic right now. Will you get some time to relax before the babies come? 

AFM Kinda bored over here. I am excited that I'm half way but it still feels so far away before baby comes. It is nice that I'm feeling movement all the time now. Makes me feel more connected:) 
I've had terrible back and hip pain lately. I had it from the beginning but it's been getting so bad that even seeing the Chiro isn't helping. Anyone else experience this? I think I'm over doing it by digging in the garden and going for long walks every weekend but I just can't stay put inside when the weather is so gorgeous! Plus my puppy definitely needs the exercise! 
I've also been thinking ahead to my year of maternity leave lately. I hate my job so much and I'm thinking this career path might not be the one for me. I'm a baker in my spare time and I was thinking of starting a blog about babies, books, & baking. What do you all think? Is the blog thing a little over done?


----------



## Buffyx

The blog, especially baking ones are definitely everywhere, but if it's your passion I don't see why you couldn't start one and see where it leads you? :flower:

I didn't feel baby move much for a couple of days there but yesterday and today she's been kicking like crazy, and my husband felt a definite hard kick last night! So happy about that :)

I am having some back/leg problems. I go on a walk every morning before work, and I was about half way this morning and I started getting this really intense pressure down below. I sat down and it felt a little better, but I was starting to feel nauseous & just wanted to get home. I didn't take my phone so I couldn't call DH to pick me up or anything. (He said I have to take it from now on!) I started walking back and the pain was going down my left leg and it was really sharp and intense. I really struggled home and just felt so sick. Needless to say, when I got home I cried and cried - from relief or pain? I don't know. But I laid down for a while and it's feeling better now. But it was awful and scary at the time. I've got no idea what it was! 

My hubby also bought me one of those pregnancy pillows! He was going to give it to me next week on my birthday, but he said I need it now! :flower: We are also going camping this weekend for my birthday. DH organised it and isn't telling me where we are going. He thinks the pillow will come in handy for that trip too.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh sweetpea, im a big believer that you need to do what makes you happy. I am very happy that neither my husband or myself are money-driven people, because it has allowed us to do what makes us happy. Dh turned down an offer of a promotion last year which would have DOUBLED his salary (seriously :O) but he knew he would be so unhappy, and money isn't everything. So long as you have enough household income to manage your bills, go for it!! There are a lot of baking and baby blogs, but people love them. I will follow you! lol. And if you want to turn baking into a career, social media has made it so possible now with easy advertisements through twitter and Facebook and Instagram. 

Yessss I have been getting bad pelvic girdle pain- the back of my left leg, where my leg meets my bum and also the centre of my left buttock... Hurts so much! I've had to walk pretty slowly at times (and I hate slow walkers lol) because the pain gets intense. Now my lower left back hurts but I think it might be in relation to the pelvic pain, how I'm adjusting my body.
And I've got carpel tunnel in my left hand too. Oh and the leg cramps that Buffy warned us about a few weeks ago too lol. 
I did not expect pregnancy pains this early on!! I might be walking like an old cripple by third tri! :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Haha Ive had those cramps for weeks! My poor calves still hurt days later. Hopefully they're not too bad for you :flower:


----------



## SweetPea3200

I hear you ladies! Everyone keeps talking about the second trimester bliss, and I'm sure it's better than third but I am for sure in pain! Buffy I'm sorry you had such an awful walk. It's so smart of you to try to get some exercise in the morning though! Hopefully the awful pain doesn't happen again. Sounds like SPD:( 

You ladies are right about the blogging! It may be popular but that's okay, if I love it I should do it anyways:)


----------



## spicyorange

Sorry you girls are in pain, my boobs are seriously painful and I'm not sleeping well at all, but over all I think I'm not doing too badly. I have still hardly felt any movement, the odd bit here and there that I can't be wholey sure is even baby, felt nothing yesterday. I've just settled into the thinking that I'm not going to feel much from this baby, which I feel sad about but I guess it is how it is.
I don't blog but I guess it depends if you care how many people read it, if you enjoy it does it matter if no one really reads it anyway?


----------



## LittleLala

Okay so I've been craving chocolate mousse for pretty much this whole pregnancy but haven't made it due to the raw eggs. 
Well tonight I found a recipe for a super simple choc mousse substitute. I am so friggen excited. I know this is ridiculously sad, but i am so excited to make it tonight and eat it tomorrow hahaha :wohoo:
My husband laughed at me, but I know he will wanna eat it tooooo.
Here's the ridiculously simple recipe if anyone is interested: www.taste.com.au/recipes/5841/chocolate+truffle+dessert?ref=collections,no-bake-desserts


----------



## spicyorange

Can you not just buy it in a shop where they will use pasturised egg?


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my gosh lala! Yum! Chocolate mousse is my absolute favourite :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

Spicy- I haven't been able to find any :shrug:

Okay. So the recipe is lousy. I just want real, home made chocolate mousseeeeeeee lol imma eat so much when baby arrives.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh no :( That's disappointing. There has to be a good mousse recipe somewhere!!


----------



## LittleLala

Haha oh well I can live a few more months without it, it's not like I've eaten it in years anyway! I suppose it's one of those "you can't have it so now you want it" kinda things. 

Anyone else got any cravings?


----------



## Buffyx

I wanted fish and chips SO bad! Other than that, it's only when someone tells me about a food or shows me a food that I want it. But that's also a pre-pregnancy thing for me too :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

There's a nigella recipe if your Google egg free chocolate mousse that looks nice, it has marshmallows, butter, chocolate, double cream water and vanilla.it's on nigella.com


----------



## Buffyx

Marshmallows!!! Yum! :D
I might have to google that. 

Anyone starting to get really tired again? I was super tired during the first trimester. I swear all I did was go to work and then come home to bed. I've been feeling a lot more energised in recent weeks, but this week I am just SO tired again. I'm falling asleep on the couch so early.


----------



## spicyorange

Ooh me to, I think it's because of getting up in the night to pee, last night I only got up once and I feel so much less tired today! I thought that level of tiredness was behind us :(


----------



## wonders10

Buffyx said:


> I wanted fish and chips SO bad! Other than that, it's only when someone tells me about a food or shows me a food that I want it. But that's also a pre-pregnancy thing for me too :haha:




Buffyx said:


> Marshmallows!!! Yum! :D
> I might have to google that.
> 
> Anyone starting to get really tired again? I was super tired during the first trimester. I swear all I did was go to work and then come home to bed. I've been feeling a lot more energised in recent weeks, but this week I am just SO tired again. I'm falling asleep on the couch so early.

I think we are pregnancy twins lol. I'm the same with food. Occasionally something will pop into my head that sounds amazing but usually its because someone mentioned it or I saw a picture of it that I just have to have it!

I've been a little more tired the past week or so. But I also know I am not sleeping as well as I was. Up once or twice for the bathroom, my hand (carpal tunnel) flares up at night and I just can't get comfortable. Thinking its time to invest in a maternity pillow this weekend.


----------



## spicyorange

I jerrk waking up lying on my boobs and it agony. No matter how I go to sleep I wake up lastly on my front with sore boobs.
Capel tunnel sounds horrid - will it improve or are you stuck with it until birth!?


----------



## SweetPea3200

Sleeping is so hard lately!! My back/hip issue is always worse at night not to mention I'm trying so hard to sleep on my left side. I swear it wasn't a problem before I was pregnant! I've also been having weird tightening sensations that I don't like at all:( My belly is super hard when that happens. Anyone else feel that? So definitely more tired this week!

I agree with Buffy and Wonders, anytime I see something or someone mentions some kind of food, I suddenly want it! Other than that, I just find myself eating more junk the past little while:( And being super thirsty all the time! I think being thirsty is due to battling a head cold/sinus infection.


----------



## Buffyx

Sweetpea - that sounds like it could be Braxton hicks? I haven't had any yet, but I've read that that's what happens! 

My husband got me one of those big U shaped maternity pillows. I really like it, but it takes up SO much room. My husband & I aren't small people - he's 6'3 and i'm 5'9 and pregnant, and have our staffy sleeping in with us at the moment because it's cold. And we only have a queen bed. It's just hard to fit everything on the bed! :haha:

You guys are lucky - I wake up about 5 times to pee during the night!!


----------



## pihabella

Glad to know I am not the only one having trouble sleeping! I find I just cannot turn over comfortably- I think my ABs are separating and they are no longer as flexible. 
I have been having an achy and tight belly almost every evening. I think its from sitting at my desk all day and then suddenly getting up and about to cook dinner etc. I think its the round ligaments stretching. Annoying though, I can cope with it but wish it would go away for just one evening so I can completely relax.

Have any of you been thinking about your birth plans? I have been leaning towards a water birth if all goes ok. Also been reading about hypnobirthing. A couple of friends recommended it as they were fearing the pain from labour, and said it helped them cope and have relatively easy births. The classes are just so expensive! Its $500 here for two full day sessions. I am not too afraid of labour, nor am I adverse to using gas for pain relief but I would like to avoid an epidural if possible. Hmmm I wonder if books/DVDs would suffice?


----------



## Buffyx

I honestly don't think about birth! It will be a regular birth with epidural! That's all I know. Maybe I'll have more of an idea once we go to our classes in July.


----------



## spicyorange

I'm waiting till classes to finally decide, all I know is I can't have an epidural as I'm in the mw led unit so I'd have to be transferred to the main hospital and I don't want that if I can help it, I'm thinking about waterbirth it at least using the pool for pain in labour, and gas and air is a given as far as I'm concerned! If I really can't cope then I'll consider pethadine but I want to try without, I'm going to hire a tens to for the early stages.


----------



## LittleLala

Sweetpea- definitely sounds like textbook Braxton Hicks! Try drinking cold water and laying down when it happens, apparently that helps? And boooo to the head cold/sinus infection. I usually get really bad sinus infections due to a deviated septum that I was going to get fixed but haven't yet because I'm pregnant lol. Anyway, in some kind of miracle, I haven't gotten sinusitis or anything so far!!! Maybe my baby is my good luck charm ;) lol

Spicy- aww that's horrible about your boob pain, mine aren't anywhere near as bad as they were in first tri, or even when I used to get pms. I've watched a couple of videos on water birth and they look pretty incredible. Is that you in your new pic?? Great bump!!!

Piha- aww round ligament pains suck!! I don't get them often but when they are sore they are really uncomfortable. I have heard good things about hypnobirthing, but holy moly those classes are expensive!! 

Buffy- eeeek I try not to think about the birth, it freaks me outtttt lol

I haven't thought much about the birth. I know that I want a vaginal birth if possible, and an epidural. I meet with an anaesthetist in a few weeks and he's going to check out my back to make sure an epidural will be able to go smoothly during the birth. 
Maaaan oh man my pelvis hurts so much... Pelvic girdle pain sucks :( I feel like an old lady!!


----------



## spicyorange

Thanks lala, I took it yesterday so its 21+4. My boobs were a little sore in first tri but it's way worse in second, I think I'm trying to get used to actually having boobs, I've always had fairly small ones but they have grown loads!
I feel strangly calm about labour, I think it's because I have literally no idea what it will really be like, my closest experience is watching obem! 
I had really bad sinus pain and pregnancy rhinitis in first tri but thankfully it seems to have settled down mostly now, although my nose bleeds now because of all the blowing it I've done!


----------



## wonders10

spicyorange said:


> Capel tunnel sounds horrid - will it improve or are you stuck with it until birth!?

It is really annoying and can get quite painful. Honestly, its my biggest complaint right now. Last night my left hand really flared up while I was sleeping (I use a splint in the right hand which helps a bit). It woke me up throbbing. It is supposed to go away after birth, when your extra fluid goes away.


----------



## SweetPea3200

See? second trimester bliss is a lie! Lol we all seem to be in some sort of pain or another. Unfortunately, I think it's just going to get progressively worse until we get these babies out! 

It's definitely Braxton hicks that I'm feeling:( I went to the hospital yesterday to make sure I wasn't experiencing preterm labour and they said if you are sick or fighting off an infection, you uterus can get irritated and it'll cause those contractions. Luckily it's not too painful, just uncomfortable and seems better today than yesterday or the day before! The problem for me is that I feel them mostly when I'm relaxing in the evening. Most people say they get them when they are doing something active so they sit and relax. Doesn't work that way for me:( 

I'm definitely going to try drinking some more water and see if that helps! Apparently we just can't get enough water during pregnancy. 

I've thought a bit about the birth but I haven't written anything down and probably won't. I basically just want to stay at home for as long as possible then head to the hospital and have a natural vaginal birth with as few interventions as possible. That being said, I'm pretty relaxed and open so if something needs to happen for mine and babe's health, I'm totally cool with that. 

I think the experience is what you make it. If you're open to options and possibilities, you're less likely to feel traumatized if something dramatic like and emergency caesarian happens. That's my hope anyways!


----------



## wonders10

I've got a question about Braxton Hicks. I'm pretty sure I haven't had any yet, but I'm wondering if having a little extra weight in your middle can make them harder to notice? Since there is some softness there to start with? My belly does feel harder than when I'm not pregnant, but not rock hard obviously. Just curious.


----------



## Buffyx

I haven't had any yet! I don't really actually get too much pain - apart from that one walk I went on this week. I'm pretty lucky so far I suppose!


----------



## spicyorange

I'm sorry that's how you feel sweet pea. Apart from the odd niggle I'm feeling pretty good most the time, I think I'm even enjoying being pregnant. 
Baby was really quiet yesterday, I'm still not feeling strong movement or anything that I'd say was a kick, just rolling occasionally. So glad it's Friday!


----------



## Buffyx

We are off on a camping trip this weekend - today until monday. Hope you all have an enjoyable weekend :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

Ooh have fun


----------



## SweetPea3200

I actually really love being pregnant also! I just didn't expect my hips and body to be sore so early on. And I thought it was funny how we were all talking about our little pains here and there. It's definitely manageable though. 

I'm not sure about the Braxton Hicks and how they relate to soft tummies but a girl on another thread said that she was told she has an irritable uterus so maybe that's what causes the feels so early! 

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! I went away to the Hot Springs with some girls for a bachelorette weekend:) Even though I couldn't drink, it was super lovely and relaxing! A little disappointed to come home to an empty house with OH now away until Friday but hopefully it will be a nice quiet week. 

Anyone else do anything fun?


----------



## Buffyx

We just got back from a weekend away. It was pretty cold & rainy but we made the most of it anyway. We went away for 2 nights camping down the coast. Yesterday we probably walked between 15-20km all together on two different walks. I'm a lot more tired now on those hikes than I used to be! :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

I'm going to Rome on Friday.woop


----------



## Buffyx

That is so exciting! Jealous :)


----------



## spicyorange

Yeah 5 days, usually city breaks involve miles of walking for us so might have to have many gelato stops!


----------



## Buffyx

Haha that sounds pretty awesome to me!! 

We have a wedding to go to next weekend. I bought a maternity dress online which I'm looking forward to wearing. Not looking forward to everyone around me drinking alcohol though :haha:

Also my husband got a transfer with his job so we can move back home. It's going to be hard when he first starts because I need to stay at my job a little longer in order to be eligible for maternity leave, and he will be working about 2.5 hours away. With his job he works 4 days, then gets 4 days off, and then that cycle continues. So he will be gone 4 days at a time staying with his parents on his days on. It's going to be really hard & I kind of want to cry just thinking about it since I don't have any friends or family over here where we live now. So, our house will probably be on the market in about a week or so, and we are hoping it sells quickly so that we can start looking for one to buy. I really do not want to bring our new baby home to my in laws house. I really want to be able to bring her to our home. But we kind of need one of those first :p


----------



## LittleLala

Ooh hot springs sounds lovely! :)

Sooo jealous about you going to Rome, spicy. It's so difficult going to Europe from Aus (expensive super long flights), it's so accessible from the uk! Jelly!!

That's great you get to go back home soon Buffy. Hopefully time will fly by. It's definitely worth staying on for maternity leave though-- the $9500 is much better than the baby bonus of $5000! Hopefully your house sells ASAP and you find one you love back home :) 

My weekend was lovely, we went to a near Island and the water was so clear and beautiful, we watched the dolphins and turtles swim all day :) I only get one weekend off work a month, so I always try to make the most of it when it comes around! The weather was perrrrfect too :)


----------



## spicyorange

We are lucky to have Europe but then I'm in live with Aus, we nearly emigrated a few years ago but decided to stay near family (well 300 miles away from them but at least your can get in the car and drive!)


----------



## LittleLala

Do any of you girlies have Instagram? 
I don't use fb or anything but I'm @lara_fwd on insta if you want to follow :)


----------



## spicyorange

I'm not down with the kids enough for instagram! Lol.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh man Spicy I hope you have an amazing time! Rome is one of my top places to visit. Very expensive from Canada, but maybe one day!

Do you ladies think you'll do much travelling with the kidlets? I know a young couple who back packed around Europe with their son when he was only a few months old! Not sure if I could handle that. DH and I love to travel though. 

Lala I have an instagram! It's for my home business so I mostly post pictures of cupcakes and some of my dog and cat lol! It's @stephssweetsvernon :)


----------



## Buffyx

We are actually talking about going on a trip with baby before she is 2 (so she can fly free). Currently talking about Europe or US, or even Canada. We have a friend moving to Toronto for a year so we would have a place to stay, but not sure yet. We will also do a lot of camping too. We will get a trailer tent or caravan one day. Backpacking with a child doesn't sound like fun to me though lol. 

Lala I followed you on Instagram :flower: But like sweetpea, it's mostly of my animals :haha: I'm casey_downie on there.


----------



## spicyorange

We are planning a holiday to the south of France before I go back to work (so when baby is 7-8 months). We love traveling although I don't think we well be able to afford big holidays so wet might have to keep it more low key/France type holidays for a little while. There's so many planes I want to go though I'm hoping this baby is well traveled! I love Asia, me and dh have also done two big holidays to Australia but want to do a third, going to do Florida when the kids are old enough to appreciate it. And this is why I'll be going back to work!!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Haha I hear you! With the lifestyle we want, I definitely have to go back to work. Where in Australia have you visited, Spicy?

I've been to Bali & Thailand, but would really like to go to Cambodia & Vietnam too. Maybe not with a little baby though. I really would love to go back to Hawaii. I went with a friend right around the time I met my husband, so he hasn't been. He would just love it!


----------



## LittleLala

Ah all this talk of travelling is making me want to fly away!! We haven't been on an overseas holiday since our honeymoon to Fiji in 2011!!! After that we bought our house and yeh... No more overseas holidays. 
We used to go to Thailand together about twice a year! And Malaysia, Laos, Vietnam, Cambodia... Man, I wanna go back! But we always had very adventurous holidays, it would have to be completely different once we have a baby haha. We used to just book our flights and first night of accommodation, and then go wherever we wanted and find accommodation along the way- we had some amazing times! But not exactly a baby safe holiday :haha:
I was born in England and have a lot of family there, and both me and DH have a sister there too, so we really should go over to Europe before baby turns 2. I have family all over the uk who are lovely and very willing to let us stay :)
I also have a cousin who owns a hostel in Colombia and my twin sister visited there recently, it looked so beautiful! So South America is also on the list. And who doesn't want to do New York for Christmas?? So we gotta check that one off too.

Now... If only there was some way I could get enough money to do all of these things :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

That sounds so fun, Lara - but I'm too much of a control freak not to book my accommodation :haha: The closest I've got to a trip like that is New Zealand a few years ago. We hired a camper van & had a rough idea of the places we wanted to see, but didn't book any campsites or anything. A couple of times we had to just park illegally somewhere for the night. And once I went 3 days without a shower or using a proper toilet! Lol How was Fiji? We really want to go there, but people always tell us we will get too bored.

New York is amazing at any time of the year, I'm sure. It was SO hot when I was there!! We hired bikes and rode around in Central Park. My butt got so sweaty :haha:


----------



## LittleLala

Haha we did the same thing in NZ too Buffy! Lol such rebels :haha:

Fiji was nice but the reason we chose it was because I really wanted a relaxing holiday for our honeymoon (usually our holidays are pretty full on). So it's a nice place if you want to just chill out at a resort, but not really for anything else. We did make friends with a woman who worked at a bar outside of the resort though, and my husband is a teacher, and so she took us to her child's school one day and we spent the day there- it was really amazing. We met all of the students, teachers and principal and got to see how their school worked. Then we exchanged details and the students in my husband's class all became penpals with the students in Fiji. It was super cute :) then she took us to her village to meet her family, who showed us their village and cooked us a meal which we ate on the floor at the house with her mother and family. It was a really great experience. But it all happened out of sheer luck really. 
But I mean... Some of our best holiday moments have happened with last minute decisions after meeting strangers. Like that time, or the time we made friends with a monk in Thailand on a boat that had a hole in it... Haha! He took us to his "village" on this island... it was awesome. We've had all these great experiences, but once we have a child with us, we have to be responsible adults who stop going on weird adventures with strangers hahaha.


----------



## Buffyx

That sounds pretty amazing to me! I need to go on a holiday so bad right now :haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Is this where I don't mention I travel every 4 to 6 weeks? :haha:

I don't even want to say where I go because then you'll all hate me.


----------



## spicyorange

Buffyx said:


> Haha I hear you! With the lifestyle we want, I definitely have to go back to work. Where in Australia have you visited, Spicy?

First time we went to Sydney, Perth, and drove Brisbane to Cairns, Second time we did Alice springs, Uluru, kings canyon, Glen Helen, Darwin, Katherine, Kakadu, and Perth to Albany. It was fantastic, but I still want to do the south coast / great ocean road, Melbourne etc. 

I really want to go to Malaysia and I've told dh that for my 40th birthday (I'm not 30 yet so he has loads of time to plan!) I want to go I safari.

And Caribbean, I'm very jealous!


----------



## LittleLala

Ahh Caribbean you should post pics for me to sigh over haha


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Haha Spicy you've seen more of Australia than I have! 

Lala I will upload some pics when I am on my computer. Too hard on my phone. 

I'm off again in 3 weeks, was meant to be there now but this gestational diabetes has really messed up everything. Also have been looking to move closer to my daughter's school so I don't have to drive her all the time. It's been pretty crap lately to be honest. Having a shitty day because my friends are being assholes and making me sad.

So I will jump quickly to the Caribbean and then off to NY for a weekend mid June to see my husband's doctor for a check up. We will be back in AU end of June but my grandmother wants us to go to NZ so we might fit that in in September before we head back to the Caribbean in October. 

I got stuck in Miami for 24 hours coming home in March but only took a couple of photos of the beach there. We were in Maui last year for a convention so that was nice. St Lucia for my husband's work last year too. Airlie Beach for our wedding last year. I am very lucky I get to travel so much. 

I keep telling people we do have a guest room! :winkwink:


----------



## LittleLala

I wouldn't mind getting stuck in Miami :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

I was staying in airlie beach when we got engaged. Dh proposed on Whitehaven beach.


----------



## LittleLala

So pretty! :)


----------



## Buffyx

You've also seen more of Australia than me Spicy! I live by the Great Ocean Road now, but we are moving back to the Mornington Peninsula soon. It is also a beautiful place, much like the Great Ocean Road :flower:

Caribbean I'll officially hate you if I have to see your pics haha. I'm sorry your friends aren't being very nice :(


----------



## LittleLala

Yes Caribbean, why are your friends being douchebags? :(


----------



## spicyorange

The top end is a fab place, it's like another world same with some of the areas around uluru that people tend to ignore.
Hugs that your friends are not being nice, some people are just so mean. I'm feeling miserable today because my work colleagues are being not very nice at the moment and it's dragging me down.

let's all just run away somewhere sunny until the baby's are born!!

My Baby has also gone really quiet the last few days since he cosied down a bit, stupid AP means I basically feel nothing at the moment :( Thinking of holidays is helping me forget how miserable I feel.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

You'll hate me now Buffy.. I'm on the computer and now I can upload my pics :D


I also didn't want to type all of this on my phone.. 

I have a group of 3 mutual friends. We all met working together 10 years ago and have remained friends. Never had a fight or even really an argument with any of them. Let's call them B, C, and L. 
So we have a group chat on FB we all catch up and talk about whatever, organise a dinner every now and then. So anyway I posted in there about making sure all the girls had their up-to-date whooping cough vax. This was just after that little baby Riley died over in WA due to a non vaxxed guest transferring it to him. So I was like "I hope all you girls have your vaxxes!" B wrote back just asking why, which I thought was a weird question. Kinda straight forward, but okay... bring up the fatality risk of newborns etc.. she said she isn't vaxxed and neither are her 3 children. So I was like eek! It's really making the rounds at the moment. She went off her NUT at me, telling me not to spout out facts to her, she hasn't vaxxed and I should respect her beliefs, to each their own etc... so I was like wow.. okay that was slightly aggressive and harsh. The other two girls didn't utter a noise during this. So she apologised for being so harsh and was really nice after that. Fast forward 2 weeks and I posted the 'no vax, no visit' pic on my FB. B commented "Duly noted!!!" and then promptly unfriended me. She also runs a fabric store online and removed me from that group too. I was like... Uh. okay. 

So C is pregnant as well, just 3 weeks behind me. I asked what she thought and she thinks B overreacted and has the same strong pro vax feelings that I do. Her husband and her already knew she was an anti vaxxer (I had no clue!) so he had already told C that B will not be visiting their newborn bub. I also talked to L, who has a 5 yr old boy going through chemo treatment for leukemia at the moment.. so he of course isn't vaxxed.. but she sees B and B's kids all the time as they attend the same school. But L isn't the sharpest tool in the shed (lovely girl though) so she doesn't really know much about vax etc.. she just gets them because she is told to. I didn't want to say too much to her because I didn't want it to look like I was trying to get our mutual friends on my side. So I left it. 

Okay.. sorry for the big background  So today, C (pregnant friend) posted in the FB chat group (that has not been used since B unfriended me weeks ago) to say she's also having a girl. B wrote back saying she wants to give her a bunch of baby stuff. So I texted C saying don't get too excited - she doesn't know yet that you're about to drop the 'no vax no visit' rule too! So C said "I can't really enforce that, my mum can't get vaxxed due to a lung illness..." so I was like... Okay... so.... you're okay with B visiting with her 3 unvaxxed kids? I mean, that's a LOT riskier than her mum not being vaxxed. So C said she doesn't know what she will do. I said it would suck because If C lets B visit, then I can't let C visit me with her baby, because if B passes anything onto C's baby, then my baby will get it too! 

So C basically said oh, okay well I guess I will see you 6 weeks after her birth then. What?? B can't be bothered vaxxing her kids, so therefore I miss out on seeing my friend's baby? WTF? How is that even fair?? And now I feel like I am in the wrong, just because I wanted to protect my baby. B has already lost a baby (stillborn at 39 weeks) so for her to be pissed at me for wanting to protect my baby, is just a slap in the face really.. but for C to choose her over me?? I mean.... :sad1: that's just shitty. C and I are so similar and so close, we think we may even have the same name for our girls, and we don't even mind! We have both shared concerns over B's parenting technique (screaming at kids, calling her 9 yr old a f**king b*tch, that sort of thing. Her children are ALWAYS sick, I mean every 2 weeks they've caught something else) I can't have that around my newborn. But now I miss out on C's newborn because she'd rather hurt my feelings than B's?? 

:sad1: 

I am so sorry for the giant post. But I need to talk to someone! I can't mention it to my other friends because they're quite biased. My best friend hates B a lot


----------



## Buffyx

My day hasn't been so bad. It's my birthday, and I did have to go to work. But a girl at work bought me some beautiful tulips, and the girls pitched in and bought a bunch of different slices of cake from a nice little bakery. Then when I got home, my hubby had cooked me some fancy, delicious nachos and now I get a massage from him! It's been pretty good.

I'm getting really over work though, especially knowing that I will be leaving soon (but nobody there knows.) It's just hard to find the motivation to keep going!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

:flower::happydance::happydance::happydance:Happy Birthday!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::flower:


----------



## LittleLala

Happy birthday Buffy!!!! :) 

Oh man Caribbean that reaaaally, really sucks. At least you can always vent to us!! I honestly get so frustrated about anti-vaxxers, I just wish they would read non-biased information and listen to experts (and not uneducated celebrities or discredited kooks who are no longer allowed to practice medicine!!!). I know that it's a very controversial subject, but I truly believe in vaccinating our children (and community). 
It sucks that C is picking hurting you over hurting B, and it's probably because she feels more comfortable and closer to you. I know that doesn't make sense but it's obviously what's happening. It really sucks :( especially that all of this drama has occurred over something as simple as trying to keep children healthy. 
You would think that L would be more vocally supportive of you, due to the fact that her child is going through chemo-- the flu could kill him, let alone the measles/whooping cough etc. sigh. I just don't understand some people. :hugs:


----------



## spicyorange

Happy birthday Buffy!!!!

Sorry your friends are so unreal Caribbean, I work in vaccination and I think it's so selfish to people who can't be vaxed to choose not to! Argh, the risk from seeing C after she has seen B is no riskier than meeting people in public with unknown status, and I guess you probably went keep baby in the house until it's been vaxed, I agree that there is risk from seeing C yourself but I guess its highly unlikely that B would be a risk to, but I get that that isn't the point!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Okay here we go. 

My parents in law own an apartment in Manhattan.. so this is the view from there:

https://oi57.tinypic.com/52aydw.jpg

This is probably my most favourite photo.. St Lucia! My husband had work there so I tagged along with him to hang out on the beach and sip pina coladas. This is from the resort beach:

https://oi60.tinypic.com/10e0kyh.jpg

This is on the way home to St Thomas, a view from the plane of St Maarten. We did land there - that's the famous airport where the planes go crazily low over the beach. I took a video of us landing so that was cool :) 

https://oi60.tinypic.com/2ajq0s1.jpg


This is Trunk Bay in St John, one of the US Virgin Islands. My pregnancy announcement with the thongs on the beach was taken at this beach :) I think Trunk Bay is usually on the list of the top 10 beaches in the world:

https://oi58.tinypic.com/25qvsqu.jpg

This is... er... another beach in St John. I can't remember what it's called! This is when we were looking for a good quiet beach to do the pregnancy announcement pic:

https://oi60.tinypic.com/or07qd.jpg


This is Coki beach, on St Thomas. My daughter was with me, we went snorkelling and it was a beautiful day :) 

https://oi61.tinypic.com/21c7zuu.jpg


This is Magen's Bay in St Thomas. I took a panoramic shot because there was a beautiful rainbow to the right, but you can barely see it in the pic. It was much more visible in person! This is also the beach out of the last movie in Twilight: Breaking Dawn, where they go for their honeymoon.

https://oi62.tinypic.com/qq68zq.jpg


Hawaii! This is in Maui, taken from the beach in front of the resort we stayed at for the convention. We could see whales swimming up the coast from our bedroom window :D

https://oi60.tinypic.com/142x7qu.jpg


This is Miami.. when I got stuck for 24 hours. I wouldn't have minded so much but I was 18 weeks pregnant, just wanted to go home, and I didn't even get my bags back for the night! But I rented a car and drove to the beach to get some pics:
https://oi58.tinypic.com/ms1tmq.jpg


Okay I am done. Please don't hate me. WE HAVE A GUEST ROOM!! :blush:


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks girls :flower:

Geez, Caribbean, that sounds rough. I'm totally with you all. I can't stand anti-vax people. They frustrate & anger me :( Sorry you're having to deal with that.


----------



## Buffyx

Hate you by the way.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

spicyorange said:


> Happy birthday Buffy!!!!
> 
> Sorry your friends are so unreal Caribbean, I work in vaccination and I think it's so selfish to people who can't be vaxed to choose not to! Argh, the risk from seeing C after she has seen B is no riskier than meeting people in public with unknown status, and I guess you probably went keep baby in the house until it's been vaxed, I agree that there is risk from seeing C yourself but I guess its highly unlikely that B would be a risk to, but I get that that isn't the point!

I guess my biggest gripe is.. my friend treated me badly, and my other friends are like :shrug: I was hoping B would see the error of her ways when C also told her 'No Vax No Visit' but now.. she just gets whatever she wants, and I am the one missing out now. I didn't do anything wrong! 

I didn't want to push L into choosing sides. She sees B nearly every day.. and I didn't want B to think I was whispering in L's ear about how evil she was. I wanted L and C to make up their own minds about their choices, but L and I didn't even know B's kids were unvaxxed! I don't think it's had any impact on L at all.. she posted she went to B's house on the weekend to play on a jumping castle so I guess that's okay for her boy to play with them even though he's not protected and is at a very high risk of getting sick. It really pisses me off that C is not standing up to B. C is VERY strongly opinionated and isn't usually shy about saying what she wants. She thinks B is being an idiot.. but when it comes down to it.. it's basically 'Either B misses out, or you miss out, so therefore you miss out.' and I think that's really shitty. B should miss out! She's the one who chose not to protect her kids! :madgrowl:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Awww Buffy! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## spicyorange

Yep I hate you to ;) 
No I totally get it, they are being so selfish and why should you be the one to suffer!


----------



## LittleLala

Ugh Caribbean I'm just so jealous. Take me with you next timeeeee


----------



## wonders10

Buffyx said:


> My day hasn't been so bad. It's my birthday, and I did have to go to work. But a girl at work bought me some beautiful tulips, and the girls pitched in and bought a bunch of different slices of cake from a nice little bakery. Then when I got home, my hubby had cooked me some fancy, delicious nachos and now I get a massage from him! It's been pretty good.
> 
> I'm getting really over work though, especially knowing that I will be leaving soon (but nobody there knows.) It's just hard to find the motivation to keep going!

Happy Birthday! 

I'm very over work as well although I will be coming back. But I work in a school and its close to the end of the year so that's pretty typical anyway...even more so knowing I won't be back working til November!



CaribbeanBaby said:


> I also didn't want to type all of this on my phone..
> 
> I am so sorry for the giant post. But I need to talk to someone! I can't mention it to my other friends because they're quite biased. My best friend hates B a lot

That sounds like a horrible situation! I definitely don't want a debate over vaccines but I feel very strongly about having my own child vaccinated and you'd think your friends would understand your point of view. I seriously do not understand parents that do not vaccinate their children, and I don't mean to be disrespectful. I just feel like I haven't heard a good enough reason (i.e. an illness, like cancer, yes, I get it). I hope your friends come around and things work out!


AFM, had a rough few days. My mom's dog has cancer. We just found out yesterday. I love this dog so much and I hate seeing my mom so upset about it. Then, my carpal tunnel has been really annoying. I haven't felt my left fingertips in days. And I'm swelling like a hippo. I even weighed myself this morning and I'm up almost 10lbs in a month. I know for a fact that at least half of that is fluid because my clothes are still fitting all the same! I don't know what to do about it. I am using compression socks when I can, elevating when I can, and trying to get in tons more water but I'm seriously dreading my dr visit next week! My boyfriend's dad called him yesterday after not talking to him since January (he is not supportive of us - still isn't) and that upset him so then I have to deal with his upset mood too. Then our school cancelled a field trip for us today due to some possibly bad weather later today. So trivial, but I just feel like nothing is going right. My boyfriend and I are going away, just overnight, this weekend and I'm really hoping it is fun!


----------



## spicyorange

Urgh roll on the weekend for everyone! Poor you wonders :( poor dog especially. What your planning for the weekend?

I confronted someone at work about all the comments about my clothes, she said it's because I look so nice and am "blossoming" so nicely. I guess people are just trying to be nice, It just doesn't feel that way very often!!


----------



## wonders10

spicyorange said:


> Urgh roll on the weekend for everyone! Poor you wonders :( poor dog especially. What your planning for the weekend?
> 
> I confronted someone at work about all the comments about my clothes, she said it's because I look so nice and am "blossoming" so nicely. I guess people are just trying to be nice, It just doesn't feel that way very often!!

No kidding! And its only Tuesday! 

We live in Palm Beach (about an hour or so north of Miami). We are going overnight to a small beach town, Jupiter. Its so close but so much more relaxed and right on the ocean. Our plans for the moment are visiting a Sea Turtle sanctuary that I've been really wanting to see and maybe a minor league baseball game for now. He doesn't love the pool or the beach, ironically lol, but its nice just to get away for a bit.


----------



## spicyorange

That sounds fab. I'm off on Friday breakfast I'll be in time woop, so at least tonight will be half way though my week


----------



## SweetPea3200

Happy Birthday Buffy! Glad to hear you had a great day:)

Caribbean, your pictures are ridiculous! I'm super jealous of all the amazing places you get to visit.
However I'm not jealous of the way your friends have been treating you:( I'm glad you have the balls to stand up for yourself, nothing is more important than doing everything you think is necessary to keep your kids happy and healthy. 

I'm lucky in that all of my nieces and nephews are vaccinated but my SILs best friend is not planning on vaccinating her young daughter at all. SIL has been talking about running an daycare and this little girl being included. It's totally fine with me but I told her we wouldn't be able to send our little one to her if unvaccinated kids will be there. I'm the same as you Caribbean, I don't want to be harsh, I just want to protect my baby and future little ones!

I really hope your friends come around and see your point of view. I'm okay with people not vaccinating but they (and their kids) are the ones who should have to pay for it. You shouldn't miss out because someone else is making a dangerous decision.


----------



## pihabella

I am very much pro-vaccination and see your point of view Caribbean, but as Spicy said she will get exposed out and about in the world too, so you won't be able to completely protect her until she is 6 weeks. Maybe ask your doctor/midwife about the risk and decide if you really want to keep these people away from her. If you want to let C see your baby, won't she be covered under the pregnancy vaccine booster too? Her baby is behind yours, so there will only be a few weeks overlap where the children cannot meet if C exposes her baby to B and kids in that first 2 weeks. After that, your baby will be vaccinated. I plan on taking the whooping cough vaccine in 3rd tri, and all of my immediate family will be getting the booster too.


----------



## pihabella

Also Happy Birthday for yesterday Buffy xxo


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I think it's more the principle of the whole situation. B just does not give a shit that she's allowing her unvaxxed kids to snot all over newborn babies under a month old. Her children are *ALWAYS* sick.. I mean literally.. every couple of weeks she would post on FB (and on her fabric store) 'Sorry I didn't get X done because little BobbyJoe was home with the sniffles/sore throat/leprosy. She almost always cancels catch ups because she's not feeling well/one of the kids is sick. 

I just think it should be my decision who is around my bub - I will be having c section so I won't be doing much of anything in those first few weeks bub is here anyway.. I plan on people coming to me, not me going to anyone and also not planning on any outside trips to the mall or grocery store (that's what hubby and also grocery home delivery is for!) so I do actually plan to keep her protected from the outside world for the first few weeks. We also have home midwives come and do the check ups on babies. There have been too many whooping cough outbreaks near where I live.. my state even ran out of the vaccine because people all rushed to get their boosters, so it's not an unlikely risk currently. 

I think the thing that really gets me, is that I am talking about MY decision for the health and safety of MY baby. I don't agree with a bunch of stuff she does with her kids, yet I am still her friend, because it is not my place to judge her (I do, just not to her face) yet I say hey I want to protect my baby and she had a big tantrum! But for C to be such a pro vaxxer, it really shocks me she would take such a risk. It's not just one person. Having 4 unvaxxed and constantly germy people around is just asking for trouble.. to pick that over me.. that's a huge kick in the guts :( 

I really hope C comes around. I really hope her husband stays adamant that B will NOT visit their baby. I just find it really shitty that I am the loser in this situation when I did absolutely nothing wrong :( It's really depressed me because it's tainted my friendship with C, her even contemplating it.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Oh, I forgot to add, my Auntie (who is an RN) wrote me an email regarding immunisations:

_
So glad to see (FB) you feel so strongly about immunisations. Immunising is my job and has been for the last 16 years.

I'm not sure what the immunisation program for pregnant ladies is in Queensland, so I have sent you our WA information.

Also a baby does not have very good protection until she has had the 3 whooping cough vaccines at 2, 4 and 6 months. Best antibodies are about 2 weeks after the 3 dose. You may want to consider this in regard to unimmunised folks._




So the '6 weeks' was just when they can get their first shot. They still aren't protected. The pregnancy shot gives them very minimal cover, not enough to protect them if someone visits who has a virus. That's why they recommend you get the shot in the 3rd trimester and also anyone who visits.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh Caribbean I hope you're feeling okay regarding your friends :( 

How is everyone doing?

I had a gp appointment today (i have shared gp care between my gp and OB). I've lost another kilo :wohoo: and I got a flu shot. Did all the usual things, measured fundal height and used to the doppler etc. 
he took my blood pressure and it was high, but he took it right after my flu shot so I think I was just anxious (hate needles lol). He took it again 5 minutes later and it was normal again, but he wants me to get it checked again on Monday just in case. 
Got my referral for my 2nd glucose test too. Boo! Haha yuck.

He said he wants to see me every 2 weeks from now on. I'm so happy I've got shared care, I can't imagine having to go all the way to my hospital every 2 weeks. Plus, I really like my gp compared to my OB, I'm so much happier seeing my gp frequently. 

I have the day off tomorrow- it's rainy and cold here today. I hope the weather stays this way for tomorrow, I feel like sleeping in and snuggling up in a blanky on the couch watching movies and listening to the rain :)


----------



## spicyorange

I'm off to Rome I the morning woo!!!!


----------



## LittleLala

So jelly!
Eat lots of amazing food for me haha :)


----------



## SweetPea3200

Have fun Spicy!!! 

Lala, glad your blood pressure was normal the second time! Hopefully it stays that way. Is there anything that women can do to keep their blood pressure low or it is specifically weight/genetic related? 

Caribbean, that's really awful about your friend C. I hope she comes around too. Even if I wasn't pro-vax, DH would never let me bring my baby around kids that aren't vaccinated. Why take the chance right? I read an article about and anti-vaxxer who turned pro-vax after all seven of her kids got Whooping Cough. I can't remember what part of the world it was in but can you imagine how scary and horrible that would be?! 

I hope you have other friends around to support you and visit you after your babe is born!

AFM- I've been feeling kind of crappy lately. Just stomach acting up and lots of these Braxton Hicks. Right now I have a dull pain right in the middle of my belly. Not sure why, it's just there. I also had a terrible sleep and was up constantly throughout the night. I always find it harder to get back to sleep when DH isn't home. Only one more night alone and then he's home for the weekend!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well:)


----------



## Buffyx

I hope you have a great time in Rome, Spicy! :flower:

I have the busiest weekend coming up. Tomorrow morning we are leaving super early to go and visit my parents in the morning because they didn't get to see me for my birthday. They live 2 hours away. Then off to visit my cousins new baby boy. They named him Ryan Thomas :) After that we have a wedding to go to. The next morning I'm catching up with my friends because they wanted to celebrate my birthday. We are going out for breakfast. Then we have a bbq to go to for lunch, and then to my in laws for dinner. This is all 2 hours away. Then we drive all the way home! I've just been informed that a girl I worked with today has gastro, so I am praying that I don't get it! I am too busy for gastro lol. I'm exhausted just thinking about my weekend!

Caribbean, I really hope your friend comes around. I had whooping cough about 4 years ago. It was so awful. I honestly just coughed & coughed for months to the point where I was dry reaching and struggling to breathe. I was 23. Imagine that on a poor baby :(


----------



## spicyorange

I had whooping cough last year, it went round it office, my colleague even ended up with a pulmonary hernia from coughing, it was so awful. I can't imagine why anyone would it their child at risk of that!
At the airport. Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## LittleLala

Have fun spicy!!!

Holy moly your weekend sounds super busy Buffy. I hope you have fun though! I'm working all weekend... Boo!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hey! I just realized, I'm almost 23 weeks and I know some of you ladies are ahead of me. Anyone reached V-Day yet?? Lala it looks like you have. So exciting! I know it doesn't actually mean much but it's a little bit of a relief to get there. I'm looking forward to it:)


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies!

Haven't been on in a couple days! Sounds like you all have some fun, busy days ahead! My boyfriend and I are going away tomorrow too, just overnight, but hoping it will be a good time.

I hit V-day today! 24 weeks! Can't believe it! Doctor appointment next week and my 1-hour glucose screening. Terrified to get officially weighed as I've been a pig and I am swelling a lot already. 90 degree heat wasn't helping matters. But can't do much about it now other than try to make smarter choices from now on and not give in to every craving.


----------



## spicyorange

Happy v day!!


----------



## LittleLala

Happy v day wonders :D


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I have reached V Day a week or so ago. It's nice to know my baby is classed as a 'baby' now rather than a fetus  

I have spent the last week either in bed, or going to house inspections. Looking for a new place is so tiring! We've just applied for one today so fingers crossed we get this one. I go overseas in 3 weeks, I wanted to be all moved before I left!

Gosh... time really goes fast. I saw my ticker and that it says "101 days to go" but in reality, I am having a c section at 38 weeks... which means it's more like 87 days to go. Less than 3 months! EEEEEK! Where is the time going? It seems to really be moving so fast. I don't feel prepared at all. By the time I get back to Australia (with my husband.. yay!!) I will be 33 weeks with only 5 weeks left to go! ARGH... someone hit the pause button just until my brain has caught up.


----------



## LittleLala

Ahhhh Caribbean it's so scary how fast it's going, hey??
Seriously, the first trimester went sooooooo slowly. Now I'm just like, whhhhaaaaaat??! Where has the time gone??


----------



## Buffyx

I'm the same! I felt like it was going so slow, and now it's going too fast! Good luck with the house, Caribbean.

Congrats to those who have reached v day. I'm pretty excited to get there myself!

It's 8am the morning after a wedding. My husband got so drunk. I had to pull over 3 times on the way home to my parents so that he could vomit. Then he was snoring before I finished having a shower, so I ended up sleeping in another room. We have to be at breakfast in an hour with my friends, and I'm about to go and wake him up. He better not be too hungover! We have too much to do today. Wish me luck :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

Hahaha awww good luck Buffy! Sounds like the wedding was a success! :haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Just an update.. I had lunch with C (pregnant friend) today and although we didn't specifically discuss "THE TOPIC", she said B (anti vax friend who hates me) had her son's 5th birthday on the weekend, and C wasn't invited! And then B proceeded to rub it in her face... she was commenting in that FB chat group with the 4 of us saying to L "Oh the boys had SO much fun on the weekend at my son's birthday party. It was great seeing you, L!!" etc.. So C actually left the chat . Eek. I wasn't invited either... heh... strange that. 

Maybe I won't have to worry about the whole B / C thing after all? I hope not!


----------



## LittleLala

Haha sounds pretty good that you don't really have B in your life anymore-- she sounds like a complete nut job!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

This is why I haven't been in a hurry to work anything out with her  

Cray cray can stay away way.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Yay Caribbean! I hope C stays away from her now too and you ladies can just go on continuing to be friends and forget about B! Happy V day to Wonders:) 

I'm not gonna lie ladies, I still feel like this pregnancy is dragging lol. But that might be because a friend of mine is 35 weeks now so it seems so much closer for her. I'm sure the speed will pick up soon! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. I'm looking forward to my prenatal class that start this Friday then V Day next Sunday and my GD test next week. Hopefully all of these appointments will make it feel faster!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Onto much more pleasant topics... LOOK HOW FAT I AM!


https://oi60.tinypic.com/2cqfiir.jpg


----------



## LittleLala

Holy moly!! What a great bump! I could still very much get away with not being seen as pregnant, stupid tiny bump lol


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I think it's because this is my second and my first was SO ginormous, my body just decided to make room as quickly as possible lol


----------



## Buffyx

Mine is my first & I'm looking pretty gigantic! (ask lala :haha:)


----------



## LittleLala

It's true! Buffy's bump is amazing! Very jealous of how cute her bump is :haha:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Caribbean, you look great!! It's my first and I'm nearly the same size as you I think. OB told me that I've gained a little bit above average for how many weeks I am. Oh well!!! I'm not making unhealthy choices maybe just eating more. 

What have you ladies been craving? I keep saying nothing but I find I'm more into sweets (like cakes) when normally I'm a total chips and dip girl. Sounds like maybe a pink bump for me!


----------



## Buffyx

I'm definitely in to the sweet stuff too. And I'm having a girl! I've definitely put on quite a lot more weight than I wanted. I have lost weight before, and I am determined after this baby to lose it again. I actually can't wait to have this baby so that I can start eating better and getting back in to boxing again.


----------



## LittleLala

Hmm I have a very hard time knowing what I want... Like, I know I'm craving something, but it never know what it is!!!
I've had weird healthy cravings though, like the other night I cooked my DH dinner and then just steamed a whole head of broccoli for myself - and I loved it! And the other day, I asked DH to pick up green beans on his way home, because I wanted those to snack on. Maybe it's my body telling me it wants more folic acid? 

Oh.... But I did eat half a big bag of cheezels in one sitting the other day. I haven't had them in years!! But I think that was more gluttony than cravings :haha: 

Thinking about food now, I could really go for something creamy and garlicky... But that'll probably change by dinner time haha.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yeah I look like I have gained heaps of weight but it's only 1kg / 2 lbs lol


----------



## spicyorange

Hi everyone, hope you all had a lovely weekend.I had a really nice time in Rome, clearly I'm into "obviously pregnant" as I got a seat on every metro when away. Got a really sore throat today and I'm not glad to be back at work!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Spicy, glad you had a good time! Being pregnant has it advantages:) Have you been feeling the baby move more latey?

I totally agree about craving stuff and not knowing what it is. I get these intense cravings and don't know what to do so I just drink water lol. It seems to help! Aslo DH hid my bag of candy on me the other night and I cried. LOL! I'm such a freak. 
Now he's gone for a few nights and I'm a little bummed. Will be nice to get some baking done though!


----------



## spicyorange

Yeah a bit sweetpea, I feel something most days but it's not loads and dh still hasn't got anywhere near feeling it. 
I think I'm coming down with something, I feel really rough today


----------



## Buffyx

Glad you had such a great time in Rome. I was at a wedding on Saturday night and I went up to get myself a water from the bar. The bar tender said to me "are you sure I can't get you a glass of champagne or anything?" And I was like "no, I can't" and she said "I know! I was only joking. How far along are you?" Ugh!! Could have killed her. Lol. So I guess I look "pregnant" too. 

My baby shower is this weekend. I am so glad we are doing it early because our house goes on the market tomorrow! 

Also, it's v day for me. Hooray :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

Ps I am so sick of being constipated!!!!


----------



## LittleLala

Aw spicy it's great you had a nice time in Rome, and yay for being obviously pregnant! It's awesome you are feeling baby more now, my husband hasn't felt bub yet either. He's always either at work or sleeping when baby is kicking up high, or if DH is home, baby stops kicking as soon as DH touches my tummy! It's annoying lol but baby will be here soon enough I guess. 

Oh I hope you have a fun shower Buffy. Exciting that your house goes on the market! Hope it sells ASAP :) 
In terms of tummy troubles, if I take my prenatal at night, then the next day I get loose stools. If I don't take it, then the next day I am constipated. I lose either way!!

Oh and happy v day Buffy :hugs:


----------



## spicyorange

Yay for v day Buffy, also agree with the constipation.urgh!!
What are your plans for your shower? Are you organising it yourself or is someone else


----------



## SweetPea3200

Happy V Day Buffy!! Hope you have an awesome time at the shower:) 
Spicy sorry about the constipation:( I definitely am on the other end of things which I think is weird. I feel like I've been constantly fighting off a stomach bug since the beginning. And what's the #1 piece of advice we all hear that's supposed to magically cure everything (if you can manage not to drown yourself)? Drink more water! 

Honestly I feel like I have to pee every 5 minutes but I'm still so thirsty and I still have tummy troubles:( Oh well I'm off to fill up my water bottle again. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Buffyx

Haha I drink SO much water, sweet pea! It's crazy. I take Metamucil every day and my pre natal in the morning. I also eat a lot of fruit. I think it's just going to be one of those pregnancy things that I have!!

My shower is an afternoon tea type thing. It starts at 1pm. My sister is hosting it, but we have shared payment, because I think it's unfair for her to pay for the whole thing. I have quite a number of friends bringing a plate of food each, and I've provided some chips, and baked some cupcakes and cookies too. It's pink, white and gold themed decorations. I'm just having some friends and family around at my house. We have t-shirt decorating, and just 2 games. I'm not sure if I'm excited about it or not yet. I get nervous having these type of things in case people are bored, or there isn't enough food etc.


----------



## spicyorange

That sounds really nice. The idea of a shower terrified me because the only ones I've been to just were all birth horror stories and gross games but that sounds like a really nice time with friends.


----------



## wonders10

Hope you have a great time at your shower, Buffy! It sounds like it'll be great!


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks girls. I've had such a great weekend celebrating with friends and family. I got SO spoilt at the baby shower, and am so lucky and grateful. Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)


----------



## spicyorange

That's great. Is my v day today. :)


----------



## LittleLala

So happy you had a nice shower Buffy :)

Happy v day spicy!!! :D 

My DH felt baby kick for the first time tonight!!! So excited! I felt that baby was awake so I told DH to put his hand on my stomach, and then like 10 seconds later baby kicked so hard, right where his hand was! We even saw it move haha. It was amazing- I'm like 99% positive that baby knew that we wanted to feel a kick hehe :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

LittleLala said:


> My DH felt baby kick for the first time tonight!!! So excited! I felt that baby was awake so I told DH to put his hand on my stomach, and then like 10 seconds later baby kicked so hard, right where his hand was! We even saw it move haha. It was amazing- I'm like 99% positive that baby knew that we wanted to feel a kick hehe :haha:

That's awesome, I'm still waiting for something strong enough for Dh to feel, but this little one seems to be starting to get stronger so hopefully soon. I still wish I felt movement more often, I get two or maybe three episodes a day and that's my lot, stupid AP. 
We are going to visit a nursery on Tuesday, which seems madness because it's over a year away before lo well go there but we need to get a place sorted. Are you girls going back to work? How long you taking off? I'm taking 10 months off then going back 3 days a week when baby will go to nursery.


----------



## LittleLala

I am taking 6 months off, and then going back to work for Thursday nights and Saturdays (and every other Sunday). DH will look after baby during those times. 

I'm not sure what we will do when I'm back at uni next year. I will study online but I have prac -next year there will be 3 weeks of it each semester, and the next year will be 5 weeks each semester. I really don't want to have to use child care because even though I'm studying education, I'm majoring in early childhood so I've had to do previous pracs at the child are centres around us, from babies through to kindy... And I hated both of the places I went to! The babies did not get enough attention and I actually cried every day after coming home because I felt so bad! I might have to ask our mothers and my sister if they will help while I have to do prac... But it's a pretty big ask! I would even offer to pay them the same amount that the centres charge ($80 a day) just to make sure that I knew that baby was being looked after with all the love and attention it needs... Oh my goodness I sound like a crazy lady, but if you had been there with me you would understand! Babies crying until they were sick, being ignored constantly, getting told off all the time... No singing, no playing, no cuddles. Gah so sad!!


----------



## spicyorange

Urgh that sounds awful. I don't have any family near by so I don't have much choice other than nursery, I really believe that a good nursery is beneficial to a child's development so I'm keen for them to mix with other kids and spend time away from me but I'm hoping a look round will indicate if the kids there are happy. The reviews from inspections are very good.


----------



## Buffyx

Happy v day spicy! :flower:

Now that we are moving, I've honestly got no idea how long I'm having off work. It depends on how much money we can make from selling our house, how much our new mortgage will be, and all that stuff. But I'll be going back. We will be living close by family, so we will have lots of help, thankfully.


----------



## LittleLala

Yeh spicy I totally understand, and studying early childhood education has shown me how important it is, but unfortunately the 2 centres near me do not provide a rich learning environment, socially or otherwise, and the kids were all (obviously) dirty and miserable! So it looks like I am going to have to find a few playgroups (luckily there are heaps around here). I hope your walk around shows that your place is awesome :)

Gah I can't imagine how stressful the unknowing is Buffy! Hopefully everything happens quickly and smoothly :)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY EVERYONE :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

Happy Mother's Day! My husband is so cute. He got me a card and some chocolates. Totally unexpected from him! 

I got sooo many gifts at the baby shower. And it sucks, because I'm not even putting them away anywhere because we don't know when we are moving!!

Oh, also, forgot to comment before - how exciting that your husband can feel baby move now, lala! :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

My dh felt first kicks last night. I lay in bed and I could see my bump jumping all over the place, it the first time I've seen it so I txt him (he was downstairs and I didn't dare move incase it stopped) and he came up and felt it. It was so nice.


----------



## Buffyx

Yay Spicy! How exciting. 
I can definitely see baby move from the outside now.


----------



## LittleLala

Yay spicy!! It's the best, isn't it? :)


----------



## spicyorange

I could watch it all day, I just wish it did it more! I can't get enough of it


----------



## Buffyx

Mine is still only a few times a day. I have an anterior placenta too.


----------



## LittleLala

Blah my second glucose tolerance test tomorrow! Not looking forward to ittttt. Last time I spent the whole 2 hours praying that I didn't vomit it all up. It's not so much the drink, but the fasting beforehand and then having that drink be the only thing in your stomach. Oh well, at least my appointment is at 7.30am so it will be over by 9.30 :)


----------



## Buffyx

Oh lala, I'm dreading it too! I'm going in on the 1st of June. I just have a really bad feeling about the whole thing. I have put on 10kg, so that can't be a good sign, and I definitely eat a lot of sweet things. It's what I'm craving! It sucks. I also vomit if I haven't eaten first thing in the morning. I think I'm doomed. Good luck though to you!! :)

As for me, I had the worst day yesterday. I normally have Monday's off, but I had to swap with another girl for my Friday because she couldn't work. I got up early to walk the dogs, and I got rained on. So I was running a bit late, because then I had to wash my hair because I got so wet outside. Work was actually the ok bit of the day. After work I had to take my cat to the vet because he has these huge sores on his face and his back. He absolutely HATES it - ever since he had to get his toe amputated. When I got home, he had pooped in the garage, but I couldn't find it. But it stunk! Then I couldn't get him in his carrier because he hates it so much. He was scratching, and crying and it was awful. Then when I was trying to shut it, I noticed 3 of the clips to lock it were missing. So it wouldn't Lock properly and I couldn't carry the carrier by the handle. I was so flustered. And I called my husband to ask where they were bc he was the last one who took him to the vet. He said "oh, some of them broke." WHY would he not tell me that?! Anyway, then I got to the vet, and Zeus wouldn't get out his carrier so the vet was pulling him out, and he was screaming. And I burst in to tears. It was so embarrassing. 

On my way home I called my mum to tell her about Zeus. She was worried about him after seeing him on the weekend. Then I burst in to tears again. Then, while I was sitting at the traffic lights, a HUGE huntsman spider crawled right across my windshield in front of me. I stopped breathing. It took me a few seconds to figure out whether it was inside or outside. Outside, thank god! 

When I got home, hubby had cooked dinner and was running me a bath with my lush things. He brought me dinner in the bath & then some chocolates, and then I got a massage. (He obviously felt bad about the carrier!)


----------



## spicyorange

Urgh I feel for your girls who have to do that, I don't think they do it here unless your high risk, I'd never even heard of it until I came on here! I see my mw on Thursday so lucky forward to hearing squigglet's heartbeat again.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh Buffy you poor thing. That sounds horrible. It sucks when your pets are sick! I would have gotten soooo frustrated at dh if he broke the carrier locks and forgot to tell me (which sounds exactly like something he would do haha). Ughhh cat poo stinks soooo much, I don't know how their cute little bodies make such a BADDDDD smell. Oh, and I cry over everything all the time now. My work and my husband both make fun of me. Last night dh made fun of me crying and then that made me cry, he felt BAD haha. It's so hard not being in control of my emotions like usual.
Also- my hubby got me some Lush stuff recently too! I love lush so much <3 we have been having baths together each night in our big bath. Love it!

Oh spicy you lucky thing, this test is horrible. I'm currently sitting in the waiting room for the first hour to pass. Trying so hard not to be sick!!!! Squiggle is such a cute nickname!


----------



## spicyorange

Hope it's over quickly for you and your not sick.if you are do you have to start again?
Omg about the spider, I don't like spiders much and we don't have anything dangerous. 
We've nicknamed it squigglet because I call dh squishy (i think it comes back to finding nemo "i shall call him squishy and he shall be my squishy") and he calls me squige so it fit nicely and seemed appropriate for a squiggly blob on a scan screen even more so now it wiggles. My mom told me before I was born they called me norbit?!! Lol.
Someone at work called their unborn baby "bean" and when he was born it's middle name is actually bean!! 
I'm off to visit the nursery after work. I'm really nervous, I've never been to a nursery apart from work experience.


----------



## LittleLala

Yeh spicy if you vomit your test becomes invalid and you have to do it again another day. 
Anyway I wasn't sick, yay. Haha hopefully I get the results at my next dr appointment on Thursday. 
I hope the nursery is great spicy :) I'm sure it will be!

So I just googled "will sitting hunched over hurt baby" because I'm officially at that level of crazy-pregnant-lady now. 

I wonder how all of the girlies who haven't posted on here in a while are doing? I hope everyone is well!
I'm going away for a long weekend with friends to a cabin in the mountains this weekend... Looking forward to it! It's going to be so cold, but I can't wait to snuggle next to the fire :)


----------



## spicyorange

Lol, the other day I had a freak out about whether my mobile phone in my pocket by my bump would hurt the baby (I decided probably not but I've started putting it in my back pocket in case). 
I'm going to the baby show on Friday and I'm so so so excited, finally buying stuff!! I'm going with my mum and I think dad and dh are both worried just how much stuff we will buy!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi Ladies!

Lala I'm so glad you didn't get sick at your test. It sounds absolutely awful:( I'm lucky I get to eat a normal breakfast before my first test on Thursday morning. I hope your results come back and are great! 
Spicy, so happy your DH got to feel some movement. It's an amazing moment right? 
Buffy, I'm sorry you had such a crap day yesterday. I would totally cry if my cat was not feeling well and scared too! He actually got in a fight with a neighbour cat the other day and I was super upset cuz he had quite a scratch on his nose. He's totally fine though, I'm just crazy!

Happy Mother's Day to everyone:) Mother's Day happened to be my V day which was perfect. The day itself was just Ok. We had a long day at our prenatal class and we both found it a little boring. As First-time parents, we are definitely not experts but with four nieces and two nephews, I think we were a little more experienced with kids than most of the couples there. 

We also did a tour of the hospital. DH and I have both been up to the new maternity ward 3-4 times before but we were the only ones who had seen it. I felt a little bad that we weren't as interested but I am glad we went! They gave us a blank birth plan to fill out. Any of you ladies writing out a birth plan for the big day?


----------



## wonders10

LittleLala said:


> Blah my second glucose tolerance test tomorrow! Not looking forward to ittttt. Last time I spent the whole 2 hours praying that I didn't vomit it all up. It's not so much the drink, but the fasting beforehand and then having that drink be the only thing in your stomach. Oh well, at least my appointment is at 7.30am so it will be over by 9.30 :)

I had my 3-hour one yesterday because I failed the 1-hour. It sucked! I was done by noon but felt off almost the rest of the day even after eating and moving around. And a different nurse was sticking me and she's not as good as the usual lady that does it. Getting poked 4 times was not the way I wanted to start my Monday. I'll have my results tomorrow or the next day. Really hoping I pass or at least be a mild enough case that I can monitor with diet.



Buffyx said:


> Mine is still only a few times a day. I have an anterior placenta too.

Same here. My doctor said its normal right about now, especially for me with my extra tummy padding. I feel her usually in the morning, after eating and in the evening and doctor said that sounds about right. She said you won't feel her every hour because she has to sleep some time. D'uh, I never really thought about it but she's right lol.

Sorry about your crappy day! Hope today was better for you!



SweetPea3200 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to everyone:) Mother's Day happened to be my V day which was perfect. The day itself was just Ok. We had a long day at our prenatal class and we both found it a little boring. As First-time parents, we are definitely not experts but with four nieces and two nephews, I think we were a little more experienced with kids than most of the couples there.
> 
> We also did a tour of the hospital. DH and I have both been up to the new maternity ward 3-4 times before but we were the only ones who had seen it. I felt a little bad that we weren't as interested but I am glad we went! They gave us a blank birth plan to fill out. Any of you ladies writing out a birth plan for the big day?

Happy Mother's Day (to all of you!) and V-Day! 

I had a nice day, nothing special, just hanging with family. My mom and sister-in-law both gave me a nice mommy to be cards and a little gift. The OH said I don't get gifts because I'm not a mom yet. I wasn't expecting anything from him anyway plus he hates the holiday ever since his mom passed away so next year he will learn real quick that he needs to start celebrating it lol.

I think I'm doing my hospital tour in a few weeks and signing up for a couple classes. I wasn't going to write a specific birth plan. I know I want vaginal with drugs lol. But I'm open to whatever is medically necessary for healthy me and healthy baby.


----------



## spicyorange

I'll write a birth plan but I suspect I'll be very open about it as I have no idea what I want, I'm waiting till after all my classes before I decide, I don't get to do a hospital tour though.
Went to see nursery today, I've waffled on for ages about it on my journal so I a it say much other than I think I'll be happy for squigglet to go there.
I tried to convince dh I deserved something for mothers day (UK one was in March) but he wasn't having it! Although I'll probably still get him something for father's day.


----------



## Buffyx

We also got a blank page to write a birth plan. We don't go to our class until August 1st (our first wedding anniversary) so I'm hoping to have a better idea after I go to that. As for a hospital tour, I don't even know if I'll get to do one. I'm going to my doctor tonight to get a referral for the hospital back home (where we are moving to) so I *think* I'm giving birth now there, instead of the hospital I've already been booked in at. 

Our house went up for sale on Friday and we have an interested buyer coming through tomorrow to look at the house. Then we have open houses on Saturday and Sunday. I'm really hoping we have an offer at least by the end of the weekend. It would make me so much less stressed. I haven't even told anyone at work that we are selling and moving. And I hate having to keep a secret. I feel like a liar. 

My Mother's Day was pretty good. My parents stayed over the night before, after the baby shower, and so we took my mum out for breakfast the next morning. DH also got me a card and chocolates, which I wasn't expecting at all, so that was a nice surprise. Then I spent the afternoon going through all the gifts from the shower and putting them away. That was exhausting! I was very spoilt. It's nice to have an idea now of what is left to buy, still with 15 weeks to go.

Lala, your weekend sounds like it's going to be so relaxing! We have a Mexican fiesta party at my neighbours house. I'm dreading it! Lol. There's going to be so much drinking. Hopefully they all get drunk and fall asleep early so I can get some sleep :p Their outdoor area backs right on to our bedroom basically. And I laughed at you googling the hunching. I'm a dental assistant, so I'm hunched over all day at work! My back has been really hurting this week. It's been fine up until now.


----------



## spicyorange

Yay for interest in the house so quickly,-hope you get a quick sale.


----------



## pihabella

Hey ladies,
Have been off the forum for a bit as I am entering my last push for my thesis (about one month to go now). Sounds like everyone is having their ups and downs but doing well at the moment? Lots of weekends away etc by the sounds of it. Lucky!! And everyone has had different experiences with the diabetes test too. Mine is in 2 weeks. I had V-day yesterday and my mum was here but had no idea what it was all about so I had to explain to her. We went shopping for some winter clothes that will fit me over the next few months, even bought a coat that will do up over the bump finally! Buffy- was good to hear you are also moving as I can totally relate to the stress factor! Luckily we don't have to sell our house, but we have to pack and ship to NZ, sell what we don't want to keep or take to the tip, clean up gardens and house, and also still have to find a home for our dog. Its been upsetting me a lot recently as we have found out that she has a partial cruciate tear that may require surgery later, which makes re-homing her even harder. At a bit of a loss and coming to terms with the fact that we may need to put her down in the end. She is only 5 so feel like we are letting her down, but honestly we just couldn't cope with her and a baby even if we had a place for her to live with us in NZ as she is quite needy and also a bit of a nightmare to take out as she gets anxious around other dogs etc. I am going back to using our halti so I can handle her walking (my parents were quite worried that she will pull me over as she can be very strong). I have spent her whole life dealing with her behavioural issues but love her much so have kept at it with minor improvements over time. Now these issues are making her hard to rehome, plus the medical stuff.... sigh. Just need to get my head around it. My partner is being very supportive about whatever we decide to do, but ultimately I know her best and have to handle this whole situation on top of thesis junk. Just want to have a solution so I we can move on and stress less as it isn't helping her either by getting anxious about it all. Sorry for the rant but needed to get it off my chest before I end up in tears again.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh no pihabella. That is so sad. But before deciding to put her down, maybe a shelter will take her & they can raise money for her surgery if she needs it? I just couldn't imagine re homing a pet - and honestly, I would find any excuse and reason not to. They are my family and my babies. They are demanding and need a run or walk every day, and we also use a "gentle leader" so that they won't pull. And my cat has cost us $1000 just in the past couple of months with his toe and now these sores on his face and back. But I love him too much to ever think about getting rid of him, even though my husband threatens it all the time. 

Sorry you're having such a hard time. So many overwhelming things are happening to you right now. Feel free to vent though :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

That sounds such a hard decision. One if the reasons we don't have pets is that it would break my heart if something happen to them. I really want a cat but dh isn't keen. My parents have cats but my in laws have dogs.I see them as part of the family. 
Hope you get your thesis done


----------



## LittleLala

Aww pihabella big hugs to you! Very stressful. Re homing my cat was sooo emotional for me, I cried the entire time that the guy was here to pick him up. I still cry about it, but I know that it was the right thing to do. He was my fluff ball that I loved so much, but he would constantly attack my husband and my dog, and we knew that he would be way too dangerous to be around a baby. Anyway, he had a sore eye, and had temperamental issues, but after putting him on gumtree, someone asked about him in about 10 minutes. It really surprised me. There are some really good, loving people out there who are willing to adopt pets that need a little extra love. 

I can't imagine how stressful moving would be right now for you girls. Hopefully it all falls into place nice and smoothly.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Pihabella I'm really sorry that you have to go through that:( I'm super lucky that my pets are so easy to handle. I hope you find an awesome home for her so you can feel a bit better about it all.

Glad everyone else is doing well and had a decent Mother's Day. DH and I (plus my dad) are working hard this week to get our yard up to snuff before our wedding this weekend. It's a super casual wedding but I still want the yard to look presentable. Plus my dad bought us all of the supplies as a gift! So nice:) I think I'm probably overdoing it with the yard work a bit, I always go to bed super sore, but I figure I'll get to rest after the big day! 

I ended up filling out the birth plan. It was really straight forward with small spaces to write and boxes to tick off. I ticked off one for delayed cord clamping and letting DH cut the cord. I didn't tick off the ones for keeping my placenta. Anyone considering getting their placenta made in the capsules? It's just so expensive here, and DH thinks it's super crazy lol. 

There was also a box that said "I would like to offered pain medication when the appropriate time arises" I didn't tick it off. I think I'd have better luck doing it unmedicated if they didn't offer. I know I'll ask for it if I need it!


----------



## wonders10

So...I passed my 3-hour glucose test! So relieved!


----------



## spicyorange

Yay well done wonders! 
I've got my mw appointment tomorrow so chance to hear Squigglet's heartbeat and have my first measurement I think.
Just remembered I don't have a sample bottle, damn! Guess I'll just have to pee when I get there.
Then I'm off to see my mom and go to the baby show.


----------



## LittleLala

Yay wonders! Bit of a relief :) I should get my results today at my dr appointment hopefully.

Spicy, how was the nursery?

Sweet pea- I hope you have the best time ever at your wedding! Fun with friends and family sounds perfect. Don't over do it with the garden prep- no one will care about the garden! Haha they will all just care about YOU :) 

I haven't filled out my birth plan yet. It's just a bunch of boxes to tick. They want me to have it done by 36 weeks after talking to my doctor about it. Unlike sweet pea, I'm just going to tick ALL of the pain relief options hahaha. I'll do anything- shower, massage, ALL THE DRUGS. It's cool. Just make birth okay and I'll be okay.


----------



## Buffyx

I'm with you lala. I'm all about pain relief. 

That's great wonders, that you passed your test! :flower:

Sweetpea, your wedding will be great.

I'm currently fuming because I stayed up later than usual last night cleaning and preparing for this private inspection for our house this morning, and then she just cancelled with 30 minutes notice. I really had my heart set on this lady making an offer :( My husband has to start his new job on the 25th and will be gone 4 days at a time. I just want this place to sell so that I can go with him.


----------



## LittleLala

Aww Buffy :hugs: people are the worst


----------



## Buffyx

Yeah they do suck! I've obviously overdone it because I'm having really bad pain in my upper abdomen. I went to my doctor because I was worried (I've had a pretty straight forward, painless pregnancy so far!) and I've pulled a muscle. All for nothing!! I Just want to cry.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh no! :( you're doing better than me, I would've cried 10 times over by now!


----------



## Buffyx

I probably will when I get in the car after work.


----------



## spicyorange

Oh no that double sucks, how you feel better soon.rest up.

Lala the nursery was great, they have the kids outdoors must of the time and let them do loads of stuff, they have a mud kitchen! It makes me nervous already thinking if someone else looking after my child but I think it will be happy there.
Tonight I'm going to see my mom, two nights away from Dh will be the most I've spent away since we got married 5yrs ago.Buffy I don't know how you cope! Hope it's not for too long. I'm going to really miss him but I'm going to the baby show with mom tomorrow and I'm excited about that. Baby shopping!!! Woop.
See the midwife today to.


----------



## Buffyx

The baby show sounds like lots of fun :) Since we are moving back, hopefully we won't have to use child care. 

Hubby will be gone for 4 days and then home for 4 days. I'm dreading it :( I'm used to not seeing him sometimes for 2 days because of his work, but 4 will be too much. I just need this house to sell! Hoping people like it on the weekend when they come through. I may be biased, but I love our house! I'd buy it ;)


----------



## Praying4BB

Hi ladies!

I'm officially back after finishing up my semester! I start summer school at the law school in two weeks since I'll be taking the Fall off, but I am super happy to have a little down time right now. Unfortunately, we can't take vacation because DH can't get time off, but I am perfectly happy for a staycation and catching up on my online baby shopping :) 

I'm trying to catch up on all the posts, but I hope everyone is doing well and relaxing as much as possible! Looks like birth plans and birth classes are on the agenda--can't believe we are getting so close! :happydance: 

AFM, it's been a rough week. I'm already experiencing most of the issues that full term mamas do because of the twins--not being able to breathe or get comfortable, lots of rib pain, and feeling like I'm going to black out if I stay in one position too long (driving... in church... in class). It's awesome (and probably really really safe :wacko:) though my OB told me it was all normal. I also found out yesterday that Baby B has a "higher than normal" amount of fluid around him which can mean so many things or nothing. And to top it off, I passed my 1-hour non-fasting GTT according to the lab standards, but because it was close to the higher limit, my OB's office wants me to go ahead and take the 3-hour GTT!? WTF? :growlmad: I'm guessing they must think Baby B's fluid issue is GD-related, which the only reason I am not denying the test altogether. Hurry up August.


----------



## Buffyx

Yay! Well done for finishing. It sounds like you might need that two weeks to rest! :) 

I can't believe they are making you do the test again. So annoying. But I suppose if there is concern, it's better to be safe than sorry. Mine isn't for another couple of weeks.


----------



## LittleLala

So happy to hear from you praying!!! 
I hope baby bs fluid is nothing at all to worry about. Twins must be physically exhausting. 
I can't believe they are making you retest! That sucks.

I had a good dr appt yesterday, passed my gt test, my bloods are all good and my blood pressure is perfect! Very happy :)


----------



## Buffyx

That's great lala. I won't be surprised if I fail my GT. I plan on having a strict diet the week before and hope that it helps me. I can't help it - I NEED chocolate and cake and lollies this pregnancy. It's awful!


----------



## Praying4BB

Thanks y'all... It's just a lot of unneeded stress right now. I'm not sure how I will manage with the GD diet if that's what they end up diagnosing me with. I still have so many food aversions and I have to eat every 2-3 hours to avoid getting sick or blacking out. The only weight I've put on is in my bump, so I'm really not understanding this at all. 

Lala, glad to hear your appt went well! Buffy- how is your pulled muscle? Feeling better?


----------



## SweetPea3200

Welcome back Praying! Glad you get a bit of time off. Sucks that you have to take the 3 hour test. I bet your levels will be totally fine! 

I had my GTT yesterday and I haven't heard anything back about the results yet. I really hope I passed because it wasn't a ton of fun sitting around for an hour so three hours would be even worse! 

I'm getting excited to get married this weekend but I'm super exhausted from all the prep work. It's lucky I have such an amazing family to help me out! 

Anyone else not having sex? I can't even remember the last time we DTD and we keep joking about consummating our marriage but I think it might not happen lol! It's not like I really want to have sex but I feel like we should, it's weird :( 

Hope everyone else is doing well and Buffy, I hope you have lots of interested people of the weekend:)


----------



## Praying4BB

Yay Sweetpea, so excited for you! Enjoy your wedding! :flower: Hopefully you feel up to "consummating it," :happydance: but don't feel bad if you don't. We aren't having sex either. I never feel up to it and I've just had so many bleeding episodes anyway that it's not worth it to me to risk anything at this point. Poor DH. I don't think he realized how long the recovery would be post-delivery either. He is such a good sport about it all though!


----------



## spicyorange

The baby show was so much fun, we have spent loads of money but I also saved loads (partly cuz mom bought our pram!!) So we have our pram, car seat, breast pump and loads of other stuff.


----------



## Buffyx

That's great spicy :) so much fun having those things in your house. I'm always going in to the room where the babies things are just so I can have look :) 

We are still having sex 2-3 times a week. At least 2 though, and on the rare occasion it will be 3. When my husband is away it will probably be once a week.

We are about to leave before *hopefully* people start showing up for the inspection. We have been preparing all morning. 

My muscle is still sore but not as bad as that first day when I did it :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

We are having sex less often, I still enjoy it when we do, I used to have a much higher sex drive, higher than Dh so I think he is probably glad for the rest as I don't have the desire so much now.
The pram gets delivered on Tuesday, I'm so excited.


----------



## spicyorange

I swear one day this baby will kick my bladder and I will actually wet myself, it keeps kicking me hard in the bladder and I feel like I'm going to wee. I can usually pursade it to move by pressing on my tummy low down but when it does it I have to pee and when I go there's barely anything there, if I had a full bladder I think I would actually wet myself. Just me??


----------



## LittleLala

Haha spicy I'm the same. I have pre-warned dh about the possibility that one day soon, I might actually wet myself haha! He laughed about it. I had been doing kegels too early on, but they say not to do them when you feel like you need to pee- which for me is nearly allllll the time now! And I don't want to give myself a uti.

Poor dh, he never gets ANY sex anymore. The rare occasions where we've tried have just hurt, and then afterwards I got emotional and felt really guilty and cried. Not a turn on. And oh god, my morning sickness still has not gone away. Anyway, he asked for a blowjob... Long story short, I ended up vomiting on his feet. Hahahaha so embarrassing. Anyway, he hasn't asked for one of those again since :haha:
Now, he just gets hand jobs. Better than nothing lol.

I had such a great weekend away in the mountains. So much wildlife- we were hand-feeding parrots all weekend from our balcony, and there were so many cute wallabies everywhere. The fresh air did me a lot of good.
I'm starting to feel breathless occasionally now though, and I hate it. Is anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my god lala!!! That is so funny! I have gagged but not vomited. 
I feel breathless mostly when I'm telling a long winded story and I'm talking too fast :haha:

Spicy I can be completely fine, then the baby obviously kicks my bladder, and I need to pee RIGHT THEN! It's so annoying. And if my husband tells me one more time that it's "in my head" I might actually punch him.


----------



## spicyorange

Yeah sometimes I just feel like I've run up a hill for no reason. Usually comes on when I've not been doing anything.


----------



## wonders10

spicyorange said:


> I swear one day this baby will kick my bladder and I will actually wet myself, it keeps kicking me hard in the bladder and I feel like I'm going to wee. I can usually pursade it to move by pressing on my tummy low down but when it does it I have to pee and when I go there's barely anything there, if I had a full bladder I think I would actually wet myself. Just me??

Just the past week or so, I have noticed that baby girl has found my bladder. And apparently uses it as a trampoline. I have the same issue where I feel like I need to go because she must be pressing on it and then barely anything comes out. 



LittleLala said:


> Poor dh, he never gets ANY sex anymore. The rare occasions where we've tried have just hurt, and then afterwards I got emotional and felt really guilty and cried. Not a turn on. And oh god, my morning sickness still has not gone away. Anyway, he asked for a blowjob... Long story short, I ended up vomiting on his feet. Hahahaha so embarrassing. Anyway, he hasn't asked for one of those again since :haha:
> Now, he just gets hand jobs. Better than nothing lol.
> 
> I had such a great weekend away in the mountains. So much wildlife- we were hand-feeding parrots all weekend from our balcony, and there were so many cute wallabies everywhere. The fresh air did me a lot of good.
> I'm starting to feel breathless occasionally now though, and I hate it. Is anyone else feeling this way?

Oh no! I would be mortified if I did that to OH. I can usually tell if my gag reflex is up for a BJ and if its not, I tell him straight out that its not an option. I learned my lesson one time after a serious dry heaving, gagging episode lol. 

That weekend sounds amazing! We went away overnight a couple weeks ago but I really wish we could do a real vacation, but financially it is just not in the cards. Luckily, we both work in a school and will be off for summer in a couple weeks. We are planning lots of fun, touristy day trips to keep us occupied and give that vacation feeling.

AFM - not much to report. I'm getting paranoid about my weight so I've started tracking my food in my MyFitnessPal app - not to lose weight, just to keep me in check and hopefully maintain this month since I gained a lot last month. I've been feeling pretty good but my sleep is starting to really suck. Can't get comfortable, even with my array of pillows, and I'm waking up a lot more to pee during the night. Guess its only the beginning of things to come.


----------



## LittleLala

My lower abdomen is really sore. It feels really tender on the inside. Is this normal? It's not stretching pains... Blah I don't know how to describe it :(


----------



## spicyorange

Is it where it's getting a good kicking?


----------



## LittleLala

spicyorange said:


> Is it where it's getting a good kicking?

It's kind of all over the inside of my lower abdomen. Baby does kick down low a lot but it's not like a specific spot. 
The pain has been there since yesterday morning. Should I see a dr about it? I don't want to feel silly if it's just normal you know?


----------



## spicyorange

I was told that I'd things hurt, as long as it's but really painful, there's no bleeding, or other symptoms then it's probably normal so It's probably nothing to worry about but might be worth giving your midwife a call just to be on the safe side?


----------



## SweetPea3200

Lala I know exactly how you feel about the sex! We did end up trying to do it after the wedding on Sunday but he was so drunk and I was so tired, it was not fun! Then I felt bad and cried, lol story of mylife right now! 

Spicy I&#8217;m glad you had fun at the baby show. It sounds awesome! My mom ordered my crib last week&#61514; So excited for it to arrive and DH to put it together.

We had an amazing time at the wedding/bbq. It was just our family but it was absolutely perfect! Everything I could have wanted. And now we&#8217;re married and can just relax! I&#8217;m super excited to change my name and everything so baby in the hospital won&#8217;t be called by my maiden name (they do that automatically to avoid confusion). Hope everyone else had a great weekend! It was a long weekend here in Canada so we got to enjoy an extra day off. Now I&#8217;m just counting down the days until I get to leave work. Only 13 more work weeks!!


----------



## wonders10

SweetPea - so glad your wedding went well! Congratulations! My OH and I probably won't do it until next year, summer probably with out work schedules and to give us some time to save $$$. It will definitely be very very small and very simple.

I never really thought about baby's last name. I was definitely going to give her OH's last name as mine will be changing to his soon and I'm just traditional that way. But, will it be an issue in the hospital?


----------



## spicyorange

Congratulations sweetpea! Glad you had a nice time.


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats sweetpea! 

Lala could you have pulled a muscle like I did??


----------



## SweetPea3200

Wonders, I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s really an issue per say just that everything would say Baby Girl Your Last Name instead of Baby Girl Boyfriend&#8217;s Last Name. Not a big deal at all DH is just weird about that kind of stuff lol. The birth certificate gets filled out however you want so it doesn&#8217;t really matter!


----------



## Buffyx

Sweetpea I have 10 weeks of work left at the end of this week. Cannot wait!!


----------



## wonders10

I have 11 days of work left! Then summer vacation. Hoping to work a tiny bit over the summer with a friend though, but just a few hours a week.


----------



## Buffyx

Ohhh lucky you wonders!! It's getting so rainy and miserable here now. I have almost forgotten what it feels like to be warm..lol


----------



## LittleLala

Sweet pea congrats on the wedding!! I'm glad you had fun :) 

I haven't given my work a specific finishing time yet (it's a very laid-back place) because I have no idea when I will or should finish. I sell jewellery, lol, so it's not like I'm out under a lot of stress... And my manager is the greatest. She's always making me sit down and making me a cup of tea. Seriously haha :D
Anyway, I have an appointment with my OB next Wednesday, so I was thinking of asking him for his opinion then? But he is also a dooooouchebag so he will probably not help me at all whatsoever. I don't know.


----------



## Buffyx

Lol @ douche bag. 
I originally told work I'll finish 2 weeks before my due date, but I changed it to 4. But if we sell our house it might be sooner as we will hopefully get a 30 day settlement. My work has no idea we are even selling, and they are fully expecting me to return to work after a few months of maternity leave.


----------



## LittleLala

Yeh I'm thinking 4 weeks sounds good... But then I think, maybe I could work like 1-2 shifts a week until I'm a bit closer to being due? I don't know. 

Aw yeh Buffy you're in a bit of a hard spot right now with selling your house and work... But I mean, at least once you have sold it and moved, you won't really have to worry about it anymore. And it's so normal for people to not return to work once going on maternity leave anyway. Don't beat yourself up too much about it x


----------



## Buffyx

I told him I was coming back when we had our "meeting" about my being pregnant. He was saying to me how much he thinks I will struggle with no family support where we live now etc etc ..so it's him who actually put in to my mind that we should move. So it's really his fault anyway!

1-2 shifts sounds good. If I find I start to struggle in the next few weeks, I'll be getting a doctors certificate hopefully so I can go down to 3 days a week or something. And if we move before I thought we would, I've signed up for a dental temping agency, so I can hopefully pick up a shift or two a week or something until I'm ready to go on leave.


----------



## spicyorange

I'm working till 38 weeks although I'm really wishing I'd said 37 now, I don't want to long before because I want to maximise time off after and I do an office job so the actual work isn't a problem but it's going to be hard going working when I'm huge.


----------



## Buffyx

I'm already starting to struggle with my back now. It doesn't help that I'm hunched over patients mouths all day. Eventually I'm going to have to ask to work on the front desk instead of in the surgery. It's killing me!


----------



## LittleLala

Just saw this online... So happy none of our scans showed up like this one :haha:

Oh god I can't stop laughing. I think this officially makes me a horrible person.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Praying4BB

Sweetpea- CONGRATS!! So happy you had the perfect day you wanted! 

Lala- OMGGGGG!!!! So scary! I sometimes imagine that's how Baby A looks as he's attacking my ribs with fists and feet and bringing me to tears! Lol, I joked to DH (since we still have not agreed on names...) that we should name that one Lucifer :haha: (I think that makes me a horrible mother!) We actually haven't seen A's face since their 17 week scan because Baby B is always in the way. I wonder... :winkwink:

So glad some of you are so close to being done with work! How wonderful to relax and prepare for baby's arrival! Spicy- I'm with you. Since I won't be at the law school this Fall, I decided to work ahead a bit this summer and cram two classes in. We have our exams the last week in July. I will be 35 weeks, probably measuring well over 50 at that point, and within the average range for twins to arrive. I just keep praying the stress of exams doesn't cause me to go into labor right then and there. Now I'm wishing I would have just taken the summer off :wacko:

We start our birthing classes tonight! I am really excited. Hopefully it will help get my mind off stressing about Baby B and my three hour GTT on Friday.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Thanks for all the congrats ladies! It was a great day&#61514;
Lala that is terrifying and hilarious! So glad most of my pics are normal. I do feel like the frontal skull pics look very alien-like though.
Praying I hope you have so much fun at your class! I&#8217;m sure it will help you de-stress a little
I think I will be 37+5 on my last day of work. I definitely wish I could leave a little earlier but I want to maximize my time off! I have an office job too so it&#8217;s easy enough to sit at a desk all day. Would just rather be home organizing and sleeping the heat away!


----------



## spicyorange

Omg is that actually real!???? I hatred the face/skull pic of the scan but he didn't print it. 
I'm off on a camping trip tomorrow night, I'm quite nervous, I've not been camping in 10yrs, I'm exhausted but dh isn't going easy on me,I think Ill have to carry half the stuff and do my "fair share" of work, I don't think he realises how hard this is on me.


----------



## LittleLala

Wow, praying please don't over do it!! You are braver than I was, I am so happy I deferred my studies, I couldn't handle the stress! Haha I laughed about baby lucifer :haha: exciting about your classes. We had our first class a couple of weeks ago which is different to the others, it was run by a physiotherapist and was all about how your body changes during pregnancy and things you can do to help ease the pain. It was pretty good. Our normal classes start in a few weeks, and will be run by a midwife. Hopefully they are helpful :) 

Sweet pea how much time off will you get with baby? :)

Spicy- look after yourself! Make sure he knows how physically difficult it is being pregnant. I love camping and dh and I do it quite a lot, but I would not want to do it right now... It's hard enough getting comfortable in my bed, let alone on a blowup mattress on the floor. Also, the sheer number of times I wake up to pee in the middle of the night is enough to put me off the idea lol.


----------



## Buffyx

I've been camping twice this pregnancy. There was no hard work to be done though? What kind of stuff will he expect you to do?! 

I was actually pretty comfortable as we have a pretty good mattress for camping. And I'll be honest lala - I could not be arsed walking to the bathroom most of the time so I would just pee in a bush near the tent :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

Carry all the stuff from the car park to the camp site and set up the tent mostly.I was exhausted yesterday just carrying everything downstairs so he could pack the car, I've taken a bucket for middle of the night loo trips as there will be way too many people and no bushes! We are camping for a festival so it will be pretty full on I guess. Really hoping we enjoy it and it doesn't rain!


----------



## Buffyx

Ohh a festival is a bit different. Good luck! 

I had some idiot patient come in to my work today and when he found out I was pregnant he started asking me how much exercise I've been doing, and saying how being tired is in my head and it's not normal to be tired when you're pregnant, and that I must be lacking some vitamins and minerals. I was so annoyed with him. I don't even know him! And he's never been pregnant. I'm tired. I'm not making it up!!

My work has no dentists on tomorrow, but my boss still wants me to come in for 7 hours and clean. He's left me a long list. Honestly, I'm 26 weeks pregnant and I'm not a cleaner. I'm a dental assistant. I'm annoyed, but I need the money.


----------



## LittleLala

Wow Buffy, everything in your last post made me feel angry for you. Ugggggh.


----------



## spicyorange

What a load of rubbish, of course being pregnant makes you tired your growing a person! It's hard work! That's like saying having flu doesn't make you tired, breast because your can't see what it's doing doesn't mean your body isn't working really hard!! I'm tired to, and annoyed that a stranger would say that I usually get "it's nothing compared to having a baby" to which I always want to say "yes but then I won't have to come to work and humour people like you"

I'm feeling a bit stressed any portaloos and mud, it's a family friendly festival so it should be ok but I've not camped in 10 years, I don't really like camping. Not to mention the 500 mile drive over the next two days to get there


----------



## Praying4BB

Lala- I will try not to! I am going to start next week and see how it goes. I can drop the classes at any point in the summer session if it's too much. Unfortunately, I will need these classes for the internship I want next summer (which is the job I ultimately want). Also, with DH's work, we will likely be moving again in 2ish years, so I'm trying to finish everything on time so I can sit for the bar in my state and not have to worry about transferring to another school or taking the bar somewhere else. It's a crunch as it is, but I feel like I can't get too far behind. This all seemed so doable with one baby... :haha: God had a better plan I suppose!

Buffy- I was happy to read that individual was getting a root canal :haha: What a jerk! I can't imagine what he would say about me sleeping 12-14 hours (or more) a day... 

Spicy- Have fun at the festival! I hope your DH helps you out, I know I couldn't carry much more than a sleeping bag right now without stopping for a rest every few minutes :nope: I hope it is a comfortable, enjoyable experience for you!! And the drive! That's what always gets me comfort-wise--make sure to stop every 2 hours to stretch and move around a bit! That does make for a frustratingly long trip though. 

The class last night was great! The RN that was teaching was very reassuring about everything and has twin boys of her own. I think it's going to be great for pain management techniques and getting familiar and comfortable with the whole l&d process. :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Praying, so glad you had a good experience at your class! There was one lady in mine who was due a little bit before me and I thought *wow she's quite a bit bigger than me!* turns out she's having twins also. She doesn't know the gender, can you imagine?! I'm totally happy not knowing with one but with two, I feel like I'd need to be pretty organized to handle it lol.

Lala, I get 52 weeks off work with at 55% of my income. Because I'm hating my job and don't plan on going back, I'm considering starting a little daycare in my house and continuing on with my baking. Hopefully that will be enough income to keep us afloat! 

Buffy, grrrr that man is ridiculous! Clearly he has no idea what he's talking about:( Sorry that you have to spend the day cleaning, hopefully it goes by fast!

Spicy, I hope you don't strain yourself at all! I feel like my DH doesn't go very easy on me either. Especially when it comes to yard work, what a pain! Usually it feel okay at the time but I really feel it later in the evening when I do get a chance to sit down for a minute. 

Anyone else's DH being an annoying worrywart? I was watching his softball game yesterday and he started lecturing me about sitting in the shade and drinking water. It's nice that's he's concerned (especially since it was 29 degrees out) but it was a bit embarrassing since his sister and my mom were both there. He wouldn't shut up about it until I went to sit in the shade. 

Other than all that, married life is great for us! And by great, I mean exactly the same lol. Still feeling like this pregnancy is going by a bit slow but I'm hoping it picks up once my friend has her baby.


----------



## Buffyx

My husband is the opposite of yours sweetpea. I think he forgets I'm even pregnant half the time!

I think this second Tri has actually kind of flown by. First was slow, and I have a feeling 3rd will be slow too! :(


----------



## LittleLala

Paying- it's great your classes went well and reassured you with l&d... I am trying so hard to pretend that labour doesn't exist hahaha

Sweet pea, that seems like a pretty good deal for maternity leave. I get 18 weeks paid (which is about $9,500 after tax I think), and then they hold your work position for a year. I will probably go back for 2 shifts a week to help out financially a tiny bit, and then continue studying. A home daycare sounds fun (but also terrifying haha), do you need special qualifications to do that in Canada? Baking is so fun, I can't wait to one day bake with my kids when they are that little bit older than babies hehe. 

My DH is really good in terms of not letting me push my limits. I don't ever really pull the "pregnancy card" (I have a friend who is 5 weeks pregnant who came away with us last weekend, and she continually used the pregnancy card to get out of helping with ANYTHING) but DH is very mindful and tells me not to carry heavy things etc and happily takes things off me. He even offers to carry my handbag sometimes lol. He is a big worrywart though about something suddenly going wrong... I keep trying to reassure him that everything is perfect and not to worry, and he keeps saying that he will stop worrying after the birth. 
He just needs to relax!!! 

Well I feel as though second trimester has been the quickest thing ever, and keep freaking out that there's only 80-something days to go. I kind of want third tri to slow down... I am so excited to meet baby, but really overwhlemed too. We have a lot to do and I also think I'm just scared of how everything will change. I will have another human being to look after, and I have no idea how to do anything!!! Eeeek.

My boss has invited me over for dinner tonight. She is so great. She's making lasagne for dinner and mars bar cheesecake for dessert. I am going to eat SO MUCH :haha: 

Is anyone else getting dry patches of skin? I drink so much water (some days I overdo it and end up vomiting it all up) and yet my lips are so dry and patches on my arms and face are just so dry. I moisturise and use hydrating masks, I don't know what else I can do.
Also, I was under the impression that pregnancy = beautiful skin. Nope, every month when I would usually get my period, I break out all over my chin!!! Blah.


----------



## Buffyx

I've had lots of break outs, but not really any dry skin. I use Carmex on my lips like it's going out of fashion, and I use palmers lotion on my stomach every day one-two times, and then a lush body conditioner on my legs. 

You are so lucky you have such a good boss lala! I think my boss is still in denial about me even being pregnant to be honest. The last couple of days of work I've had to wear my own clothes rather than our uniform, because it's finally too tight to wear. 10 weeks of work left, and DH starts his job back home on Wednesday :( I can't stop thinking about how hard it's going to be and how exhausted I'll be not having him around as much to help. And obviously I've got no one else here to help.


----------



## LittleLala

On Buffy :hugs: I hope that time flies by on the days that your DH is away xxx


----------



## Buffyx

It will be worth is once the house sells & we have our own place back home. But it's just overwhelming right now. I'm trying to be positive, but it's hard when you're a crazy hormonal pregnant lady :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

What are you guys buying clothing-wise? Until today I only had one newborn sized piece of clothing. We have quite a lot 0-3 months. It's hard when you don't know how big the person is that you're buying for!


----------



## LittleLala

We only have a couple of newborn onesies. I don't know how many we should get!


----------



## SweetPea3200

It's so hard when you have no clue how big babe will be hey? Some people use NB onsies for a long time and others skip that whole stage! Based on mine and DH's size when we were born, I'd be surprised if our babe was eight pounds or over. I think we'll use the NB onsies for a while.

As I'm team yellow, I don't want to go crazy buying yellow, green, and white stuff so I'm not stalking up too much. I know my sister will bring me either a big pink bag or a big blue bag of clothes to the hospital after babe is born lol!

Buffy, I hope this time goes by fast for you, it's always tough when DH is away.

I'm so glad some of you feel like time is flying. I'm so anxious to meet this bundle that I feel like it's taking forever! Can't wait to find out everything about him or her:)


----------



## spicyorange

Back from the festival. Dh was wonderful and didn't let me carry anything in the end,I think he realised that I needed to take it easy. Apart from the portaloos even camping was fine, the band's were amazing. Although my face has totally dried out and feels quite itchy.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Just popping my head in to say hello. I lurk all the time but don't have anything much of interest to say. I am back over in the Caribbean with my husband now, hadn't seen him for 10 weeks so it's nice to be with him again :) 

I just moved house the week before I left, which was a stupid thing to do.. but I had to do it either now, or when I get back in July when I am ready to burst.. and I didn't want to leave it to chance that we would actually get a new house before bubs made her appearance!

I had a scan last Tuesday, at 27 weeks.. but she refused to budge her arm from her face! 

Here she is:

https://oi58.tinypic.com/259a8ma.jpg

My husband now calls her 'Popeye' due to the scan showing her forearm as giant compared to her upper arm. He doesn't want to hear it was just the angle of the scan! He just responds with 'Ack ack ack ack ack' in popeye fashion. Always the joker :haha:

My ticker shows I have 79 days left but due to having gestational diabetes, I will have c section at about 38 weeks, which means I really only have about 65 days to go. Oh dear. Shit is about to get real!!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Wow Caribbean, that's coming up so fast! I'm super excited for you. That pic is adorable and your DH sounds hilarious:) 

Spicy, I'm glad it wasn't so bad for you! I plan on camping a bit this summer but we'll see how it actually goes as I get progressively more uncomfortable


----------



## Praying4BB

:hugs: Buffy! My DH was gone for almost all of my first trimester, I can definitely empathize. I hope the time goes quickly for you and your house sells quickly with as little stress as possible! We have no idea what size of clothing to buy either so we haven't bought much. Our boys could be super-preemie if they come early or full size (and quite large based on our genetics!) if they come on time around 37 weeks. We've only bought 3-12 months stuff and plan on just relying on the preemie and newborn clothes that friends have given us in case they come early. 

Lala- I have horribly dry skin (no glow at all!) and my eczema is out of control! My chin has also been breaking out in these last few weeks, probably the worst it's ever been. 

Caribbean- I can't believe how close it is for you already! How exciting! :happydance:

Sweetpea- I always think it's so cute when the OHs play the protective, sheltering role. I'm with Buffy though, I think my hubs forgets I'm pregnant sometimes. And I'm the worrywart--that man never seems to worry about a thing! Which is good sometimes I guess, one of us has to stay sane around here :wacko: This is my last week off from school and he's given me a list of things to do around the house! Hahaha, I definitely have the time to do it, and I have been putting this stuff off for weeks now, but really? LOL. It interferes with my sleeping, eating, gestating schedule!! :winkwink: But he is on me more about drinking water now since I confessed to him that I'm only drinking half of the daily amount recommended by the RN last week. Oops. 

So I had my 3 hour GTT on Friday, no news from the doctor yet, which I am hoping is a good thing? With the holiday yesterday, I am trying not to get my hopes up yet that no news is good news. Only 1 lab result posted to the hospital's website (out of the four draws)... I passed that one, but it just seems weird that the others didn't post to the website yet. :shrug:

I've also been having Braxton Hicks like crazy for the last few days. What a weird thing! When my tummy tightens, I can see where the babies are laying... craziness! Still can't tell a butt from a head, but the bulges are definitely there!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Praying you will probably go before me with your twins!
My friend just gave birth to twins. She was 29+5 weeks! Eek.. they were about 3 lbs each. So tiny but doing quite well despite their early arrival. She did well to keep them in, she's been in hospital since she was 24 weeks as they kept wanting to come out.


----------



## Buffyx

Caribbean you're lucky you've already moved! I'm moving in 9 weeks & I don't even know where I'm going :p

We actually had an offer on our house yesterday, and although it's a little under what we wanted, we have accepted it. My real estate agent was going to hear back from her today to see if she is still wanting to go ahead. She wanted to sleep on it. Her original offer was $20,000 less than what we got her up to, and apparently she was going to look at another property last night. Fingers crossed she's still wanting our place, because the timing would be absolutely perfect! And we could start looking for a place & probably be in before the baby comes. And hubby is leaving today for work for a few days. Super stressful at the moment!

We went on a long walk yesterday. It was 8-10km and my god was that a bad idea. My body was hating me when we were on our way back. I'm so unbelievably sore in my legs and hips today :( So I think it's safe to say I overdid it!

Spicy, I'm glad your hubby took care of you while you were away :)

Praying, I don't think I've had BH yet. And I really don't want them :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

Buffy glad to hear your have an offer, hope it works out now. 10k sounds like you over did it to me! 

I've not had bh yet, dunno when to expect them to start, does it hurt? Staying with our friends and their 3 kids (aged 10, 8 & 6) at the moment for a couple of nights. It's a bit mad to be honest. 
Ever since camping I've had an itchy dry red rash on my cheek and neck, don't know if it's prickly heat or something but it feels horrid.


----------



## Buffyx

I think it's a tightening and cramping feeling in your stomach from what I've read? On the FB group lots of girls are getting them already, so I'm sure it'll be soon if we get them?! I'm scared!! Lol

I'm not sure what your rash could be, but could definitely be heat?

The lady who made an offer is coming to look at our house tomorrow again with her parents. Please send us positive vibes!! :flower:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Good luck Buffy!! Hope everything goes well today with the showing:)

I've been having BH for a few weeks now. Apparently I have an active uterus:( They don't hurt really but they are annoying and they kind of take my breath away. Apparently to get rid of them you should drink some water, empty your bladder, and either get up and move (if you were relaxing) or sit down and relax (if you were exercising). My belly definitely looks different when I get them. I feel around and I feel bulges here and there but I can't tell a butt from a head lol. 

Spicy, some ladies don't get them at all! Apparently they actually start around 6 weeks but it's just whether you can feel them or not. Hopefully you don't start feeling them until late in your pregnancy. I honestly just don't know how I'll tell when real labour starts. Everyone keeps telling me "you'll just know" but what if I don't?!


----------



## wonders10

Buffy - hope the second showing goes well and you get that offer soon!

re: BH - I don't think I've had any yet either. A little scared for when they really kick in and I'm closer to my due date. I'm scared I won't know if its real labor starting or not.

AFM, yesterday was my birthday and I had a really nice day. Had a great weekend with the OH and a nice day getting lots of attention from my students at work. But baby girl was getting annoyingly quiet the past couple days. And as soon as I would really start to get worried, she'd give me a good thump or two. Today was day 3 of her quiet behavior and I was really getting scared so I literally ate every sugary thing in my lunch bag and drank a coke. Finally, I started getting some more of my usual movements so feel better. Even with my doppler yesterday, I was worried something was wrong.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Happy Birthday Wonders!!! Glad it was a good day for you. Baby girl is probably just sleeping lots so she can grow big:) It's tough not to worry though!


----------



## spicyorange

I've had it when I've had cramps that felt like period pain cramps, sometimes only one, sometimes a couple, I have to stop what I'm doing to ride it out as they take my breath away, I don't know if that's a bh? I've never felt if my tummy is hard then. I just concentrate on waiting till it stops. It's only happens a couple of times, usually if I've been over doing it.
My rash has calmed right down, now my skin just feels really dry and a bit scaly where it was. 
Been spending a few days with our friends and their Kids, no way am I having 3!!! I love then all but they are a handful. Home tomorrow.

Happy birthday wonders, do contact your maternity unit or mw if your are worried it's much better to be safe, just in case. Sure it's fine though.xxx.


----------



## Buffyx

My SIL has 3 kids and they came to stay with us one weekend. Honestly it even put me off having 1 child haha. I was about 13 weeks pregnant, so too late to change my mind then!! :haha:

Wonders - happy birthday. Glad you had a good day! :flower: I still have days where baby is way more active than other days.


----------



## LittleLala

Praying- I hope you get back your gtt results soon! 
I think I've had a couple of BH, but I'm not 100% sure. So weird/cool that you can see the babies when your tummy contracts!!

Caribbean- glad to hear from you!! Ah so jealous that you're overseas. Taaaaake me with youuuuu next time. I'm tidy(ish), can cook, and make pretty decent small talk :haha: 

Buffy- ugh 10kms... Ouchies!! Look after yourself crazy lady! :haha: 
Oho ooh I really hope this lady buys your house! It would be perfect timing :)

Spicy- haha staying with three kids (and the ages that they are too) sounds like my idea of a nightmare right now. I don't think I could have 3 kids. 2 is what I want... My husband used to want 3, but I think I've convinced him to stick to 2 lol.

Sweet pea- I'm the same, I can feel lumps etc but can't distinguish between a head or a bum lol

Wonders- happy birthday!!! :) yay!! Aww quiet days with baby are so scary. I had one last week, baby wasn't moving at all and I was at work so couldn't use my doppler. I even bought a frozen coke because it usually moves away from cold drinks, plus all of the sugar would make baby dance around- or so I thought. Stayed so still afterwards!! It made me freak out even more.... But the next day, baby didn't stop kicking ALL DAY! seriously I couldn't figure out when it had time to sleep lol. If you're worried, maybe go get checked at the dr :) I'm sure bubs is just going through a bit of a growth spurt and putting on some baby fat :)

As for me, everything is going fine.
I had a bit of a terrible day yesterday though. I had appointments all day the hospital (got there at 8.30 and left at 2.30). Saw the dietitian in the morning, I had initially pre-booked that appointment incase my gtt came back positive for GD, but I kept it anyway just to talk about expected weight gain etc. she was lovely, really doesn't want me to lose anymore weight and wants me to either maintain or gain from now on. 
Then I had my OB appointment. I had a different OB this time. Anyway, it was a bit of a disaster. The appointment was an hour and a half late, but I didn't complain. 
She kept asking me questions, like Why did my OB run for these bloods, or why did he order another scan etc etc, and why was I here??? I told her I'm just here for my antenatal appointment, and that she was the doctor and I don't know why he's written those things. I said it nicely though, I was just annoyed. She kept going on and on about my weight and didn't focus on anything else. I wanted to cry. I also told her I needed my anti d shot, and she said that they don't do it there. I said that the last OB told me specifically not to get it done at my gp and that he would do it at this appointment. Then she called for the nurse, who came in very cranky. The OB said she's lost my chart, and it made her crankier. The nurse looked at me and said she'd deal with me later.
Then the OB checked my blood pressure, which was fine, but didn't do anything else- didn't feel for baby, didn't check fundal height or use the doppler. It was a bit of a shamble. She then told me that I was seeing the anesthetist later (which I already knew because it was a separate appointment) because "you are so incredibly overweight". And that's how that lovely appointment ended. 
Then I had to wait for the nurse. When she called me in, she said that they had to ask me a bunch of questions because they don't have my chart to know who I am. But she was so rude, like it was ME who had lost it? Then she got out the needle and I took off my cardigan because every needle I've ever had has always been in my arm. Then she looked at me and said "well actually you have a lot more fat on your backside and that's where I was going to give you the injection, but if you know better than me, I will do it in your arm!". Embarrassed I said oh no no, I just assumed, sorry. And she said "well where do you want it then?!" And I said sorry again (ugh why do I apologise so much) and told her it's up to her.

Anyway. Then it was time for my anaesthetist appointment. Usually anaesthetists are pretty rude, they get paid a lot of money to not make mistakes and I've never met a very nice one before.
Well anyway, I walk in and he asks me if I know why I'm there. I say yes, it's because of my high BMI and that he needed to check out my back to see that I'd be able to get an epidural during birth.
He just smiled and shook his head and said "you're not that big, you're fine!" And then, because he was nice, I started CRYING, it was so embarrassing. But I had had such a horrible day and then he was being so nice to me and I just couldn't hold it in anymore. I apologised so much. He was really nice about it and said that my OB had really over worried about my weight and that it was definitely fine! that he wouldn't look at me and consider me very big at all, and then he checked out my back anyway and he said he would never have a problem with it. Then he had a little bit of a rant saying that my OB didn't know what she was doing today and that she was overcompensating by focusing on my weight and calling me fat (I didn't say these things to him, so I'm guessing he must've spoken to her beforehand?). Then he went to hug me goodbye and I awkwardly patted his shoulder because I'm awkward as hell.

Anyway that was my shitty, shitty day. Sorry about the novel. Ugh. Then I cried for the rest of the day and had the world's worst headache all night. I am so emotionallllllll.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh lala that sounds truly awful. I'm sorry it was such a crappy day & experience! Honestly, women need to be more thoughtful with the way they are talking to other women. Surely they know how sensitive we all are?! I hate talking about my weight. I also dread the doctor appointments etc in case they bring it up. 

The only reason I know the anti D injection goes in your butt because someone on the Facebook group mentioned it. No doctor or midwife has told me either! It's our first babies - they can't expect us to just know everything! (I'm getting all worked up for you! Lol) But I did giggle at your awkward hug/pat with your anaesthetist :haha:

I'm annoyed at my husband's new job because he was meant to come home tomorrow for 4 days, but they told him today that it's only for 2 days this time. I have my glucose test & anti D injection on Monday. I was hoping he could at least drive me to the appointments.


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks Buffy.

Ugh so annoying about your hubby's work. I am so clingy with my DH right now, I think it's the hormones.
Good luck on Monday! I'm sure everything will be fine :) the test sucks, the liquid isn't the worst, it's just really having to have it sit in your stomach for so long after having fasted. But afterwards, reward yourself with a big burger!! Seriously. Eating afterwards makes you feel so much better. I ate a whole footlong subway (but then vomited it up, so maybe just go 6 inch hahaha) x


----------



## Buffyx

I'm always clingy!! I think because where we live, he's all I've got. We have a couple of friends, and I've got my work colleagues, but it's still not the same as my back-at-home friends (who I'll be reunited with in 9 weeks! Hooray!) 

He left me such a nice note on the bench when I got home from work yesterday, so obviously, I cried. Haha. We are all insane!! 

Re: the glucose test - the only time I ever feel nauseous now is usually in the morning and when I haven't eaten right away. That's why I'm dreading this test :( My appointment is at 8.15 & they open at 8, so it's the best I could do. Then I have my first anti D injection in the afternoon. I'll definitely need a burger. Or a 6 inch. Lol.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Haha Lala next time I go, our babies will be about 2 months old. Not as appealing


----------



## wonders10

LaLa - that does sound like a crappy day! Glad its over with and at least the epidural shouldn't be a problem! I'm curious when does it become an issue as I am overweight as well. I wouldn't say a lot of my fat is in that area though lol. 

Buffy - Hope the glucose test goes well. Bring a snack for right after to hold you over until your next meal.

AFM - After my lunch, baby girl started moving more, then at home she was moving and I laid on my left side while watching tv before bed and she went nuts so I'm feeling better even though I haven't felt much this morning yet lol. Although she may be head down because when I walk, I get this annoying feeling near my bladder and cervix that sort of tickles, sort of makes me want to pee. It's delightful. And I think I'm already starting to waddle sometimes! 

My next dr appointment is next week and I think I've gained 4 lbs. I know in a month, thats not that bad, but after my disastrous appointment last month I really was hoping I would only gain 1 or 2. End of the school year festivities are not helping with the eating either!


----------



## LittleLala

Wonders, I am an australian 16 in tops/dresses and 18 in pants, which is a US 12/14 (if that means anything?). He said that some people carry weight in their backs and that's when it can be a bit tricky, but if you don't feel that you do then I wouldn't worry!! 
Glad to hear your little girly was being more active :) 4 pounds is great for a month, you are getting further along in your pregnancy and it is absolutely a safe number for you to be gaining. Try not to worry too much :hugs:

Haha you're right Caribbean, it suddenly doesn't sound so appealing :haha:

Buffy, awwww for sweet notes <3


----------



## wonders10

I was on the cusp of a 14/16; large/x-large in US sizes when I got pregnant. I'm wearing XL in maternity clothes and some of my regular clothes (like shirts and dresses) are still wearable at the moment. Hopefully I'll be ok - I'm really counting on that epidural even though it terrifies me lol.

I had only gained 9 lbs total leading up to my 20 week appointment so dr was pleased at that point. Then at 24 weeks, I somehow gained 10 lbs in a month when I went for my dr visit and it is no surprise that it is exactly the month I started swelling a lot. So I feel like half of that is water weight, but my dr sort of lit into me about it, even when I pointed out the swelling. So I just don't want to keep hearing it at every dr appointment, even though 4 lbs is not that much. I know I'm overweight, but I really do not see how I can not gain anything the rest of this pregnancy and I sort of feel like that is what she is wanting from me.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Lala I'm so sorry about your awful day. That OB makes me see red, how rude!!! Also, a size 12/14 in the US or Canada is not big at all. That's crazy. I'm so glad there was at least one pleasant medical professional that you dealt with:) 

Wonders, I had also gained 19 pounds at my 24 week appointment! It's so weird because I honestly don't feel like I've been eating more or anything. Mind you, a lot of my weight gain was at the beginning and I think that was because I was so sick I honestly couldn't be bothered to move some days. Anyways, I think you're right on track, I hope your doctor is kinder about it this time!

Buffy, good luck with the test:) I was allowed to eat before mine but I had the test about three hours after breakfast and I didn't realize how much you have to drink! It's a decent sized cup and they gave me a time limit of when I had to finish it, I think that's what made me feel a little ill. I had an Eatmore chocolate bar after and it was magical lol.

AFM- Everythings pretty quiet over here. Next appointment isn't until June 11th and then we go down to appointments every 2 weeks instead of every 4. That feels pretty exciting! DH randomly read an article about delayed cord clamping the other day so now he is totally into the idea. I checked it off on my birth plan anyways but it'll be nice to have him on board and understanding why he doesn't get to cut the cord right away.


----------



## Buffyx

I'm on the same side as sweetpea - I'm a size 12 and I was healthy BMI when I fell pregnant. I'm confused?! That's just the average size I would have thought. I know I'm on the taller side (5'9) but I just feel if that's what you're wearing then they shouldn't be ripping in to you like they are!

Wonders - what you've described with the bladder tickling and stuff is exactly what I get! I also think I'm starting to walk differently.


----------



## Praying4BB

Buffy- good luck on Monday! I ate two dinners the night before mine to try to ward off too much hunger. The drink is not bad at all, I had the fruit punch and it just tastes like strong Gatorade that hasn't been mixed properly. The 1 hour was easy peasy, not really as bad as everyone makes it out to be. The worst part about the 3 hour test was right around the 30 minute mark when I seriously thought all the drink would be making another appearance. Thankfully it stayed down! I don't do well with fasting and I don't think I've ever had 100g of sugar in one sitting, much less within 5 minutes! I also ate a huge burger right after both my 1 hour and 3 hour tests :winkwink: 

Lala- I am so sorry to hear how you were treated at your appointment! That is so unacceptable, especially from other women! I hope you don't have to deal with that OB or her nurse again! 

I've gained almost 30 pounds! Which is already over the weight the nurse told me I could gain for the entire pregnancy, but well under what is considered "on track" for what my twins and multiples book told me I should gain (48-56 pounds!!!) I can't win :haha: I just don't quite understand why all these OBs are on such a weight kick. Shouldn't the focus be on growing a healthy baby, not giving women complexes and eating disorders and such? We get enough of that from society as it is. As long as we are eating healthy and the baby is doing fine, who cares?! Sorry for the rant, but I just hate to hear these stories. We have enough on our plates as it is, not to mention all the hormones. Hugs to all of you who have to deal with insensitive people :hugs: I'm glad we are all here to support each other. 

I did pass my 3 hour GTT but I'm not sure how I feel about it. I almost wanted to fail it so I had a not-so-scary reason for Baby B's fluid levels being higher than normal. We go back to the high risk doc next Wed for another scan. I'm trying not to worry because we've had regular scans and nothing has shown up so far. I'm hoping he's just a big baby that pees a lot :thumbup:

So the RN teaching the birth class told us last night that at this point, we should call the OB if we haven't felt baby move every 60-90 minutes. I flipped out. Baby A is constantly moving and is so so busy, but my Baby B only gives me a couple big kicks and rolls a day, definitely not every 60-90 minutes! I asked her about him and she said that I needed to get into the habit of waking him up when I don't feel him moving (drinking something sugary, laying on my left side, and having DH talk to him). I feel like I would be doing that all day long because of how much he sleeps! :dohh:

She also told us about Braxton Hicks contractions and said we have them from the beginning but don't notice them because the baby is so small. I guess that's why I'm feeling them probably more than others because combined, my twins are already over 5 pounds. She said they aren't a concern unless you have 5 in 1 hour, lasting 1 minute each, and hydrating, rest, and moving around doesn't stop them. I have about 10-15 every day, but they aren't very consistent. They don't hurt, just kind of uncomfortable. My whole stomach tightens, gets hard to the touch, and my little baby lumps are just kind of frozen in place wherever they are. Crazy. Pregnancy is seriously weird y'all.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Praying, I think she may have been a little overeager about the movements. I feel like I have the most active kid in the world but I'm pretty sure I go an hour here or there without feeling anything. Maybe it's just the way B is positioned. Definitely something to talk to your doctor about but I wouldn't stress too much. 

I get probably the same amount of BH's that you do. At first I was super worried about it but now I just deal with it. They're annoying!


----------



## Buffyx

I go more than an hour without feeling anything, that's for sure. Unless your doctor is talking about movement at all - from either baby? Not 5 movements each? My movements are definitely getting more frequent and stronger though from baby.

DH and I have 99% agreed on a name now. My cousin gives birth to a baby girl in June, so unless she uses the name, we are set on one! Anyone else??

The girl came with her parents last night to look at the place again. She is STILL deciding. I really hope someone comes to the open house tomorrow and just buys it from under her nose!! She's being so annoying. Her problem is that she thinks the kitchen area is too small - as in bench space. We have already knocked money off the price we were asking, so can't she just use the left over to extend the bench? It's 4 bedroom (master has walk in robe, while other 3 have built in wardrobes), 2 bathrooms (both with double basins), 2 living areas, kitchen & alfresco. Surely that's big enough for one person?! I'm getting all bitter because I just want this thing sold so that I have one less thing to worry about (although only Been on the market for 3 weeks.) :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

My midwife (and count the kicks) says that your should get to know your baby's pattern and only be worried if this changes, if baby 2 is always less active then that's normal I'd only be concerned if it changed. Www.countthekicks.org.uk gives really good info about movement. 
I think I'm getting varacous veins in my lady parts (gross!!) 
So glad to be home, been a lovely week but really nice jest to chill out at time and sleep in my own bed.


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> I'm on the same side as sweetpea - I'm a size 12 and I was healthy BMI when I fell pregnant. I'm confused?! That's just the average size I would have thought. I know I'm on the taller side (5'9) but I just feel if that's what you're wearing then they shouldn't be ripping in to you like they are!.

A US 12 is an Aus 16 :haha: I'm obviously overweight, and I understand that at a medical standpoint it needs to be addressed, I just felt like that's alllllll she addressed my whole appointment. I mean not even checking for the heart beat seems ridiculous, right? Blah anyway so glad it's over!


----------



## LittleLala

Praying definitely get a second opinion on the movement thing, because I think they have over-worried you. I've heard that so long as baby's movements are regular to what they normally are, then not to worry. And also that babies need to sleep (and it can be up to 4 hours at a time too). Poor baby b is giving you a lot of worry. 

Ugh Buffy that woman sounds annoying!! Hopefully it sells ASAP!

Spicy, my lady bits are swollen and gross looking haha. Oh well, it's not like I really look at them anyway :haha:


----------



## Praying4BB

Yeah, she definitely said every 60-90 minutes we should feel some kind of movement from baby. She said it to the whole class (we are the only ones with twins) so I am definitely assuming she didn't mean for both babies. I am going to ask the high risk doc about it next Wed because everything I've always heard is exactly what you all are saying-if the movements have slowed down or decreased, then call. Funny thing is though, I've literally sat around and done nothing today except pay attention to their movements and Baby B actually does move at least every 90 minutes (I did have to wake him once), but most movements were super subtle and I bet if I was working or moving around more I wouldn't feel it at all. 

Buffy- Yay on a name! :thumbup: We still have no names :dohh: We have a short list: Elijah, Ethan, Nathan, Samuel, Joshua, Daniel, and Landon. None jump out to me at all though. We just found out one of my friends who gave birth a few days ago named her son Ethan and they kept it a secret, so I feel like maybe we should take that one off our list? I don't know, what do you all think? I haven't seen her in five years and we only really keep in touch on facebook (likes and comments, not really even direct messaging)... not like I'm stealing her kid's name, it was already on our list! But I know Ethan is super popular right now too. Definitely don't want my kid to be one of five Ethans in his class :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

My cousin has an Elijah & another cousin has an Ethan. I really like both of those! And I'd say it's totally fine for you to use Ethan in your situation. I also really love Sam/Samuel :thumbup:

That's really strange about the kicks. As lala said - babies sleep! I didn't feel my baby at all until midday today. If I had have had your teacher lady, I'd have called my midwife by now! Lol. But as spicy is saying, it's normal for my baby to do that, so I'm not overly concerned.


----------



## spicyorange

I had I total panic one day we were away thinking I hadn't felt baby all day about 5pm and I was staying to panic then I realised I'd been rising ant and hasn't really been looking for it either, as soon add I sat down for half an hour kicks came.I think it's so easy not to notice until you actually pay attention. 
Praying, that's a nice short list, Samuel, Joshua and Nathan were all in our list. We have settled on Esther for a girl with Grace and/or Leah for a middle name/s (we can't decide if 2 is too many or which one to pick), and Noah Alexander for a boy, (I don't think dh loves it but can't think of names he likes more) boys names have been a huge struggle for us, but we are keeping it a secret much to my mom's annoyance who is desperate to know at least our short list. I'm not telling anyone Incase they say negative things


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

This baby was going to be a Samuel if it was a boy. We will probably still use it if the next (?) baby is a boy. 

My bub is going nuts this morning. Not so much kicking but it's like she's locked her legs against my back and pushing herself out front ways. It is very uncomfortable!


----------



## wonders10

My doctor told me I'd have more regular movements by my next appointment, which is next week, and she is right. Baby girl is definitely moving more (other than those annoying couple days where I was close to panicking). But she also pointed out that I won't feel her every single hour because she will be sleeping some of the time or I will be moving around and not notice. Plus my stupid anterior placenta and she also mentioned my own belly in a very nice way. It all makes perfect sense. Although when she moves, I can really feel it and see it so I can't imagine what its like if I were thinner or had a posterior placenta!

OH and I decided on a name a couple months ago. Its hard for me to always call her by that name though, still call her "the baby" a lot lol. Anyway, her name will be Molly Frances (Frances is my mom's name and I realy wanted to use it. When I told her, she started crying so I know I made the right decision). Speaking of telling, I really wanted to keep the name a secret until she was born except for my mom but OH just keeps blabbing it to people so that idea went out the window lol. I guess I should appreciate his enthusiasm.

Oh, and last night, this little girl was really doing a number on my bladder and cervix. She hit it so hard at one point when I was in bed, that I actually said "ouch" out loud. And literally as soon as I stood up from the toilet, I felt like I had to go again. I can't imagine how much worse its going to be in a couple months! 

And one more exciting bit of news! 28 weeks today...officially 3rd tri!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lovely name Wonders :)


----------



## SweetPea3200

Yay Wonders! Congrats on 3rd tri:) 

I love all of the names you ladies are picking! DH and I have been together for 7 years and were TTC for a year and a half so our names were pretty much set in stone before we got pregnant. 

Boy: Anthony Brandon (Anthony is DH's name and Brandon is the name of my cousin who passed away) 

Girl: Aurelia Marie (Marie is MIL's middle name that's become a family name)

I'm super happy with both and I know we will keep the other one in our back pocket depending on which one we need to use this time. 

I was reading today on this facebook page that I'm part of about a Dad who said he wants his wife to abort her baby if it's another girl (they have 4 girls and 1 boy) can you imagine!!! Also it turns out she's actually pregnant with twin girls and hasn't told him yet. I would lose my mind if DH ever said anything to me like that. Not that he would! We are both happy either way.


----------



## Buffyx

Spicy- I think Esther Grace sounds best :flower:

We are pretty sure we are going with Freya Elizabeth Jayne (never thought my baby have two middle names, but here we are!) Elizabeth is my MIL's middle name, and Jayne is my mum's name as she has no middle name. Jayne also happens to be my middle name. Our other name is Ava if my cousin happens to use Freya :p

Wonders: happy 3rd tri! I'm almost there. I can't believe it!! 

I'm off to a first birthday party today after our open house inspection for a girl I used to work with. Her daughter will be 1. God I hope people come to our open house. Then we are going to visit our families for the weekend. I'll be visiting my cousins little baby boy. He is a month old now. His name is Ryan. So that will be fun. Then I won't see DH again until Thursday :( 

He was only gone for 3 days this time, but it was hard. I was so exhausted last night when he got home. I cried for ages. So I can only imagine how the next 9 weeks are going to turn out...and he will be gone for almost 5 days at a time.


----------



## spicyorange

SweetPea3200 said:


> I was reading today on this facebook page that I'm part of about a Dad who said he wants his wife to abort her baby if it's another girl (they have 4 girls and 1 boy) can you imagine!!! Also it turns out she's actually pregnant with twin girls and hasn't told him yet. I would lose my mind if DH ever said anything to me like that. Not that he would! We are both happy either way.

That's awful! I had this awful dream last night that there was something wrong with the baby and everyone wanted me to have an abortion and I was flown to America for it (no idea why!!) But I didn't want it, and I kept saying that the baby might be ok and everyone kept telling me I had to terminate. I woke up in such a sweat!

I feel like things have really ramped up in the last week or so, my bump feels much bigger and baby is way more active. Had to come in from the conservatory because I can't stand the heat anymore, which is so unlike me. Starting to get really bad acid reflux when I'm hungry to. It feels like things are getting serious and real! Lol. 

Got our first antenatal class on Wednesday, I'm excited but nervous about meeting the other mum-to-bes. I hope I make some friends.


----------



## Buffyx

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. I have my Glucose test this morning. Already starving and I haven't even left for the appointment yet :haha:

Spicy, you'll have to tell us how your class went :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

Good luck Buffy!! Will be thinking of you. 

I love everyone's name choices :) <3
It's hard with dh being a teacher, there are just SO MANY names ruled out because of it, and he really doesn't want any future students to ruin the name either. 
He is very, very verrrrryyyyyyyy adamant on wantingto use Albie for a boy. Even though I don't loveeee it, I'm giving it to him because I think that if I loved any name as much as he loves this name then he would let me use it. So we are sorted for a boy. 
For a girl, we have two ideas. I really like Lola. But I read recently that it has boomed in popularity over here, and I really don't want an overly popular name. 
Dh loves Dottie for a name. I think it's so cute, I just worry a little bit about it. Not so much other kids picking on them (there are muuuuch weirder kids names around here, seriously), but adults sneering at it. I more so like the idea of giving her a full name of Dorothy and using Dottie as a nickname but DH doesn't like Dorothy. 

Either way, we won't be telling anyone until baby is born because we know that we have unusual taste and that people will always make mean comments.

My other dilemma is to do with middle names.
Dh doesn't believe that they need to "flow" and that it should only be about significant meaning, and I really like the idea of them to have meaning,but I alsoooo want them to flow!! Anyway, we want to use my sister's name Holly as a middle name, but it doesn't flow when the first name ends in a y sound. 
Dh wants his dad's name Colin as a middle name for a boy, and I adore his dad, but seriously haaaaate the name. I asked if we can compromise and use "Cole" instead, because that's what people call him. Dh liked the idea but only if we spell it "Col" *facepalm* which is just ridiculous. So we are stuck hahaha


----------



## Buffyx

Haha Lala- it's crazy how much thought we all have to put in to a name!! So much to think about. I think Albie is actually quite cute, and I can also see it on an older man.

As for Dorothy, I think I've told you before, it was my grandmothers name & my mums name. Mum hated it, so she changed it to Jayne (which was her middle name). And now the name is ruined, I think because my mum always talked about how awful of a name it is. Dottie is really cute, but I agree that you should probably have a longer "proper name" - although neither go with Holly :( I'm all about the flow. I really like Lola, and don't know any in real life.

Really like Cole, but not a huge fan of Colin. Although I think Albie Colin sounds nice? 

I have about 30 minutes left for my test! Then I have my anti D injection. I'm not nervous about it, but I have NO idea where I have to go to have it done. I looked it up, and it makes no sense to me. Plus there is barely any parking in that area. Stressing.


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks Buffy :) 

Yay for your test being over by now!

Ugh I hate feeling lost and rushed. I am lost a LOT though lol. 
Hopefully you find it easily.


----------



## Buffyx

Just as I was leaving the pathology place the hospital called and they said they need to have these results from this morning before I get my injection. WHY would no one have told me that? How frustrating. So now it's rescheduled to Wednesday afternoon. Also annoying, because I was supposed to be waiting at home for a washing machine service guy to come then. Ughhh!


----------



## spicyorange

Back to work after my week off today. Not looking forward to it one bit.I've been ill the last few days to but I'm feeling better today. 
Glad things went ok buffy.


----------



## LittleLala

Blah Buffy that sucks!! Why would they not tell you earlier???

Oh spicy that sucks, it's always so hard going back to work after two days off, let alone a week!

I only have 5 weeks left at work :) wheeeee! I know it's a bit early but I figure then if baby comes 2 weeks early, I still have some time off beforehand. 
My work keeps saying they are dreading me leaving. It's only a really small workplace (5 of us, and one is a newbie) so it's nice that I will be missed, I am lucky to work with nice people. So happy I don't have to be there to fix up newbie's mistakes for too much longer though lol. My boss is nice, but she's tooooo nice and hasn't fired this new lady who is just soooooo frustratingly bad :/ she's been here for 5 months now, and hasn't gotten any better. 
Anyway, soon it won't be my problem! Yay haha


----------



## Buffyx

Haha lala - I work with a lady who is totally crap at her job, yet she's been a dental assistant longer than I have. I only ever work with her on a Wednesday morning though, thank god. She's actually probably the dumbest person I've ever met (I know that sounds mean, but it's true!)

I have 9 weeks left of work, but who knows if I'll last that long. I also have no idea who is taking over from me. I work the most hours, so they better find someone soon if they want to train them up.


----------



## LittleLala

Hahaha that's funny Buffy :haha: yes this lady has worked in jewellery for yeaaaars (longer than I've been alive!!!) but she's so bad with customers, and just makes up her own rules. Like when customers ask questions, instead of asking us about what our policies are regarding something, she just makes it up. Or like, if someone asks if we have something, and she doesn't know, she just tells them No instead of asking...
She is just bad with customers. They don't like her. She is pushy, or just snobby. It's unnecessary, unlike most stores we don't work for commission so there's no reason to be pushy. And no one likes an old snob! Just because we work with nice jewellery does not mean that you can judge people!
Ugh and she stuffs everything up. Stuffs up stocktake, stuffs up orders, stuffs up ring sizes, over charges customers, and the till has been wrong so many times since we hired her :/ 
Hahaha sorry I know this is all petty and silly, but I'm so over her. And she never admits to doing anything wrong, that's why all of this annoys me. If she just said sorry once in a while, I probably wouldn't care.


----------



## spicyorange

So jealous, I have another 11 weeks of work (although I'm on holiday one if them), I really wish I'd said I'd go a week earlier (at 37 rather than 38) I hope baby isn't two weeks early!! I expect it will be late though. I'm not being replaced, I'm the only one in my team as the other person is on mat leave So I'm already doing two jobs. No idea who will do our work!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

I'm super jealous too! I have 11 weeks left as well and I just want to leave now! Luckily, they are in the process of hiring my replacement and think they have found someone that they like so it might actually be possible to sneak off early or at least work reduced hours at the end. My back is starting to hurt a lot from my work chair.
Today I brought a bouncy exercise ball to sit on if my back gets sore but I don't think it will be tall enough to actually work at my desk for an extended period. Other than that, I just have to convince myself to walk around the ground more often. I just find I'm so tired! Motivation to get off my butt is non-existent:(


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I am about to make you all hate me but... I haven't really worked in almost a year. I hurt my knees last year at work so they cut my hours down majorly to 8 hours a week, and I am always travelling back and forth between countries so it was hard to keep even a casual job, especially when they weren't happy I hurt myself. But now I don't work at all and I really miss it :( I still chat to my work mates from that job but I feel out of the loop. I sit around the house all day wondering what to do.. I am positive if I was working, I would not be so tired! Sounds silly but when you have nothing to do all day, you get lazy and bored. I have things to do but... meh. I wish I worked at least a couple of days a week just to break the cycle. Some days I don't even want to get out of bed because it's the same old thing. I also hate relying 100% on my husband for money, like a kept woman. 

Poooooor me!!!!!


----------



## spicyorange

Sweetpea try a lumbar cushion, I have back problems and it's made a massive difference to me, my problem is now that my bump presses against the desk and if I move further back I can't see my screen too well,I wear glasses but probably need a new pair, I was told there's no point when you're pregnant because your eye sight changes but then changed again after the baby so I'm not shelling out for new glasses then needing new ones again in a few months!


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a great weekend!

Thursday is my last day working this school year but I will be working for a friend of mine who has her own practice this summer (I'm a speech pathologist). I figured just a few hours but she finally got back to me with what she had in mind for me to do and now I'm scared it might be too much, plus the drive is on the long side. I can't win lol. But its good money and we can really use it since I don't get a paid maternity leave. Guess I can only do the best I can and if I feel like I need to stop working earlier, I will. 

My Dr appointment is on Friday and I'm really trying to watch what I eat to keep my weight gain in check this month. I lost a pound from last week which is fine with me and proof that my smarter choices are paying off. Hopefully I can keep it up the next few days. It's hard with end of the year festivities!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Apparently they take baby showers here VERY seriously! I thought it would be 10 people and some cupcakes, but my SIL who is in her 50's organised for me to have a meeting with an event coordinator and go over themes, colours, and catering ideas! It's turned into this big event with 30+ women attending and I had to do a baby registry and everything! Crazy but so exciting. I've realised there hasn't been a baby born on my husband's side of the family for 26 years! So this little girl will be beyond spoilt. 

The event coordinator sent me the proofs of my invites (I told her I love black and pink, and butterflies.) I am so in love with them... and they look a lot better when I haven't savaged them on Paintbox for the removal of private details lol

https://oi57.tinypic.com/xo4luc.jpg


----------



## Buffyx

Although I do hate you Caribbean haha:), I think I'd go a bit insane if I stayed home for a year. But in saying that, I've never done it, so maybe I would love it! Your baby shower invitations look great. I had about 25 at my shower, but I didn't even have an event co-ordinator for my wedding, let alone my baby shower! That's crazy.

Lala- yep, sounds like the dummy I work with!! She keeps talking about moving t QLD. Everyone at work hopes she does lol. We can't figure out how she holds a job. She can't even hold a conversation.

Good job wonders. I haven't weighed myself in weeks because I am far too terrified. I seriously need to gain some self control with my eating!!

Sweetpea, my back has been really giving me trouble over the past couple of weeks. Sitting in the car for a long period hurts my back, and my back kills me at work.


----------



## LittleLala

Spicy, sounds like your work will really miss you when you leave! It's funny, I feel like some workplaces get into denial about people leaving, which sounds like it in your case lol. 

Wonders, great job on your weight!! Just being able to maintain weight, let alone lose any, during this stage of your pregnancy is really great!! :)

Oh sweetpea I can imagine how painful it would be sitting at a desk all day. It's weird, I thought that being on my feet would be hurting a lot more than usual, but it really isn't any different. I take short breaks occasionally to sit down but I think that sitting all day would be more uncomfortable. And yes- I love my gym ball thing, but they are so low :/ 

Haha Caribbean your post made me laugh. But I get it! On days I have home, I am so lazy and sleepy lol. I only work as a casual (but my work is very flexible and would give me whatever hours I asked for) and only work 20 hours a week on average now and it's perfect for me, just the right amount of work/home ratio. Do your knees still give you problems? Knee injuries are terrible. 
Oh i love your invites!! I ordered mine just from vistaprint a couple of days ago, nothing too fancy. An event coordinator sounds hardcore! Lol and can you imagine ever doing a registry here in Aus?? Lol :haha: it's so nice that his family are being so great to you :) 

Buffy- yep, when people like that always talk about leaving, you just wiiiiish they would hurry up and do it lol.

So happy to FINALLY be past the "is she or isn't she" phase. My bump is pretty small (and always overshadowed by my booooobies) so I was always self conscious but now it's obviously baby and not extra belly weight. Getting lots of strangers at work asking when im due etc. 
anyway, at night time my bump gets so much bigger! Does that happen to you guys at all? I should take a comparison pic actually so I have a picture lol


----------



## Buffyx

Yes!! My bump gets gigantic at night time. I do eat a lot though during the day :haha: That's great that people are recognising you as pregnant. Lots of people say things to me, which is funny, because I never say anything to anyone about their pregnancies unless they tell me first! I had a lady serve me at the deli and tell me congratulations. Imagine if I wasn't pregnant. 

My boss actually says out loud that he's in denial about my pregnancy, which would explain why he has me scrubbing skirting boards & floors.

My cat is really stressing me out. He's had an allergic reaction to something weeks and weeks ago, and because it was so itchy, he's basically self mutilated himself and he's got huge sores all over him - his face, neck, back, everywhere! I feel so sorry for him and it's just not getting better after a couple of visits to the vet. They want to now send him to a skin specialist, but all my husband can think about it the money it's going to cost. I totally get it. It's a bad time!! And in 9 weeks, we will be living off only his wage until I start getting paid maternity leave. I just can't stand seeing my cat so uncomfortable and itchy :(


----------



## LittleLala

Wow Buffy your boss needs to wake up!! Ugh. Lol my boss is on the other end if the spectrum- yells at me when I bend over to pick up something from the floor. 

Oh I'm so sorry about your kitty :( I can imagine if I were in the same situation, my husband would be exactly the same. Aw I feel so bad. Sending big hugs :hugs: vets are always soooooo ridiculously overpriced too. We were lucky, we had a great vet. He worked from home and was very very very religious, would "bless" me and try to convert me every time I went, lol, but I very happily went along with it because he was always so good to the pets and never ever ripped us off. If he knew a home remedy that worked, he would put it all together for us and it saved us thousands of dollars in the end, I'm sure. But unfortunately he passed away in the beginning of the year. 

I really hope your cat is okay :( it sucks seeing an animal you love in pain!


----------



## Buffyx

Yeah, he's going to get a rude awakening when I never return :haha: 

I'm going to leave the cat for a few more days & then just take him back in to the vet while my husband is away if it hasn't improved. Then he can't say or do anything about it! Your vet sounded great. We have patients who always try to convert us over to their religion haha.


----------



## spicyorange

LaLa lol about the is-she-isn't-she I undo my coat I the bus every day because I don't want people to think I'm just a fatty!! My bump isn't that big but I'm all bump and havent put on any weight anywhere else (yet) so I clearly look pregnant. Not many people comment but people do stare. I've been weighing myself every week I've gained about 12lb so I'm ok with that, seems to be I the healthy curve of weight gain, especially when I realise that at 6 months preg I'm still a stone lighter than when I was fat!
I think my work are in denial about what I actually do say to day, they will get a shock when no one does some if the things I do. I'll be off for 10 months so they better get used to it! 
Your poor cat :( hope it improves soon.


----------



## Buffyx

I honestly have no idea if it's the hormones or what, but my I honestly miss my husband being here so much that it physically hurts my heart & makes me want to cry. I feel so lonely. I'm used to him going on night shifts, but I think because he's now 2.5 hours away, it feels so much worse. I feel sick & don't even want to eat. I feel silly because there are people whose husbands work away for long periods of time, etc, but I can't help it. Thursday can't come fast enough.

Midwife appointment and anti D injection tomorrow. Hate that I have to go by myself.


----------



## LittleLala

Aww Buffy :hugs: I totally understand, I would be the same. I am so, so clingy with DH. He is going away for only a week at the end of June and I am absolutely dreading it. I can't imagine it being a regular thing without him for days at a time. 
I don't know how the other girls do it. 

As for the appointment, hopefully you don't have too much waiting around and it goes quickly. My DH doesn't come to any appointments that aren't scans, because he is such an anxious person he just gets worked up and thinks everything is going to be bad news and throws up all morning. It works out better for both of us if I just go alone lol.


----------



## spicyorange

Buffy poor you. I would actually be with my Dh 24/7 if I could, I don't even like it when I'm home alone for the evening, I'm so clingy, I've only been apart 3 nights in 5yrs I don't think I could cope with him living away like that. 
My Dh doesn't come to appointments either because I wait for half an hour then I'm done in 10 minutes, it's not worth him taking time off work for, he came to all my scans and he would come if I wanted him to (he was brilliant and dropping everything and coming to the hospital in the early days when I had to) and he is coming to the antenatal classes, even the nhs ones that are 9.30-11.30am (what a stupid time! I love the nhs but seriously do they think people don't have jobs!). 
Baby always kicks when I'm in bed but last night because Dh really wanted to feel it just wouldn't! It was like he was being stubborn. Infact when dh got up to go to the loo it kicked like to say "yes I'm here but I won't perform", then stopped again when he came back. movement has been normal he just didn't want to play with daddy!!


----------



## LittleLala

Spicy- those are ridiculous times for classes. What the heck??
Lol laughed at your cheeky bub


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Buffyx said:


> Although I do hate you Caribbean haha:), I think I'd go a bit insane if I stayed home for a year. But in saying that, I've never done it, so maybe I would love it! Your baby shower invitations look great. I had about 25 at my shower, but I didn't even have an event co-ordinator for my wedding, let alone my baby shower! That's crazy.

Bahaha don't hate me! You can't even have your DH 2.5 hours away from you, mine is on the other side of the world half the time! So there is a downfall to my 'exotic' lifestyle, trust me  We are now together until January though, so I am very happy about that! :dance:

Lala - hahaha if we did a baby registry in AU people would be like :huh: and think we were up ourselves. But that's the done thing here apparently. But I kinda like it because I got to pick so many things that I want! And I have WAY too many clothes already so hopefully people notice there is not one article of clothing in the registry so hint hint... NO CLOTHES!!! Otherwise it would be a wasted gift.


----------



## LittleLala

Caribbean it sounds awesome!! I can only imagine how doted on your little girl will be once she arrives too lol. Does your dh have a large family?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Bigger than mine! His dad married 3 times (but married to DH's mum for 40+ years) so he has kids from each marriage. I think maybe 6 all up? Two to each wife. I have only met his brother and his half sister (she is hosting the baby shower) but she is 50+ so her two girls are 26 and 30, but no grandkids. I think because the island is small (50,000 people) that EVERYONE knows each other and he seems to be related to people HE doesn't even know about. We had 75 people at our wedding reception and he hadn't heard of some of them himself :haha: His uncle was a very well known and respected Supreme Court Judge here on the island so everyone seems to know the family, even if not personally. His mother has family in California but I haven't met any of them yet. I think because this is the first grandbaby in 26 years, and his mother's first, everyone is just so excited! My husband is 41 and his brother is 38, so his poor mum has waited a very long time for this little one! She will be SPOILED!!!


----------



## LittleLala

Oh my goodness! Sounds overwhelming but lots of fun. So nice that your child will have so much loving family :)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Why are you awake!!! It's almost 2am there


----------



## Buffyx

My husband works 2 day shifts, then 2 night shifts, and then he gets 4 days off. So when he was still here, it was easy for him to come to my appointments. I'd never expect him to take work off, although if it had have been an ultrasound he would have. 

I'm so nervous about getting my GTT results back this afternoon. I tossed and turned all night! I just feel like I'll be embarrassed if I have GD.

Spicy, those weekday times for classes are nuts. We are just going to one on a weekend. It's $180 though.


----------



## LittleLala

Caribbean- I've been having a very hard time sleeping lol as you could tell 

Buffy- GD is nothing to be embarrassed about! Sometimes it is just a part of being pregnant. Some people get it in some pregnancies, and others don't. It's just how your body processes food. Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

Well I passed. Thank God! :)


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> Well I passed. Thank God! :)

:wohoo: yay! I know you were really worried about it, so happy for your good news x


----------



## Buffyx

Thank you! So relieved. She said my results were some of the best she's seen. Obviously was stressing over nothing!


----------



## spicyorange

Well done!

Yeah the times for the free ones are stupid but work pay me to go and Dh is owed so much overtime he is coming to. I've paid for nct which are better quality and I'm more likely to meet people who I can be friends with, those are the ones that start tonight. A lot of people here do both. I'm excited but nervous to go the. It makes the whole thing so much more real!


----------



## Buffyx

When I went to get my anti D injection today, I had to wait in the maternity ward part - where you go when you're in labour. It was crazy being there. That definitely made things quite real! Also heard the baby's heart beat at my appointment this morning for the first time :):)


----------



## LittleLala

Ahh the maternity ward sounds scary lol it would freak me out. I will see mine in a few weeks with one of our classes.
Yay for hearing the heartbeat!! <3 Can't believe they haven't used the doppler earlier?? How often do you see a midwife? I am having shared gp care (rather than the usual midwifery care) because our hospital is far away and I really like my gp so I prefer to see him... So I have an appointment every 2 weeks with my gp, don't have a midwife, and see an OB once each trimester. It works really well for me because my gp is at the same shopping centre that I work at so I just see him before work. Anyway, my gp has used the doppler each appointment since 18 weeks... I wonder why it's different?


----------



## Buffyx

I was seeing my GP up until 20 weeks, and he never used the Doppler! Today was the second time I've seen a midwife, and I'll see one again in 3 weeks. They tried using the Doppler at my first visit, but they were saying that the equipment wasn't very good, and I also had a student midwife and she had trouble finding the heart beat. That was a very strange visit. Although it's still with the same hospital, I went to a different clinic today. Their Doppler worked fine! And no student midwife lol.

The hospital is only 20 minutes away from me. I have a booking in appointment at the hospital back home though at the end of the month since I'm 99% sure that's where I'll give birth (unless I go early.)


----------



## spicyorange

Wow can't believe they hasn't let you hear a heartbeat till now, that would name me super anxious! I get to at every mw appointment, every 3weeks since 16w. (Then more frequently nearer the end). I don't get to do a tour of the hospital or birth centre but there is a virtual tour online (not quiet the same!). I've never seen my gp during pregnancy, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't even know I was pregnant!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I bought a doppler for like $35 from Amazon and I love it. I barely ever use it now as she kicks me so much, I don't need to be worried


----------



## LittleLala

Yeh Caribbean my doppler gave me heaps of reassurance in the early days but doesn't get used much anymore :haha:


----------



## SweetPea3200

DH made me give the Doppler back to my SIL after the baby started kicking. He hates having extra stuff in the house lol it's gonna be a shock for him when all the baby stuff starts rolling in!

Caribbean, I LOVE those invites:) I'm probably going to have a shower after the babe is born since we don't know the gender. I assume it'll be planned by my mom and sister but I'm not really concerned. I know it will be fairly casual. I did create a registry at BabiesRUs but that was mostly just because they send you a small pack of free samples. Free stuff is great!

Buffy, yay for the GTT results!!! I still haven't got mine back and my doctors silly staff will never tell me anything over the phone:( He did say that he would call me if there was a problem though so I'm just going to assume I passed.

AFM- I've been feeling really weird lately:( started going to bed really early again and my bump has been hurting (like the muscles in my stomach I think). This morning I also started leaking a bit of milky fluid (sorry TMI!!!) so I've been wearing a panty liner all day. I think maybe it's stopped now. I just feel like everything is so ahead of where it should be. My bump is huge, I'm exhausted and sore, I just don't know what to think. I'm getting a little worried about this babe arriving early. We definitely have not prepared for that! I was planning on working until 38 weeks.


----------



## Buffyx

If I had have had a Doppler, I'm sure I would have driven myself crazy. Especially since I ended up with an anterior placenta. Since baby starting kicking and moving I definitely haven't had to be concerned.

Sweetpea- Doctors don't tell us anything over the phone either. It's only that I happened to have my mw appointment 2 days later that I probably even heard. Otherwise I'm sure they'd have just called me had I needed to come in. 

Hopefully things settle down for you. My bump can get quite sore too, and I've been wearing a panty liner for a couple of weeks now - but I'm not getting milky fluid. I'm also in bed by 8 every night! Maybe it's just a third trimester thing!


----------



## spicyorange

SweetPea3200 said:


> AFM- I've been feeling really weird lately:( started going to bed really early again and my bump has been hurting (like the muscles in my stomach I think). This morning I also started leaking a bit of milky fluid (sorry TMI!!!) so I've been wearing a panty liner all day. I think maybe it's stopped now. I just feel like everything is so ahead of where it should be. My bump is huge, I'm exhausted and sore, I just don't know what to think. I'm getting a little worried about this babe arriving early. We definitely have not prepared for that! I was planning on working until 38 weeks.

I've been getting much more tierd again, but as bad as first tri but way more than before. 
I've been wearing a panty liner for weeks due to loads of creamy cm, gross and feeling wet all the time. Think they are just the joys of the home straight


----------



## SweetPea3200

I forgot to say, I hope everything gets better with your kitty! Have you looked up any home remedies for treating an itchy cat? I googled it quickly and it looks like there's lots you can try! 

I don't even know if I'm considered 3rd tri yet lol. I'm just starting to get a bit worried about something being wrong. I don't want to end up on bed rest or in the hospital for weeks before babe comes. We definitely haven't planned for that!


----------



## wonders10

I had a doppler and always had a hard time finding her heartbeat. But I was always reassured a little because I could hear the feedback when she moved so I knew everything was probably ok in there. 

I've been having a milky looking discharge for weeks - google leukhorrea (sp?). And the past week or so, I'm really wet down there. I think it is pretty normal.

Buffy - So glad you passed your Glucose Test! What a relief, right? And so exciting for finally hearing the heartbeat! I can't believe you haven't heard it yet. My dr does it at every monthly visit.

AFM, tomorrow is the last day of school. I won't be returning to this school so I've had to pack up lots of stuff and have been moving and bending a little more than usual. I get so hot and sweaty and then my back and hips ache all night. So glamorous lol. 

I had a nice shower at work yesterday and my co-workers really spoiled baby and I with tons of clothes and some of the essential things from my registry! 

I also pre-registered at the hospital and signed up for my birthing class. Unfortunately the next one is not until August 1! Yes, 20 days before my due date. At least it'll be fresh in my head when I have to use it lol. 

And I'm really starting to feel baby not just kick but rolling around a lot! The other day, I could feel the rolling going on so I put my hand on my belly just in time to feel something big (head? butt?) roll across my belly. It was so strange and wonderful at the same time.


----------



## Buffyx

I have googled things sweetpea but haven't really found much? I'll give it another go today. I know how you feel about finishing work earlier than expected. We will be doomed if I have to stop work any earlier than we planned. Hopefully it's just the awful uncomfortableness of the whole thing, like Spicy said.

Wonders - my class is on August 1st as well. They aren't even holding any classes in July which I find to be a bit strange. It's also mine & hubbys 1 year wedding anniversary. So that will be romantic :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

First antenatal class was quite good, people seemed nice, there is lesbian couple who agree finding it awkward because she splits guys and girls but really it would make more sense to split pregnant and partners, either way I think she feels a bit odd one out. There's 8 couples in total. Tonight we looked at labour stages, positions and practiced some breathing.


----------



## Buffyx

That's a bit weird these days, especially with so many same sex couples!! 

Glad it went well though :flower:


----------



## wonders10

Buffyx said:


> Wonders - my class is on August 1st as well. They aren't even holding any classes in July which I find to be a bit strange. It's also mine & hubbys 1 year wedding anniversary. So that will be romantic :haha:

So weird...my hospital has no classes in July either! Guess it's not a popular month lol.


----------



## LittleLala

Sweetpea- it sucks they haven't given you your results back, my dr office has a policy that they won't give any results back over the phone too. But hopefully they would've called you if they came back as positive :) and they would definitely know by now! Sorry you're feeling weird :hugs: but at least it all sounds normal, which is good. Hopefully your bub stays in there nice and tight until you're ready :) 

Wonders- ugh packing up does not sound fun. My bump isn't even that big during the day, but man, bending over sucks! I just feel baby squish all my organs and I hate it! So nice of the people at your work giving you a shower :) my husband's work always do little staff room parties when things happen for people, so I know we are bound to get lots of cute little outfits from them all at one stage which is exciting :) haha wow the birthing class is definitely going to be fresh in mind! :haha: oh yessss I've felt rolling from the outside a few times now too- it is the weirdest, most alien, most wonderful feeling ever haha. My husband hasn't felt the rolling yet, I doubt he will too. I think it would creep him out though anyway haha. 

Buffy- so weird they don't have any classes in July? Lol. Sounds totes romantic :haha: but it's actually really sweet, getting to celebrate your wedding anniversary by learning about the baby you guys are about to have! 

Spicy- glad the class went well :) seems soooo strange the woman separates by male/female... So the same sex couple must've felt really out of place. Poor things! My last class had one lesbian couple, and one girl came with her best friend. Surely the woman running your course is kinda asking for a complaint doing it the way she is? Weird. Anyway it's good the classes were good. The rest of mine start on the 23rd June and run each Tuesday night for four weeks from 6.30-9pm. Late, but at least we don't need to take time off of work for them.

Afm, nothing exciting is happening. Which is good. I am really struggling to sleep though, and I don't know what to do to fix it. My husband keeps joking "well at least you know it's only going to get better from here, right?" And then laughs at me and runs away before I can throw a cushion at him haha. But seriously I'm dreading being sleep deprived for forever. I was really hoping I could get as much sleep in now while I'm pregnant before bubs arrives. Hopefully it's just a phase my body is going through. 
You'd think that with the extra time I have not sleeping that I would be productive, but nope. My house is so gross and I just can't be bothered to clean it. I keep looking at things I should do, and just kinda hope that they take care of themselves lol


----------



## Buffyx

Lala, I get what you're saying, but on the other hand it's like "heyyy! This is what is going to happen to my vagina in a month. Happy anniversary!" :haha:

I think that's kind of a good thing about us trying to sell our house - we have to keep it clean in case someone comes to see it. So I can't let myself become lazy (which is super easy for me to do at the moment!) 

I am really good at sleeping. I wake up 50 million times to pee but I can go right back to sleep.


----------



## LittleLala

Hahahaha


----------



## spicyorange

I don't think she was trying to be mean, I think she wanted to split up mums and dad's, I expect if someone had come with a friend or mum it would have been the same, after all it would be odd to be the only woman in a group of men especially when it comes to talking about feeling and expectations but I think this girl took it personally, because instead she was the only none pregnant person amongst the group with bumps. She seemed a bit like she didn't want to be there from the beginning I suspect it was her partners idea! Hopefully she will settle in I've the next few weeks.
I thought my bump was quiet small but I felt huge in comparison to most others there, everyone was so neat, mine is nearly is big as the lady having twins!!I think mine is quiet neat but it's grown loads in the last few weeks. I guess some people will be due after me (we didn't go round and ask yet), at least one person is due exactly the same time (well day after).


----------



## LittleLala

It's strange how differently people carry! 
I wish my bump would be less neat and more wow haha :haha:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Glad the classes are going well Spicy! 

I was just telling DH last night about how I feel like I'm in first tri again only this time there's no light at the end of the tunnel. I'm exhausted and it's not going to get better, just worse lol. He did point out that at least I don't have the desire to vomit every day so that's great! 

My house is totally messy too. I can't even handle it, it's so gross and I really want to blame DH but it's not entirely his fault. Neither of us are doing anything. When I wake up in the morning the kitchen is still a disaster from dinner the night before! I have the energy to clean it in the morning but no time before work:( Then in the evenings I just want to sleep.


----------



## Buffyx

I have all of my energy in the morning. If I'm going to do anything, it's the morning! By the time I'm done with work, I am just SO exhausted!

My husband came home yesterday. When I got home from work he had run me a bath & he brought me dinner in the bath :flower: So happy having him home again until Monday.

I have a cold. I haven't had a cold in forever so it's really getting to me. As if waking up 100 times to pee isn't bad enough, now it's waking up to pee AND cough!!


----------



## spicyorange

Urgh I know how you feel, I have a cold and cough and it's hurting to keep coughing. Like my chest and tummy muscles need extra strain!


----------



## Buffyx

I'm not at that point yet, but my throat is killing me!


----------



## SweetPea3200

I hear you ladies! My allergies have kicked in like crazy and I can't take anything for them. I wake up not being able to breath:( for coughs, putting vapour rub on your feet and socks over top at bed time is supposed to really help!


----------



## spicyorange

How exciting is it that we are (all?) In third tri now!!!


----------



## LittleLala

Super exciting!!!


----------



## spicyorange

Home straight then ladies. Tiredness is creeping back for me now.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Nothing too exciting to report. 7 -8 weeks to go until she will be here, and I am still feeling very unorganised for my St Thomas nursery! I picked up some great secondhand bargains (gorgeous sleigh wooden change table in perfect condition for $15!) and a brand new baby swing for $25 at the Humane Society (Like Vinnie's for the Aussie girls). Still had its tags on it and is $60 in the store. Score! 
I am very over this whole gestational diabetes thing. My stomach is covered in little bruises and I can barely seem to find a spot that doesn't hurt now. 5 injections a day and then 4 finger prick tests a day :cry: I really feel like a pin cushion! 
Off to NY this weekend for 3 nights... then the next weekend is my crazy baby shower that's now up to 40 girls and apparently I get to sit in the corner under an arch of balloons! I will try to remember to take a bunch of photos.. but I thought that at my receptions and barely took any! I am not good at that kind of thing lol


----------



## SweetPea3200

Lol Caribbean I always forget to take photos too! I'm sorry you're feeling like a pin cushion, that sounds really awful. Glad to hear you don't have too much longer!!!

Super exciting that we are all in 3rd tri. I have about 12 weeks left depending on when this babe wants to come. I'm not looking forward to these next few weeks as we are currently experiencing a heat way. It's supposed to get up to 33 degrees today. DH is an air conditioning Nazi:( He hates turning it on but I will definitely have to overrule him if the heat keeps me awake at night!

I don't know if I told you ladies yet but my dear friend just had her first baby on Thursday night. I haven't met her little boy yet but she's texted me a little bit here and there since she's been home from the hospital. She was induced due to high blood pressure I believe and she said it went really fast! She did have time for an epidural but I guess because of the baby's positioning, it didn't work very well:( At least it went fast for her!!! Baby boy's name is Connor:)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Well it's happened.... my boobs have started leaking. They started leaking at 5 months with my daughter so I am a late bloomer this time around. Now I will have to start wearing a bra to bed :cry: it's too hot for clothing!!


----------



## spicyorange

My boobs haven't leaked (I've even squeezed a few times to see if there's anything there yet lol) but I had to start wearing a sports bra to bed a while ago because otherwise I squash my (now larger) boobs and they hurt. I've never worn a bra to bed before but I find it surprisingly comfortable 
Yay for your friends baby sweetpea. Will you be able to go see it soon. I've found it cool holding a newborn thinking I'm actually having one if these!


----------



## LittleLala

Wow Caribbean it's all happening so fast!!! I know that realistically I could come two weeks early but 8 weeks sounds so much sooner than 10!! Do you have your c section date scheduled yet? 
I'm so sorry about the pains of GD. it doesn't sound fun at alllll :( I would really struggle with the needles. You are so brave!
Your life sounds great. I want to be able to just spend 3 nights in NY lol :haha: DEFINITELY take photos at the shower!! :)

Sweetpea- I hope your DH gives in and let's you use the air con! It's so necessary when pregnant, so easy to overheat. Feeling hot is the worst. Definitely use the pregnancy card on this one haha. 
Awww new baby smell and cuddlesssss, will you visit bubs soon? It's nice that you have someone you can ask questions to while it's still fresh in their mind haha. I am pretty scared about an epidural not working properly!! Oh well, no point in stressing over something I can't control!

I have had some colostrum come in, and if I squeeeeeeze my boobies then I see little buds of white, but no leaking yet! My boobs have ached on and off for the last few days though so I think the milk must be coming in. Not looking forward to my already gigantic boobs to get any bigger, but I really want to breast feed so I suppose I'll just have to suck it up! 
I've started wearing a sports bra to bed now too, my sister thinks I'm crazy that I don't usually wear a bra in bed, as she always has. I hate clothes while sleeping.... FREEEEEEEEDOMMMM :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

I can't think of much worse than wearing a bra to bed!! I don't think I ever will. 
I haven't squeezed my boobs yet, and I haven't noticed any leaking. I honestly have the smallest boobs :( 

I had a sick day today because I CANNOT STOP COUGHING! I'm debating whether or not to have another day off tomorrow, but I'll probably end up going. DH isn't home until Friday anyway, so I may as well keep myself busy at work I suppose. 

I saw my cousins 2.5 year old little girl this morning. She asked me what my babies name is? Why doesn't she have a name yet? And does she like Sesame Street? :haha: So cute & innocent.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh no Buffy I hope you get better soon (and all of you other girlies who have been sick recently!). I can't imagine how horrible it would be to have a cough right now- just he occasional cough and sneeze sucks, let alone relentless coughing! Just another thing to add to your aches and pains. 
And awww to your baby cousin- kids are so adorable at that age :haha: 


Has anyone else gotten really short of breath with sore ribs and chest at any stage? I had it one night a couple of weeks ago, and it hurts and feels like you can't breathe... I'm guessing it was baby repositioning itself and pushing against my diaphragm/lungs/ribs. Anyway that night I nearly went into the hospital because I was so worried, it was getting really hard to breathe, but after walking around with my arms on my head and breathing slowly it eased down and I could feel a noticeable "dropping sensation" which I guess was baby getting into place. 
Well anyway it happened again today and I'm still feeling really breathless from it. 
Just wondering if others experience this and what you've done to ease the discomfort... :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

I'm off sick today to, I'm still coughing and I woke up with a headache feeling dizzy and I just couldn't drag myself in to the office, so I'm still in bed.I woke up on my back so I don't know if the dizziness is caused by that, or by the headache or this cold, but it's not fun. It's not severe so I'm just going to take it easy today and see how I feel tomorrow.

Lala that doesn't sound fun, I've had general shortness of breath but nothing like that, sounds like baby is moving into position, I'm pretty sure mine is still transverse.


----------



## Buffyx

I'm the same as spicy. I only have the occasional shortness of breath. I'm pretty sure my baby is quite low because I haven't had any rib pain or anything like that. And honestly, I don't get THAT short of breath. Wondering if it could also be related to fitness? I was a regular at the boxing gym, and either ran/walk/rode on a daily basis. I still go for a 3km walk most days too.

I have honestly coughed to the point where I have pee'd myself a little bit. It happened while I was in bed :( Also, spicy, I wake up on my back every single night, regardless of whether I go to sleep on my side or not, and haven't been dizzy because of it. Hope you're feeling better soon :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

It's weird because I haven't been short of breath in general, just these 2 times and it's been when the really bad chest pain/pressure happened... But gosh it hurts! I've been generally active during the pregnancy (hence the weight loss) walking at least 4 times a week and don't get breathless then :shrug: but I'm certainly not fit yet haha so maybe you're right? I really don't want it to happen again! 
Also a little worried that it is baby repositioning, because after the last time it happened, at my next appointment they told me that baby was now head down. Crossing my fingers that it hasn't decided to be breech!!


----------



## Buffyx

I think we just are expected to put up with pains now that we are pregnant. How unfair! 

My lady parts have become really tender and swollen over the past week. It sucks but I don't think there's anything I can do about it. 

I got some good news from my husband. He will be on holidays from work for 1 month starting June 26th. I am soo happy because it means he won't be gone for days at a time! So I only need to get through the next couple of weeks. By the time he goes back to work, I'll be on maternity leave & will be moving back home with him anyway :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

Buffy that's great news! Not long to get through. My lady parts have been quiet swollen for a while.

Went back to sleep and woke up feeling much better than earlier, no idea why I was so dizzy. I still don't feel great today but much better than before though.

La La my mw said that baby can change positions fairly regularly up until fairly near the end so nut to worry too much about position. I've not felt any movement high up but I'll find out I thursday where it is currently sitting.


----------



## LittleLala

Update! 
So I'm writing this from my hospital bed now that they've made DH go home. Baby is fine!!! So that's good. 
The shortness of breath and tightness of my chest got worse and I was vomiting A LOT so eventually we went to the ER. 
Turns out my gallbladder is absolutely loaded with lots of pretty little gallstones. 
They don't want to operate while I'm so pregnant but want me to come in as soon as I feel any pain throughout the remainder of the pregnancy so they have administer pain relief and try to monitor the movement of the stones.

Filled me with lots of
Morphine and another drug and I'm on my third bag of saline drip. Theyve moved me from the ED room to the short stay ED and want me to stay overnight. Hopefully I can leave in the morning after they do more ultrasounds. 

Feeling pretty good now compared to before. 
No idea how I'm going to manage to sleep. Very happy though that the nurse I have in this section is reallllly nice.

I'm taking it as a good sign that they put me in the short stay ED rather than under the surgeons care which was the original plan- less likely to have to go into surgery. Really hoping that it all stays at bay and they can put off operating until baby is born!! 

For some reason dh drove me to a different hospital than where I'm
Giving birth lol but it is better than I thought it would be (Caribbean-
He took me to ipswich rather than the Mater lol we are about halfway between the two but I have no idea why he went this way). 

Anyway hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## SweetPea3200

OMG Lala that's insane! I'm sorry it got that bad for you:( Glad everything is good now and you're doing alright at the hospital. I'm sure the ultrasounds in the morning will be great!

Have you heard if you'll have to have baby a bit earlier now? Like maybe they'll induce you at 37 weeks or something?


----------



## spicyorange

Poor you LaLa. How you feel better soon and they let you go home with no further flare ups. Glad baby is ok.


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks everyone. 
I don't know what will happen, I guess they will tell me in a few hours when I get my next scan? It probably doesn't help that I am not at my birthing hospital lol still
No idea why my dh took me here instead of there. Maybe he has baby brain too? 

A very old lady has just been put into the "room" next to me and she honestly sounds like she is dying. She keeps making these horrible croaking noises. I hope she is okay. I hate hospitals. 

Feeling very lucky to be living in a country where all of this is being paid for... I always read horror stories of Americans leaving hospital with ludicrous bills. At least that's something I don't have to worry about.

Thinking of my dh, I hope he is sleeping and not too worried about me. I want to text him but I don't want to wake him up lol. 

I'm so glad I have this thread to be able to talk to you girls on here :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

Oh no lala!! That's awful. I remember my mum having gallbladder problems and she looked so sick! She ended up having hers out - but she wasn't pregnant! You poor thing. Thinking of you & hoping your husband isn't too worried :hugs:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Eek Lala! I hope everything will be okay. I have gallstones but luckily they haven't played up too much so far. 
Why on earth did he take you to Ipswich!? I thought you were out in the East / Cleveland area - no idea why I thought that. 

Hopefully it's a very short stay and if you have to go back in again - MATER! If you had to go to surgery and then have the baby, you would want to be at the Mater! Even if they had to take you to the adult's hospital, it's right there! Silly men. 

I don't have a date yet, but that's because I left the country at 27 weeks and not back until the end of June. I have like 5 appts the week I get back (thankfully all in one day) so hopefully they will send me for my scan and maybe get a c section date locked down. ARGH. It's getting a bit too real now!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh ladies I am just not feeling it today. It's very hot here and even though I'm sitting in my air conditioned office and I've been drinking a ton of water, I just feel awful:( I've had a head ache all day (which is quite rare for me) and I'm just exhausted and achey all over. At least baby is moving around a lot so that makes me feel a bit better.

Sorry for the rant just needed to vent so DH doesn't have to get an earful of it after work tonight lol.


----------



## spicyorange

My baby has been in the quiet side today, I've probably paid more attention today because I've been at home on the sofa all day though!. 
Been really hot today even though it's not actually hot at all


----------



## Buffyx

That sucks sweetpea. I hope you feel better soon. It's getting cold here. I'm in a scarf and jacket this morning.
I decided to go in to work today even though I'm still coughing quite a bit. Hopefully it's ok once I'm there.

I forgot to tell you girls about my hideous day on Monday! A couple of weeks ago I applied to a temp agency so that when I'm ready to go back to work after the baby, I can just temp until I find permanent work where we are moving. They called me & gave me an interview date - Monday the 8th at 11am. The agency is 1.5 hours away from my house and I also had to use a toll road to get in there ($16!) Not to mention the fact that I'm 29 weeks pregnant and I am sick with this cold. It was a big effort! When I got there, the door was locked and I couldn't get in. So I called their number, which is a 24 hour number and the lady who answered was like "it's a public holiday. No one is in the office today." It was the Queens birthday holiday. I knew it was, but because they are open 24 hours on their phone line, and my confirmation email said 8th of June at 11am, I went without questioning it too much. The lady I spoke to on the phone tried calling around to see if someone was close by the office and could come and meet me, but of course no one could. I seriously just wanted to cry.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh sweet pea I hope you feel better soon. Nothing worse than feeling all hot and yucky. 

Spicy, quiet days suck. But I usually find that the day after, baby is super active and makes up for it :) 

Oh wow Buffy what a terrible day!!! Obviously you would think that the confirmation wouldn've meant that they were confirming THAT DATE. The queens birthday isn't much of a public holiday anyway. Ugh I would've cried so much. 

So anyway, I am stuck here for the next 3 days. Keeping me under a close eye and on IV antibiotics. Ughhh. I have a lot of complications including blood obstructions and it's all pretty worrying. 
I haven't eaten in over 24 hours and still not allowed food. Making me emotional and crying at everything.


----------



## spicyorange

LaLa get well soon :( 

Buffy that sucks, why put a date then not be there! 

Baby hadn't been super active today but def mute than yesterday. Woke up in the night with a really bad pain in my side, it felt like baby's head was actually in my bladder. But moved around a bit and it eased and it was fine this morning. It's the second time I've had it. Cough is still going, in fact today I coughed up a mucus lump of blood. I see the mw tomorrow do I'll mention it. Over all feeling better today, back at work, it's a beautiful summers day and I really wish I was at home on the garden. Second nct class tonight. We've been told to take pillows!


----------



## Buffyx

I'm actually getting a bit of blood from my nose, but my cough is really dry! It is so irritating. 

Lala!! That sounds shocking. I really hope you have some answers & relief soon!!!

Ps squeezed my boobs tonight after reading your comments lol and I had white stuff come out!


----------



## spicyorange

It's so hot!!! I usually love the sun but I'm melting!


----------



## LittleLala

I feel like a prisoner here :( 
Last night I cried myself to sleep. I miss Dh. I don't want to be here.


----------



## spicyorange

:( do you know how long your will have to stay in?


----------



## Buffyx

Oh no :( I'm really feeling for you lala. I'm hoping you get to leave soon!! :hugs:


----------



## LittleLala

No idea, that don't know. 

dh is going to visit in a couple of hours so at least I have that to look forward to.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Aww Lala I'm really sorry:( i hope DH cheers you up when he visits. That sounds absolutely awful! 

I've been in bed most of the day:( super bad headache again and feeling a little nauseous. I'm glad I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. I've been googling preeclampsia and now I'm worried! Oh the paranoia of a FTM. So fun!


----------



## spicyorange

Oh lala and sweetpea hope your both feeling soon :(
Got my mw appointment today and she's going to do blood tests.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh sweet pea I hope you feel better soon. Step awaaaay from dr Google!!!! Hopefully your dr makes you feel a bit more at ease about it all. 

Hope the midwife appointment goes well spicy! 

Oh Buffy your comment about squeezing your boobs made me laugh :haha: 

In a bit better spirits right now... Dh visited for most of the day and made me feel a lot better. We both cried when he left though. 
In lots of pain on/off. The doctors are amazed at my pain threshold, which surprised me.
They've booked the surgery for 3 weeks after my due date and are really hoping everything stays put until then. They were explaining the surgery and stuff, and I will have to have a tube sticking out my side for a little while afterwards to drain bile and stuff out of it. The idea of it really, realllllly grosses me out. It's not what usually routinely happens but will have to with my case apparently. Anyway it does not sound fun, but way better than having to risk the surgery right now. 
I wish they would stop bringing up the fact that it's "potentially life threatening at the moment" because all it does is terrify me. My poor dh started vomiting after meeting with the surgeons today because it's all overwhelming him. 
Getting lots of tests and stuff done next week for baby, an antenatal appointment with specialists, and another ultrasound of baby. Had a ctg tonight though and it made me feel better- my uterus is contracting a bit but not too much, and most importantly baby is sounding very happy. 
I haven't been telling friends or family really about what's happening because it'll just worry them, but my mum has been calling everyone apparently!! I think she's just going into overdrive because she is in Italy right now so she can't see me in person. 

I can't wait to go home and eat foooooood. I just want food!!!! 
And to cuddle my dog. And husband. And watch bad TV. 
I will literally beg them to discharge me tomorrow. Fingers crossed that it works!


----------



## spicyorange

Mw appointment was fine, still bang on measurements, and baby is head down :) atm. Got a prescription for gaviscon for the heartburn. Might as well have it free!

LaLa it sounds horrid, don't they ever feed you? I'm sure they have to tell you all the risks however small, sounds pretty full on but art least you know if your have a high pain threshold your can cope with labour, I assume this doesn't mean your have to have a section? - although maybe they should do it all in one go, get baby out, get stones out...lol.
Sweetpea how did it go at the Dr? How you feeling now?


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh Lala I really hope you get to go home soon! I'm glad they have a plan even if it is a little gross/scary. I bet everything will work out just great!

Spicy gaviscon has worked fairly well for me in the first tri. A lot better than tums!!

I'm feeling a little bit better. Still a light headache and nausea but he prescribed some nasal spray which should reduce my congestion and hopefully stop the head aches! They did mention pre-eclampsia at the appointment but my blood pressure was perfectly normal so they aren't worried about it at all yet! They did say to make sure I mention at my next appointment if I keep getting headaches. Also, GTT results were good! Overall the appointment did make me feel better. My belly is 29cm which is a couple days ahead but that's normal and he said that babe is also head down at the moment. My bladder could definitely tell!

Still feeling the desire to nap all day but it's supposed to be quite a bit cooler tomorrow so hopefully that give me some more energy.

Everyone else doing well? Praying, how are those boys?!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lala now I wish I was at home so I could visit you when your husband couldn't! I hope you get out tomorrow :(


----------



## Buffyx

Lala surely they should let you go home. I mean, if they aren't even doing the surgery for a few more months, and are sending you for tests and things next week, then they should let you go! You'll go back if the pain gets really bad. My mum never had that tube thing. Sounds pretty gross. But you'll be fine :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks everyone. 
Yeh I was nil by mouth since Tuesday in case they needed to do emergency surgery, they put me on clear fluids yesterday so i got some juice and jelly.
They told me this morning that it looks like I might go home today-- I really hope so!
I think that my course of iv antibiotics might finish today and that's why? 
I'm getting another ctg done today which will be nice to listen to baby again.

Dreading my morning needles, they take a long time to administer and really sting. Hopefully it will be my last time to deal with them. 

So good that your appointment made you feel better sweet pea- good blood pressure would make you feel a lot more at ease about the chance of having pre e. 
Oh Caribbean that's so sweet of you haha :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

My blood pressure has gone down at every appointment, it was 120/80 at my booking it's now 110/58 which I thought was quite low but mw said it was fine. 
I'm going away for a night without dh tomorrow, should be fine, it's supposed to be fun! But I'm always nervous about leaving him, I miss him even for one night.

How they do let you home soon lala.

Glad you're feeling reassured sweetpea


----------



## LittleLala

Aw spicy I hope you have fun on your night out. Haha I like that all the girls on here are pretty clingy in terms of missing our DH's. It makes me feel more normal. My friends always tease me because of how lovey dovey I am with dh haha and I miss him all the time.


----------



## Buffyx

They're just jealous :p I think it's a good sign that we still feel like that! 
My hubby comes home today. So happy! :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

I think so, I've been with dh 10yrs this year, married 5yrs, and we are so close. He is as clingy add I am. 
Hikeing the nice weather holds for the weekend but it's not supposed to. On the other hand I don't have many hot weather clothes so maybe it's for the best!


----------



## LittleLala

I'm homeeeee :wohoo:


----------



## spicyorange

Hooray, how you feeling?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yay for Buffy's husband being home and yay for Lala for being home! 

Now we just have to wait for me to be home in 2 weeks and we're all set! hahah

Off to NY for the weekend, as one does :haha: Seems crazy as an Aussie to say we're just popping on over to NYC for a few days, no biggie. 

I am a little worried as I know NY = a lot of walking and I am finding after less than 10 minutes walking I start getting ouchy stabbing pains in my hoohah! It's like it is almost my groin joint (where leg meets body but my inner thigh area where that tendon is) but then it shoots up into my lady bits! Not pleasant! We had a look at a couple of furniture stores here yesterday but I was almost limping back to the car after walking around those :( I don't want people to think I am about to give birth if they see me all pained and slow on the streets of NYC!

I am trying to find a crib here.. nothing other than Kmart and they're kinda flimsy and I am specifically looking for white to match the bedroom decor, but only wood coloured ones so far. I know we can sand it down and paint it white, but we leave in 2 weeks and coming back with a 9 week old so I don't really have the time for that kind of thing!

We also looked at another house for sale which, although don't have the amazing views I would like, the rest of it looks great and has a nice big flat backyard, which is very rare on this rock!! It was a must for me, as in Australia, kids are raised in the backyard! Apparently this place for sale has had the roof lift in a hurricane (oh dear... reality check :nope: ) so we're looking into the costs regarding that and hopefully if it's all good, we will put in an offer!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Lala, so lad you are home! Hope you're feeling great:)

Caribbean, that place sound awesome! I'm all about the back yard also! When DH and I bought our house back in October we totally fell in love with the huge deck and awesome sized yard. Now was basically spend every weekend out in the garden working. It will be perfect when the babe is old enough to be running around.

I'm totally clingy with DH too. He's not nearly as bad as I am but he definitely prefers to be around me. I just love him a lot! Even though he's a lot more high energy than me and that sometimes gets on my nerves, I still always like to be around him.


----------



## Buffyx

Glad you were home in time for the weekend Lala! How's the pain settling down?

I've been having a good weekend with DH being home. He goes back on Tuesday & will be home in Saturday. I have organised a dinner with friends on Tuesday night, and my parents are coming to stay on Wednesday night. So at least I'll have some things planned to keep me busy. Meanwhile I feel like I've gotten HUGE in the past week. Everything is getting so much harder! 7 weeks of work to go. How will I get through it?!


----------



## LittleLala

I hope you enjoy NY Caribbean :) I hope you find the crib you want and you receive good news on the house you're interested in. 

Are you feeling better sweet pea?

Buffy, it's nice that you've had dh for a while. Hopefully you can manage working for your remaining time. 

I am alright. Sore and tired. I have really strong painkillers (oxycodone) which I really don't want to take because it can cause breathing difficulties for baby- despite being reassured by the nurses, doctors, and obstetrician... I'm trying to manage with just paracetamol. 

I have a scan tomorrow afternoon to assess fetal growth, due to my liver functions being too high, all stemming from my cholecystitis that I'm dealing with. I don't know how high liver functioning can cause problems with fetal growth, but I know they've booked in a few scans to continue to assess baby. 

Dh has been so good and trying to look after me really well since coming home. Talking with the surgeons really scared him, and now he won't let me do anything. 
I'll be in and out of hospital now on IV antibiotics to ensure that my gallbladder doesn't rupture while baby is still cooking. But eh, what can I do about it? At least now I know what's happening (well mostly) and the doctors can keep on top of it all! I have really horrible stinging needles that I need daily to thin my blood too (I think it's because of the blood obstructions that the stones have caused?) and I hate them!!

I'm trying to feel more positive about things though! Im just so happy that baby is moving normally and kicking a lot (even when it does kick my gallbladder and make me vomit from the pain haha). 

We are going to buy carpet for our nursery tomorrow :) so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## spicyorange

Sounds horrid lala, are your in bed rest until it comes now?
I'm getting much more tired, my mum is coming to paint the nursery scene this week which will be nice. Five weeks, a weeks holiday then the weeks until I finish work, I don't know how I'll manage but I just will have to!


----------



## LittleLala

I'm taking it easy but not staying on bed rest. I'll go crazy!! Haha 

What colour are your painting the nursery spicy? It's so exciting. Super nice of your mum to do it for you. 

We ordered the carpet for the nursery today and it's getting installed tomorrow. Very excited because then we can finalllllly put the furniture in there!!!

We had a scan today and baby is measuring on track (yaaaaaay!!!). It was so nice. The sonographer also showed us a nice picture of baby's little face and hand... I died when I saw it's nose and lips... So in love it is ridiculous.


----------



## spicyorange

It's yellow already but mum is painting Winnie the pooh characters, a big tree in one corner with pooh and piglet floating up to honey and then other characters around the room.my mum is really artistic (I'm not at!!) So I'm expecting it will look fab when she is done.
We have no furniture for the baby's room yet except a bookcase! We bought our snuzpod yesterday but have to wait for it to be delivered and that will be in our room anyway. Need to get a cot and drawers/changer but furniture is so expensive!


----------



## LittleLala

Lol well when I say our furniture I mean cot and a change table. Our nursery is soooooo small, like seriously it's tinnnnny!!! That's really all that will fit. There's a built in robe that all it's clothes will go in. 
We bought both the cot and the change table second hand at bargain prices and they are exactly what I wanted. 
I can't wait to see everything put together. 

Winnie the Pooh theme sounds super cute. You must take pics!!!


----------



## spicyorange

I need a changing unit with drawers for it's clothes, our room isn't very big so I don't want much but have nothing yet except a bookcase! They are just so expensive and I've been looking second hand but but seen anything


----------



## Buffyx

I'm jealous of all this nursery talk! I'm not even sure when my baby will get her own nursery. We will be living with the in laws until our house sells and we buy. I want to organise a nursery sooo bad! All we will have to start with is her clothes, a bassinet & if there is room where we are staying we will bring her change table (got one at the baby shower - otherwise I wasn't going to bother).


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hey ladies! Lala you sound in much better spirits now that you're home! Sorry you have to deal with all the pain and stress:(

I've been feeling okay. Kind of just late pregnancy aches, pains, and heartburn. All normal i think! I just got out of the shower and there were a couple of tiny spots of blood when i wiped after I peed:( DH said it's probably no big deal and we should just see if it gets worse. I just don't know what it could be. It definitely wasn't mixed in with mucous or anything. Anyways I'm just resting for now. My bump has been really sore today


----------



## LittleLala

Aw I know it sucks Buffy, but at least the nursery is pointless for the first few months anyway! So you have plenty of time until you actually need one :flower:

Oh no sweetpea I hope you're okay!! Maybe call the antenatal ward for reassurance if you don't want to go in? And they will tell you if you should go in or not xx


----------



## Buffyx

My midwife said to call if I get ANY blood coming from the vagina. That's what I would be doing!


----------



## spicyorange

Sweetpea I think I'd be getting checked out just to be in the safe side, probably nothing at all but like Buffy said worth phoning the midwife. 
I've got my nhs antenatal class today, I'm not expecting much


----------



## Buffyx

Let us know how you are getting on sweetpea! Hoping spotting has stopped for you. 

Hope your class went ok spicy. I'm kind of looking forward to mine, and honestly just hoping I make it to the date (August 1st) without going in to labour early :haha:

I have 2 midwife appointments next week. One at the hospital near where I live now, and then I have a booking in appointment at the hospital back home. They suggested I keep my appointments at both hospitals because I technically could give birth at either, although hoping for the hospital back home where I have the booking in appointment next week.

Side note: I just got back from my neighbours house. They had me and another friend over for dinner. My neighbour has an almost 5 year old son. Every time I go over there, or he comes over to our house, he tells me he hates me, he pretends to shoot me with fake guns, and pretends to hit and punch me. He does it ALL the time. Every time I see him. I go to a lot of effort to be nice to him, by buying him birthday, Christmas & Easter gifts, as well as making sure our Nintendo is set up for when he comes to our place. And then he treats me like that?! I get that he's only a kid, but why are my neighbours letting him do it?! I'd be so embarrassed if my child did that to someone. If I was a kid, my parents would have killed me for talking to an adult (or child!) that way. Just really got to me tonight - probably because DH left this morning. And I'm hormonal. This is the first day out of 5 that I haven't cried. But as soon as I walked in the door at their place tonight he said "I just really hate you!" Like, I hadn't even said hi to his dad yet and he yelled that out across the room. I'm right to be annoyed/hurt by his behaviour, right?!


----------



## spicyorange

Buffy That child's needs some discipline! No way would my child be allowed to speak to anyone that way it's just rude.

My class was a but rubbish, so glad I paid for the nct ones. I'll keep going because work pay me to go but there was way too many people there - about 15 pregant women plus most people had a partner or friend. It was like the same info as nct but much less detail and zero chance to get to know anyone. Don't think dh will come again as he had to take time off for it.


----------



## LittleLala

OMG Buffy that is sooooo not okay!!! Seriously I would die if my child acted like that. There is zero chance my parents would let me speak that way to anyone when I was little, and I can say very surely that I will never let my child act that way! Those parents should be really ashamed. Do they seem embarrassed at all??

Wow spicy that sounds a bit rubbish. It's good you have the paid ones!


----------



## spicyorange

I'm working from home today, is so hard not to be totally distracted though.


----------



## spicyorange

Anyone's belly button popped out yet? Mines still in but I don't think it's going to be long as my belly button gets shallower every day


----------



## Buffyx

Spicy- for the longest time I was sure my belly button was going to stay in. Mine also seems to be getting shallower. I realllllly didn't want to have it pop out. I have this irrational fear of belly buttons, particularly outies!! 

Lala - they sometimes tell him off, but it's definitely not enough to stop him from doing it. My neighbour says he's just doing it to show off because he likes me. But pretty sure he's just a little turd!! My husband is always like "he's just a kid.." But I don't think it's good enough.


----------



## spicyorange

No I don't think that's acceptable, he might be "just a kid" now but he will grow up to be a rude adult. I would stop testing him so well and maybe even say to him, "it's very unkind to say things like that, how would you feel if I said I hated you?" And see what he says. There is no age where behalf like that is ok. I would have been in serious trouble and so will my child! I hate ungrateful children. 
My mum is here to start painting tomorrow. Hope it goes well!
I think an outie belly button is inevitable.
I booked our bump photoshoot for 11th July so hopefully my bump still looks nice then- innie or outie


----------



## Buffyx

We aren't doing photos. In fact, I'm doing everything in my power to avoid them - unless I take them myself for FB/Instagram, and usually I've had to take 10 before I'm happy with it. My face is getting so fat. I hate it!

I'm going to my neighbours house again on the weekend and I will see how he acts towards me. I have taken to ignoring him, but maybe I'll say something next time.


----------



## LittleLala

I love looking at other people's maternity photos but would haaaate looking at my own haha so we aren't doing them either. 

Was at the hospital today and my levels they were concerned about have gone from high to higher and so now I need to go to the hospital every 3-4 days. Hopefully they get better ASAP! I hate going to the stupid hospitaaaaaal but super happy that they're not making me stay in the ward right now so at least there's a bright side. 

Is anyone else's baby getting hiccups a lot now? It's so stinkin cute :)


----------



## Buffyx

I think the photos can be pretty tacky if not done right. I've seen some that make me cringe!! But some can definitely be cute :flower:

Lala that sucks, but at least you're looking on the bright side: that you don't have to stay there!

I don't think my baby has had hiccups. I'm not sure though. Definitely feeling a lot of big movements now rather than kicking and punching (although still getting that too.)


----------



## LittleLala

Oh yes there's some hilariously bad ones that I've seen haha. My favourite bad ones nearly always involve the bump being painted to resemble something else like basketballs etc :haha: But I have seen some really beautiful ones too :)


----------



## spicyorange

We will be going for something simple (no paint!) Like Dh kissing my bump, it's a two part "bump and baby" shoot so we get newborn pics in the first couple of weeks. I actually like my pregnant shape, I didn't like my body before but I quiet like it now lol.
Mine gets hiccups all the time, I find them quite uncomfortable to feel baby jerking away. Was done huge movement last night when Dh was rubbing my tummy


----------



## LittleLala

I wonder how all of the other girlies who haven't posted in a while are doing? :wave:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Haha I love my body shape now!! Before I was just fat, now I am 'pregnant' :D I can wear clingy dresses because now they cling to my bump, not my fat rolls :haha: :haha: 

OMG Buffy I would want to strangle that kid. I would absolutely say something to him and also the parents about how it's really getting old that he treats you like shit every time you see him. Also don't set up your Nintendo when he comes over because he needs to actually be nice to get that privilege and talking to you like that is not being nice. I am sure he will say he hates you more, but at least he actually gets a consequence for his actions. I would DIE if my daughter ever spoke to anyone like that, adult or child! She used to think the word 'stupid' was a curse word because I always told her not to use it towards someone else lol my sweet innocent child. Now she's almost 15 and is the most polite, sweet natured girl I have ever met (biased maybe but everyone says so!) 

Ready for my selfish whining vent this week?
I am a bit :shrug: because only FIVE people out of 40 have bought stuff from the registry! I am worried they will all show up with things I have no use for (like clothes!!!), and then we will have to buy all the remaining things on the registry that we do actually need :( We've already had to buy some of it as I need it to take back to Australia with us next week but no one was buying anything so we had to get it ourselves. I really don't want to sound 'entitled' or greedy or anything like that (and I am sure I am coming across that way... :nope: ) I just know people always buy stuff for baby showers, but what if 35 people get me stuff we don't need? It will be a complete waste of money on their part, and then it will be hundreds of extra $$$ for us to spend to get the stuff we actually do need! I have pretty much everything that isn't on the baby registry. I know they might see it on the registry and then find the same thing on the island, but the reason I got an amazon registry is because a lot of the stuff isn't available on the island and I was told registries are what Americans do. I have never had a registry before I was married so this is all new to me. We don't really do them in Australia and I was a bit apprehensive but now I am just disappointed I spent hours finding what we needed, that would also ship to the USVI, and it was mostly a waste of time.


----------



## spicyorange

Maybe people haven't bought stuff yet? I usually leave these things until last minute. Also some people are anti-Amazon so they might have bought off the list without taking it off the list iykwim. Just be grateful that people buy something, I guess it's different here but baby showers are still kind of frowned on for being "give me stuff" parties so a list would definitely not be taken well but I know in other places they are common like wedding lists. People might have different views about it.I guess just be grateful with the fact kettle peop bought stuff, you can always take things back to the shop!

My gran has bought us a baby gro that says "little brother" on it. I don't think she realises! Fortunately it's from m&s so I can take it back. I won't say anything heady thank her for being kind. I've also been given some heirloom items that are pretty horrid (and a bit grubby looking after being passed down for many years) but I'll put baby in it for a photo and then put them back in a box!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Spicy - that's the problem - I would never have done a 'BUY ME STUFF!!!' list if everyone didn't keep asking for a baby registry link... but that's apparently the done thing here so I did it. The problem is... as we're in the US Virgin Islands, everything takes 1 - 2 weeks to ship here, but my baby shower is on Saturday. So the hosts are talking about the whole party schedule and including a whole 'gift opening segment' but I am not sure it's necessary for the party. I can't be like "yay sit down and open presents!" And then not open any  I didn't ask for the registry at all! It does seem greedy to me, but when in Rome... but now I did everything asked of me and am worried people will be wasting their money as I won't need much at all that isn't on that registry list.

I am happy enough to buy things for ourselves - which is basically what I did, which is why I have enough clothes to sink a ship lol... but I was told to stop buying stuff because I need to leave it for the registry! So I did... and now we won't have it. I would rather have not asked for anything and then bought it ourselves. Asking for things makes me feel terrible and greedy.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi Ladies! I am doing well. I ended up at the maternity ward Monday night just to check on everything. All was good but it took forever so I spent most of yesterday sleeping! 

Buffy, I would absolutely hate to deal with a child like that. I think saying something simple like "that's not very kind, words like that can hurt people's feelings" might work. Probably worth a shot! 

Caribbean, baby registries are super common in Canada so don't feel bad for having one! It's super helpful for anyone who's not a parent and has no idea what to buy. That being said, hopefully if people bought you a bunch of things you don't need, they included gift receipts. If not, maybe you could resell it to get some money for the rest of the stuff you need! Definitely annoying since you were pressured into having a registry in the first place! 

As for pictures, my SIL is a photographer and we did some lovely silhouette photos! I can post a couple for you ladies when I get home. I did end up using a free online photoshop to help out my double chin situation but other then that, I'm super happy with them! They were really simple and didn't make me cringe.


----------



## spicyorange

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Spicy - that's the problem - I would never have done a 'BUY ME STUFF!!!' list if everyone didn't keep asking for a baby registry link... but that's apparently the done thing here so I did it. The problem is... as we're in the US Virgin Islands, everything takes 1 - 2 weeks to ship here, but my baby shower is on Saturday. So the hosts are talking about the whole party schedule and including a whole 'gift opening segment' but I am not sure it's necessary for the party. I can't be like "yay sit down and open presents!" And then not open any  I didn't ask for the registry at all! It does seem greedy to me, but when in Rome... but now I did everything asked of me and am worried people will be wasting their money as I won't need much at all that isn't on that registry list.
> 
> I am happy enough to buy things for ourselves - which is basically what I did, which is why I have enough clothes to sink a ship lol... but I was told to stop buying stuff because I need to leave it for the registry! So I did... and now we won't have it. I would rather have not asked for anything and then bought it ourselves. Asking for things makes me feel terrible and greedy.

Ah ok makes more sense now. Hmmmm tricky one guess you'll just have to wait and see what your get then buy what you don't get but it's weird to ask for a list then not use it!!


----------



## LittleLala

Oh sweet pea I'm glad you got checked out!!! Any bleeding is pretty scary! 

Oh caribbeannnnnnn that suckssssssss. I totally get what you mean about the whole situation. I feel frustrated for you. I know that you would never do a registry in Aus, but when told to do it, only for it not to be used is annoying. I don't read it as you being selfish or anything, it just kind of sounds like a mess. And frustrating purely because it's not something you would usually do anyway!


----------



## Buffyx

I agree with the others, Caribbean. That is just strange! And kind of awkward for you.

I had my parents come and stay last night. They took me out for dinner which was nice. But, my Mum is a smoker. Although she does it outside, I can smell it EVERYWHERE. My dad came on a walk with me this morning to walk the dogs, and he was saying that we should come and live with them rather than my in laws when we are in between houses. I could not handle living in a house that smelled like that, and neither could my husband. And to have a baby in that environment? Don't think so. I didn't tell him that, because they get really funny about it. Like, I was sitting outside at my parents house a few weeks ago, and my Mum sat right across from me with a cigarette and it started blowing towards me. Whether I'm pregnant or not, I think that's rude! And when I asked her not to, she got all offended. So yeah. When I left for work this morning, they left for home. I bet my house will stink from being shut up all day :(


----------



## SweetPea3200

Urgh Buffy that's the worst! Mind you, lots of people in our families smoke including our moms but I've never noticed the smell. If I did it would drive me crazy! Hope your parents will be understanding about it when baby is around


----------



## Buffyx

How do you not notice it?! It's so bad!! If she smokes near my baby I'll flip my lid! My mum is the only person in either of our families who smokes.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh I can't imagine how much I would hate that Buffy. We have new neighbours and one of them smokes (only like a couple at nighttime too) and just that smell wafting in from outside drives me crazy. He smokes outside next to the fence which is near my living room window. I would never say anything coz he is a really nice guy and he can do whatever he wants on his own property but it makes me feel sick! I never really had a problem with the smell of smoke before I was pregnant but now I guess I'm just sensitive to it. 
Having the smell in your home must suck :( it's so hard to get rid of!!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hmm i don't know. Maybe just because I grew up with it? I've also smoked a bit since being a teenager so I think that might desensitize me. Not sure! 

On another note, do you think we should change the name of our thread? I'm really hoping to keep chatting with you ladies even after all the babes are born. Then we can share stories about motherhood!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Also here's one of our silhouette bump pics:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150617_203054.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LittleLala

We can't change the name unless the person who started the thread does it. But that's okay, I'll keep posting here despite whatever it is titled lol. 

Such a cute pic <3


----------



## Buffyx

Oh sweetpea that photo is amazing!! I love it!! 

My parents smoked all my life too and I lived with them for 25 years. They used to smoke in the car when we were kids, and in the house and everything. My Dad quit about 6 months ago. Still can't stand it. Never smoked myself, so maybe that's it?!


----------



## spicyorange

I can't even stand during next to a smoker on the bus, I've always hated the smell, I used to tolerate before the smoking ban in pubs but now I find it awful even before I was pregnant. I'd be really annoyed if someone lit up I my house. 

The nursery is coming along well, mom got quiet a lot done yesterday.


----------



## Buffyx

It's not in my house. She does it outside, but all her stuff smells. And her clothes. And just..everything! Ugh.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I am an ex smoker but even when I smoked, I hated the smell of stale smoke on people. My friend smoked throughout her entire pregnancies... I even think she smoked more when she was pregnant than when she wasn't! The trouble is, her new little baby has had ear infection problems and she blames the cesarean birth, but I did some research and being around secondhand smoke can cause the ear blockages that he has too. She doesn't smoke inside her house, but I can smell it everywhere and her clothes REEK of it. The baby doesn't get a break either, because the dad, grandma, granddad, and oldest sister all smoke, and they're the ones holding him 99% of the time. She will definitely want cuddles with my baby when she's born, but how do I ask her to change her shirt into something smoke free and not smoke until AFTER she's held my baby?? :( Sounds insulting and offensive, but I don't want my baby inhaling her stale smoke!


----------



## spicyorange

Second hand smoke remains harmful for about 20 minutes after a smoker has a cigarette, maybe you could not let them cuddle within that timeframe. (Use feeding as an excuse if you need to?)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

She still reeks of smoke though!


----------



## SweetPea3200

That's just awful! Lol reading all of your posts makes me feel like I just have a terrible sense of smell! I'm actually kind of grateful that I can't smell the gross stale smoke everywhere. My mom and mother-in-law smoke but we all live in the same town so I doubt they would do it at my house when there's just there for some baby cuddles. When my sister visits, my mom is always really good about washing her hands and everything before playing with the babes.

I'm not gonna lie, I totally thought that one of you ladies started this thread! That's okay though, we'll just keep posting forever. They already moved us over to pregnancy group discussions. I'm sure they'll move us again once they realize that all of our babies have been born! 

Hope everyone has a fabulous weekend) DH is away fishing so I'll just be baking up a storm and getting a little R&R. I probably should get so exercise but that doesn't sound fun! My SIL offered me her pregnancy yoga DVD, has anyone tried something like that?


----------



## spicyorange

Had anyone else not had Braxton hicks yet? At my nhs class the midwife said have you all had them yeah? And everyone nodded apart from one other person who was like me quietly like erm no??!
Is it normal not to have them?


----------



## Buffyx

I've got had BH either Spicy. I wouldn't worry!

Caribbean - that's what I'm worried about. The SMELL on my baby if they ever look after her or anything. Smokers honestly just do not see the non-smokers point of view. They can't understand why we hate it so much! I can just see my Mums reaction if I asked her not to hold the baby until after 20 minutes of her having a cigarette: "well don't visit then!" "Well I won't look after her!" Etc etc she will act like I'm in the wrong..because she DOESNT GET IT!! She's smoked since she was 14. She smoked while pregnant with my sister & I, and she honestly doesn't even know her house smells or anything.

Bundle4me started this thread :flower: No idea where she got to.


----------



## spicyorange

Bundle4me is active still on this site so we could pm her and ask her top change the name ?


----------



## SweetPea3200

Spicy I've had BH since like 20 weeks and I really do not enjoy them! I've heard it's totally normal for some women to not feel them at all or just start feeling them at the end. Definitely no worries :)


----------



## LittleLala

I've had BH but haven't noticed them until they've told me it's happening while doing ctgs on bubs in the hospital. Mine aren't intense at all, some women's must get really bad because I can't even feel mine lol. 

Went to the hospital yesterday, spent half the day there. My levels haven't gotten lower but they haven't gotten much higher so at least that's good. I go again on Tuesday, and will continue to go every 3-4 days for monitoring. It suckssssss. But bubs is really dealing well with everything so that's the most important thing :)

I was talking to DH about how we need to go to the cinemas a few more times before baby arrives because I really enjoy the movies but will feel really uncomfortable with a baby there (even in the babes in arms sessions). He suggested that we can go to the drive in movies when baby arrives! What a great idea. I've never been before but there is one not too far away and it is cheap too! Haha. 

Anything that you girls enjoy doing that might have to come to a stop when baby arrives that you are fitting in now?


----------



## Buffyx

We actually went to the movies last night, Lala. We saw Jurassic world. I did say to DH that we should do a few more things like that, but I'm so uncomfortable now (my back was KILLING ME) and also money is kind of tight with the impending arrival! Especially when I finish up work before maternity leave kicks in. The drive in is amazing. We have one back home where we are moving to, and we have said we would do the same thing once the baby arrives. We actually prefer it to the normal cinemas, but where we have been living, there isn't one anywhere near us.

Sucks that you have to go to hospital so often, but at least you get to constantly check up on baby and know that everything's going alright in there.

My neighbour has let me borrow their massage chair. I've been eating all my meals in it at the dinner table and it feels soo good on my back. No idea how I'm going to get through the next 6 weeks of work with my back hurting so much. On weekends and at night I can deal with it, but at work it's hard.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh no Buffy, how much longer do you have to work? 
Can you get like a support belt or something? 
My back was really sore yesterday but only for like 3 hours... I can't imagine it being sore all the time!!


----------



## Buffyx

I feel like because I've only got 6 weeks left of work, I don't really want to spend the money on stuff like that lol. I know, I know - I'm tight ;) 
I usually do 9-6.30 on a Thursday which is my longest day, but I've swapped with another girl, and now I'm only going to be working until 5.30 on Thursdays. Fridays are also one of my hardest days because I start at 7.45am and finish at 4.45pm..but from 2-4.45 I'm there alone cleaning - taking all the bins out, dusting, vacuuming, cleaning all the sinks, cleaning both dental surgeries, cleaning toilets, etc. I find that's becoming very difficult and exhausting. 

When are you finishing up?


----------



## LittleLala

I finish on July 10. I am considering whether I should stay like a week longer though, because it really is an easy job and half the time my boss just gets me to sit down anyway. I am so lucky to work with women who have all been pregnant and take sympathy on me :haha: 
Aw you poor thing cleaning, that just sounds so exhausting. 

I'm tight with money too lol so I totally understand what you mean. But if it becomes really bad you need to look after yourself :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

I wish I could finish earlier! I finish July 31st. I think as long as I take baths and get rubs from DH then I'll get through.

I think I have been getting Braxton Hicks today!! How funny after we have just been talking about it. I've actually been feeling kind of off all day - a bit nauseous, tired, and some slight period feeling cramping (only very slight!) and now I've been getting these cramp feeling things in my stomach that make my stomach tense up. But it doesn't hurt. So I'm not sure if it is BH, but I think it might be?!


----------



## LittleLala

Definitely sounds like BH! :)


----------



## spicyorange

I'm working until 15th August; 38 weeks. I have an office job so it's not too bad but I am finding it harder to drag myself in every day.
Been to try and but furniture today but what we wanted was out off stock :( 
I'll get nursery pics uploaded soon.


----------



## Buffyx

If I could just do a desk job my life would definitely be easier! It's all coming to an end soon, and I really hate to complain..


----------



## LittleLala

Such a bummer spicy! 
Can't wait to see pics of your nursery painting!!


----------



## spicyorange

There's a link to my dropbox pictures in my journal now. Some of the pictures it's not 100% finished.


----------



## LittleLala

Looks great spicy :)


----------



## SweetPea3200

Spicy I'm working until August 14th also so I know how you feel! I'm so sick of it and just can't wait to be done:) 

Hope everything is going well with you Lala!

This weekend DH was away and I felt soooooo busy but I'm pretty sure I got basically nothing done. I did buy a crib mattress and sew a set of super hero crib sheets though. That was fun! Babe's been very active which is nice because I know as it gets a bit more cramped in there, he/she won't have as much room to roll around.


----------



## spicyorange

I know what you mean sweetpea, my baby is definitely head down and my lungs are starting to feel the strain a bit. Feeling lots more general movements and the odd sharp elbow pointing out.My backside is getting really sore from sorting all day, I have a cushion thing that's a buy like sitting on a physioball so I don't sit to still but my bum still feels sore and numb, I have to keep standing up or going for a walk


----------



## Buffyx

Looks really good spicy! I also like your bassinet :thumbup:


----------



## spicyorange

Thanks, it's a bedside snuzpod.


----------



## Buffyx

Midwife appointment this morning. Blood pressure was 140/90 so I'm borrowing my dads machine on the weekend to monitor it. If I get a high reading like that again I have to call the midwife. No other signs of pre eclampsia though, which is good. 

How's everyone else going?


----------



## LittleLala

Oh Buffy I hope it goes down a bit. Luckily it's your only symptom though :flower:

Im still making frequent visits to the hospital, my levels are still high and they are continuing to monitor me. Went in yesterday, going again on Friday. It sucks but at least I know baby is doing alright. 

We had our first proper antenatal class last night. It was okay, but a but boring. Hopefully I learn more at the other classes. 

DH is going on his annual weekly camping trip with his dad on Saturday. I am going to really miss him :(

When I walk around, I can reaaaally feel my cervix. It's not really a pain, more so just really uncomfortable, like I need to squeeze my legs together so it doesn't fall out haha. Is anyone else feeling this? I haven't mentioned it because I don't want an internal examination if I can avoid it. I think it's just because baby is sitting reaaallllly low and putting a lot of weight on it. I was told yesterday at the hospital that "baby is well and truly head down" so maybe it is just getting it's head into position?


----------



## spicyorange

Sounds like it's encouraging you to practice you pelvic floor exercises at least! I've not had that but every time I stand up baby head buts my bladder and I have to pee


----------



## Buffyx

I got told that around 35 weeks your babies head should be fully down there! But I'm sure it can happen earlier or later too. She said my baby is head down but not fully down in the pelvis bit yet. I'm already uncomfortable to walk, so I can't imagine how I'll be in a few weeks time!!


----------



## Buffyx

Also just got back from my neighbours house. Her son came right up to me and pointed a "finger gun" at my head and pretended to shoot me. His mum finallyyyyy told him off! And then for the rest of the night he was super friendly & wanting to sit on my knee etc. Hopefully he has learned his lesson..


----------



## LittleLala

So good that your neighbour finally told him off!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh Buffy I'm glad to hear it!!!

My babe is right head down sometimes and other times it floats back up a bit. I can definitely tell the difference! To me it feels like a pulled a muscle in my groin and there's a lot of pressure in the front and back:( Not looking forward to having to walk around with that feeling all day over the next few weeks! 

I had an internal exam when I went in with that spotting and it really wasn't so bad! Yeah it was a little uncomfortable but I've been known to be extra sensitive up there. 

DH and I went to a movie last night (which was great) then I has a shower as soon as I got home and I looked down and notice my ankles were crazy swollen!!! I don't know why but it totally upset me:( Luckily they are back to normal this morning


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yowsers.... look at this belly!

https://oi60.tinypic.com/34jdslj.jpg


----------



## SweetPea3200

You look awesome! I love it:) I'm definitely about that same size and three weeks less preggers than you lol


----------



## LittleLala

Aw sweetpea at least the swelling has gone down :) what movie did you see? I am blessed with kankles in regular life haha, as well as tree trunk legs. I am reallllly hoping that baby gets my husband's legs, and my nose :haha: haha seriously! We are both really hoping for those outcomes. He has not mentioned my legs because he is too nice, but we have both talked about the nose thing lol. It's not really his nose, as it's okay- but it's his dad's nose. All of his uncles have it and of his cousins have it too and it's just not nice. And if they do get it, I really hope that it is on a boy and not on a girl because boys tend to pull it off a bit better. Hahaha I sound so horrible. I just don't want my poor baby to get teased!

Wow Caribbean you look amazing!!! Seriously beautiful! 
My bump is smaller than that as baby is tilted apparently. I used to get really sad about my small bump, but now Im alright with it. I can't imagine how much more uncomfortable I would be, because I'm already feeling reaaaallly really pregnant lol. 

Alllllll night I was getting up to peeeeeee and it was so exhausting. Just rolling over in bed feels like a mammoth task! It's like all of a sudden, I feel super pregnant out of nowhere. Despite my health problems I have realllly enjoyed being pregnant and kept telling my husband that I wanted to be pregnant for forever Lol. Now, I'm starting to understand why people end up saying "get this baby out of me". It's going to get so much bigger and soon I will feel the same way I'm sure :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my god lala that is so funny because we have had the exact same conversation about the nose and legs! My mums side of the family have really thick legs (even my super skinny sister has them!) But my husband has a way bigger nose than me. I actually am quite fond of my nose, so we are hoping that she gets mine - especially since she's a girl! There is a slight catch however, because my dads side have long skinny noses, so she has to get my mums sides nose!! Lol I'm 5'9 and DH is 6'3 so we are also hoping she's not gigantic because it's not that cute on a girl :haha:


----------



## LittleLala

Haha! yay I don't feel so bad now :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

I'm hoping it's gets the postman ears because me and dh have sticky outy ears to different extents! Might need to put a headband on the poor wee thing to pin them if it's really bad, I don't want it to get bullied.
I'm enjoying being pregnant but the tiredness from first tri is rapidly returning, fell asleep on the bus home last night, then in front of tv then went to bed at 10.30 which is really early for me. On the plus side I only woke up to pee once.


----------



## Buffyx

What I would give to only wake up once to pee! I wake up every hour to pee from about 10-1 and then I usually sleep pretty well til 5 and then I have to pee again. Then my sleep is kinda crappy from then. 

I hear you on the tiredness! I have also been having some nausea creeping back too which totally sucks.

DH is home tonight (and he just called to see if I wanted ice cream. Where has he been for the past 31 weeks?! Clearly I want ice cream haha) and he is home for 4 whole weeks!! No cooking or cleaning or anything for me! Then by the time he goes back I'll basically be on maternity leave so I'll be able to go home with him! :) So excited to have him back. And it's also his birthday tomorrow, so good timing for him to be on holidays :flower: I've got him some gifts, and I baked some cookies (his all time fave food) and we will either go out for lunch or dinner tomorrow..but I'm leaning towards lunch since dinner time = bed time these days :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

Haha, I have to keep on top of this tiredness, in three weeks we will be looking after 55 11-18 year olds at a youth camp, there are other leaders but we are responsible for all the boys.I love it but I won't get much sleep and I'll be busy all day.


----------



## LittleLala

At about 20 weeks, I was getting up to pee a lot during the night, but then I was successfully only waking up 1-2 times a night... Until like 3 days ago. Now it's just all the friggen time. It wouldn't be so bad but getting up out of bed is so exhausting when there's a baby in your tummy!!! 

So great to hear about your dh Buffy, I bet you will love having him there for so long! Funny, I baked my dh cookies last night to have today. I haven't baked I a while since being pregnant really (I used to bake a lot when I was studying as a distraction from uni work haha) and when he woke up he got all excited when he walked into the kitchen and saw the big plate of cookies I made for him. It was so funny, men are such kids!!

Wow spicy... Just reading that made me feel exhausted for you. Seriously, I could not do that right now haha. Good on you!


----------



## spicyorange

My only real issue at the moment is sitting at work. It's killing my butt and my back but I have someone from health and safety coming to assess me and hopefully give me things to make me more comfortable for the remaining time. At the moment I have to keep standing up at my desk to get comfortable


----------



## Buffyx

Because I'm struggling with my back too, my midwife said she can refer me to a physio clinic they have there. Seriously considering taking her up on the offer. It's 4.43am right now and my back is killing me :(

Lala - tell me about it! I never realised how low to the ground my bed was until i fell pregnant!! Getting out of it is a nightmare.


----------



## SweetPea3200

OMG you ladies are so funny! Dh and I were just laying in bed last night talking about who's what we hope the baby gets. It totally depends on the gender because I am super feminine and DH is super masculine. Even the women in his family are a bit larger and less feminine than in my family and my dad is a pretty small guy. 

I honestly get up to pee so many times in the night. Babe's position is just killing me lately. My urge to pee goes from 0 to 100 in 2 seconds flat. When I have to go, it's almost painful how badly I have to go:(

Unfortunately, the swelling seems to be hanging around. Even with a desk job, my ankles are already swollen today and it's only 1:30pm. I wake up every morning with beautiful ankles and then they get swollen and awful. I actually find it super embarrassing, I don't know why! It's pretty common around here. My MIL says she gets swollen ankles every summer, and clearly she's not pregnant lol! 

Anyways, another doctors appointment this afternoon so I will mention the swollen ankles. I would be all for support hose if it wasn't so darn hot here!


----------



## spicyorange

Well chime to Scotland because it's not hot here, but even slightly! It's wet and our grading even kicked I this morning, spent look like we are getting summer again this year :(
On the plus side last night I slept from 11-6.45 without getting up once!! Probably means I'm dehydrated but for a good night's sleep it was ace!
Tgi Friday! One week closer to finishing work.


----------



## Buffyx

I know! I've now got 5 weeks left of work. Far too excited.

It's winter here which is probably a good thing because I reckon i would be a sweller.


----------



## SweetPea3200

I'm so jealous of you ladies with the cooler weather! I would definitely take rain over this heat. This weekend is a crazy heat wave starting with 35 degrees today, 38 Saturday and 39 Sunday. Unbearable or what?!

Spicy I'm totally counting down the weeks/days until work is done also! I know we have about the same amount of time left. I believe I have 8 weeks left after today! DH and I are celebrating Canada day on July 1st and taking the 2nd and 3rd off also so we can camp out at one of the coldest lakes. I'm so looking forward to it! That means I only have to work two days next week. Can't wait!

Also my doc seemed kind of concerned about the swelling just because I'm only 30 weeks, it's just gonna get hotter, and my job doesn't allow me to move around too much. He's now decided to check my urine at each appointment for proteins to make sure I don't have Pre-E. On one hand, that would be totally scary, but on the other hand, I would get to leave work earlier! I don't know much about Pre-E though so I'll probably do some research:)

Hope everyone else is doing well and looking forward to a lovely weekend!


----------



## Buffyx

You definitely don't want pre-E. It can be deadly to both mum and baby I'm pretty sure. Someone in the FB group is in hospital now starting the labour process at 33 weeks because she has it. My mum had it with me and was on bed rest from 26 weeks. No fun! I get my urine checked at every appointment anyway. They check for UTI, protein and sugars. Hopefully your swelling is from the heat and not pre-E.

I have my booking in appointment back home today. I have really liked the hospital I've been going to here, so hopefully the one back home is just as good.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Speaking of weather... I am now back home and in WINTER! Yes! :wohoo: It was cold this morning at the airport, about 15 degrees (c) and I had a big smile on my face! I got cold enough when I got home I had a nice long hot shower and put on winter pj's and slippers. Best feeling ever! Now to get over this horrible jetlag and my house is still not unpacked so I have a lot of things to do... I just don't want to do them!


----------



## spicyorange

Hahaha :haha: 15c is winter! That like our summer! It reached the dizzy highs of 19c yesterday and we were thinking of cracking out the bbq!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

hahah Yeah us Queenslanders think anything under 20 is cold. It has snowed in our state before and can easily get to below zero overnight but we still rug up during our 15 degree days too!


----------



## spicyorange

I've had a lovely day hanging out with one of my bestest friends who lives really far away and lady bought we had other friends round for dinner (although I missed out on the tequila drinking!) . It's been such a nice weekend although this baby is getting well pointy! I'm trying to work out which way round he is because I get loads of pokes really far over to my right side but then things and pushes up top and sometimes on the left, it feels like I'm giving birth to an octopus! I guess he must be folded around!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh wow, what I wouldn't give for 15C, it was 40C here yesterday. DH and I are going camping on Canada Day and a couple days after to get out of the heat! I am so looking forward to relaxing and having nothing to do but swim in the nice cool water! 

The doc never called about my urine test so I'm assuming I don't have any proteins in there so far. Also, my blood pressure was good. After doing a bit of research on Pre-E, I'm super glad I don't seem to have it. I may not love the swollen feet but I definitely don't want to be giving birth for a least six more weeks! 

Spicy, I hear you! My doc always tells me baby is head down but I feel like he/she has about six legs point and kicking in all different directions. I'm thinking maybe it's a mix of feet and knees? Not sure!


----------



## Buffyx

I was just thinking the same thing yesterday. Baby has been going crazy and up until now, she's always been kicking or whatever on one side at a time. Now it's everywhere! 

Starting my working week today. 5 weeks to go...


----------



## spicyorange

It's actully hot here today (by hour I mean 25ish which is as hot as it ever gets) I'm working from home but I just want to go and sit in the garden I really can't be bothered to work. Plus hunched over my laptop is not exactly a good working position!


----------



## SweetPea3200

25 sounds lovely! It's not as hot here today since there was a crazy storm last night. I love Summer storms!! And it's perfect timing because DH and I are going camping tonight and it should be nice from here on out:) I'm so looking forward to a few days relaxing at the beach with nothing to do but cook delicious food and put my feet up! It's our little babymoon.

Finishing my work week today so that means I have six full weeks left. I'll probably wuss out at five lol!


----------



## LittleLala

I'm so thankful to be pregnant in winter, I feel for you girlies who have to deal with the heat!!


----------



## spicyorange

Where is everyone at with the Braxton hicks? I'm still not sure if I've had any. I've had a few times where I've felt a weird ripple very faintly and my tummy is quiet hard but it's almost impossible to distinguish from baby movement so I'm not sure. Are they usually really obvious? Cuz if in I'm having them I don't notice....


----------



## LittleLala

It varies from person to person I think. I have them but only know because they tell me it's happening while I'm on the ctg at the hospital, otherwise I wouldn't be able to tell. They must just be small compared to other peoples :shrug:

Baby is getting hiccups ALL THE TIME now. It probably happens about 5-9 times a day and lasts pretty long. I am getting a little concerned because I read that frequent hiccuping can mean the chord can be compressed and oxygen not flowing properly (and a side effect from the pain meds they've given me can cause breathing problems for baby!!!). I meant to ask them today at the hospital but it was such a shamblessssss- they didn't have a record of my appointment, and the last couple of weeks of information was missing from my chart- ugh it was just such a huge mess. Anyway with all of that drama I forgot to ask. 
I am having a scan next Wednesday though, so they will be able to see then. And movement and heart rate has been normal so I am trying not to worry myself too much over nothing. 

My dh hS been away since Saturday and returns on Saturday. I miss him so much.


----------



## Buffyx

I think I might Have possibly noticed BH once?! But I have no idea honestly. 

Lala - that sounds so annoying. We are given all of our notes from appointments and have to take care of it all ourselves and bring it to each appointment. I did show up for my first anti d injection though and they never had my appointment in their books. They ended up seeing me anyway, but that was super annoying.

I've also heard frequent hiccups can mean baby might have reflux? Have never heard of the oxygen thing. But from what I've heard from friends, and also read in the FB group, hiccups are fairly common. Try not to worry :flower:

It sucks that your DH is away. I know the feeling, so I totally understand. Hopefully he is home soon?


----------



## spicyorange

I'm getting my hair cut today, I tell you because I last had it cut in September! It seriously needs doing but I hate having it cut!


----------



## Buffyx

I had mine cut a few weeks ago. It has been growing sooo quickly! I'm booked in for cut & foils in August so it's fresh for when the baby arrives. 

I'm also a nail biter. I decided to try and grow them while pregnant because they will grow faster..and they are so far!!


----------



## spicyorange

Anyone else getting that nesting need to clean and tidy yet? I can't sit still.


----------



## Buffyx

I do have it but we clean our house thoroughly every weekend for our open house inspections that the house is always tidy! I can't organise or anything because we are moving in a few weeks anyway.


----------



## spicyorange

I have first drops of milk from one nipple only, bit weird that it's only from one, hope the other well catch up!


----------



## LittleLala

I'm not nesting yet. This is my last week at work though, so I have plenty of time to clean soon!! 

My boobs don't leak (yet!) but if I squeeze them, a decent amount of milk drops appear. It's so weird and I get strangely excited about it, haha.


----------



## Buffyx

The past 2 nights I have had wet patches on my pyjamas right where my right nipple is! I'm not excited - it kind of freaks me out :haha:

You are soooo lucky you're finishing work this week! I've got 4 weeks to go. The odd thing is that I actually find that I struggle more when I'm not at work. I felt awful all weekend and I'm at work now and feel perfectly fine. It was the same last weekend.


----------



## spicyorange

It's been so hot here recently I've not been wearing pjs, :haha: I really need to buy a fan! I've still got 6 weeks, although I'm on holiday for one of them. Is such a struggle to get out of bed, and I'm getting up more I the night now. Midwife appt Thursday and I'm dying to know which way s/he is presenting - I just can't work it out myself


----------



## LittleLala

Weird about you feeling better at work than at home Buffy! Haha. I was regretting finishing up so early but now I'm struggling at work at times. I'm vomiting (still!!!) and the last couple of shifts I felt pretty dizzy. So despite being broke and bored at home, it's probably better that I rest up :) only a few more days to go!

Spicy I hope your appointment goes well! Hopefully your bub is head down :)

Baby has been putting so much pressure on my cervix recently, it becomes painful at times! But mostly just uncomfortable. I have a scan on Wednesday. Hopefully I have a nice sonographer, it makes such a difference. 

I can't believe that in 3 weeks baby will be term... Gosssssh!!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hey All!

Hope everyone had a lovely few days. Being out at the lake camping was absolutely magical. My feet looked perfectly normal after the second day. Being able to nap during the day and walk in the cold water was amazing!! Not to mention it was about ten or fifteen degrees cooler out there than in town. I'm so unhappy to be back at work. It's crazy hot in town still and I know my feet will be balloons again by the end of the day:( 

I'm also not feeling great so being at work is that much more of a pain. I wish I enjoyed it more. Only 6 weeks left! 

I've had braxton hicks since somewhere in the 20 week range so I can definitely feel mine. I just feel a tightening (which I can also feel with my hands on my belly) and I get a strange winded feel like I can't breath very well also. I usually get at least a few a day which is annoying but I figure practice makes perfect right? 

Did everyone else have a good weekend?


----------



## spicyorange

I had a lovely weekend, well Saturday anyway, I went for afternoon tea with dh to celebrate our 5yr wedding anniversary. 
On Sunday I went to a baby shower, I hate them! Gross games and a room full of women telling horror stories about birth. I just don't get the appeal!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Lala - I can't believe you're still vomiting. I've actually been feeling quite nauseous again, like in first Tri. It is SO annoying. But I haven't vomited. 

I'm not at all looking forward to doing nothing when I finish up work, yet my back hates me when I'm at work. I still haven't told my boss that I'm not coming back to work. It's getting awkward because patients keep asking when I'm coming back. I just lie & say I'm having a few months off - which I suppose actually isn't too much of a lie. I just won't be coming back to work there. 

Sweetpea - glad you had a good weekend. Sorry you're not feeling so great. Like Lala said before, I'm so glad it's winter here! I would struggle during the heat at this point. Even at work, the girls turn up the heater and I'm like "it's too hottttt!" 

My weekend was ok. I had a friends birthday on Friday night. It was just a catch up and drinks with a few people at her place so at least I didn't have to go out and about anywhere. It's the last thing I feel like doing on a Friday after working all week. Then we had a friend and her boyfriend over for lunch on Saturday. Sunday was a pretty quiet day because I had to work yesterday (Monday). Normally I get Monday's off but a girl I work with asked me to swap. I'll get Friday off instead this week, which will mean a 4 day weekend :flower:

It's school holidays here at the moment. My father in law is a teacher so he's obviously got time off, and my sister in law is 14 and on holidays too. So my in laws are driving up to visit us today and then staying the night. Works out ok for me because I'll be at work anyway and I go to bed so early that I won't even really see them tonight :haha: The only annoying thing about them is that they stay up SO late and it annoys me that I can hear the TV from our room.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Just popping in to say hello I am still here.. hovering around... nothing much of interest to report. I am fat, tired, sore, and am counting down the weeks, almost days! I have my OB appointment tomorrow but I am not sure I will get my baby's eviction date until I have another scan. Last time I saw the OB was at 27 weeks, so I have no idea what to expect tomorrow. I assume another scan at 36 weeks and then a date for my cesarean in the 38th week, but I have to see what happens. I did have a scan last week, she was 5 lbs 7 / 2.4kg so average for my dates, and everything else was just fine. The sonographer wasn't very keen on helping me get a good 4D pic. She said they don't usually do them but she will see how she is for time, and that we started a bit late. Well I was there 10 minutes early and she called me in 20 minutes late, so that's not my fault! But all I got was this crappy Stay Puft marshmallow man looking blob on the screen. I have seen a hundred other 34 week babies and they look perfect... and at the beginning of the scan in the quick glosses over her face, it seemed like she could get a good shot but apparently not. By the time she bothered trying, bubs had snuggled the placenta again. So I am pretty disappointed with that. That's 3 scans in a row we haven't been able to see her face, and I get so excited in the lead up and then walk out kinda let down but at least I know she's healthy and everything is on track. 

Sorry I haven't been responding and being very active in here. I've been fairly busy unpacking the house and getting everything organised. The real estate are replacing all the carpets on Friday so we need to move every single thing out of the bedrooms, so of course we still haven't even been able to set up the nursery yet. The crib isn't even put together! Annoying! But at least we get nice pretty new carpet so I am okay with that outcome. I have my baby shower this Sunday so I am looking forward to that. I went to a friend's baby shower last Sunday, but no gruesome birth stories or anything like that! I felt a bit weird being WAY more pregnant looking than my friend having the baby shower, and felt awkward people talking to me about my baby rather than to my friend! I didn't want to steal her limelight, I was just there for the food. But I am hugely pregnant so it was hard to hide, and my friend has only just started showing at 30 weeks so I guess giant belly gets more looks. So I ended up sitting in the corner with my cake and having a rest. Even the paternal grandmother was coming up and feeling my belly lol... so weird. She's only met me once before at their wedding last year! She was less handsy then.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Caribbean I'm sorry about your scan:( So glad everything is good with the babe but it sounds like the tech wasn't a very good one. I know they see a ton of babies everyday but they should try to remember that it's exciting for us, even if it's not for them. 

Hope your baby shower goes super well! Handsy people annoy me but it's only a few weeks til they'll stop touching. Then we just have to worry about them touching our babies!!! Is anyone freaked out about that at all? I'm a big believer in hand washing before touching my kid, at least for the first little while when they are so vulnerable. 

I'm absolutely HATING work this week. I guess the days I took off last week kind of backfired on me. I'm so glad my pregnancy is healthy but I almost wish my doc would tell me I need to stop working lol. I'm sure if I had a job on my feet, I'd already be on mat leave. I'm definitely not willing to sacrifice babe's health to stop working but I'd totally be willing to sacrifice my own a little. I already feel so "off" anyways. I can't even describe it, my body and emotions just feel really weird these last couple of days. Doesn't help that I'm getting the nesting urge but it's too damn hot to do anything at all! DH and I just hide in the basement all evening until it's cool enough to go upstairs.


----------



## spicyorange

SweetPea3200 said:


> Hope your baby shower goes super well! Handsy people annoy me but it's only a few weeks til they'll stop touching. Then we just have to worry about them touching our babies!!! Is anyone freaked out about that at all? I'm a big believer in hand washing before touching my kid, at least for the first little while when they are so vulnerable.
> .

I'd not even thought about it, I don't think I've ever washed my hands before holding a baby :shrug:


----------



## LittleLala

Oh sweetpea it's nice that you had a lovely time by the lake. But returning to work always sucks after having time off, let alone being pregnant!! Haha I know this sounds silly, but do you think you can talk to your dr and see if they will give you some time off? Some doctors are really understanding! :)
In terms of people holding bubs... I haven't been too worried about it, but my DH has. He's already mentioned that he wants people to wash their hands and also that he will have a hard time letting people hold the baby in general. I know that I owe my friends 100000 baby cuddles because everyone always let me snuggle their little ones so I don't mind. Haha 

Buffy, i hate when friends want to go out places now haha. Suggesting to stay in is always a win :D haha I laughed about your in laws. But really, I hate when people are loud after others have gone to bed, it's just rude. 
DH is a teacher and I've really enjoyed having him around during this week :)

Congrats on your anniversary spicy :) haha my shower is on Saturday, wish me luck ;) 

Hi Caribbean :wave: it's great your scans have been looking good. Really sucks about the sonographer. I have a scan today and I am really hoping we have a nice person because it makes suchhhh a difference. I hate going for scans and a nice person makes it much more enjoyable. It's the first scan that I'm having done at mater mothers hospital, I've always gone to an outside clinic to get them before. Is that where you get your scans? 
I hope you have fun at your shower :)


----------



## LittleLala

My scan went well :) baby is measuring large though at 3kg haha so they are going to keep an eye on its size... Hopefully they have overestimated :haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yes Lala, I had my last two scans at Mater Mother's... 3kg! I assume you will be getting more scans then? I have my next scan at 36 weeks on 21st July. The OB today estimated my baby should be around 3.5kg / 7.7 lbs at 38 weeks. What time was your appointment? I was at the hospital today too :D We probably walked / waddled past each other lol :haha:

So I had to have a special blood test today to check for cholestatis as I have had crazy itchy feet the last couple of months, and my hands a little bit. I probably don't have it as it's very rare but they want to check anyway. Also my blood sugar levels have dropped a lot the last couple of days which can be a sign that the placenta might be starting to give up, so I have to keep an eye on that as well!


----------



## Buffyx

I don't think I have any more scans unless something is happening. I have my next appointment next Wednesday with the midwife. 

Well, just like I predicted..1.20am this morning I woke to go to the toilet and the TV was BLARING! So I made DH go & tell them to turn it down. They ended up turning it off & going to bed. It's just rude especially when I had to work this morning!! I got home from work at 5.30 tonight and they're still here.....


----------



## LittleLala

Ooh Caribbean my appointment was at 1.20! When were you there? Lol :) 
They said they will need to keep an eye on it but I haven't been told when to book the next scans for yet. I have a gp appt tomorrow so I guess I'll find out then? 
I hope your placenta is okay!! And that your cholestasis goes down and you stop being so itchy! 

Oh Buffy your inlaws sound so rude... I'm a night owl but I would never have the tv on at someone else's house at that time of night. Ugh


----------



## SweetPea3200

Wow Buffy I would totally lose it! That's way too late to be blaring the TV:( Hope your sleep after that was okay.

Caribbean I've had crazy itchy feet the last couple of days too! I don't know what's going on but I'm probably going to mention it to my doc tomorrow.

All in all, I'm feeling like complete crap! I keep having a gross vomity feeling in my throat all day long and my bump is really sore down low a lot. Luckily, my feel haven't swelled up yet but I have to do some baking tonight so that might be changing. I'm definitely going to talk to my doc tomorrow about when I should go on mat leave. I tried to talk to DH about going early and he was super unsympathetic. It made me super frustrated and now I just want to cry all day. LOL I'm a mess!


----------



## spicyorange

Who watches tv that late!? So rude.

I've felt super overwhelmed and depressed today, random hormones I guess.Got a 3hr antenatal class on bf tonight, seriously, 3hrs?! How hard can it be?


----------



## Buffyx

Spicy - I've heard it's actually harder than it looks! For some people, especially. 3 hours is a long time though.

Sweetpea - I slept horribly after the TV thing and I was so mad. Then all day yesterday I felt nauseous at work because I felt so tired. It might have happened Whether the TV thing happened or not though, because the night before that I was awake from 3-5am. And it's 5am now and I'm awake. My alarm isn't going off for another 2.5 hours :p


----------



## Buffyx

Oh! Also forgot to mention I'm booked in tomorrow afternoon to have a foot scrub & 30 minute pregnancy massage. Soooo looking forward to it.


----------



## spicyorange

I see my mw tomorrow. Yay.

We have a burst pipe that has leaked water all under the kitchen floor, we have stopped the leak but the floor is ruined. Just what we need!!


----------



## LittleLala

Ooh Buffy I'm so jealous!! We are so broke right now after I had to take so much time off from work so luxuries like that are not on my list right now, but DH keeps offering to massage my feet haha. Ummm no thank you, mr ouchy hands. I love him but his massages are not so great :haha:

Oh spicy that sucks so much. Of course it has to happen right now while you're super pregnant. I would be super upset. 

I woke up a bit sad today (for no reason, just an emotional pregnant lady) and so I peeked in the nursery and it always cheers me up. It's the world's smallest room but I love our cot so much. I will put up a pic of it if it works :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Buffyx

Ohh that is a pretty cot! :flower: Ours is still on layby! And we haven't got a mattress yet for it either. I love going in to the back room to look at all the baby stuff, so I know what you mean about it cheering you up :)

My husband has been insisting for a while that I go and get a massage. I think he's sick of me asking him every night for one :haha: He's good at running me a bath each night & bringing me dinner while I'm in there, but he's sick of massaging me! This was actually a really good deal. A place about 20 minutes away from me has a special on for $40! That's a bargain, so I finally gave in.

A patient at work came in with a little gift today - a cute pink and grey chevron bib and a cute little rattle toy. So sweet of her :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

Wow $40 is really good! 
Aww that's so nice that a patient would do that :)


----------



## Buffyx

I know! Very surprised since I've only worked here for just over a year. It was very thoughtful :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

Had my gp appointment. My liver levels are still slowly decreasing so that's really good, but my red blood cells are getting worse. Oh well! Happy that my liver isn't suffering as much now :)
My dr wasn't too concerned about baby being big- because my glucose results were fine and my fundal height is correct, he thinks that baby is fine, and has said that the hospital can arrange a scan in two weeks if they feel the need to. So I'm not overly worried. 
Had my 2nd anti d shot today too. Well... Third (?) He gave me the needle, and then he looked at the label he pulled off to put on my injections sheet and said... "Ooh... I just... Need to give you another needle..." Haha so I don't know, I think maybe the first one he gave me was the wrong thing??? I didn't ask. I really like my gp, he puts up with me being a big sook all the time, so I don't mind too much. But I do really hate needles!!
I have to go back on Sunday because my blood pressure was high... He wasn't worried though, because whenever I have an appointment with a needle, I get anxious and it gives a "false" high reading. So hopefully that's the case again today. 

I have work soon... Blaaaaaah I hate Thursday nights. Oh well, it's my second last shift so I can't complain!!


----------



## spicyorange

The bf class was really good, feeling much more confident that I will be able to feed now, I was worried about problems. I really think with the right support anyone can bf. It might take some getting used to but actually it's not that hard.
The floor is a disaster, the cost isn't so much the issue as the disruption of getting new flooring done.who knows when!


----------



## Buffyx

That all sounds like pretty good news then, Lala. I'm getting my 2nd anti-D on Monday. Hopefully they give me the right one the first time :haha:

I'm also getting my whooping cough injection tomorrow along with DH. Fun.

Spicy, that sounds like a real pain!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Well so far I don't have any needles scheduled that I know of! What is the anti-D shot for? 

Yesterday was an awful day, I was totally fed up with the heat then DH started complaining about money and I just cried for like 3 hours straight lol. He felt pretty bad after that and I just went to bed. Feeling much better today which is good since it's my birthday:)

Had a doc appointment today and it was very short and sweet. I've only gained a pound in the last two weeks (I think I lost at least a pound in fluid retention in my feet!) and everything else is looking really good. Next appointment is with a different doctor because mine is going on vacation so I'm a little nervous about that. Hopefully he's nice too!

Lala I'm really glad to hear that your liver levels are decreasing. I don't think I really understand what's happening with you but I'm glad you're getting good news and that babe is doing well! Spicy, I don't have any plans to take a BF class so I might have to pick your brain a bit when the times comes:) Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## spicyorange

Well I know the theory so we well see if it works in practice! 
I'm so unbelievably tired today after a late night stressing about the floor. We have someone coming on Monday to look at it.
Had mw today, she spent say much, she never does, baby is head down measuring fine, my iron levels from my blood t last time are fine. I was in and out in 10 minutes again. I miss my old mw, she was much more informative, this one really seemed to struggle to tell which way round baby is, she said it's definitely head down but she want so sure about which way it was facing etc. She also didn't seem that interested in working it out!


----------



## Buffyx

Anti-D is for those with a negative blood type. You would have known about it already if you were supposed to be getting the injections.

Waiting now for our whooping cough injections. I'm so tired. I've been awake since 3.30 this morning because I couldn't sleep. 

After dealing with DH's family the other night, i told him that I just can't see myself living with them full time. We have decided that until we sell our house, while he's working, we will go and stay with them and then come back to our own place on his days off. It will be a pain but I think it will be for the best. I think we will get on each others nerves, and then at least DH and I will get time alone at our own house. So I'm going to set up a bit of a nursery at our house which is exciting.


----------



## LittleLala

Blah have fun with your needles Buffy!!

Happy birthday sweetpea!!!! :D I hope you have a great day!!! I always feel better after a big cry haha. Hopefully your next dr is nice :) the anti d shot is for when you are RhD negative, so if you have a negative blood type and your partner has a positive blood type. It's in case baby has a positive blood type, it stops your body from creating antibodies to attack the baby. 

I will have to ask for tips on breast feeding spicy ;) it's good baby is head down. Sucks that your midwife isn't the best though.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh yes! Happy birthday sweetpea!!! :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

The key tip seems to be, if bf hurts then your latch is probably wrong.
I'm not claiming to be any sort of expert, I've not tried it yet! But if I can help share knowledge I will. If I'm having struggles I'll def be seeking support to get it right. 
I'm so tired today, so glad it's the weekend.
Tomorrow we are going for the "bump" part of our "bump and baby" photoshoot.


----------



## SweetPea3200

I just read an article about "natural breastfeeding" where you breastfeed in a more horizontal position so gravity is working with you and babe to help them latch. Not sure if a lot of research has been done on it but I might try it if I have trouble! 

Also, I felt absolutely awful last night and could sleep. I was up gagging and staying in the shower til all hours trying to cool down. I tried throwing up this morning and I think I hurt myself. I have a pretty intense pain in the top left side of my belly. Hopefully I just strained a muscle and didn't hurt myself too bad:( 

Taking the day off work today to relax and hopefully feel better.


----------



## spicyorange

Urgh that sounds awful sweet pea hope your feel better now.
The class taught us how to get baby to do the latching, we watched a video where babies basically do it all themselves.


----------



## Buffyx

Sounds awful sweet pea. I think it's a good idea to rest. I pulled a muscle after mopping a few weeks back. It hurt to move or breathe! Hopefully that's all it is.

My pregnancy massage yesterday was so good. And I slept really well last night.


----------



## LittleLala

Ugh I couldn't sleep until after 3.30am last night and was rolling over back and forth all night, and was awake by 7. I have my baby shower today and I know I'm going to feel so tired/cranky. Blah


----------



## spicyorange

Hope your have a great baby shower.
We are going for our "bump" Photoshoot as part of a bump and baby package tomorrow. I'm kinda excited. I love my bump although I can't wait to meet squigglet now.


----------



## Buffyx

I hope your baby shower was great lala! :flower:

Worst idea we have probably had during this pregnancy = going to IKEA today. Absolute nightmare!!!


----------



## LittleLala

Oh sweet pea I hope you're feeling better!
Spicy you have to post pics when you get them!! :)
Buffy, that sounds like such a nightmare. Haha. I went a few months ago and it was hard enough then, let alone while heavily pregnant on a SATURDAY. crazy lady. Haha

I had such a lovely day. I feel so lucky.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Huge giant anxiety ridden rant in 3.... 2.... 1.........


Well the last 24 hours sucked :( On Wednesday, I had my Gestational Diabetes Educator appointment and I let her know my blood sugar levels have dropped dramatically over the last few days. She said keep an eye on them and email her if it continues. So it did, and I emailed her Thursday night, and then Friday morning I get a call from the hospital asking me to come into Pregnancy Assessment and oh btw bring an overnight bag... so we go in... not convenient at all btw! Literally in the middle of having all the bedroom carpets replaced (workmen at the house), someone coming over to check the stove and the dishwasher (new rental place - lots of problems) and then I had to do all the laundry and then go shopping for all the baby shower food to spend Saturday cooking and preparing. But we go in about 11am and they do a CTG where they have a monitor strapped to my belly for baby's heartbeat, and another monitor strapped for any uterine contractions. Both results are awesome. No problems. We go for an ultrasound to check the cord is still working correctly, as sudden low blood sugars in GD can mean placenta deterioration. But everything is perfect. She measures 5 lbs 15 / 2.6kg and right on target. She's breech with her feet up in front of her face, but happily hanging out. So back to the CTG for 3.5 hours! Again, perfect results.

So everyone is happy that bubs is doing well, I am doing well. Weird that my blood sugars have dropped but let's just run it by the boss and then I can go home. Nope! I am admitted to stay overnight for 'observation'. So I am not too keen on this idea... but I go to the ward and settle in. My husband stays with me, of course. By this time it's 6pm, I get my vitals checked, baby's heartbeat - all good. By the time 10pm comes, no one has monitored anything for 4 hours, so I ask a passing midwife when I am next getting monitored (so I know when to expect them) and she said probably 9am. WHAT? I am just hanging out in hospital overnight and you're not even monitoring me?? So I am like... well no. I have shit to do at home. I can come back at 9am for the monitoring. The midwife goes and tells whoever that I want to leave (the midwife was supportive) and I get dressed and wait for the word. Then an Obstetric Registrar comes in and she is just a bitch. 'You know why you're here, right? You know what gestational diabetes is, right? You know what happens if the placenta fails, right? Your baby dies." and proceeded to basically tell me that if I leave the hospital tonight, I have a good chance of my placenta failing within seconds, and the baby dying within seconds and there's nothing anyone can do. I, of course, argued that not monitoring me from 6pm until 9am means the exact same thing can happen while I lie in a hospital bed. What's the point of me staying if they aren't even bothering to monitor me?! 

So my argument was 'If it's such a dire life or death situation, that I can't even go home for a few hours, then it's urgent enough that we need to start prepping me for delivery. Start me on the steroid injections to help baby's lungs etc... but she said no. The risks associated with prematurity outweigh the risks of my placenta failing and baby dying. Right... so it's not life or death then. But she made me feel so guilty for even daring to want to go home. I got the midwife to check me again at 5am... everything is perfect. again at 9am - everything is perfect. But they decided they were going to keep me in indefinitely and not even let me go home for an hour to gather some more clothes, have someone look after the dogs... I have my baby shower on Sunday I need to cancel... meanwhile I have had maybe 2 - 3 hours broken sleep because when you're told 'the only thing we can go on is baby movement, so if your baby isn't moving, she might have died suddenly. Okay sweet dreams!' and I'm left to wonder if my baby is even still alive when she's quiet for a few minutes. 

So come lunchtime Saturday (today) I am basically just sitting on the bed waiting to hear any news. Hoping to feel kicks from my baby (which I do, but of course not every minute so I wonder...) and then finally someone comes in and says they spoke to the GD head honcho, who said this kind of thing happens all the time with GD, the blood sugars start dropping close to the end and you're fine to go home but come back on Monday for some more ECG monitoring. And I could all of a sudden leave. WHAT!?! You seriously put me through that 24 hours of hell wondering how I am going to cope with a stillbirth and how I tell everyone my baby shower is cancelled because my baby died. Wondering how I can tell if she's still okay... 

So now I am home, my belly is tight as hell from all the stress and anxiety. I took a bath hoping to relax but it's the same now. I have had maybe 6 hours sleep in total the last two nights... feeling very overwhelmed and I HATE that that bitch tried to use scare tactics to make me feel like I was going to kill my baby if I dared go anywhere.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh my god. I'm so sorry that you went through that!!!!! What an absolute nightmare. 

I can't believe it. If they were keeping you overnight, surely they should have at least continued to monitor you with the ctg... It's just two friggen straps on your tummy, they could've kept them on, it's not like they're even uncomfortable and they can turn the volume on the machines down and stuff so they could have kept it on overnight... It's not like they have to stand there and watch the machine the whole time anyway... Otherwise what was the point of you staying?? Anyone would ask the same thing!!!!! I'm glad you stood up for yourself (it's so hard) but I can't believe how horrible she was to you. I'm so angry for you!!! 
I hope that you manage to have fun at your shower. You must feel so stressed. :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

That is so awful. I am stressed even reading that story. I can't imagine how you must have felt :( 
I really hope that you can enjoy your baby shower today.


----------



## LittleLala

I'm still so happy after yesterday. Today I have been washing the baby clothes and I am starting to really get excited. My baby could be here as early as 2 weeks time, I can't believe it.


----------



## Buffyx

How crazy is it?! I can't get my head around it.


----------



## spicyorange

Well we've had a really rubbish week, we had a leak from the toilet that ruined the kitchen flooring, then the fridge/freezer packed in.
We went to our bump Photo shoot and although it was good the images are extortionatly expensive, one picture is like £100 and they won't let us buy digital copies to print ourselves. 
I've also started getting really bad hip pain when I sleep.
So it's been a fairly rubbish and very expensive week. :(


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh Caribbean I'm so sorry:( That sounds like the most terrible, stressful situation. What a cow that woman was! I'm glad you stuck up for yourself as well but it's no fun having people try to make you feel like a bad parents before your baby is even here! I'm so glad to hear that everything is alright right now. I'd be pissed and stressed too.

Spicy, I'm sorry you had a rough week. That seems ridiculous about the photos. I've always been able to print them off myself:( 

I'm feeling quite a bit better after this weekend! When I cough and sneeze I can still feel the spot where I strained my muscle but it doesn't hurt when I breath so that's good! I'm super exhausted but I'm going to be working hard over the next three weeks and probably leave work at the end of July. I just can't find the motivation so I think if I set a closer timeline, I'll be more motivated to work my full hours until then. Plus I have so much left to do at home that having the extra week or two to organize will definitely be a blessing! 

My Braxton Hicks have taken an interesting turn as well! They are starting to feel lower and more cramp-like, which has gotten me really excited! I'm hoping babe stays in for another month or so but anything after that is full term so I'm happy!


----------



## LittleLala

Spicy that sucks! Silly that the digital rights to some pics are included. Ugh. Hopefully this week is better for you!

Im glad you're feeling better sweetpea :) haha I laughed when you said it doesn't hurt when you breathe so that's good- Sorry. The standards obviously aren't that high to be considered good :haha: but I get it, not being in pain after being sick is the best!

I think I must've been having Braxton hicks yesterday and last night, only they were down low too. I didn't know they could be down low? But if they were real contractions they would've gotten gradually worse, right? So I guess they must've been BH. 

I am so happy to be finished work, I am finally getting really excited about the arrival of baby. Plus, the amount I've been able to sleep at night has been terrible, and now I can nap whenever I want to <3 haha


----------



## Buffyx

Soo jealous lala! I've got 3 weeks left now. A friend at work told me that another girl said to her that she doesn't think I'll last until the 31st of July. I was quite offended by that actually. I've had maybe 2 sick days (or 3?) during this entire pregnancy and I don't complain (until I get home.) 

I think it's a good idea if you leave a bit earlier, sweetpea. It sounds like that's what you really want to do, and it sounds like you haven't been feeling too well. I originally told my boss I was finishing in the 2nd week of August and I decided to finish earlier.


----------



## LittleLala

Wow Buffy I'd be offended too! People can be the worst. At least you won't have to work with them soon ;)
Ps don't be jealous! I'm super poor haha


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my god, I know! I feel poor already and I've still got 4 weeks of income to come before it stops. I've been reading that it can take up to 8 weeks after baby is born to receive first maternity leave payments too!! So lucky that it's tax time & we will receive some money back, otherwise I think we would be in trouble!!

I made a start on a nursery yesterday since we decided to live 50% of the time at in laws and 50% in our home.

DH and I also decided that if we haven't sold our house by Christmas, we are just going to rent it out & move back home anyway (in to our own place - not with in laws!!)


----------



## spicyorange

Buffy I wouldn't take it personally she probably just thinks you look like your need a break (we all do right!) My boss jokingly told me if my baby comes early he wants me back at work until until 14th Aug which is when I'm supposed to finish. I can't believe I still have a month to work I'm so tired.
LaLa I think real contractions don't go away when you move or anything, I've still not knowingly had any bh.


----------



## Buffyx

I just feel like if she wasn't trying to be mean about it, then she wouldn't have been saying it behind my back. 

It's going to be so weird not waking up & going to work every day. And not even knowing when I'm going back..or where I'll be working! It's crazy.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh man, I just can't wait!! Being done work will be the (second) most amazing feeling ever. We've been totally slacking on organizing so I think I'll have lots to do in the last few weeks. And hopefully get to nap and spend lots of time at the beach! 

I'm definitely feeling a bit better but I've been pretty crampy on and off today:( It's actually kind of exciting so I shouldn't care. 
I read a story yesterday on here about a woman who lost her baby at 20 weeks due to an incompetent cervix :( It was really sad cuz she was trying so hard to keep babe in until 23 weeks. It just made me realize how lucky we all are the we made it this far without too many issues! I hope we all keep our babes in until 37 weeks but if anything happens now, I feel like everyone's babies will be just fine!


----------



## LittleLala

You're definitely right sweetpea, we are so lucky. <3


----------



## LittleLala

OMG I just looked at my ticker and saw that the baby is in the final box!!!! Haha I know this sounds silly but it's really only kicking in now that I'm going to have a baby soon!
I remember when I was wishing for that ticker to move along, away from the creepy alien looking section. Haha 

So my eyesight has been pretty blurry recently, I can't read the words on the tv etc and I thought that I better go to my optometrist (I'm not due there for another year) and thought it was weird. Then just before I booked my appointment I read that in this stage of pregnancy it's normal for your eyes to get blurry and that it'll go back to normal after birth. Haha who would've thought?? Anyone else have blurry eyes?

Oh spicy, the last two nights I have had very achey hips while I'm trying to sleep, did you find anything that really helps?


----------



## Buffyx

Yay for the final box!! I honestly think it has gone so fast. The first Tri dragged but since then it has flown. 

It has been dawning on me quite a bit lately that we will actually be bringing a baby home, basically any time from now. Its crazy!


----------



## spicyorange

I wear glasses anyway but my eye sight isn't as good, I thought is feet my eyes checked to but thought there's no point because apparently they go back afterwards, it's because all your muscles relax.
I've put a duvet under my sheet to soften the mattress which has helped a bit but I'm still getting really stiff. 
Can't believe it's only 6 weeks until due date! That said I'm ready to meet this baby now. Although it still doesn't seem real to me.I don't think it will sink in until it happens


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Just a quick update before I head to bed... I have the flu so I am exhausted and sore and feel like utter crap!

So I went to my endocrinologist appointment on Wednesday ready to put up a fight for what I wanted but I didn't have to as she told me their plan was to have me admitted on Friday and start the steroid shots and monitor my blood sugar levels over the weekend, and depending on how that all goes either get her out on Monday or send me home and come back to get her out on Friday.

Either way.... she will be here next week!!!


----------



## spicyorange

Oh wow next week!! As if your baby will actually be here as soon as Monday. How your feeling about it?
Flu super sucks hopefully you're feeling better soon for her arrival.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Not sure how I am feeling about it yet lol..... hasn't hit me!


----------



## SweetPea3200

OMG Caribbean that's so exciting! Can't believe one of us will be having a baby next week! I hope everything goes super well for you two. Can't wait to hear all about that bundle:)

Is anyone else feeling pretty intense movements lately? It just seems like I can feel everything. I'm sure it's normal but it has me worried that my fluid levels are low:( It seems like there's nothing in there besides baby. Maybe just cuz he/she is getting so big? 

After tomorrow I will only have another 2 full weeks of work.... I cannot wait!


----------



## LittleLala

Caribbean I am so excited for you but it also freaks me out a little how fast everything has gone. Haha! Eeeeeeek you're going to have a baaaaaaaby!!!! So soooooooon!!!


----------



## LittleLala

Aw sweetpea i know it's a pain, but if you're worried, go to the dr. Hopefully they will make you feel reassured. If I've learnt one thing on these forums, it's that if something doesn't feel right, then get it checked out :) x


----------



## SweetPea3200

So true! I'll definitely ring someone about it and see what they say. Thanks:)


----------



## spicyorange

Sweetpea my baby is much sharper and pointyer now the movements are much more jabby! But like others said if your worried ask your mw!


----------



## Buffyx

My movements have definitely become bigger and more intense. Honestly I wasn't worried because I thought it was normal?!


----------



## spicyorange

I think it depends Buffy, trust your instincts, if it feels normal then it probably is but if your not sure then it's worth checking out.


----------



## SweetPea3200

I dunno babe's movements feel okay now. Maybe was just a hyper day. I definitely wouldn't describe them as distressed or frantic. I asked my doc if there's such a thing as too much movement and he basically said no. Or it's really rare anyways. As baby is head down already he doesn't seem concerned about the cord at all. 

So looking forward to a weekend! It's another busy one of course but it marks one more week being closer to finishing work! I think I've decided that my last day will be August 4th, only 10 days earlier than I planned lol! 

Anyone else started preparing for labour? I'm dreading going overdue so I've started the raspberry leaf tea and trying to get some more exercise. After going for a walk and painting baby room last night I was feeling some more intense braxton hicks! Exciting!


----------



## spicyorange

I'm going away for a week so probably won't be I here much next week, I intend to get into "right I'm ready for you" miss when I come back.
Glad things have settled down sweetpea


----------



## Buffyx

A friend I used to play netball with had her Bub last night - 1 week early. She said she was over it & ready to have him, so she had a bath with peppermint oil, a pedicure, and then DTD and she went in to labour the next day. That's what I'm doing 2 weeks before my due date!! Hopefully it works :haha:

Have a good time away spicy! :)


----------



## LittleLala

It's a good idea for you to finish earlier sweet pea, it sounds like you need the rest! :) I'm not doing anything to prepare for labour... Yet anyway haha. 

Hope you have fun on your week away spicy!

Buffy-- i will have to remember those tips ;) haha

Quick question, in my hospital checklist for baby's bag, it says "5 baby blankets". Do you think they mean 5 actual fluffy blankets or muslin wraps? 5 blankets will fill a whole suitcase haha. I have put in 3 muslin wraps and 2 blankets... Just wanted to know what others thought?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

So of course I get into hospital on Friday and they change their minds yet again and say they won't be doing steroids and would rather wait until 37 weeks for cesarean. They told me to stay in hospital all weekend just to check my blood sugar levels 4 times a day, which I do from home anyway... so I said absolutely not! I have the flu, I am not staying in hospital for 3 days so I can monitor my own levels 4 times a day. So the OB said she would call me on Monday to schedule my c section. Kinda over this whole thing. That's the last two weekends I have gone into hospital on their request and both times I've gone home because they've changed plans.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh Caribbean I feel for you!!! That is sooooo annoying. Ugh!!! I'm really glad you stood up for yourself, staying there all weekend wouldn't have done any good, it would have just made you miserable. 
I know that everyone talks about how fantastic our hospital is etc etc but I find them to be really disorganised and frustrating.


----------



## Buffyx

Lala at least your hospital tells you a number. I'm completely guessing with mine! I think I have 1 big blanket, and then 3 muslin wraps packed in my bag :)


----------



## LittleLala

Haha Buffy well if it helps, here is what my hospital recommends:

For the mother:
Comfortable clothes for labour
Personal toiletries
Casual comfortable daywear
Sleepwear, dressing gown and slippers
Underwear- 7 to 10 pairs
Maternity bras- 2 to 3
Nursing pads
2 large packets of maternity or super sanitary pads
Tissues

Optional requirement for labour:
Camera
Favourite music
Cards or other diversional activities
Massage oil
Swimwear (and towel) for your partner to wear in the shower
Glucose sweets and cold juice
Phone cards

What to bring for baby:
Small beanie or hat - for use immediately after birth
One packet of newborn disposable nappies
5 warm outfits
5 singlets
5 baby blankets


----------



## Buffyx

5 outfits!! I packed 3. Eek.


----------



## LittleLala

Yeh I know right?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm booked in to be admitted 2pm Friday!!!!!


----------



## LittleLala

So exciting!!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Woo Hoo Caribbean, that's so exciting! Are you all organized and ready?

Lala I would think muslin blankets... not sure though. That list seems a bit excessive lol. I haven't packed yet but I'm planning on bringing 2 outfits. Mind you, our hospital is about 7 minutes from our house and a ton of stores so I can always send DH to get anything I forgot! 

I feel like such a bad mum already. I'm only 34 weeks but I'm already wanting to do everything I can to get this baby out. Luckily, I've held off mostly but I'm just so anxious to meet him/her!


----------



## LittleLala

Aw don't feel bad sweetpea, millions of women feel exactly the same!!
I'm the opposite... I really don't want baby to arrive yet... I'm not ready!


----------



## LittleLala

I have an appointment tomorrow with an ob, and my gp warned me that they'll do the strep b swab. I know this sounds so silly, but I realllllly don't want them swabbing my bits!!! Ughhhh not looking forward to it at allllll.


----------



## Buffyx

Lala, I just posted about this the other day in the FB group. They also do a swab of your butt hole. Did you know that? Coz I didn't!! And I'm dreading it as well :(

I also feel the same as you. I'm not ready for this baby to come yet!


----------



## LittleLala

Yes I did know that, which makes the whole thing so much worseeeeeeeeeeeee. I know I sound like a baby and my husband doesn't understand why I am dreading it, and I just feel like a little kid haha. He thinks that in the long run this is the least invasive thing they will be doing-- which is true, but I am dreading everything else toooooo!


----------



## Buffyx

I'm just trying not to think about it, and have already abused the mothers in my life who didn't warn me about this! :haha:

I'm getting so nervous about everything now. Next week is my last week of work - that is CRAZY to me.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Woo Hoo for last week of work Buffy!!

I'm also trying not to think about the strep B swab:( I think I'm safe for my appointment on Thursday but I think the swab will be done the appointment afterwards. I'm not looking forward to the swab at all but at least it's another milestone that I'm getting closer to the end! Now that I'm counting in 2 week intervals for my appointments instead of each month, it does feel like time is going by a little faster. I also have a HUGE list of things I want to do when I'm done work and one last small baking job in August so I bet the time will fly once August hits. I'm just so anxious to meet this little one! We have four names picked out that we LOVE and will probably use them all depending on how many kids we have and what genders we have but you girls should let me know which one (s) you like! They are:

Anthony Brandon (DH's name + My cousin who passed away) 
Leonardo Edward (Edward is my Dad's name)
Aurelia Marie (Marie is MIL's middle name)
Elianna Ingrid (Ingrid is DH's grandma's name)


----------



## Buffyx

I really like Leonardo Edward! Leo was at the top of my list for a boy :flower:
And I'm liking Elianna Ingrid for a girl. I hope I'm saying it right. 

I am currently laying wide awake in bed at 4.43am. I've been awake for a little over an hour. Dreading work tomorrow!


----------



## LittleLala

I agree with Buffy, those two are my favourites! But in saying that they are all really lovely names so your baby is going to have a beautiful name regardless :)

Just back from my OB- they don't do the strep b swab in my state!!!!! :wohoo: 
But in saying that, what happens if baby gets strep b? How do they know?

Anyway, I have an appointment for 2 weeks time, and they are going to book in an induction! Im going to have a baby sooooooon OMG haha


----------



## Buffyx

You are SOOO lucky Lala!! I hate you :haha:

And I've got no idea how they would know?! Did you ask? Lol


----------



## LittleLala

Nope I was overwhelmed with the thought of induction happening haha


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Haha if only I logged on a couple of days ago, Lala.. I could have told you they don't do the swab here! 

We had our final ultrasound yesterday. She is now 2.9kg or 6 lbs 7, and all of her measurements are great. Pretty much 50th percentile for her gestational age. She wriggled like crazy in the scan, the sonographer had to keep chasing her around!
Then, I had my last pre natal appt at the hospital today! My OB appt where I had to sign my c section consent forms etc. I thought I was being admitted at 2pm and then surgery 2 hours later but it's at 2pm, which is only 37.5 hours away from right now! Argh.... getting very nervous. 

We cleaned up the nursery this afternoon and repacked the baby's hospital bag. Doing mine again tomorrow as I've worn half the clothes in there so had to wash them. I had only packed an overnight bag and wondered how on earth women fit everything! But I saw other ladies were packing an actual suitcase! So I will be doing that tomorrow. 
I think we are prepared for her to be here... not sure about mentally but we have everything she needs so now we just count down! 

So excited, nervous, scared!


----------



## Buffyx

It's so exciting Caribbean. I'm one of the ones who has packed a suitcase! Lol


----------



## LittleLala

Eeeeek!!!! Caribbean I can't believe you'll have your baby tomorrow afternoon!!!!!!! Ahhhhh :D :D :D 

I was at the mater yesterday too, what time were you there?? We've probably passed each other a bunch of times and never realised haha. I had a scan yesterday too, baby is still big but only 3.3kg and at the 89th percentile now hahaha rather than before at the "off the charts at >95th%" so I was relieved a bit then. 
My red bold cells are realllllly low as a side effect from my liver enzymes being high and so my OB said that I might have to be booked for a c section (and they will talk to me more about that on my appointment on the 5th) because my risk of haemorrhaging badly is really high because of that and baby's size. She is also worried about baby having shoulder dystocia if born naturally because of it's size. 
Anyway, I know I will have to have a c section if it is necessary, but I really don't want to!!! The recovery scares me, but it also means I will have to rearrange my gallbladder surgery which is supposed to happen in 5 weeks, because they need to inflate up my stomach to do that and they obviously can't if I am recovering from a c section. It makes it difficult that the gallbladder and the birth are happening at 2 different hospitals who don't communicate together. 

Caribbean you need to tell me every detail of the c section so that I can calm the f down haha.
Eeeek I can't wait to hear everything!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I was there about 11 until 2. Did you see the lady with the teensy twins out at level 7 reception? 

You sure you want every gory detail?? I am a bit nervous because it is surgery! Argh... getting sliced open. But everyone seems to recover fairly well and I am just hoping they supply me with sweet sweet drugs to keep me out of a lot of pain. 

Haha it's a shame they can't whip out your gallbladder while you're cut open! That would make things easier.

So our last day of 'freedom' will be spent running around getting a few last minute things like a humidifier for the bedroom as the heater just dries everything up so much. I feel like SpongeBob out of water when I first wake up. 
The countdown is definitely on.... 27 hours!!!


----------



## LittleLala

Noooo I didn't see! Cuteeee. I was there from like 10-11.30. 
Yessss I want to know errrrrything lol
Is your daughter excited?


----------



## LittleLala

Ps has anyone watched that recent video of the girl who gives birth in the car, and the partner is videotaping it while driving?
I spent the whole time yelling at the screen saying PULL OVER PULL OVERRRRRR and then I cried haha


----------



## Buffyx

LOL Lala - yeah, I've seen that. God I hope that doesn't happen to me!! 

Caribbean I can't wait to see pics on FB of your bubba. So exciting :flower:


----------



## LittleLala

I'm so excited for Caribbean today :wohoo:


----------



## Buffyx

She's only got an hour to go or something!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Here she is!!

Elizabeth Idalia, born 4:10pm 24th July weighing 2.7kg or 6 lbs 2. She is 48 cm / 18 inches long.

https://oi61.tinypic.com/1zeay3q.jpg


----------



## LittleLala

Oh Caribbean she is so beautiful <3 congratulations!! She looks perfect!!!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congrats Caribbean!!!! She's beautiful:) 

Wanted to update you all that my little guy was in a hurry to meet me so he arrived six weeks early on July 22nd. He was 5lbs 5 oz and is doing very well in the nursery. It's tough having him in here but hopefully he'll be able to come home in a week or two! I will update with a picture as soon as I can:(


----------



## LittleLala

Oh sweetpea :hugs: I'm so glad you are both okay and I can't wait to see a picture. Xxx


----------



## Buffyx

Oh wow!! Congratulations Sweetpea!! :flower:

Wonders has also gone in to labour 4 weeks early. I saw it on the FB group this morning.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh wow!


----------



## SweetPea3200

This crazy thread of early babies! Hope everything goes well for her. If Anthony could have held on for two more weeks we would probably be home already. Oh well everyone in the nursery is lovely:)


----------



## Buffyx

I'm hoping the trend continues and I have my Bub at 38 weeks ;)

Hope you and Anthony are doing well Sweetpea!


----------



## LittleLala

So happy to hear that everyone in the nursery is lovely. I'm sure that Anthony is being showered with lots of love and care :) 

Buffy I have a good feeling for you ;) haha


----------



## SweetPea3200

Nurses are just the best! He's doing so well. Feeding great and he might even get out of the incubator tomorrow:) sounds like we might be home earlier than i thought! If he passes the darn car seat test that is


----------



## Buffyx

That's great! Hope he passes :)


----------



## spicyorange

Oh my! I go away for a week when I come back there's not one but two babies!! Congratulations both of you. Hope your doing ok and settling in to life with a baby ok.


----------



## LittleLala

How is everyone feeling today? 
I keep having birth dreams now that I'm 37 weeks. 
Also... I just want to eat and eat and eat but I can't fit anything in my squished tummy! I've been eating rubbish though for the last few days. Ice cream and chocolate. I don't know how I haven't gained weight - but obviously it's a good thing considering I'm overweight already. 
My bump has dropped this week, and I feel like it really makes my bump look smaller. It's so annoying! I just want a big giant bump to show off haha.

how is wonders doing??

I got Netflix this week and I don't think I will ever get anything done again.


----------



## spicyorange

I really really want to sleep. I'm not getting more than an hour without waking up either being the loo or with my hips in pain. I can't turn over without it really hurting and when I try to get up for the loo it hurts so bad I feel like my legs can't take my weight, then as soon as I've moved a bit it's fine again, I now seize up sitting down to. My hands and feet joints hurry to, I can't grip a fist strongly. I have no idea what it is. See the mw I Thursday, don't know if it's normal so I'll ask her. I'm exhausted.
Back to work today and seriously regretting deciding to work another 3 weeks.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh spicy that sucks. 
I know what you mean about the nighttime problems, it's so hard to sleep for a decent amount of time before waking up to pee. If I don't roll over a lot, then my hips are reallllllly achey, but rolling over is such a big a painful effort that it wakes me up completely. 

Definitely ask the dr or midwife about your hand/feet joints and especially the trouble you're having making a fist. Hopefully it's nothing, but it's always good to get it checked out :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

Lala - she had her baby girl :flower:

I'm finishing work in 2 days. Still doesn't feel real. It's so weird. I've never had this much time off working since I started at 15 years old.

I'm really struggling some days with sleep, and other days I'm fine - but it doesn't matter, because I ALWAYS feel tired. My constipation is out of control! Leaves me in tears & bleeding most times I go to the toilet now. Other than that, I feel pretty fine.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh I'm so happy for her! Very exciting. 

Buffy I know what you mean! I've worked since that age too, it feels so weird right? Sorting out my paid parental leave was the first time I've ever been into centrelink! I felt like an imposter haha. 
Everyone told me I would hate being out of work and would be back in there etc etc. They were SO WRONG. It's so great being able to relax at home and do what my body needs me to do.

Last night I woke up every hour on the hour. It was ridiculous.

My mum is visiting today and taking me out to lunch :) yay! She just came back from overseas (she travels a lot for long periods of time, she's just been a way for 5ish months) and changed her flights to come home early so that she won't miss the birth. I'm really happy she's back. She is way more excited than I thought she would be! It's really nice. 

Oh No Buffy that sucks. I haven't really struggled too much with that. It is happening a little bit more now but I think that's been since I started my iron supplements. I am drinking at least 3litres of water a day to try and keep me regular and to decrease my cramps/false contractions but I am SO OVER peeing ALL THE TIME. Ughhhh.

Is there anything you can take to help? Maybe some yummy sultana bran for breakky :flower: hehe


----------



## Buffyx

I eat a lot of sultana bran and just plain sultanas! I've tried taking Metamucil daily, and upped my fruit and water intake - and nothing! It is so painful, and I actually don't think anyone is taking me seriously when I tell them (my midwife & GP.) I literally am there for about an hour and it is agony :( 

My boss just told me he will take the staff out to lunch on Friday for my last day. I'm really surprised because he never does this kind of stuff - but I am thankful that he feels like I am worth it, especially considering the way he has acted about my pregnancy early on. 

What have you been doing with your time Lala? That's so nice that your mum is coming back early for you :flower:

I'm hoping to use my time before the baby to catch up with friends and things like that. None of my friends have babies (where I'm from back home) and I'm really starting to worry about whether we will still have things in common after the baby is here. 

We have our 1 year anniversary this weekend and our birth class. We are just going out to a nice dinner and we have booked 3 nights away in October to Phillip Island with the baby since we can't really go anywhere right now.

We have also hit a bit of a low point with the house - I'm not sure if it's the wintery weather or the amount of houses that have gone up for sale in our estate, but it's been pretty quiet :( We had a man come through the house on Monday & he's come back with offers that are well under what we would even consider, so it's pretty disappointing. Hoping our real estate agent can talk him in to offering something more reasonable. At the moment he's only offered us $2,000 more than what we paid to build the house 2 years ago! Plus we have built a deck and done the front and back garden as well as paid for a fence. So he's kidding himself if he thinks that we would accept his offer.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh Buffy that's awful that they aren't helping you, an hour at a time sounds so painful and horrible!!! There's nothing worse than leaving the dr and feeling like they haven't listened to you. 

I haven't really been doing too much with my time, just watching tv and trying to get things sorted before baby arrives. It's been nice haha. You'd think id be bored but im not. Plus it's nice that our house isn't a mess all the time now haha. 

It's so nice your boss is taking you all out for lunch!! :D
It's scary thinking about losing friends... But I suppose we will still see the ones who really matter occasionally. My friends are all really excited but I think when it comes to the reality of a screaming baby they will be a lot less excited. I have a couple of friends with babies but I am better friends with their husbands than I am with them. None of my close girl friends have kids.

Ooh 3 nights away after baby arrives sounds lovely :) very jelly!

It really sucks about the house :( so insulting! I have never sold a house before, so I can only imagine how frustrating it is. 

I have terrible heartburn today, I have had it a little on/off throughout my third tri but today has sucked, and nothing is making it better. Boo


----------



## Buffyx

I have only had heartburn once for two days in my second trimester. It wasn't fun! Hopefully it doesn't return!! 

Any feelings on when you might go in to labour? 

We got the guy up a bit on the house & think we are going to accept his offer. Feeling really nervous! 30 day settlement. And baby is due in as many days haha!


----------



## LittleLala

I'm not sure about when I'll go into labour. I've been having mild inconsistent contractions for over a week but nothing is happening. I think baby will probably wait until induction now. I have a meeting in 1 week and they will tell me when the induction will be (apparently a few days afterwards) and whether or not they've decided I need to have a c section. Really crossing my fingers hoping I don't need a c section, but what will be will be. 
How about you??


----------



## Buffyx

I was always thinking I'd go a little early, but I literally have had NOTHING happening, and not sure I've dropped any. They won't intervene until I'm 12 days over either!

Side note: my cat is freaking obsessed with me! It's crazy.


----------



## LittleLala

Hopefully in a couple of weeks you feel something happen :D 
My dog is obsessed with me too. Last night he kept patting me with his paw asking for cuddles, he was so anxious all night the poor sook.
Oh the baby is in the last window on your ticker now!!

My gallbladder has been sore all day but not bad enough for me to justify going to the hospital. They will want me to take the endone tablets (I've got them at home but I just hate the idea of taking it while this late in pregnancy) and i really worry about them effecting baby's breathing. I will go if it gets horrendous. I really don't want to be stuck in hospital for days again, I was so miserable last time.


----------



## spicyorange

I've been healthy all pregnancy so I can't complain but I'm starting to struggle now so I'm going to moan!
I've been really constipated all pregnancy but this week I've been like 3-4 times a day, I don't think that has ever happened in my life!
My hips hurt, I can't sleep and I'm tired, I'm drinking peptac for reflux like it's going out of fashion! 
Urgh.
I think my baby will be late, my original date from my early scans estimated new at 2nd September then my 12 week pulled it back but early Sept fitted with my says to so my money is on late not early.It hasn't dropped at all yet. I see the mw tomorrow so I'll see what she says.
I've posted on the third tri section about how I'm really mentally struggling to get my head into the idea that I'm having a baby and soon!! It feels like a far away, concept rather than actual fact at the moment. 
I can't wait to finish work, another 12 days after today. Urgh.
I still don't think I've had any Braxton hicks...


----------



## LittleLala

If we can't complain on here, where can we complain? :shrug: 
:hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

Spicy, your body sounds like it's getting ready if you're going to the toilet that much! It's one of the signs you are preparing for birth :) I also had my dates change at my first scan - they put me a week behind, which didn't really match up with my dates. At my 20 week scan, I was measuring 1 week ahead, which seemed to put me at the right date anyway. So who knows when I'll go in to labour! 

It's 4am right now. My usual time to be awake for a while..

Lala sorry your gall bladder hurts so much. That is totally the worst timing for it all to flare up :(
That's funny about your dog - my two have no idea yet. My cat though - he will be sitting on my lap, and I'll have to get up for something, and he freaks out and jumps up at me and clings on with his claws. I have scratch marks from the past few days from him doing it! It's like he just doesn't want me to get up. And as soon as I come back, he runs and climbs on me.


----------



## LittleLala

Awww. I miss my cat so much :( he was my cuddle buddy. My dog is too big to sit on my lap haha but if I let him he would be all over me. At the moment he wants to be touching all the time, so he is usually sitting on my feet. 
Dh said that we have to start getting him to sleep outside now that baby is close. I get why, but at the same time I don't. He doesn't sleep in our room, he sleeps on a bed we made for him in the living room (the opposite side of the house) and he knows he's not allowed in our room which is where baby will be sleeping (and we have baby gates up now too which we are using as doggy gates to the bedroom & nursery as extra precautions since reading about lots of unexpected dog attacks on babies recently). I think I will just stress out with him crying outside. It's my own fault because I'm the one who let him start sleeping inside. I'm not sure what to do.

In good news, my gallbladder feels so much better today and I don't think I will even take a paracetamol for it :D


----------



## Buffyx

Our cat sleeps in the garage, so that won't matter. 
Our dogs are outside dogs. They have been sleeping inside with us during the colder months, but won't be once the baby comes. They're used to being outside though, so it won't matter. We will just have to get our Staffy a coat :)

Glad your gall bladder is feeling good today :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

My toilet habits have settled down again so I'm putting it down to a change in diet when away. I'm shattered at the moment, last night I slept quiet well, went to bed at 11, woke up at 2 & 4 then alarm went off at 7 but I'm working from home all didn't get up till 8.30, but despite that being the best night sleep in ages I'm exhausted! Also feeling a bit nauseous today. Got mw appt at 2.30. I just want to lie on the sofa rather than even half work.


----------



## LittleLala

Yeh I do feel for you guys still working. My dr asked me today how I was handling not working anymore- for some reason everyone thought I would hate it. Are they all crazy? I laughed at him and told him it's been the best decision ever, and that I got netflix and so now I officially do nothing. It's been great to be able to do what my body wants me to do. 
12 more days for you spicy? Are you working from home from now on, or just today? 
Some days I wish we could drink a red bull and get a burst of energy!!


----------



## spicyorange

Yes, got the rest of this week, next week and the week after, working to 38. Really wishing I'd said 37! But there's too much paperwork to change my mind.(by the time they had processed it I'll be 38 anyway!)
Working at home one day a week, it takes the pressure off a little bit not having to travel in to the office, I have a mw appointment at 2.30 anyway by the time I got in, it would be time to come home again and then go back.... 
Started packing my hospital bag today and out all the baby clothes in the wash. It feels too early but I'm trying to get my head in the zone knowing it could be any time now really.


----------



## LittleLala

It's better to be prepared than not :) hope your mw appointment goes well :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Anyone want some baby pics of Ellie?? Cos here they are! 

You can click on each photo to open in a different window for a better look :) 

And yes.. she's only 6 days old! Most of these pics she is 4 or 5 days old.. 

https://s8.postimg.org/ak7vmcqip/Ellie_Eyes.jpg

https://s8.postimg.org/yww80kls1/Ellie_pose.jpg

https://s8.postimg.org/6lao3j1vl/Ellie_sleep.jpg

https://s8.postimg.org/4i08vv22p/Elliepout.jpg

https://s8.postimg.org/gz6wj0x8h/Ellie_Sleep.jpg

I am absolutely in love with this little bub.. she's so beautiful! She's so placid, just chills out and only cries when she's hungry. Otherwise she lies there with her giant eyes (already a very dark brown!!) and watches the world around her quietly. On Monday, her weight had dropped to 5 lbs 9 ounces! (2.5kg) so she really is a teeny tiny little bub.. but she's perfectly healthy and it was still under a 10% drop in weight so the midwife was happy with that!


My friend is a newborn photographer so we visited her studio today. I took a few 'behind the scenes' photos so they aren't even good pics... but OMG my baby just looks so gorgeous in them! I can't wait to see the finished product!

(Not sure why the thumbnail shows as upside down!)
https://s2.postimg.org/kdrvuubjp/Ellie_Tutu.jpg


----------



## LittleLala

Oh my goodness Ellie is SOOOOO stinking cute!!!! Ahhh I want to give her little smooshy cuddles!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I want her to stay like this forever! Except I have just discovered she has two sets of dimples like me.. so adding dimples to the mix when she starts smiling will just be a killer! I am surprised she doesn't have super curly hair like her daddy, but I am guessing when her new hair grows in, it will definitely be curly! I am very surprised she was born with such dark eyes... usually babies are born with lighter eyes and gradually go darker but not this bub! Daddy's genes are a lot stronger than mine. She was pure white when she was born.. not a hint of Caribbean caramel latte like we thought! But she's already getting her very gorgeous tones coming in. I am in love with her more every minute! *gush gush gush*


----------



## LittleLala

Gah she's so lovely :D 
My dh has dimples, I really hope our baby gets his dimples, they are so cute!! 

I bet she will start to darken up a little soon... She's just going to get more and more cute! Seriously!!


----------



## Buffyx

I've already liked all your photos on FB but she is VERY cute :haha:
I have dimples too, but have honestly never thought about our baby having them! Now I wonder..
I'm thinking light hair when born, then brown hair and blue eyes later on :flower:

Last day of work tomorrow. Crazy?!?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Last day is exciting!! I bet by this time next week you will be bored out of your brain  

I can't believe my baby is a week old tomorrow! It feels like she just arrived yesterday. Time is already going too fast! Slow down and let me enjoy every moment before she gets into everything :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

She is so so cute, congratulations. !!
Can't believe I'm going to have a baby like that soon!
I had a pretty rubbish mw appointment, everything is fine, I've rambled on my journal about it so I won't repeat here but I'm fed up with my lousy mw care.


----------



## LittleLala

Yes Caribbean it's gone so quickly!!! I'm afraid of baby growing up too soon as well!

Oh spicy I just read your journal. That sucks :( I was worried about that kind of care with a mw so I did shared gp care instead (I see my gp every 2 weeks and an OB at the hospital about 4 times throughout- it's supposed to be the same guy I see every time, but so far I've been different people each time I visit). The hospital doesn't like shared care, but for it to be granted my gp had to have done a course with them, so he did it, which was amazing. I am ALWAYS unhappy when I leave the hospital, so I am really glad I have my gp, he is consistent and I already have a relationship with him. Sometimes the OBs haven't even checked the heartbeat or anything! 

I woke up this morning and baby hasn't been as active (its usually a little dancer in the mornings) but it's just gotten the hiccups so that's reassuring.
Also, I have this burning ache on my stomach... It's above and to the right of my belly button. It almost feels like I've pulled the muscle a little bit?? Has anyone else had this?


----------



## spicyorange

LaLa do keep an eye on movements, hiccups don't count as movements so if it's different do call to be in the safe side.


----------



## Buffyx

Definitely keep an eye on movement, and if you are unsure, just giving them a call might even help you feel better about it. I think I have actually been feeling baby hiccups over the past couple of weeks - before that I'd never felt it.


----------



## LittleLala

Hope you have a great last day Buffy!

Ugh so today my hairdresser came to do my hair. Well it turned FREAKING ORANGE. it's never done that before, it must be the pregnancy affecting it weirdly. My poor hairdresser nearly cried. She left in a rush to get a different toner to try and fix it and was freaking out. She fixed it pretty well compared to how it was, but it isn't right. I can't be upset with her because she's always done a good job and it's not her fault, but I feel so cheap looking :( blah
And my hair is going to be like this when baby is born and I'm going to look cheap forever in the photos ugh blHahhhcsjhcaskhbcaihdbcwdiucb


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my god! I'm having my hair done next week. What if that happens to me?! Now I'm scared instead of looking forward to it.

Just got back to work from the amazing lunch we all went out for with work. Had a linguini pasta with bacon, mushrooms, spinach & garlic. Sooo good! Now I'm back at work polishing off a brownie that one of the girls bought me. I'm still here for another hour on my own so thought I'd put my feet up & relax ;)


----------



## LittleLala

Sounds like such a yummy lunch!

I wouldn't worry too much Buffy, I've been getting my hair done regularly throughout the pregnancy and it hasn't happened until now, but friggen heck it's so bad. I feel sooooo cheap looking. Ugh. Just disgusting. I have a lunch to go to on Sunday and I almost feel like cancelling. I know it sounds so vain but I feel disgusting


----------



## Buffyx

I've only had my hair done once apart from getting it cut during this pregnancy. What do you get done? I get foils.

And I know exactly what you mean, because the ONE time I tried packet dye in high school, my hair turned orange!!


----------



## LittleLala

I usually just get blonde foils, but this time she did a blonde tint on the re growth as well as foils, and it is orange. It's so gross. I feel like it looks like I used a packet dye. At least it's winter, I will cover it with a beanie for a couple of days. I will ask her to come back in a few days and see if she can fix it more, but I really don't know how it can be made any better without dying it a darker colour.


----------



## Buffyx

I'd rather be brown than orange :haha:

I really feel bad for you & hope she can fix it.


----------



## spicyorange

Argh disaster! Hope she can fix it without dying it dark, was it beach or blonde colour? Can they strip it off and start again?


----------



## LittleLala

So I texted her and she came back tonight and has just left.
She ended up bleaching all of it, and then putting in low lights and strong toner.

Now it's yellow with some low lights.

I waited until she left and burst out crying. Why did she change it today?? Why didn't she just do the foils like she usually does????? 

I look cheap and tacky and I want to just go out tomorrow and buy a brown packet dye and go over it. I feel disgusting.


----------



## spicyorange

I bet it doesn't look that bad but if your not happy can you go to another hairdresser to fix?


----------



## LittleLala

It's so bad, it's literally YELLOW. I will go tomorrow. I really don't want to leave the house like this. I know I sound stupid.
I'm worried because it's literally disintegrating in my hands.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh Lala I'm so sorry about your hair issues:( That sounds absolutely horrible. When you're pregnant I feel like it's important to do whatever you can to feel pretty. Hopefully another hair dresser can help you! Just make sure you do some deep conditioning treatments with protein in them to help keep the damage at bay. Good luck!!

Anthony is doing well still in the nursery. It's so different than having a full term baby. My friend is here and had her babe by c-section exactly a week after Anthony was born and she gets to go home tomorrow. I'm pretty jealous. It's not bad here at all but it's been over a week now and I just want to be at home with my little man. He's so amazing and wonderful I just feel like we're stuck in limbo waiting to get to regular life with our little boy. I know eventually this will all just be a distant memory but it sucks right now. 

Also, my pediatrician has gone on holidays and the one replacing her has been to see Anthony three times and I've missed her every time! I just want to be able to talk to her and ask questions if I need to. So frustrating. 

Hope everyone is doing well with their pregnancy symptoms! I feel like I could finally sleep forever but Anthony needs to be fed every 3 hours and it's a process that takes about an hour each time so I only get 1-2 hours of sleep at a time. Usually the nurses let me skip the 3am feeding to get a bit of extra sleep which is lovely. I definitely won't be able to do that when I get home!


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks sweet pea. 
So my hairdresser came back again this morning and felt terrible, somehow it became worse overnight. It was white, yellow and orange in different patches. So now I am a dark brunette. I had to have most of my hair cut off so it's really short and I feel horrendously ugly, but at least I feel like I can be seen in public now, rather than before.
Also, my scalp is burnt and is bleeding in different areas.

Oh sweetpea I can't imagine how difficult and just surreal it must all feel. My hair problems are literally nothing! :hugs: 
How frustrating it would be about the pediatrician!! You would think that they would make you a priority patient??


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Omg Lala that sounds awful! I am sorry you have had such a bad time. I can say what everyone will say - it's hair, it will grow back... but you will have that hair for all of your baby's photos :( hopefully it looks good though, even if you don't think so. :hugs:

Sweetpea I hope you get to take Anthony home very soon. It would be very frustrating!

I'm doing good. Just had my cesarean wound dressing removed yesterday and it's a lot more sore than it has been. Stinging and stabby. I hope that goes away as I am back to having to walk very slowly and gingerly... very annoying.
Ellie is doing very well. She just slept 4 hours straight! I bit the bullet and hired a couple of girls to clean the house. I feel so much better now! I realised I was doing way too much... loads of laundry 5 days after surgery etc... naughty but I couldn't help myself. But now I have the girls cleaning once a week, I can relax a little and finish off some craft projects that should have been done before Miss Ellie's arrival!


----------



## Buffyx

That sounds so nice Caribbean. It's a pretty good idea too :) Luckily my husband is home a lot with his work so I'll be very lucky to have his help around the house a lot. But if it gets too much, having a cleaner for a couple of hours a week isn't that expensive! I'll be keeping it in the back of my mind!

It was our 1 year wedding anniversary yesterday. I seriously cannot believe how fast that year went. We had our birth class which honestly made me feel really overwhelmed and anxious. And then we went out for a nice dinner together afterwards :)

We find out tomorrow if the offer we accepted on the house will come through or not with the finance. Fingers crossed.

I also noticed yesterday that my fingers are swollen. I've been able to wear my wedding ring throughout the pregnancy, and yesterday it was stuck on my finger and even this morning my fingers seem a bit swollen. Nothing crazy - just slightly. So that sucks :( GBS swab tomorrow, midwife appointment on Tuesday at one hospital, and then midwife appointment at the other hospital on Wednesday.

Lala I'm feeling so bad for you about your hair.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Happy Anniversary! It was our 1 year anniversary on the 21st :) we went out to dinner with my daughter and had a lovely night. 

I had to stop wearing my rings about 5 months into the pregnancy. But you've just reminded me I can probably put them back on now! 

My husband has 3 months paternity leave but he doesn't clean as he has a housekeeper over in the Caribbean so it's hard to get him to clean consistently over here. He will do it and he doesn't argue at all, but I know he hates it (and isn't good at it to be honest lol) so he was very happy to get cleaners in! Only $60 for the 2 hours for 2 girls. Super cheap!


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks for the sympathy guys :flower:

Oh Caribbean I hope you heal up quickly! I am really worried about how long it will take me to heal if I need am a section because my tummy muscles are the complete opposite of tight haha eeek. So great about Ellie being a good sleeper :thumbup: perfect idea getting cleaners. So cheap too!! My house is really small and doesn't take long to clean, I hope I can manage it because I get really weird about the idea of having other people clean it. It's a weird privacy thing for me. My mil has already offered to come and clean but I kind of see it as more of an insult than compliment... But that's because it's coming from her... Haha.

Happy anniversary Buffy! I wish my hubby and I had done a weekend workshop instead of the classes we did- every Tuesday night for 5 weeks and we wouldn't get home until 10pm, it's so nice to have our Tuesday nights back now that they're over. 
Good luck with the buyer's finance going through! Hopefully it all goes smoothly :) Ughhh I hope your strep b swab isn't too uncomfortable!!! 

We bought a breast pump today and accessories etc. Waved goodbye to our money. Haha. I will sterilise it all tonight so things are ready for when baby arrives. 

Excited/nervous for my appointment on Wednesday. Hopefully they give me an induction date.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lala - how is your hair now? I would ask if it's growing on you but it's no pun intended lol..


I have some more beautiful pics of my bubba! 

With daddy:
https://s12.postimg.org/vuyql5g49/Ellie_Daddy_Arm.jpg


Smiling in her sleep:
https://s12.postimg.org/ikk2j44bd/Ellie_Smile.jpg

Looking pretty!
https://s30.postimg.org/ydqoozg31/Ellie_headband.jpg


----------



## LittleLala

Aww adorable! I love the flamingo onesie btw!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I got it from Macy's in USA.. it's so cute, but way too big for her lol.. she is even too small for most 00000! Only the Target ones fit her properly. At least she should get a lot of use out of all those 0000 and up clothes I bought!


----------



## LittleLala

Aw too cute! 
Do you think I should buy some 00000 clothes just in case??


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

It depends on how big your bubs is! I knew mine was measuring under 7 lbs in her last scan so I figured a few wouldn't hurt, but then she was 6 lbs 2 and dropped to 5 lbs 9! So we had to go buy some more from Kmart and Best n Less but they are all still too big on her, even though that's the smallest size!


----------



## Buffyx

I've started at 0000 so hopefully we don't have a tiny Bub! But DH can run out and grab some cheap onesies from Kmart if need be.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Wow Caribbean she's so adorable!! I don't think any clothes that I have will fit Anthony either. He just got back over the 5 lb mark but luckily he just gets to hang out in a diaper and be swaddled in the nursery here. I'm not sure about the sizes where you guys are but i have a few newborn sized onsies that will probably be too big. Oh well! 

Hope everyone is feeling well and not hating the last few weeks of pregnancy. It'll be over before you know it! Honestly, I can barely even remember all the little annoyances of being pregnant and I'm only 12 days post pardom!


----------



## LittleLala

How is Anthony doing? :)


----------



## spicyorange

My friends had a 10lb4 baby yesterday!! He is HUGE


----------



## LittleLala

spicyorange said:


> My friends had a 10lb4 baby yesterday!! He is HUGE

Haha big babies are adorable :D


----------



## spicyorange

LittleLala said:


> spicyorange said:
> 
> 
> My friends had a 10lb4 baby yesterday!! He is HUGE
> 
> Haha big babies are adorable :DClick to expand...

Do you think? I don't like it, it's like they miss out the cute newborn bit. (Not that I'll be telling her that)


----------



## LittleLala

Haha I really do think chubby bubbies are super cute


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My first baby was 11 lbs 4! But it's true, I didn't really get that tiny newborn stage. She looked like a 3 month old and went straight into 000 size (3 to 6 months) Ellie is almost half her size (literally!) 
Sweet pea US newborn is our 0000 size, so still way too big for Ellie. I have a bunch of Carter's baby clothes and she's just swimming in them. 

Ellie had her 10 day (but at 11 days) checkup today!

Birth weight - 2.787kg / 6 lbs 2
4 days - 2.54 kg / 5 lbs 9
11 days - 2.88 kg / 6 lbs 5

So yay!! She's gaining a good amount of weight! My boobs are working!


----------



## LittleLala

Yay Caribbean!!! Can you see her little personality yet?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Not yet Lala... she's basically a sleeping, pooping, drinking machine. She's gorgeous when she smiles and she has the most fascinating facial expressions but they're all random and fleeting so you can't attribute it to anything just yet.


----------



## spicyorange

Wow Caribbean that is big! 
I'm hoping for a nice average 7.5lb one!


----------



## LittleLala

Had an appointment today! They have booked me in to be induced next Wednesday afternoon and baby will be born on Thursday! They wanted me in this Sunday but it was all booked out. I'm kind of relieved to be honest, I don't feel ready!!!


----------



## spicyorange

How come they are inducing you?
Can't believe everyone is having their babies already... I ribbon I'm going to go over and it will be September before mines here


----------



## LittleLala

Mainly because of baby's size. To be honest I would be fine waiting, I'm not complaining yet and saying "get this baby out of me!" Haha but I trust the doctors know what is best. 
I am super nervous about the induction though. But I am happy that they agreed to let me try a vaginal birth before c section :)


----------



## spicyorange

How big are they thinking it is? Here they don't even entertain induction until your over due unless the baby is in distress or something.hopefully it will come of its own accord before your get induced anyway!


----------



## LittleLala

They haven't scanned me since 2 weeks ago and baby was measuring in the 89th percentile and something like 3.6kg (I can't quite remember now). But I think due to being high risk they just want to get bub out. It's kinda nice knowing the date baby will be here, but as you said, it might arrive earlier on it's own accord! :) 

I'm getting excited now about finding out the gender.


----------



## spicyorange

It's exciting to wonder whether it's a boy or girl isn't it, do your have names?


----------



## LittleLala

My husband really wants to name him Albie if it's a boy, so I have agreed to that. 
We aren't sure about girl names. So far we like Lola, Millie, or Dottie. 
Nothing feels 100% right though. 
Do you have names set in stone yet?


----------



## spicyorange

We are going for Esther Grace or Noah Alexander, (unless it really doesn't look like it on the day.) We struggled with a boys name for ages but we liked and agreed on Esther months ago


----------



## LittleLala

They are lovely names :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

Oh lala - how exciting! I would be scared too though, and am definitely not at the "get this baby out of me" stage yet either. How crazy that you'll have a baby in a week. When we had our last scan at 20 weeks, we were in the 95th percentile with size. Hoping she slowed down a bit!

I really like Albie & Lola :flower:

We signed the contracts on our house yesterday and we settle on September 3rd. We've been looking at a few houses to buy, and will look at a couple more this weekend. Hopefully we can find something sooner rather than later!!


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks Buffy,:) Yaaaaaay so exciting that your house is going to settle!!! Yay! 
Now hopefully you can find somewhere that you both love... I do not miss the stress of buying! Can't believe you're doing it while heavily pregnant!


----------



## Buffyx

Trust me - most days I can't believe it either haha.

The problem is that we only decided that we wanted to move back near our families once I was in to my second trimester. Then we had to wait until DH got a transfer with work until we could put our house on the market (they help out a bit financially, so had to do things in a specific order) - so it has been quite stressful! We looked at 3 houses a couple of days ago, and will look at about 4 more on Saturday. The ones on Saturday look pretty promising from the online photos, so hopefully we can start making offers and things like that.


----------



## LittleLala

It's super exciting, nothing like running through your new house and getting all excited :D and then you will get to set up a permanent nursery and everything, yaaaay :D


----------



## spicyorange

I packed my hospital bag today, I think I have all the wrong things!!


----------



## LittleLala

spicyorange said:


> I packed my hospital bag today, I think I have all the wrong things!!

Haha :haha: what could be wrong?


----------



## spicyorange

Well I think I have too many baby clothes and not enough things for me...or all the wrong stuff! Have you packed your bags?


----------



## LittleLala

Yep :) I packed what my hospital recommended, I've put it here before but I will type it out again and we can compare if you like :)

What to bring for yourself:
Comfortable clothes for labour
Personal toiletries
Casual comfortable day wear
Sleepwear, dressing gown and slippers
Underwear - 7-10 pairs
Maternity bras - 2-3
Nursing pads
2 large packets of maternity pads
Tissues

Optional requirements for labour:
Camera
Favourite music
Cards or other diversional activities
Massage oil
Swimwear (and towel) for your partner to wear in the shower
Glucose sweets and cold juice
Phone cards

What to bring for baby:
Small beanie or hat - for use immediately after birth
One packet of newborn disposable nappies
Five warm outfits
Five singlets
Five baby blankets

I'm also bringing my iPad, phone charger, snacks and Gatorade, flip flops for the shower... I only packed one outfit, because I think I'll just wear it to go home - I packed 2 pairs of pj pants and 3 maternity singlets, and I will just live in those while at the hospital. 
I packed my things in a small suitcase (the size of like a gym bag, overnight bag thing) and baby's things in my big nappy bag. My husband has packed a small bag too.


----------



## spicyorange

Wow you got all that into a gym bag!??
Why would you need 5 baby blankets?? I only have 3


----------



## Buffyx

I only packed 3 blankets, outfits etc but after I went to my birth class, they suggested 5! So I now have packed extra. I'm staying for 2 nights, and 3 if CS is required.
I've packed basically the same as lala, but in a big suitcase! It wouldn't all fit in a small one.


----------



## LittleLala

I am a super packer haha. 
Yes the 5 blankets alarmed me too!! I packed 2 fluffy blankets and 3 muslin wraps because I wasn't sure what they really meant. I hope I haven't gotten it wrong. 
If I were to pack my big fluffy nightgown I would've needed to trade it for a suitcase but I will just bring that on top, because it's cold here and I'm wearing it every day right now.


----------



## Buffyx

I ended up finding a maternity dressing gown at Big W on sale for $5. But it's a thin material. I also bought a hoodie from Target on sale for $15, so I can always wear that if I really need it. It has a zip for skin to skin/breastfeeding.


----------



## LittleLala

Buffyx said:


> I ended up finding a maternity dressing gown at Big W on sale for $5. But it's a thin material. I also bought a hoodie from Target on sale for $15, so I can always wear that if I really need it. It has a zip for skin to skin/breastfeeding.

Wow! I love bargain buys, I always feel so proud afterwards haha and I show my hubby and he never seems anywhere near as impressed :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

My hubby loves it. I don't think I've ever bought anything full price since I've known him haha


----------



## LittleLala

Haha my husband loves to save money, but he just doesn't understand the normal costs of things. It's frustrating!


----------



## LittleLala

This is going to be my last weekend without a baby - any suggestions of what I should do??


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lala - not the Ekka! :haha: How about a trip down the coast if the weather is nice? It's been really warm (but windy) the last few days. I want to go to Sunshine Coast for some whale watching this winter, but I can't really go with bubs :( 

BTW just a hint - don't need that many blankets as Mater provide them for baby. Also, they provide the little knitted beanie for birth. 


I caught her dimples in a smile while she was sleeping! SO CUTE!!!

https://i57.tinypic.com/282gpiv.jpg


She's such a good baby. Doesn't cry too much. Happy to sit there and watch everything still. She even slept for FOUR hours last night... Yay! This mama is very happy :D


----------



## LittleLala

Oh yes a drive sounds nice :) 
Thanks for the tip about the blankets! Haha at my appointment the OB said "you still have time to go to the Ekka" when the Sunday induction date wasn't available... Haha I couldn't think of ANYTHING worse :haha:
Ellie is sooooo cute those dimples are adorable <3


----------



## spicyorange

Maybe you could watch the Ashes LaLa :haha: (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## LittleLala

spicyorange said:


> Maybe you could watch the Ashes LaLa :haha: (sorry couldn't resist)

Hahaha ouch


----------



## Buffyx

Cricket is the worst sport in the universe! I'm sick of hearing about it all over the news!

Lala - that's a tough one!! Nothing is much fun to do when you're this pregnant.

Caribbean - that is such a cute little smile!!!


----------



## spicyorange

I like cricket, any sport that breaks for afternoon tea and stops in the rain suits me nicely!!


----------



## LittleLala

Blah spent the day/night at the hospital with stupid gallbladder problems again. They were all so nice to me though so that's good. 
The pregnancy assessment unit is worried about preeclampsia now though and want me in on Monday, if my blood pressure is high again (I think it was only high today because of the gallbladder pain) and the proteins in my urine are present again then they will move my induction to Monday instead and do it as an emergency, as they are all booked out already. 
Hopefully that doesn't happen and induction waits until Wednesday night :thumbup: 
So happy to not be in pain now though. 

How is everyone??


----------



## spicyorange

I think my baby has dropped at least a bit, no longer getting bum in ribs pain and def waddling more like a duck!!
Oh lala I hope the pain stops and you make it till Wednesday.


----------



## Buffyx

Lala - that sucks. I hope the pain slows down and you can wait til Wednesday for baby.

Spicy - I'm getting a lot more pain and discomfort down below and feel as though I might be waddling more, but still getting bum in rib pain..so I dunno!

AFM, we spent the day looking at houses that were open for inspection. The first was at 11 and the last was at 4, so it was pretty tiring. We have put it an offer on one house but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## LittleLala

My baby has been pretty low the whole time, I've had lots of cervix pain but never really any rib pain, I hear a lot of women complain about sore ribs, hopefully both of your babies drop soon!! :D


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Ellie must be going through a growth spurt... nursing every 1 - 2 hours at the moment.. boy am I tired :cry: I think my boobs are about to fall off. I am so unbelievably tired (did I already mention that??). I am basically sleeping (but only for an hour or two at a time), nursing, changing nappies.... rinse and repeat and repeat and repeat!

Another photo.. this has to be one of my favourites so far:

https://s21.postimg.org/dq04j078j/Beautiful_Peanut.jpg


----------



## LittleLala

She looks like a doll!!! <3


----------



## spicyorange

What a cutie!
I'm not sure if my baby has dropped or not now, bum feels higher today :shrug:


----------



## Buffyx

She really does look like a little doll :flower:

How are you feeling lala? Hopefully that gall bladder is leaving you alone.


----------



## LittleLala

I just got back from the pregnancy assessment unit now (so long and boring) and thankfully my levels are okay and they are waiting to induce for Wednesday night and not today :thumbup: 

Buffy, did you hear about the offer you put in on the house?


----------



## Buffyx

No we haven't heard back. I've spoken with their real estate agent but haven't heard much regarding the offer yet. We are booked in to look at another property tomorrow. 

That's good news! Wednesday is only two days away!!


----------



## LittleLala

I hope you hear back soon! Exciting times. 

I'm so scared of induction, I wish I could start labour naturally before Wednesday night. 

It took 3 different people before they could get my blood today. I look like a junkie, needle marks everywhere and big blue swollen bruises on top of my hands, in my wrist and in my arms. The inside of my wrist is pretty sore, if they ever want to get blood from your inner wrist, you should probably say no lol. They didn't even end up getting it from there!!


----------



## Buffyx

I've never even heard of getting blood taken from there! 

Fingers crossed you go in to labour over the next couple of days on your own. It won't be so bad if you have to be induced :)


----------



## LittleLala

Yeh my stupid veins are the worst. At least they didn't end up having to go between the toes, that's my least favourite. 

I know this sounds silly, but I am most scared of them inserting the balloon catheter into my cervix... That's how they are manually dilating me, rather than using just the gel. I googled people's experiences and it totally terrified me! I wish I had just gone in with ignorance lol. I was talking to an OB Saturday night though about my worries and she said that if it becomes too painful I can ask them to stop and have gas & air to help myself relax, so I feel a little better about that. 
I'm not even thinking about the actual labour part-- I don't think I could bring myself to the hospital due to fear if I actually started thinking about it haha I'm such a scaredy cat.


----------



## spicyorange

Oooh Wednesday, that's so close and so exciting. Even though I haven't fished work yet I'm getting excited. We have our anti baby shower bbq on Saturday so but after that I'll be totally ready to meet our baby, come in squigglet I can't wait to meet you! I can't wait to find out what we have. Dh keeps telling it it's welcome to stay put as long as it likes and to come when ready, I keep telling it I want to meet it and to stay thinking about packing it's bags and moving out!! I think dh is a mix of scared and knowing that it would be a better time work wise if it was later!! But I want this baby soon


----------



## LittleLala

I can't believe you're still working spicy!!!


----------



## spicyorange

Last week thankfully. I think even the baby hates work because I always panic about how still it is when I'm at work but the rest of the time I get plenty of movement. Tea gets him going though!


----------



## LittleLala

Thank goodness you'll be able to rest soon :)


----------



## spicyorange

I'm going back part time so today is the last Monday I'll work maybe ever! (Or at least until the kids start school)


----------



## Buffyx

How exciting for your last week! I actually think I have worked harder since starting maternity leave. I've been going to bed later & getting up earlier, going to look at houses, visiting friends and family. We are going 4 nights at the in laws, and then we travel back the 2.5 hours home for 3 nights, and then we do it all again. Whoever said I'd be bored lied!!

We are moving all our stuff on the 21/22nd so hopefully baby waits until after that to come!!


----------



## spicyorange

I'm not entirely sure what I'm going to do with myself, I fear I might get bored, I think this baby is going to be late. I really hope not


----------



## LittleLala

Oh Buffy, 4 nights at the in laws? You are braver than I am lol. My mil is driving me a bit crazy. Yesterday she text me saying "I hope you're feeling okay" which was nice. I didn't reply because I was in the hospital, the appointment took 5 hours too. 
Well, when I got home, she called me (from a blocked number). She was upset that I hadn't replied to her message, and that I hadn't told her about the hospital appointment-- I explained that I was pretty sure I wasn't going to get induced yesterday because my levels were only high the other night due to the gallbladder flare up and I was correct, I didn't see the point in making her anxious all day over something that wasn't going to happen. 
Then she started moaning saying that we never reply to her text messages, that she always texts us but we never reply, and that if she hadn't have called from a private number that i wouldn't have answered. What the? I stayed polite but said that apart from today, I've always replied to her... And the only time I haven't answered her calls was when she would call me AT WORK. She never understood why I wouldn't answer her when I was working but it was my work's policy!
Also, I explained that I don't usually answer private numbers and that if she wanted to get a hold of me, that probably wasn't the right way to go about it today and that the only reason I answered was in case it was the hospital or something. 

Ugh she really got under my skin. My husband is annoyed because she's been trying to continuously start "drama" over nothing and just keeps trying to make people feel bad for her. Like, my sister who held the baby shower told my MIL that her best friend could come, but that she wasn't going to invite other friends of hers because it wasn't her party, it was for me... And so my mil was a sook the whole party. It was embarrassing for her. 

She recently bought some expensive tea cups and has planned to throw a tea party (for no reason), and on the invite it said it was being held 3 days after our due date (which was a weekday too btw, really weird right?). I politely declined, explaining that we would have a baby and probably still be in hospital so we wouldn't be able to make it. She made a big thing about it and told everyone she has rescheduled it for next weekend now because I'm getting induced Wednesday for Thursday. Now- I really don't want to go, and also, baby will still barely be a week old! I don't want to have to leave the house, let alone bring it to a "party" to be surrounded by strangers who may or may not be vaccinated etc. But if I don't go, it turns me into the bitch and her into the "poor mother in law".
I think that she just wants to throw this stupid tea party so it's a party about her, and so that she can show off her new grandchild. And I am so happy that she is excited for this baby, but she needs to back awaaaaaaay a bit and give us some time and space.
I know this all sounds stupid, because it is. It's so stupid. 
Ugh

Oh wow spicy the idea of it being your last Monday at work ever is super exciting!!


----------



## spicyorange

Urgh lala she sounds so demanding. I had a friend who's mil was just like that, once the baby was born she phoned multiple times a day and if they didn't answer (ie because they had their hands full!) She cried and a said how they didn't live get and nonsense. In the end the son had to sit his mother down and tell her how utterly ridiculous she was being and that it's not HER baby and that she needed to back off, she asked a whole but it seems to have settled down. Could OH have a word, sounds like she is desperate for attention. 
You name me feel guilty complaining about my parents and in laws, I'm so lucky they aren't like that!!! Hope your resolve something soon. I'm not planning in telling my parents when we go to hospital, I'm sure they will be pissed but it's tough


----------



## LittleLala

DH has tried talking to her, but it is hard because she gets very sensitive... Blah. 
And yes, she loves attention. For example, her hair is currently neon pink. 

It's not always bad, and thankfully his dad is great, she is just hard work sometimes. At least our child will have grandparents who love them and that's nice to know. 
My close friends don't understand why I don't just go off at her sometimes (she's said some pretty horrible/upsetting things in the past), but they don't understand the ramifications- I'm in her family FOREVER, I don't want to start some big thing. Me saying little things trying to stand up for myself in the past upsets her enough already (she really turns things around) so I can't imagine how bad it would be if I really confronted her one day.


----------



## Buffyx

My in laws actually aren't that bad - it's just that they keep weird hours. My MIL stays up really late (with the TV on loudly) and my FIL will wake up at 6am for work. There's barely a time where it's quiet. MIL doesn't work, so I barely get any alone time. But they try hard to make us feel welcome, and aren't crazy planning tea parties around my due date either! 

We will be moving in with a couple who are friends of my husbands. It's good because they both work, and have a huge house so we will have our own room, bathroom, toilet and living area. I'll be so much more comfortable, and the in laws are only 10 minutes down the road anyway.


----------



## spicyorange

I have to keep reminding myself that they love us and they only want to help. My friends mil attacked her in the street, slashed her car tyres and tried to strangle her so there's always someone worse....


----------



## LittleLala

Oh Buffy it's good you're moving in with friends in a big house :) and having the in laws close also gives you somewhere to escape to if you want to. Sounds good :)


Spicy- my naw dropped reading that haha! Some people are absolutely bonkers!


----------



## Buffyx

And in the meantime, hopefully we can find a place & get a settlement date.

People are getting crazier & crazier!


----------



## LittleLala

Ahhh worst sleep ever last night!! Can't believe today has come. 
I go in to hospital at 4pm, they will insert my balloon catheter then, I'll stay there overnight and then at 5am tomorrow morning they will break my waters and insert the drip.
I'm terrified!


----------



## spicyorange

Good luck. I hope it goes well, you'll be meeting your baby really soon


----------



## Buffyx

Good luck!! I hope it all goes well. Although I'm sure you'll be fine and I want to tell you not to worry, I know I'd be feeling the same as you!


----------



## LittleLala

Omg the insertion of the balloon catheter was HORRIBLE!!!!! It took ages too because it's a new thing at the hospital so they were all new at doing it, and my cervix wasn't cooperating. 
I'm okay now, just have period pains. I'm a bit worried because they are mainly in my lower back, I hope my labour isn't all in my back too.
I am super scared-- if I couldn't handle the insertion of the stupid catheter, how on earth am I going to be able to handle labour???! Seriously I am petrified. But at least when it's all finished I will have a baby. Gotta think about the baby.
My epidural tomorrow better friggen work :haha:


----------



## spicyorange

Take a deep breath, you can do this. Positive mental attitude. You are bigger than the pain, your body is designed to do this. You CAN do it, and at the end you will have your baby. :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

So exciting! I have been thinking about you. 
Sorry the balloon catheter sucked, but you can do this!!! Good luck!!


----------



## LittleLala

Thank you guys xxx 
They said they will give me a sleeping tablet if I want- definitely going to ask for it soon, there's no way I will be able to sleep otherwise!!


----------



## LittleLala

The balloon fell out and they did an examination and I haven't dilated so it must've been put in wrong!!! I refused to get it again. I cried. 
They've put me on a ctg for half an hour and then they will examine me again and put in the gel instead. 
Then they will examine me 6 hours later to see if the gel works.


----------



## spicyorange

Gel sounds like a better idea! Good luck. Hope it works


----------



## LittleLala

So they just examined me and I'm still only 1cm :'( 

They can't break my waters yet. They've inserted more gel so this will be hours until they can examine again to see if I've dilated. 
I hate every examination so much. 

I have horrible lower back pain.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh it sounds awful :( Hopefully things get started properly soon!


----------



## spicyorange

Any progress?


----------



## Buffyx

I know- I'm dying for an update. I keep checking back!


----------



## LittleLala

So I hadn't dilated much further at all but because I was very sure of wanting an epidural, they decided to do it and then break my waters (if I wasn't getting an epi they would've waited). 
Honestly, I cannot recommend epidurals enough!! I haven't started pushing yet (and won't for hours because they want me to sleep since being here for over 24 hours) so I don't know how weird it will be not being able to feel the pain and just the pressure, but honestly it's so great. They hard a difficult time and a few attempts getting it in, and it hurt and was reallllly uncomfortable with the popping feelings, but sooooo much better than the pain I had in my lower back and hips. 
I'm relaxing now and watching TV, and soon I will sleep :)


----------



## spicyorange

I can't believe you're updating us in labour, lol! Hope things start moving soon.


----------



## LittleLala

It's a boy!! Albie was born this morning at 4.32am. He is healthy and happy. I am happy too. I can't believe I pushed him out of me!!!
He is 3.7kgs so not too big at all! Haha.


----------



## Buffyx

Congratulations! A baby boy! So exciting, and so happy for you. I know how scared you were :) Xx


----------



## LittleLala

I can't believe it's real. He's so lovely. 
Also DH and I have NO IDEA how to look after a newborn and its terrifying lol. 
I will add a pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my god - so cute!!! :flower:

And I've got no idea either haha. DH's little sister was born when he was 14, so he's got more of an idea than I do!


----------



## spicyorange

Congratulations lala! So cute. You'll be fab. 
My last day at work today.


----------



## Buffyx

Enjoy your last day spicy. 

We bought a house today! We don't get to move in until November 20th but at least we have a date :)


----------



## spicyorange

Yay for new house :)


----------



## mum140381

Jayden was born 12th 7lb 5 doing great x


----------



## Buffyx

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

OMG congratulations Lala!! A boy! How exciting. I am sorry it was all shit for a while.. but it's all worth it when you see your little baby. Sorry I didn't log on earlier!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

mum140381 said:


> Jayden was born 12th 7lb 5 doing great x

Congratulations! I am glad you're doing well :)


----------



## spicyorange

Buffy is it just us 2 left now?


----------



## Buffyx

Looks that way doesn't it! And I've got no feeling of going in to labour any time soon. So I'm sure this will end up being a September baby!


----------



## LittleLala

Ooooh Buffy that's exciting!! When does settlement happen? 

Congrats on the baby mum140381 :) 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. We are probably going home today which will be good, having been here since Wednesday im well and truly ready to go home. 

My poor stitches hurt :(


----------



## spicyorange

I feel the same, I'm sure I'm going to be late


----------



## Buffyx

Settlement wouldn't happen until the 20th of November which is 3 months of living with our friends. It'll be hard, but worth it in the long run :flower:

Glad you guys are doing well, and hoping you get to go home very soon.


----------



## spicyorange

Abt sign if anything Buffy? Nothing from me yet. Had my first cup of raspberry leaf tea today...


----------



## LittleLala

I keep checking in to see how you guys are doiiiiing. Can't wait to see all of our babies!!!

Please, please pleaseeeee treasure your sleeeeeeep!!!! I got 2 hours sleep tonight and was so happy, haha.


----------



## spicyorange

Sadly I've become an insomniac! I lie awake half the night.


----------



## Buffyx

I'm really good at sleeping. I wake up 7654 times every night but most nights I get back to sleep pretty quickly.

But nope - nothing happening over here! We are picking up the moving truck tomorrow and moving Saturday. So I need the baby to come after Monday. I haven't tried anything to bring on labour or anything.


----------



## spicyorange

I started drinking raspberry leaf tea yesterday, probably a bit late! I think your supposed to start it much earlier to be any use. I've been bouncing on my ball for weeks, partly because I find it comfy. I see the midwife this morning so I'll see what she says but not had anything to indicate baby is coming any time soon.


----------



## spicyorange

3/5th engaged woop woop!!


----------



## LittleLala

Woohoo congrats spicy


----------



## Buffyx

I don't even have another midwife app until 2 days after my due date!


----------



## spicyorange

My next is 40+5! They well give me a sweep then if I make it that far. I hope I don't


----------



## Buffyx

How are you doing spicy?

The latest from me is 39+4 and no signs of anything. It's the middle of the night and have woken with one puffy hand. Have had no other swelling or anything during the pregnancy. Have been awake almost an hour and no change.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh no Buffy how did the swelling go? Did you call the hospital's pregnancy assessment unit? Hope you're okay.


----------



## Buffyx

I'm at the hospital now. One ankle swollen, and hands are feeling puffy. 

Blood pressure 148/100 but baby's heart rate is perfect. Waiting on results now from blood and urine tests.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

:ninja:

I am lurking! I am going on exactly one whole month without sleep now.. so me no talk goodly. 

:coffee:


----------



## LittleLala

Hope everything is ok Buffy!!

Caribbean - I'm not even on 2 weeks yet... Ah! Can't wait til demand feelings start at night next week!!!


----------



## Buffyx

All ok. Will be induced Thursday if my BP doesn't go down. I've borrowed my dads machine so will be checking it tonight, and have to go back to the maternity ward tomorrow.
I'm not sure what I want the outcome to be!


----------



## LittleLala

Ah it's so scary isn't it? Either way your baby will be here soon!!!

I have a midwife coming out tomorrow. I am nervous, I hope she's nice... Also, I'm going to stay in my pyjamas because they're my only nursing clothes... I will look like a crazy lady, I hope she doesn't judge me


----------



## Buffyx

Haha I'm sure she has seen worse!! :p

My BP was 125/85 so they are leaving me. I'm kind of sad because it would be nice to know when it'll happen, but I'm also glad I'm not getting induced and that my BP is ok.


----------



## LittleLala

Glad everything is good :thumbup: I think it's good you get to avoid induction :)


----------



## LittleLala

Ugh I'm so annoyed waiting for this midwife... Albie has been so settled all morning and I have had two chances for naps which I desperately need, and I've missed out on them. Uggghhhh


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh ladies I'm so sorry I haven't been on in so long! I'm going to go back and read a bit more but a big congrats to Lala on your adorable little boy:) 

Hope you ladies with babies are getting some sleep (I see that Caribbean is not:( ) I'm not really getting much. Anthony is not constipated at all but seems to have a hard time pooping and it takes FOREVER! And of course he has to try pooping at 4am every night, why not? I wish I could just ignore him but his grunting and struggling sounds are sad and sometimes lead to little bursts of crying. Other than that though, he doesn't cry much so I'm lucky!

Buffy, I'm glad your blood pressure went down! The waiting around for your babe must not be too fun though. I'm sure it will be soon for you and Spicy!! Good luck ladies, can't wait to hear all about those healthy babies


----------



## LittleLala

Thanks sweetpea!!
So glad to hear from you. I hadn't been getting much sleep at all, 2-3 hours a day all together-- but yesterday, dh came home and saw me in full crying mode and took Albie and I had 3 hours sleep IN A ROW! And thennn I had an extra 5 hours broken throughout the night! I'm a new person now :D 

Aww poor little pooping Anthony! Does massaging his tummy help? I'd have no idea what to do.

My milk still isn't in properly but yesterday he had 2 feeds where I didn't need to supplement with formula so there's progress :) I hate the formula it makes him vomit terribly and empties his tummy and starts a big horrible cycle of never ending feeding and vomiting :(


----------



## SweetPea3200

That's so sweet that your DH let you sleep! It makes such a different hey? On Sunday DH let me stay in bed until noon! It was magical. 

I'm sorry about your milk:( I still haven't read through all of the posts but have you tried any herbs? Fenugreek is something my sister and sister-in-law used to increase their supply and it worked great! It took at bit for my supply to be established also but I just pumped a ton (since he was in the nursery) and now my supply it crazy! 

I do try massaging Anthony's stomach. I also bicycle his legs and push his knees up to his chest. Apparently it's just something that he'll grow out of. Problem is, some people say their babe started to get better around 7 weeks, others say 6 months. Good lord I hope it doesn't take that long! I've scheduled appointments for him with my maternity doctor, the pediatrician, and my family doctor. I'm sure they'll all say the same thing but I just want to make sure I get all of my bases covered.


----------



## LittleLala

SweetPea3200 said:


> That's so sweet that your DH let you sleep! It makes such a different hey? On Sunday DH let me stay in bed until noon! It was magical.
> 
> I'm sorry about your milk:( I still haven't read through all of the posts but have you tried any herbs? Fenugreek is something my sister and sister-in-law used to increase their supply and it worked great! It took at bit for my supply to be established also but I just pumped a ton (since he was in the nursery) and now my supply it crazy!
> 
> I do try massaging Anthony's stomach. I also bicycle his legs and push his knees up to his chest. Apparently it's just something that he'll grow out of. Problem is, some people say their babe started to get better around 7 weeks, others say 6 months. Good lord I hope it doesn't take that long! I've scheduled appointments for him with my maternity doctor, the pediatrician, and my family doctor. I'm sure they'll all say the same thing but I just want to make sure I get all of my bases covered.

I'm taking Motilium prescribed by my doctor, and fenugreek too :) last night both of his nightly feeds didn't need to be supplemented with any formula, so that was a big win for me :) I am expressing between feeds too to tell my body to make more milk... Ugh I just wish I could have a nice big supply. 
Albie grunts a lot early in the morning (about 4am too!) but I don't think it's his poop, he does plenty of those... I think it's a mix of gas and congestion? I'm not too sure. It doesn't seem to bother him too much though so hopefully it's okay haha. Oh god, I have no idea about so many things it's bordering a joke.


----------



## spicyorange

Infacol has seriously changed our lives! Esther wouldn't feed well, cried all the time and had really painful gas but now she is I the Infacol she is so much more peaceful. Ashleigh last night she was really unsettled for hours tbd she had a massive poonarmi nappy and was happy again.my dh took her must of last night because I had a really bad headache.is so important they take their turn! I'm not looking forward to dh going back to work next week.


----------



## LittleLala

Dh went to buy Infacol this afternoon and the pharmacist said we can't use it until he is 1 month :cry: I hate seeing him in pain all night from gas in his tummy!!

Biiiiiig congratulations on Esther's arrival :D


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats Spicy! 

I'm still over here waiting..
Induction booked for the weekend as it's looking unlikely that I'll go in to labour on my own.

One of us had to go over, right?! :p


----------



## LittleLala

I hope your induction goes well Buffy :)


----------



## spicyorange

LittleLala said:


> Dh went to buy Infacol this afternoon and the pharmacist said we can't use it until he is 1 month :cry: I hate seeing him in pain all night from gas in his tummy!!
> 
> Biiiiiig congratulations on Esther's arrival :D

Why?? It's suitable from birth.

Our sleep has been put back, we were doing well having good sleep but now she won't sleep on her crib. I'm shattered. I'm so worried about dh going back to work because I'll have to do all night every night in my own.


----------



## LittleLala

spicyorange said:


> Why?? It's suitable from birth.
> 
> Our sleep has been put back, we were doing well having good sleep but now she won't sleep on her crib. I'm shattered. I'm so worried about dh going back to work because I'll have to do all night every night in my own.

The stuff here is only suitable from 1 month here :( different countries must have different medical rulings :( 

I totally understand how you feel about dh going back to work. My dh has been back a week and a half now. Nights are hard. He never did night feelings but we would change him before and after the feeds for me and it made such a difference.


----------



## Buffyx

How long have your husbands got off work? 
If we have the baby this weekend then DH will get about 10 days off work.


----------



## LittleLala

My husband had a week and a half off, but because the labour went for two days and Albie was so jaundiced, by the the time we left hospital we only had Tuesday- Monday together. I wish we had longer. I shouldn't complain though because he is a teacher and will have holidays soon. I'm counting down the days!


----------



## Buffyx

My DH has holidays in November for a month. I'm looking forward to that, although she will be 3 months old by then! 

He only gets 4 shifts off work, but because it falls on one of his first days off, it works out that he will have 10 days off or thereabouts. I'm so nervous about being by myself with the baby and she's not even born yet!!


----------



## LittleLala

Try not to be anxious at out ANYTHING right now... Just relax, relax, relax while you can. Have a nice bath, lots of naps, whatever makes you feel good. 
I keep thinking of you, wondering if your little girl is on her way yet. Hopefully your labour goes as smoothly as your pregnancy has :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

Well that's the thing - my pregnancy has gone so smoothly that I just knew something with the birth had to go wrong :p

I definitely don't feel anything today. Thinking I'll for sure have to wait to be induced.


----------



## LittleLala

Aww haha well here's hoping that the induction is easy peasy! Did they speak about what induction method they would use?


----------



## Buffyx

They just said gel will go in on Saturday and hopefully things will get going the next day.


----------



## LittleLala

Oh I'm glad you don't have to endure that stupid balloon catheter!


----------



## LittleLala

Thinking of you this weekend Buffy!!! :D


----------



## Buffyx

Thanks! Just have my monitor on now & then they'll check my cervix to see if I need the gel or if I just come back tomorrow


----------



## Buffyx

And gel is in and I'm staying.


----------



## LittleLala

Ooh!!! So exciting!! Going to stalk!!!!


----------



## LittleLala

I wonder if your baby girl is here yet and your dh has celebrated his first Father's Day... :D <3


----------



## Buffyx

Yes! Freya was born at 11.09pm on Father's Day! She just scraped in :flower:

We are all doing fine. I think labour is awful and I am contemplating just stopping at one child!!!


----------



## LittleLala

:wohoo: congratulations Buffy!!!! Yay for Freya finally arriving!!!

Can't wait to hear your labour story. Sorry it sucked!


----------



## LittleLala

How is everyone doing? Thinking of you all x


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Aren't we a quiet bunch now our babies are here lol.. I hope everyone is enjoying their bubs as much as possible. Ellie likes to sleep all day and grumble all night so I am extremely tired and my life revolves around the bed and the couch most of the time.

I wish we had our group on FB! Buffy and I can post to each other on there as we belong to the same group, so we didn't miss out on too much but I feel so bad I keep forgetting to log in here and see how everyone else is going! 

Ellie is almost 2 months now. She smiles and gurgles and makes cute noises. Is starting to favour her mum over everyone else... all in all she is a very good baby! I just wish her sleep patterns were aligned better as I can't sleep through the day unless it's sleeping in. 

I will try to post a photo shortly. Hard on my phone when you have to go upload to a third party then link it back.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Ellie is 8 weeks old, over 9 lbs now! 

https://oi59.tinypic.com/2duxu1l.jpg


----------



## LittleLala

Awww look and her smile!!! Adorable :)

Albie is 5 weeks and so close to smiling, can't waaaaait for that first real smile!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

It melts your heart! Tonight I was brushing my fingers gently over her face and she giggled!! Be still my beating heart. I am so in love with her!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hey! Congrats to everyone who's had their babes since I've been on. I thought I'd have pages to read but it looks like we're all busy soaking up our beautiful newborns. Anthony is nine weeks old now but should only be 3 or 4 weeks. He's doing so great! I'm so in love it's crazy. I'll also get frustrated and cry and worry about everything and wanna kill my husband. Typical post partum feelings! How are you all doing? Caribbean, Ellie is so adorable!


----------



## LittleLala

Wow 9 weeks already???! Time flies! 
Albie is going through his 6 week growth spurt, physically and mentally. He is a little fussy when awake which is unlike him (the gods blessed me with such a chilled out baby) and is sleeping allllll day which is SUPER unlike him, growing up must be very tiring! :haha: but seriously, how can we get them to stop growing? I get sad every day because he gets less and less like a newborn and more and more like a baby. 

He is super congested atm and it breaks my heart! I have bought some saline spray for his nose so I will use that tonight. It's horrible listening to him trying to breathe and then coughing and choking on phlegm. But luckily he doesn't have a fever or anything :)

I loooove making faces at him and watching him copy, it's my new favourite thing to do. He doesn't coo yet, but makes audible sighs which are cute. Can't wait for his first smileeeeee every day I hope to see it, that sneaky guy is still hiding it from me!!! 

Josh is on school holidays at the moment, he's had one week so far and has one more to go. I will get super sad when he goes back to work, he has been so great changing him for me during midnight feeds, and takes him for a long walk after his breakfast feed which lets me get a couple of hours sleep. It will be so hard to adjust when he is back at work. 

How is everyone and their babies? Tell me everythingggggg :haha:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I have set up an Instagram page for Ellie and her adventures if anyone is on there and would like to see her photos!

The username is ellie_ellie_bo_bellie


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Ellie is keeping me busy! As I am sure everyone's babies are keeping them busy. Still sleeping most of the day (when I can't!) And then up half the night so I am really only getting 4 or 5 hours of broken sleep a night. 
She's just so gorgeous. She looks over at me and gives me a big smile. She doesn't fuss too much, she is very content to just sit there and watch the world. I just absolutely love her to bits. 
I think the best part of it all for me is that I look back over the last 15 years of my oldest daughter's life and the memories are beautiful. I feel so lucky I have had such a wonderful time with her... and to know I get to have ALL of that again but with another daughter... it's beyond amazing!


----------



## LittleLala

Yay I added you on insta. I'm Lara on there.

ALBIE SMILED TODAY!!!! And I got a picture of it! I diiiiiiiedddddddd.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Omg Lala, so happy for you! I just got some genuine smiles out of Anthony too. It's amazing!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yay Albie! Doesn't it just melt your heart when they start interacting with you? Ellie does it more and more every day and it's just amazing. I am so lucky!


----------



## LittleLala

We are all so lucky!! It's amazing. I am so happy that after all of those years of TTC that I really enjoy motherhood. It's everything I was hoping it to be and more. 

Sweetpea, so great that Anthony smiled, he is doing so well!! Isn't that quite early for him?? I'd love to see a picture, but totally understand if you don't want to put a pic of him on the internet :flower: 

Josh has been on school holidays and goes back to work next week. I'm going to be so sad!!!! He's been such a great help, changing Albie before his feeds for me, and taking him for walks when I really need a nap. It's going to be hard to adjust back to normal. 
I feel bad for him though, he misses Albie and keeps saying that he wishes he could stay home with him all the time. It's sweet and sad. 

How are your partners doing with adjusting to fatherhood?

Oh the weirdest thing-- last week, our neighbour said that his coworker had a baby and named him Albie! Isn't that bizarre? I've never met another Albie and then that happened. Also, the pharmacist I was talking to a couple of weeks ago said that her best friend has a baby Albie. It'll be funny if they all end up in the same school.


----------



## SweetPea3200

That's crazy Lala! I've never met a kid named Albie. Mind you, that seems like more of a European name.

DH is doing well with fatherhood. I feel bad cuz I sure ask a lot of him and he's the one who has to get up and go to work in the morning. I'm also finding things a little difficult at the moment, which is totally silly cuz Anthony is such an easy baby compared to others! He's 11 weeks tomorrow but I keep having to remind myself that he's only supposed to be about 5 weeks so I can't expect too much.

This is my favourite cellphone picture of him. I call it his "tough guy" face. It's so funny how I try so hard to get him sleeping then as soon as he's sleeping I just look at all the pictures I've taken on my phone lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150921_155745.jpg
File size: 73 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LittleLala

OMG!!! Haha loooook at that face! I just want to smooth himmmmm <3
I totally feel you with the sleeping/phone thing haha. 

Albie has had a cold for about 3 weeks now. Poor baby is so congested, and he hates when I suction out his nose but luckily he doesn't mind his nose spray. I just wish he could breathe easily! Sometimes I hear him breathe in all of this snot and then he chokes and it terrifies me!!

So I have postponed my gallbladder surgery, they called me when he was a week old and I said I wasn't ready yet and luckily they let me postpone it... They said they would call me in October. 
Well it's October and I'm freaking out! I don't want to leave Albie for a night. I know this sounds sooo silly because it will only be one night but I am really worried. Josh will be soooo fine with him but both of our mums want to step in and look after him and they will clash and it will cause drama. My mil is talking about taking a week off to help out afterwards and I know it's nice of her but it's not necessary and I'd rather just be alone at home with Albie. He's not a difficult baby so I'm not worried about that. 
Also I'm terrified for the day I have to leave Albie with my mum. I don't know when it'll be, but I'm so scared!!! And she keeeeeeeps asking too. She is nice and I know she raised us, but she is nearly always drunk now and she has really old school views (and stupid ideas, like saying yesterday it would be fine for him to eat ice cream now -at 7 weeks old!!!- and I was just being mean not letting her give him any)... One day I had said he had trouble sleeping the night before and she said I should just put whiskey on his gums and he would sleep well. Yeh I'm not going to drug my baby thanks mum. Even yesterday when I was visiting, Albie was sleeping in his pram. It was sooooo hot. I walked over and put his blankie under the pram. Mum whined and said "oh but it's cute!". I went into another room and when I came back he had his blankie on again! I took it off and the poor bub was so hot. Just silly little things like that. 
Also, she gets coldsores sometimes, and neither josh or I have them thankfully. But she always goes to kiss Albie on the lips and it freaks me out!!! I will be upset if he gets one :(


----------



## LittleLala

Oh! Also my main concern with leaving him with her is that she keeps saying that I spoil Albie and that I shouldn't feed him until he is "really screaming". I don't wait until he cries because he always makes it clear to me by grunting and rooting and lots of other signs, and I feed him every 4 hours. Mum just puts his dummy in and says he doesn't need it yet. But Albie is such a chill baby, he will put up with sucking the dummy instead of a feed for a long time. He rarely cries, and I'm so scared with her that he will be super hungry until he gets really distressed (and he is almost impossible to feed when he is upset). All these silly worries about something that isn't even happening yet.


----------



## SweetPea3200

I don't wait until Anthony is frantic to feed him either. That's just silly when you know they're hungry! Sucks that you'll have to leave him with her. From what you've said, I'd be avoiding that for as long as possible! My sister says it's so different leaving the kids with an unruly grandparent once they can easily tell you what happened and communicate with the grandparent. I'm so terrified to ever leave Anthony. Luckily my mom is amazing and will follow my rules exactly!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Omg Lala there is NOOOOOO WAY I would leave my baby with your mother! Not a chance!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

For those not on my Instagram 

https://instagram.com/ellie_ellie_bo_bellie/

(even though this thread kinda died... ) here are some cute pics of Ellie!

https://s21.postimg.org/tuoturlev/20151016_113821_1.jpg

https://s12.postimg.org/ys7i0q8rh/20151025_113052.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/d8qvsdhbn/Ellie_Oct_2015_tummytime.jpg


----------



## LittleLala

Haha I know right??

And Ellie is just so stinkin cute!!!
Is anyone having problems with their baby's skull flattening out? 
Albie doesn't have a flat spot on the back because he always changes the direction he faces while he sleeps, but I have noticed that towards the back on his right hand side the skull is flattening out and pushing up a little bit? It's because I stupidly always feed him in the same position. I'm changing that now, but do you think that will fix it? What if I just misshapen the other side? Haha I should probably see a dr and ask. Just curious! 

How is everyone doing?

I really suck at being a housewife btw. All I do is play/talk/entertain Albie all day. DH is lucky if I wipe the kitchen bench. So our house is pretty gross. I feel bad because DH is so tired from working, and that he should come home to a lovely house etc. I'm still in my gross pyjamas when he comes home from work!!! But I don't have time to shower until he is home because Albie very rarely naps during the day and if he does, I only have time to eat. I do clean a bit but I come back and then when I talk to Albie and see him smile, I feel so bad that I ignored him for that time while I was cleaning. I have a sling but he hates it. Am I being silly? Haha


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Don't even get me started on the condition of our house! Not only am I way too lazy to clean anything regularly... we normally have a housekeeper every week! So she hasn't been since we got back (she's filled her days with other houses since we've been gone.. which I honestly am happy about because I am not that fond of her...) but now NOTHING is getting done. I did some of the kitchen last night before I made dinner, so now this morning it looks no different. I had to do all of our laundry yesterday and I was still up at 1am putting stuff in the dryer because it took me ALL day to do. We have a communal laundry in the apartment complex so I would have to go outside and do stuff rather than just hear if the washing machine or dryer has finished. But I can't just leave Ellie to go and do that so it was a long day of washing yesterday. :coffee:

Ellie doesn't have a flat spot BUT she swivels her head back and forth so much, she's removed all of the hair around the back of her head in a line lol.. looks funny! I know it all grows back but now she has tufts at the base of her head, and then a missing bald line, and then more tufts, and then all the front is gone like a balding old man. Funny looking little things, they are! :haha:

Just make sure to change the direction of his head regularly. if he likes looking at a particular toy on a playmat, change it to a different spot every other day so he uses his neck muscles to look at it. Ellie has one of those little piano gym things. She loves it SO much! She's been lying there for about 30 minutes so far, kicking at the keys and gurgling and giggling at it. I'm so glad she's a good baby! I'm too old to handle a difficult bub :wacko:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Okay Ellie is ridiculously cute! I can't even handle it. 

Anthony only sleeps on his belly so no flat spot so far. I also feed him basically on my back to stop him from choking. So he doesn't really spend time on his back unless he's playing. But I agree with everything Caribbean suggested:) 

Also my house is a disaster too! I thought I'd have way more time to do stuff around the house but i just don't. I have figured out how to take Anthony into the shower with me so i look somewhat presentable when DH gets home. It's lovely


----------

